# Lace Party, 16th November 2014, with Lurker 2.



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This was supposed to have been witty, informative and well illustrated- but it is hard to do or be all of those when one is in chronic pain- as I am at the moment- and have been increasingly in the last few months. One very exasperating result is that it eats badly into ones ability to knit, let alone sit at the computer and produce gems of erudition. So I hope I can be forgiven for just starting us out again, with the three photos I have just taken- before my camera batteries died (they are now on the charger) just with the Works I have in progress, or lined up for working on soon. They vary from lace weight, to 4 ply, some in my go to design when I am unable to concentrate well, but want something that looks good- the Travelling Vine, some to be Fair Isle, and some just to work in the colour they are, once I have found the pattern I like best for them. 
My state of mind was not helped when I awoke out of a nightmare about an hour ago- I wont bore you with the details, but at least in the end I had got away from my oppressor, I am glad the dream got through to having found a way out of the nightmarish part.
I will get this posted as it is now the 16th in America- very nearly the 17th here- only 12 minutes to go. We have swung back to winter, instead of spring- strong winds and wet this far north. I had hoped to include photos from my trip to Australia- I could post those later if anyone is interested- I have a few of the lacy gingerbread that decorated many of the houses where I was visiting in New South Wales.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, sorry to hear you are still dealing with pain. I hope that the pain starts slacking off for you soon.

This is a lovely start. I really like your traveling vine pattern. I am going to make it some day.  I see that you do not need a swift to wind your hanks into balls. And that you have a helper also. I forget his name, but love the picture. It shows off his markings wonderfully.

I would love to see some pictures of your trip to Australia, when your battery is charged and you are feeling up to it. Take care, Sweet Friend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, sorry to hear you are still dealing with pain. I hope that the pain starts slacking off for you soon.
> 
> This is a lovely start. I really like your traveling vine pattern. I am going to make it some day.  I see that you do not need a swift to wind your hanks into balls. And that you have a helper also. I forget his name, but love the picture. It shows off his markings wonderfully.
> 
> I would love to see some pictures of your trip to Australia, when your battery is charged and you are feeling up to it. Take care, Sweet Friend.


Thank you so much for your kind words!


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

I agree Julie. There is nothing worse than constant pain and l hope it will ease for you very soon.
Your work is beautiful and how frustrating for you, but the little one in the last photo looks as if he is a cutie.
Get better soon. Your sense of humour must be of benefit too sometimes. 
Even though you just beat us in the Rugby, l can still wish you all the best.
The "gems of erudition" can always wait for another day....although you didn't do too badly.

Jay


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some more photos


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Jaymacphe said:


> I agree Julie. There is nothing worse than constant pain and l hope it will ease for you very soon.
> Your work is beautiful and how frustrating for you, but the little one in the last photo looks as if he is a cutie.
> Get better soon. Your sense of humour must be of benefit too sometimes.
> Even though you just beat us in the Rugby, l can still wish you all the best.
> ...


Thank you, Jay- I had not caught up with the Rugby result- although I knew Scotland had done very well against a relatively inexperienced All Black team.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

What lovely pictures, Julie.  Always nice to have a 'view' into another country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> What lovely pictures, Julie.  Always nice to have a 'view' into another country.


One of the best things, from this trip, was that I came home with these images!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Great start, Julie. Love to see other areas through someone's eyes. Likelyhood of travel is slim so what a treat to catch a peak. Hope the pain subsides so you can let those needles fly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Great start, Julie. Love to see other areas through someone's eyes. Likelyhood of travel is slim so what a treat to catch a peak. Hope the pain subsides so you can let those needles fly.


It is likely to be my last major trip- unless I can find a Sugar Daddy!!!!!!! I am just at the point again where I need to lie down to ease the ache- and get some more rest- as it is 1 a.m., here!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is likely to be my last major trip- unless I can find a Sugar Daddy!!!!!!! I am just at the point again where I need to lie down to ease the ache- and get some more rest- as it is 1 a.m., here!


JUlie -- for sure -- take a rest. It is 4 AM here and I'm trying to get wound up to start the day, but always need my bit of KP. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

The corgi, BTW is Ringo- because of the way his blaze circles his neck- kennel name Hansom Harry!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

What a lovely start, Julie. I have just come in from my walk and switched on to see these :thumbup: :thumbup: I too, love the photos of your travels. I see things that I would not see otherwise. 
Beautiful knitting, too. The travelling vine scarves I do love.
I am sorry you are in pain and I do hope you find some ease.{{{hugs}}}


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Love your start Julie. Your projects are all lovely. Hope your pain subsides some with rest. It is always fun to see pictures of travels. I love the houses with all the "lace" trimmings. And the fig tree is pretty amazing as well!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is likely to be my last major trip- unless I can find a Sugar Daddy!!!!!!! I am just at the point again where I need to lie down to ease the ache- and get some more rest- as it is 1 a.m., here!


Ahh, it would be sweet to find a Sugar Daddy that can love me and take care of me so I can stay home and knit! One can dream.....
Speaking of dreams, it seems that you have been under immense stress these past months and that would affect your dreams and physical as well. And having affected you physically it is hard for you to knit even which is a great stress reliever. You should use some lavender. Do you drink any herbal teas? In the states we have a 'SleepyTime' tea that is chamomile with other beneficial herbs. 
Thank you Julie for taking the time to start a topic for us. Don't be staying up all night to reply to our posts! I love all your yarns and projects. Do you have a pattern for the plaited cable? I like that and don't believe I have seen before. 
And thank you for all the pictures of your trip. I enjoy seeing other peoples travels, especially the architecture. It is so nice to see things that I won't get a chance to ever see in person. (Unless that Sugar Daddy shows up) LOL and how about some pics of New Zealand too?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ahh, it would be sweet to find a Sugar Daddy that can love me and take care of me so I can stay home and knit! One can dream.....
> Speaking of dreams, it seems that you have been under immense stress these past months and that would affect your dreams and physical as well. And having affected you physically it is hard for you to knit even which is a great stress reliever. You should use some lavender. Do you drink any herbal teas? In the states we have a 'SleepyTime' tea that is chamomile with other beneficial herbs.
> Thank you Julie for taking the time to start a topic for us. Don't be staying up all night to reply to our posts! I love all your yarns and projects. Do you have a pattern for the plaited cable? I like that and don't believe I have seen before.
> And thank you for all the pictures of your trip. I enjoy seeing other peoples travels, especially the architecture. It is so nice to see things that I won't get a chance to ever see in person. (Unless that Sugar Daddy shows up) LOL and how about some pics of New Zealand too?


Lurker2 - I love that Silk Bamboo...that blue is HARD to resist (I think I've bought 2-5 balls of it. Made a pair of socks out of it.

I'm having to sit up for 30 minutes while my hips warm up. Thinking of switching directions of sleeping position when I go for brief nap before church.

KittyChris - Below is a word file from Wikepedia


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! Look what I found. And to think I am getting 6-7 good size skeins out of each of the XXL sweaters I am unraveling. This encourages me to keep working on the fagile yarn and get those sweaters finished. 

http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-cashmere-1-yarn/7125?ext=20141116B_knit_PFS_ID2&utm_source=Craftsy%20Ecomm&utm_medium=Internal%20Email&utm_campaign=Ecomm_All-Ecomm%20Activity&initialPage=true&resp_launch_id=232135


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie!! so much eye candy... I love that Patons Silk Bamboo it is yummy looking.. I love your inventiveness... that walker works overtime with your yarn too  and Ringo I bet he is so happy to have his Mama back  very sweet little guy.. 
Thank you for the wonderful pictures.. I love the buildings with all the ornate details.. I just don't understand why they can't be more decorative with our modern buildings.. even the railing on the Railway Hotel is amazing.. I love it all... I use to walk down the streets in San Francisco and drink in all the beauty of the buildings.. We have a town about 3 hours south of us.. Eureka California that has the most amazing buildings.. when we were there this summer it was very early in the morning when we started heading home and very foggy.. we are going back for the weekend and I plan on taking hundreds of pictures  eat lots of sea food and drink my share of good California wine .. ( I'm good for at least 3 glasses, then I;m sound a sleep LOL)hmmm maybe that would be a good place for our anniversary in February 

I hope you find relief for your pain, so you can get a good nights rest! and that your weather turns warm again.. I love your traveling vines scarfs they are on my to-do list  I also hope you find a sugar daddy so you can travel the world and enjoy all the culture it has to offer ..


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the great start, Julie. I would not be the least bit surprised if the stress you have been under isn't a part of the pain you're experiencing. Take care.

That price would be quite an incentive, Bev. I need to start stopping at those second hand stores more often!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--how was it wearing those bamboo/silk socks. I have been holding on to several balls of that yarn for some time now trying to figure out what to make with it.

Given its heavier weight, I have also been considering a stitch that is minimally lacey. Have others worked with this yarn? What have you used it for?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! Look what I found. And to think I am getting 6-7 good size skeins out of each of the XXL sweaters I am unraveling. This encourages me to keep working on the fagile yarn and get those sweaters finished.
> 
> http://www.craftsy.com/supplies/artyarns-cashmere-1-yarn/7125?ext=20141116B_knit_PFS_ID2&utm_source=Craftsy%20Ecomm&utm_medium=Internal%20Email&utm_campaign=Ecomm_All-Ecomm%20Activity&initialPage=true&resp_launch_id=232135


WOW you have a fortune in your hands!!! great work! I have one sweater to reclaim the yarn on.. I wish is was a nice cashmere  I think its acrylic but its a start..  I should do that today while the house is asleep still.... Belle you and I should of called each other and had coffee together this morning.. are you up early too because its hard to get use to this time change? or are you normally up this early


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ahh, it would be sweet to find a Sugar Daddy that can love me and take care of me so I can stay home and knit! One can dream.....
> Speaking of dreams, it seems that you have been under immense stress these past months and that would affect your dreams and physical as well. And having affected you physically it is hard for you to knit even which is a great stress reliever. You should use some lavender. Do you drink any herbal teas? In the states we have a 'SleepyTime' tea that is chamomile with other beneficial herbs.
> Thank you Julie for taking the time to start a topic for us. Don't be staying up all night to reply to our posts! I love all your yarns and projects. Do you have a pattern for the plaited cable? I like that and don't believe I have seen before.
> And thank you for all the pictures of your trip. I enjoy seeing other peoples travels, especially the architecture. It is so nice to see things that I won't get a chance to ever see in person. (Unless that Sugar Daddy shows up) LOL and how about some pics of New Zealand too?


The reason you've not seen the cowl before is that it is one of my 'inventions' - I cast on 200 stitches, did 8 purl, 12 plain, repeated for the first row, every fourth row I did a cable cross- front or back as needed, 4 stitch cross, keeping an eye on it so it plaited as one does a three plait- I think I would make it a little shorter or longer next time- and I am hoping to do a fancier cast on, cast off- in DK- it is very warm- I slip stitched the ends together- but it would also go well as a circular project. Hope that helps!

Edit : I recently bought a lavender pillow- that I put on the guest bed- I must retrieve it and use it! I have a little Sleepytime Tea from some I was gifted- but it is not available locally, as are none of the Celestial Seasonings teas.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for the great start, Julie. I would not be the least bit surprised if the stress you have been under isn't a part of the pain you're experiencing. Take care.
> 
> That price would be quite an incentive, Bev. I need to start stopping at those second hand stores more often!


ME TOO!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Crocheters--a question: Do you find the crab stitch edging less stretchy than an sc stitch?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> ME TOO!!!


that is why i bought the recycled cashmere or my recently ordered cashmere from China (which I normally would not do). maybe i will begin to stalk the yard sales again next Spring. but such delicious yarn. also, the cash/silk blends that seem more plentiful now--prices are considerably less dear.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

some photos from my recent trip out to collect Ringo from the Kennels. To give you an idea of the local countryside. (New Zealand)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle you and I should of called each other and had coffee together this morning.. are you up early too because its hard to get use to this time change? or are you normally up this early


Ronie -- it would be lovely to meet. Seems like we should be close, but what, about 300+ miles apart and at least 3 mountain ranges??? At this time of year, I'm usually up about 1 or 2 because I'm working on prep for the Holiday Fair. Since I go into town most days to visit my Mother, the only time I have to work is in the wee hours of the morning. Today, I'm being a slug and didn't even get up until about 3:30. Just not cranking very well today -- but then it is only about 6 degrees outside and I think my blood may be thick in sympathy. Well, I have to leave the house in about 3 hours so I better get something done. But it would be fun to get together sometime.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- it would be lovely to meet. Seems like we should be close, but what, about 300+ miles apart and at least 3 mountain ranges??? At this time of year, I'm usually up about 1 or 2 because I'm working on prep for the Holiday Fair. Since I go into town most days to visit my Mother, the only time I have to work is in the wee hours of the morning. Today, I'm being a slug and didn't even get up until about 3:30. Just not cranking very well today -- but then it is only about 6 degrees outside and I think my blood may be thick in sympathy. Well, I have to leave the house in about 3 hours so I better get something done. But it would be fun to get together sometime.


Oh, Belle--you are keeping brutal hours. I have been getting up about 2 or 3 am but crashing out by 7 pm. And that is killing me. Take care of yourself.

BTW, would love to see pics of your Fair table and what you are selling.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, love the New Zealand pictures. The clouds are gorgeous, as is the countryside.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Belle--you are keeping brutal hours. I have been getting up about 2 or 3 am but crashing out by 7 pm. And that is killing me. Take care of yourself.
> 
> BTW, would love to see pics of your Fair table and what you are selling.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the New Zealand pictures. The clouds are gorgeous, as is the countryside.


We are lucky, the city is surrounded by a lot of small holdings- which are normally at least 10 acres often larger- and then there are the regional parks.
The Pub at Puhoi, a Bohemian settlement to the north of the city.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Thank you, Julie, for a wonderful start!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Oh, Belle-- would love to see pics of your Fair table and what you are selling.


From 2003-2011 I owned and operated a bakery doing all the work in my home and transporting product into town for sale. Beginning in 2003, every year I have participated in the annual Holiday Fair and had a double sized booth with baked goods, candies, local honeys, and some craft items. These are some pictures from the 2013 booth. They are basically a panaromic view of the 18 feet of table and a couple of close ups of product.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the New Zealand pictures. The clouds are gorgeous, as is the countryside.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We are lucky, the city is surrounded by a lot of small holdings- which are normally at least 10 acres often larger- and then there are the regional parks.
> The Pub at Puhoi, a Bohemian settlement to the north of the city.


Love the look of that building. I have been told before that it is a beautiful country.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some more photos from a trip to Whangarei in 2012.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, that looks stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some more photos from a trip to Whangarei in 2012.


Wonderful. The clouds are stunning. Thank you so much for posting them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wonderful. The clouds are stunning. Thank you so much for posting them.


Wet days are good for clouds!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> From 2003-2011 I owned and operated a bakery doing all the work in my home and transporting product into town for sale. Beginning in 2003, every year I have participated in the annual Holiday Fair and had a double sized booth with baked goods, candies, local honeys, and some craft items. These are some pictures from the 2013 booth. They are basically a panaromic view of the 18 feet of table and a couple of close ups of product.


My word! what a lot of work- did you freeze things to have so much?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My word! what a lot of work- did you freeze things to have so much?


The only thing that I freeze are the rum/raisin and apricot/almond cakes. I thaw and finish them a couple days before. Everything else is made on a schedule that takes into account their ability to stay fresh. So I make the studiest products first and the closer we get to fair, then the more fragile things, ending with yeast breads the day before fair. It has taken me a few years of practice to get the system worked out. But I refuse to use preservatives and have developed a reputation for high-quality goods which I insist on maintaining. And it is a lot of fun, if tiring.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Whew! three pages already! I am about to hit the road but just wanted to sign in to get the notices. TTYL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> The only thing that I freeze are the rum/raisin and apricot/almond cakes. I thaw and finish them a couple days before. Everything else is made on a schedule that takes into account their ability to stay fresh. So I make the studiest products first and the closer we get to fair, then the more fragile things, ending with yeast breads the day before fair. It has taken me a few years of practice to get the system worked out. But I refuse to use preservatives and have developed a reputation for high-quality goods which I insist on maintaining. And it is a lot of fun, if tiring.


Double wow!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- the photos are wonderful. There is a clean,fresh feeling about all of them -- even the ones with menacing clouds. So green, and so very different from where I live. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Julie -- the photos are wonderful. There is a clean,fresh feeling about all of them -- even the ones with menacing clouds. So green, and so very different from where I live. Thank you for sharing.


I guess we have to say thanks for our high rainfall- and the weather was wet when I was taking the photos- I am very fond of the one of the Kaipara Harbour- when I use it as my wallpaper only a small but spectacular portion comes up.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Belle, that looks stunning :thumbup:


I agree. It is impressive!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, the harbor is my favorite. Love it. I also enjoy the lace work on the houses. 

Belle, my lands, what a fantastic amount of work you must do to fill that booth. Amazing! It all looks quite yummy.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie...Just had to stop by the Lace Party and say hello since you opened this one. I sure do recognize that Traveling Vine pattern and will be getting mine out to wear today. Wonderful knitting and hope you can get back to it soon.

Wonderful photos throughout. Julie taught me how to knit lace in the workshop she taught on KP. So sorry to hear you are in pain. I have found that the change of seasons, especially to damp cold, is so hard on people with any arthritis. Hope you get your Spring weather back soon.

BRAVO to getting away in your nightmare. Still an awful way to wake up. Guess Ringo got a few extra hugs and gave a few back.

I love visiting here and seeing what lace is being worked on. It takes such focus and attention for me that I can't even have anyone talk to me or distract me, which is ok for where I am at now. Does it ever get any better? Just so thankful to see the beautiful lace work here. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I will see if I can find a link to my Traveling Vine and add it. I found it. Julie had me do a dishcloth/facecloth first, of which I have now done 3, to learn the pattern and that was the best advice. :wink: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170610-1.html 
I was so thankful for the workshop and have never been prouder of my knitting than I was with this.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cashmeregma, thanks so for stopping by. Love your Traveling Vine. Great colors and stitching.

As for getting better, it depends on the pattern. I still have those that I need to watch and count and still have to frog. But there are those that are easily memorized and go quicker. But I never, never take lace to knit in the car. Nope, that will not work ever.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle if I find myself over in your part of the state I will certainly send you a message  Where is your craft fair going to be?? is it in Plush? I love country Christmas Fairs.. they just seem to make the Holidays 

Julie those are great pictures.. We call all the ornate details 'Ginger Bread' I love it all!!  I love how green and beautiful everything is.. 

Cashmeregma so good to see you here... your traveling vine is beautiful.. and I love your tree in full blossom !! just gorgeous  great idea with the wash cloth size!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie-- I love your traveling vines... I am tempted to try to make something in that pattern! I love your Australia/New Zealand photos. I'm dying to get to that part of the world sometime, but doubt that'll happen...I'll just feed my interest with pictures!
Belle...those baked goodies are phenomenal... I still can't understand how you get so much ready and delicious at once! I'd like to be there, buying and tasting!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--I am exhausted looking at all your goodies. The amount of time it takes to not only bake, but the packaging itself is a major chore. We have an Eastern European woman who bakes for our little farmer's market. In the summer it is a weekly event and she produces at least 20 different items (maybe more) each week. I know she is up all hours of the night baking and she does not wrap like you do. Her stuff is all organic and so very good. People really do appreciate food that is real!

Also, your booth is so large and it looks so good.

Cashmeregma--thanks for stopping by. You are welcome to stay a wile and share with us. My first lace piece, which was a gift with a pattern that is lost, was quite a chore for me and I was very proud of it, like yourself. It is a great sense of accomplishment as lace can be tricky. Mine was more frogging than going forward, but eventually it was finished and the person, a real fashionista by profession, love it. That was such a sense of satisfaction. It was not part of workshop with support--didn't know about KP, or perhaps it had not been started yet.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Belle if I find myself over in your part of the state I will certainly send you a message  Where is your craft fair going to be?? is it in Plush? I love country Christmas Fairs.. they just seem to make the Holidays


Ronie -- Holiday Fair is held at Lake County Fair Grounds, Lakeview on 12/5-12/6. Both exhibit buildings are full of products made in Greater Goose Lake Valley area. If you are interested in more details, I'll PM info on times, etc. Wouldn't it be fun to meet!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Just had to stop by the Lace Party and say hello since you opened this one. I sure do recognize that Traveling Vine pattern and will be getting mine out to wear today. Wonderful knitting and hope you can get back to it soon.
> 
> Wonderful photos throughout. Julie taught me how to knit lace in the workshop she taught on KP. So sorry to hear you are in pain. I have found that the change of seasons, especially to damp cold, is so hard on people with any arthritis. Hope you get your Spring weather back soon.
> 
> ...


Daralene, great to see you here! I find provided I have my 'crib' sheet- my row by row instructions propped up by me- I can now work the Travelling Vine and hold a conversation- provided the person can cope with my counting- very important to stop, if you have to at a point you can recognise- like the purl 2tog tbl, knit 2 tog or the slip knit psso. I have not really got a lot of courage yet together to migrate to charts. Would want to own an enlarging copier.
It is lovely when one is working with a yarn that is not going to need blocking like the pale blue lace weight mohair I am working with presently- makes it so easy!
At least with the nightmare having reached a sort of resolution, where I was back in control, it was a lot easier to wake up out of- I have had some where sleeping became too scary because I could not get past the nightmare.
Great also to see your work again- it is nice when people have enjoyed a workshop!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker2 - I'm sorry if I spoiled the fun of one of your workshops...I just like looking at the methods and no URL or downloads were available for the Sweater while I was looking.



tamarque said:


> KX--how was it wearing those bamboo/silk socks. I have been holding on to several balls of that yarn for some time now trying to figure out what to make with it.
> 
> Given its heavier weight, I have also been considering a stitch that is minimally lacey. Have others worked with this yarn? What have you used it for?


I wouldn't know as they were for a church member. I assume he is still wearing them. I do remember it was a very nice worsted-weight pair of socks.

crab stitch edging - http://www.dummies.com/how-to/content/how-to-crochet-a-reverse-single-crochet-stitch.html

Never saw the stitch before...possibly. Didn't have it named that - just the diagram in a Magic/Decorative Crochet book.

On to finishing my blanket for this winter - I'm sure I'll be needing at least the lap-throw section soon so that I don't freeze when someone opens the front door (the only outside door, all other egress will have to be through a screen of a window...there are 4 windows).


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Tanya, I did the same thing... I was over my head with a lace project... frogging and frogging and so confused! I discovered KP somewhere in the process, but didn't find anything about lace at the time; I did, however discover the concept of lifelines on the forum!!! I had the impression that KP was very new at the time I joined... Or maybe it was just that I was new here!!!!!


tamarque said:


> Belle--I am exhausted looking at all your goodies. The amount of time it takes to not only bake, but the packaging itself is a major chore. We have an Eastern European woman who bakes for our little farmer's market. In the summer it is a weekly event and she produces at least 20 different items (maybe more) each week. I know she is up all hours of the night baking and she does not wrap like you do. Her stuff is all organic and so very good. People really do appreciate food that is real!
> 
> Also, your booth is so large and it looks so good.
> 
> Cashmeregma--thanks for stopping by. You are welcome to stay a wile and share with us. My first lace piece, which was a gift with a pattern that is lost, was quite a chore for me and I was very proud of it, like yourself. It is a great sense of accomplishment as lace can be tricky. Mine was more frogging than going forward, but eventually it was finished and the person, a real fashionista by profession, love it. That was such a sense of satisfaction. It was not part of workshop with support--didn't know about KP, or perhaps it had not been started yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Lurker2 - I'm sorry if I spoiled the fun of one of your workshops...I just like looking at the methods and no URL or downloads were available for the Sweater while I was looking.
> 
> I wouldn't know as they were for a church member. I assume he is still wearing them. I do remember it was a very nice worsted-weight pair of socks.
> 
> ...


No hard feelings, Kaixixang! I was just caught on the hop, at the time! And I do get a bit stressed with computering- not having degrees in computer engineering as you have!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Tanya, I did the same thing... I was over my head with a lace project... frogging and frogging and so confused! I discovered KP somewhere in the process, but didn't find anything about lace at the time; I did, however discover the concept of lifelines on the forum!!! I had the impression that KP was very new at the time I joined... Or maybe it was just that I was new here!!!!!


Judging from your dates- you have to have found KP VERY early on!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow! I finally managed to get to a party on time to join in. Thanks for the beautiful pictures, Julie  I can at least visit thru them, I'll never get a chance to actually go there. Your knitting is great and I love the purple stash.
Belle- I don't know how you do it, everything looks so wonderful. Amazing, good luck at the fair.
All of you are such wonderful teachers, you inspire me whenever I get to the party. At times I would like to join in but by the time I get to you the conversation has already moved on. It is a real pleasure for me to be here and get to know all of you. I learn so much, thanx :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Wow! I finally managed to get to a party on time to join in. Thanks for the beautiful pictures, Julie  I can at least visit thru them, I'll never get a chance to actually go there. Your knitting is great and I love the purple stash.
> Belle- I don't know how you do it, everything looks so wonderful. Amazing, good luck at the fair.
> All of you are such wonderful teachers, you inspire me whenever I get to the party. At times I would like to join in but by the time I get to you the conversation has already moved on. It is a real pleasure for me to be here and get to know all of you. I learn so much, thanx :thumbup:


Glad you are not feeling 'behind' this week- often people are not talking in 'real time' but just as and when we can!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanx Julie its hard to know when to join in or not.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharynreed said:


> Thanx Julie its hard to know when to join in or not.


Any time works for me- we are spread out over the globe and on very different times of day!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh, please, Sharyn. Join in whenever. Sometimes when I have 2-3 pages to read through, I take notes so I don't forget what I want to comment on. And if you forget someone, no one will take offense. 

It's getting pretty late for you, isn't it Julie? Or maybe early is more like what is going on. Don't forget to sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, please, Sharyn. Join in whenever. Sometimes when I have 2-3 pages to read through, I take notes so I don't forget what I want to comment on. And if you forget someone, no one will take offense.
> 
> It's getting pretty late for you, isn't it Julie? Or maybe early is more like what is going on. Don't forget to sleep.


actually only 7-40 a.m., but it is Monday- and I will be going to my weaving class later- it is a very grey day- not a good spring here at all!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Cashmeregma, thanks so for stopping by. Love your Traveling Vine. Great colors and stitching.
> 
> As for getting better, it depends on the pattern. I still have those that I need to watch and count and still have to frog. But there are those that are easily memorized and go quicker. But I never, never take lace to knit in the car. Nope, that will not work ever.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: 
Thanks, I'll remember that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Ronie and Tamarque, thank you.

I really used markers and counted every section to make sure it had the right amount of stitches. Sure slowed things down. I'm sure I need to start learning to use lifelines.

I'm off now to get my straight edged knives sharpened. One of the specialty shops has Wusthof in for knife sharpening and said the will sharpen any brand. 

I guess a lot of lace has a relief row where one could go back to and figure out how to start again from there, but I sure find it easy to get lost if I have to go back some stitches. The traveling Vine didn't have a relief row (if that's what it's called) according to Julie. I so admire some of the work I've seen on here. I do think that doing lace must keep one's mind sharp and challenge it, which is wonderful. :thumbup: 

Julie, hope you get some warmer weather to get those joints moving again, but also know it isn't just the weather alone, however, it does make it worse.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> From 2003-2011 I owned and operated a bakery doing all the work in my home and transporting product into town for sale. Beginning in 2003, every year I have participated in the annual Holiday Fair and had a double sized booth with baked goods, candies, local honeys, and some craft items. These are some pictures from the 2013 booth. They are basically a panaromic view of the 18 feet of table and a couple of close ups of product.


Oh. I just gained 5 pounds and my blood sugar is soaring to see all those delicious things. I need to be very careful the next couple of months.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is likely to be my last major trip- unless I can find a Sugar Daddy!!!!!!! I am just at the point again where I need to lie down to ease the ache- and get some more rest- as it is 1 a.m., here!


IMHO rest is one of the best reliefs for pain. That and petting a dog!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Tanya, I did the same thing... I was over my head with a lace project... frogging and frogging and so confused! I discovered KP somewhere in the process, but didn't find anything about lace at the time; I did, however discover the concept of lifelines on the forum!!! I had the impression that KP was very new at the time I joined... Or maybe it was just that I was new here!!!!!


You joined KP 1 week after I did and it was very new at the time. Ronie noticed she I joined the same time. We are old timers here now. I have to say that it was here on KP that I developed awareness of many things which I have tried or at least grown my knitting consciousness. I am much more comfortable with lace knitting now especially after DFL Winter Mirage scarf. And the discussions on CO/BO methods which always come up got me into researching the oodles of methods available to us. Too much fun and intriguing possibilities.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Welcome, everyone! Jump in when ever you can, just like Julie said. We chatter on all over the place and eventually get caught up with what is going on. It is all good. 

Belle, your booth is amazing! I recognized the yarn balls you were working on earlier. What a beautiful presentation for all of your goodies!

Cashmeregma, stitch markers and counting save me every time! I have tried to knit lace without them, but it just doesn't work for me. Enjoy the experience and the challenge. There's no rush.  Your travelling vine is gorgeous. Julie does such a great job of teaching, doesn't she? :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

seadog said:


> IMHO rest is one of the best reliefs for pain. That and petting a dog!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Lurker2 - I'm sorry if I spoiled the fun of one of your workshops...I just like looking at the methods and no URL or downloads were available for the Sweater while I was looking.
> 
> I wouldn't know as they were for a church member. I assume he is still wearing them. I do remember it was a very nice worsted-weight pair of socks.
> 
> ...


Your house sounds like mine--too much air conditioning in the wrong season!

Thanx for the crab stitch link. I have done it but found it awkward and don't feel proficient with it. However, I need to do an edge that limits stretching and slip st won't work here. So the idea of crab st came to mind as it has an extra type of twist working backwards.

I bet those socks felt good. That yarn is unique but a little on the dear side. I have about 5 balls in different colors so it needs to used for accents or a multi-colored project.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya- I joined later that same year.I did not find this thread till I saw they had classes in Lace. Who would have thought we would all still be in this "class" for so long! :lol: 
Belle- when I dream of sugarplums now I know I will see that display!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Ronie and Tamarque, thank you.
> 
> I really used markers and counted every section to make sure it had the right amount of stitches. Sure slowed things down. I'm sure I need to start learning to use lifelines.
> 
> ...


With my crazy eyes, I find stitch markers a life saver. Have little patience for life lines even tho they would have saved me lots of excess frogging when beginning lace patterns. One big thing I have learned is how to read my pattern on the needles. I look for that aha moment when knitting and feeling exactly what is to come next. Sometimes it take several repeats to 'get it' but once I do, things go faster and mistakes are noticed a lot faster so less frogging needed.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, love the pictures. All that beautiful work on the buildings is amazing. The landscapes are pretty too. I love your traveling vine design and have used it for a couple of projects.

I am working on the final chart of my Ashton. Hope to finish, block it, and have pictures in a day or two.

Everyone be careful and praying all those bumps, bruises and pains go away quickly.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Julie, thanks for posting pics of New Zealand - love the bridge, it is an unusual design for me to see.

I wanted to add that I think I would be lost without markers when working lace. I probably would have to lock myself in a room in the middle of the day, I need the markers to ensure my count. That makes you able to find mistakes sooner, and be able to fix them right away - then you don't need lifelines as much. My current shawl is a very easy knit, but need the markers when there are so many stitches on the needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- Holiday Fair is held at Lake County Fair Grounds, Lakeview on 12/5-12/6. Both exhibit buildings are full of products made in Greater Goose Lake Valley area. If you are interested in more details, I'll PM info on times, etc. Wouldn't it be fun to meet!!!!


I have been to Lakeview once.. The band my husband sat in with once in a great while was playing there. I think it was a crab feed!! That is quite a ways to go!! but we like to take off on the weekends when the weather is nice.. if we ever end up your way I'll let you know.. my BIL and SIL live in Bend and we like to find half way places to meet up


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya I not sure I ever noticed but we joined the same day!! I was looking for Crochet patterns to run the ink out of my old printer  fell in love with knitting all over again and I quickly realized I could do this ... the rest is history LOL

I recaptured some yarn today.. I got right into it and I have 2 large balls of yarn and half a sweater to unravel  so I should get 4 very large balls of yarn for $1.50 pretty good...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya I not sure I ever noticed but we joined the same day!! I was looking for Crochet patterns to run the ink out of my old printer  fell in love with knitting all over again and I quickly realized I could do this ... the rest is history LOL
> 
> I recaptured some yarn today.. I got right into it and I have 2 large balls of yarn and half a sweater to unravel  so I should get 4 very large balls of yarn for $1.50 pretty good...


Funny. It was you that pointed out to me our twin joining KP when I hooked up with LP.

I think I fell into KP when there was a link on another site, maybe Sweater Babe, clicked on it and joined something that I thought was her blog but found myself on KP somewhat confused but I stayed.

Your yarn find sounds great. I began to look thru a closet for sweaters that could be repurposed but didn't find any--only wool, flannel or silk clothe. Too bad. Maybe elsewhere.

Look what Bev has started here (LOL).


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Well now I think Goodwill will be missing a couple of sweaters from my donation box this time. That is such a great Idea. I never thought to apply it to my closet of miss fit sweaters.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here's a picture of my baby lama yarn as it turns into Elizabeth and the pearls I found at Walmart yesterday. Here's the link.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my baby lama yarn as it turns into Elizabeth and the pearls I found at Walmart yesterday.


what are you making with this yarn? the tubular + lace is interesting. would make a good neck edge. is this a shawl? sorry if my brain is not remembering.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I edited my post and put up the link.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I edited my post and put up the link.


Thanx. I do remember looking at it. That is a real sweet pattern and one that I might even wear myself. In that llama yarn it should feel incredibly luxurious.

How did that tubular/lace row work? Did you do the lace row and then pick up from behind it?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I knitted 4 rows and then the lace row then knitted 3 rows. I then joined the tube. Then after that I did right or wrong side rows so that the 3 knitted rows would be in the front, so the lace row would show. Does that make sense? I did not do the wrong side row that she called for because I wanted to have the lace showing more.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

That is really beautiful, I tried a tubular CO once. It was surprisingly easier than I thought. It looks really complicated though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is so pretty.. I see a greyish blue .. in my Knit Picks wish list I have some yarn that color too .. it looks very 'smart'


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

That Elizabeth sure is pretty. Have fun with it!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, it really is more of a light teal, aqua color. I hate it when the camera doesn't pick up true color.

Thanks all.  It's so much fun sharing with you guys. 

I am feeling much, much better tonight. And my massage therapist called and she has a cancellation tomorrow at 9am. So I'm in. Then we will go from there.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, it really is more of a light teal, aqua color. I hate it when the camera doesn't pick up true color.
> 
> Thanks all.  It's so much fun sharing with you guys.
> 
> I am feeling much, much better tonight. And my massage therapist called and she has a cancellation tomorrow at 9am. So I'm in. Then we will go from there.


Sweet! You will be off and running in no time! You 25 year old you! :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Wow Belle that is a wonderful holiday fair booth. I can't believe you do that all yourself! What an undertaking! 

Julie, thanks for posting all the pictures. That picture of the Harbour is so pretty. Interesting looking bridge too.

Cashmeregma your traveling vine scarf is lovely. Thanks for sharing it with us.

Tricia, looking forward to seeing your Ashton. I am on chart 3, but have somehow messed up on row five and I have to figure what I did wrong to see if I can correct without having to frog again! 

Very pretty Elizabeth, Bev. It does look very sophisticated. Enjoy your massage in the morning!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TLL said:


> Welcome, everyone! Jump in when ever you can, just like Julie said. We chatter on all over the place and eventually get caught up with what is going on. It is all good.
> 
> Belle, your booth is amazing! I recognized the yarn balls you were working on earlier. What a beautiful presentation for all of your goodies!
> 
> Cashmeregma, stitch markers and counting save me every time! I have tried to knit lace without them, but it just doesn't work for me. Enjoy the experience and the challenge. There's no rush.  Your travelling vine is gorgeous. Julie does such a great job of teaching, doesn't she? :thumbup:


Thank you and yes, she sure does. Thanks for the tip too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> With my crazy eyes, I find stitch markers a life saver. Have little patience for life lines even tho they would have saved me lots of excess frogging when beginning lace patterns. One big thing I have learned is how to read my pattern on the needles. I look for that aha moment when knitting and feeling exactly what is to come next. Sometimes it take several repeats to 'get it' but once I do, things go faster and mistakes are noticed a lot faster so less frogging needed.


Good to know. Thank you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sisu said:


> Wow Belle that is a wonderful holiday fair booth. I can't believe you do that all yourself! What an undertaking!
> 
> Julie, thanks for posting all the pictures. That picture of the Harbour is so pretty. Interesting looking bridge too.
> 
> ...


Thank you Sisu. I wore it out today and got quite a lovely compliment on it but getting compliments from you ladies really means a lot.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, love the pictures. All that beautiful work on the buildings is amazing. The landscapes are pretty too. I love your traveling vine design and have used it for a couple of projects.
> 
> I am working on the final chart of my Ashton. Hope to finish, block it, and have pictures in a day or two.
> 
> Everyone be careful and praying all those bumps, bruises and pains go away quickly.


Looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, thanks for posting pics of New Zealand - love the bridge, it is an unusual design for me to see.
> 
> I wanted to add that I think I would be lost without markers when working lace. I probably would have to lock myself in a room in the middle of the day, I need the markers to ensure my count. That makes you able to find mistakes sooner, and be able to fix them right away - then you don't need lifelines as much. My current shawl is a very easy knit, but need the markers when there are so many stitches on the needles.


I find that to be the same with me and markers. They are a lifesaver for me when lace knitting or on a project with a lot of stitches.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my baby lama yarn as it turns into Elizabeth and the pearls I found at Walmart yesterday. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


That's going to be lovely, Bev.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, it really is more of a light teal, aqua color. I hate it when the camera doesn't pick up true color.
> 
> Thanks all.  It's so much fun sharing with you guys.
> 
> I am feeling much, much better tonight. And my massage therapist called and she has a cancellation tomorrow at 9am. So I'm in. Then we will go from there.


That's great you are feeling better and I hope your massage therapist helps you out tomorrow.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, seven pages already! Looks like a great start to a new Lace Party. I will have to catch up tomorrow.

My bike ride went really well. I completed all seventy-five miles and Woo Woo! I pedaled up Sugar Loaf Mountain Road!! This brute of a hill (for us flat country cyclists) comes at the 56 mile mark in a hilly ride. It's a 196' assent with 7 to 15 percent grade. But the really exciting part of my ride came a mile after that climb when I was ascending the next hill and saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

How cool is that?!?!?! Sounds as if you had a wonderful ride.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your kind comments. At this point in the cycle, I'm just ready to get the event over and done with for another year -- or maybe the last year. that's what I'm always saying about now with less than 3 weeks left and Thanksgiving in the middle of that. 

I hope everyone is feeling better and that Melanie is resting up after her exertion. Wow -- it looks like a shawl. How extraordinary and thoughtful!!!

Next few days are going to be long -- so happy knitting to all of you. Can hardly wait to see what you've accomplished in such a short time.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

That is excellent Mel! So glad you did it. And so nice to see the sign from Caryn - wow! That was special.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, seven pages already! Looks like a great start to a new Lace Party. I will have to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> My bike ride went really well. I completed all seventy-five miles and Woo Woo! I pedaled up Sugar Loaf Mountain Road!! This brute of a hill (for us flat country cyclists) comes at the 56 mile mark in a hilly ride. It's a 196' assent with 7 to 15 percent grade. But the really exciting part of my ride came a mile after that climb when I was ascending the next hill and saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


Congratulations Melanie!!! So happy for you. What a great accomplishment. I can't believe you stopped to take a picture! I am glad it helped you finish.
:thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, seven pages already! Looks like a great start to a new Lace Party. I will have to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> My bike ride went really well. I completed all seventy-five miles and Woo Woo! I pedaled up Sugar Loaf Mountain Road!! This brute of a hill (for us flat country cyclists) comes at the 56 mile mark in a hilly ride. It's a 196' assent with 7 to 15 percent grade. But the really exciting part of my ride came a mile after that climb when I was ascending the next hill and saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


That is so cool! Congratulations on completing the 75 miles!


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Congrats on your ride, that is quite an accomplishment. How great to find a sign of love and caring at a time when the ride is really getting to you. It sure looks like a shawl to me, and a lace one at that. Kudos to you Caryn for finding the perfect place to leave a sign of hope! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

And with that my friends I am signing off. See ya in the AM with my coffee.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! we really are KP oldtimers!! Before this forum, I just muddled along with the knowledge I'd accumulated the old fashioned way... from Grandmother, mother, books, magazines...experience! I had no idea of how much I didn't know until I started reading what others knew... and clicking into resources that were truly mind-blowing! I hadn't meant to take any of it seriously, but, well... it really is a constant flow of challenges... and those are good for us, right??? 


tamarque said:


> You joined KP 1 week after I did and it was very new at the time. Ronie noticed she I joined the same time. We are old timers here now. I have to say that it was here on KP that I developed awareness of many things which I have tried or at least grown my knitting consciousness. I am much more comfortable with lace knitting now especially after DFL Winter Mirage scarf. And the discussions on CO/BO methods which always come up got me into researching the oodles of methods available to us. Too much fun and intriguing possibilities.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm so with you on the markers and lifelines... they give me the confidence to continue, and are so much easier than frogging, swearing and giving up... the latter being a constant possibility in my case! 


KittyChris said:


> Julie, thanks for posting pics of New Zealand - love the bridge, it is an unusual design for me to see.
> 
> I wanted to add that I think I would be lost without markers when working lace. I probably would have to lock myself in a room in the middle of the day, I need the markers to ensure my count. That makes you able to find mistakes sooner, and be able to fix them right away - then you don't need lifelines as much. My current shawl is a very easy knit, but need the markers when there are so many stitches on the needles.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Wow! we really are KP oldtimers!! Before this forum, I just muddled along with the knowledge I'd accumulated the old fashioned way... from Grandmother, mother, books, magazines...experience! I had no idea of how much I didn't know until I started reading what others knew... and clicking into resources that were truly mind-blowing! I hadn't meant to take any of it seriously, but, well... it really is a constant flow of challenges... and those are good for us, right???


One of the reason's I started with the Lace Party is the lace and other research I've looked at and looked up has raised my skills more than expected. Now I'm doing half of a knitted square using a Knit and Crochet Now/Annie's "On the Bias Scarf".


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

That sounds like a challenge... knit and crochet... in the same project? Yikes! Way to go!!!



kaixixang said:


> One of the reason's I started with the Lace Party is the lace and other research I've looked at and looked up has raised my skills more than expected. Now I'm doing half of a knitted square using a Knit and Crochet Now/Annie's "On the Bias Scarf".


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Melanie, congratulations on your successful ride. A nice plus to see a message from another LP member. Nice sign of encouragement Caryn.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> That sounds like a challenge... knit and crochet... in the same project? Yikes! Way to go!!!


 :XD: The website/sponsor is Knit and Crochet Now/Annie's

The Bias Scarf is a knit project.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is very pretty. The Elizabeth pattern is chic, isn't it. PS I think yours is better than the picture on Ravely :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Sweet! You will be off and running in no time! You 25 year old you! :thumbup:


 :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregama, Welcome and I am pleased to see you here.

I have just used stitch markers for the first time. I am knitting a shawl for DDs wedding and it has saved a lot of tinking. I quickly know if I have gone wrong :thumbup: 
I have never used them before but I definately will in future.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> That is excellent Mel! So glad you did it. And so nice to see the sign from Caryn - wow! That was special.


Wonderful achievement and wonderful gift :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Norma. 

Toni, I'll take 25.  So glad she had a cancellation. I'd much rather go to her.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Cashmeregama, Welcome and I am pleased to see you here.
> 
> I have just used stitch markers for the first time. I am knitting a shawl for DDs wedding and it has saved a lot of tinking. I quickly know if I have gone wrong :thumbup:
> I have never used them before but I definately will in future.


I find them very helpful when casting on, for instance, and especially on short rows, it is a matter of finding ones suited to the task- we for long enough could only get a plastic split ring, that I found hopeless. We at last have a wider range.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I use those little rubber bands that are used in hair for pony tails and now they make bracelets out of them. They are so handy and the fact that they are not rigid makes them easy to use. They also come in many colors, which makes them handy for color coding.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> That sounds like a challenge... knit and crochet... in the same project? Yikes! Way to go!!!


I have combined knitting and crochet in my projects. It is fun to do and not that difficult. My market bags are almost all such a combo of techniques. Gives me so much more flexibility in working. Sometime, if people are interested, I can do a little piece on how to do it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie--congrats to you. You have my full admiration for such an accomplishment. Caryn so great for you to put out that sign for Melanie. Love the connections we make here.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: The website/sponsor is Knit and Crochet Now/Annie's
> 
> The Bias Scarf is a knit project.


Oooh...silly me-- I guess I wasn't thinking clearly!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

I doubt that chewed string every looked so good. It has gotten so that when I see a piece of lace on the needles my "blocking imagination" kicks in and I can see it blocked -- my prediction is that it will be just lovely. Nice positioning of patterns.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I have combined knitting and crochet in my projects. It is fun to do and not that difficult. My market bags are almost all such a combo of techniques. Gives me so much more flexibility in working. Sometime, if people are interested, I can do a little piece on how to do it.


I'd love to know more about it! I do know that edgings are frequently crocheted, but otherwise I'm clueless!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It gives me hope, Bella :thumbup:


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


That is turning out beautifully, Norma! Aren't you glad to have markers to keep you in line?!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, seven pages already! Looks like a great start to a new Lace Party. I will have to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> My bike ride went really well. I completed all seventy-five miles and Woo Woo! I pedaled up Sugar Loaf Mountain Road!! This brute of a hill (for us flat country cyclists) comes at the 56 mile mark in a hilly ride. It's a 196' assent with 7 to 15 percent grade. But the really exciting part of my ride came a mile after that climb when I was ascending the next hill and saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


First thing in the morning.. and that just made my day!!! That is so cool!!! and ole emotional me is a bit misty eyed  in a good way!!! Caryn that was so sweet!!! Was the shawl for 'Eye Catching' or was it a gift? all incredible.. and so special that your brute of a mountain was also a special place with a friend


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--DD's shawl will look stunning when finished. Like Belle, I can see the finished fabric blocked and evened out.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Bev I am glad your getting that appointment you will feel so much better for it!!! What a wonderful start to my Monday morning 

I got the slipper to the right size.. I just hope that I can decipher my notes well enough to make a matching one! I might go to Ravelry and find a similar slipper.. although if I have all the kinks worked out of this one I should stick with it.. I'll know more tonight!

I think I would of done better if I had used stitch markers with the Ashton.. it would of slowed me down but I would of seen my mistakes right away! I will use them next time and move them each row and I will use a life line too a lot!! Those 2 tips are what keeps me in line..
Norma that is coming along so beautifully I am surprised that you are using stitch markers for the first time!! all your work has been so lovely.. you must have great concentration 

Woo Hoo look what I just found in our 'Other Crafts' section
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299689-1.html
some day I'll have windows like this


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

5 pages read but I have to go back to work (don't tell anyone I am reading KP at work  ) so a few comments now.

Great start Julie - love the photos of Australia and New Zealand. I was fortunate to have taken a vacation to NZ (the south island) and spent three days in Sydney Australia. Your photos bring back delightful memories.

I also have some of the Paton's silk yarn and was wondering how it knit up. Maybe in the next few pages someone will have answered that. I have several balls of black and several of maroon.

Belle - you are amazing to do all that baking. 

2am? I might see 2am if I stay up (I am by nature a night owl) but I struggle to get up at 6:30am for work as it is, lol.

Welcome to our newbies and part-timers - join in the conversations whenever you want 

Not much knitting on the drive this past weekend, only three rows, but better than no rows. I am still on chart #3. 

Have a great day everyone,

Melanie


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Morning everyone. Today we are making roasted garlic breadsticks. The ovens have now been going for about an hour and the house is beginning to smell really good. When I'm inside I don't really notice, but my pantry is in another building -- so when I run out to get something and come back in, the smell hits me in the face and YUM..

Since I don't have time to concentrate on anything demanding, I've been working on what I hope will be a hood. Basically, I'm knitting a long piece about 9" wide and 62" long (at 45" now) in Fisherman's rib. Then I plan on going back and starting at mid-point picking up stitches along the edge and working a dome shaped piece using a different stitch pattern to form the back of the head piece. I made something like this earlier in the year but used a different construction technique. So am anxious to reach 62" so I can start the domed insert. Am making it out of 100% alpaca DK weight in a wonderously dark teal -- so am enjoying the feel of the yarn under my fingers.

Oops -- back to the kitchen.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Sharynreed said:


> Congrats on your ride, that is quite an accomplishment. How great to find a sign of love and caring at a time when the ride is really getting to you. It sure looks like a shawl to me, and a lace one at that. Kudos to you Caryn for finding the perfect place to leave a sign of hope! :thumbup: :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> 5...
> 
> Great start Julie - love the photos of Australia and New Zealand. I was fortunate to have taken a vacation to NZ (the south island) and spent three days in Sydney Australia. Your photos bring back delightful memories.
> 
> ...


Thanks Melanie! 
I will do a simple garter stitch project with mine- I find the yarn a little slick to work with, but very nice to wear- I have an increasing collection of cowls. The Green plaited cable one I wore yesterday, and was very glad that I had- the rain was just pouring down, and with the wind it was quite chilly in the morning.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


It's going to be beautiful!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, hope you are feeling a little better. You have got this week's party off to a good start. Love all your Australian and New Zealand pics.

Belle, what a lot of thing you have made. Couldn't believe all the baked goods. You are one busy and organized lady!

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is beautiful. What pattern is that?

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Had to take a break from the doggy sling but got the body finished. Only the edging to be done. Not sure it is sized right and am nervous about presenting it.

Followed a Youtube video on a lace butterfly in crochet. It is not a very time consuming project once you get the idea of fit, but following along on video was painstaking. Tried to get the directions copied and now have to go back and redo them legibly. Want to stiffen it before showing.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Had a wonderful visit with my massage therapist. She did some cranial and spinal stuff, my pelvis was all messed up (imagine that ), and lots of neck stuff. She said with the inflamation that I had, that I should keep my chiro appt to the end of this week. She also said the muscles that attach to the jaw are sore and that my jaw is not out of line. She worked with me for about 1 1/4 hour. I do feel good.

Norma, that bridal shawl is going to be stunning!! Great start!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's going to be beautiful!


Yes, an absolutely beautiful piece of "chewed string"!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Julie, hope you are feeling a little better. You have got this week's party off to a good start. Love all your Australian and New Zealand pics.
> 
> Belle, what a lot of thing you have made. Couldn't believe all the baked goods. You are one busy and organized lady!
> 
> Sue


Thanks, Sue! It is nice to have the excuse to post the photos- it is a good way to view them. Just wish I could say the hip is good- it is not and it is slowing me down badly- very frustrating.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Yes, an absolutely beautiful piece of "chewed string"!


re: Norma's shawl- it will be interesting to see the finished article.- A very complex 'chewed string' indeed!


----------



## Grannypeg (Jun 17, 2011)

I haven't been to the lace party before. Hi Julie. I haven't been on for quite sometime either. It's good to be here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Grannypeg said:


> I haven't been to the lace party before. Hi Julie. I haven't been on for quite sometime either. It's good to be here.


You are most welcome!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Had a wonderful visit with my massage therapist. She did some cranial and spinal stuff, my pelvis was all messed up (imagine that ), and lots of neck stuff. She said with the inflamation that I had, that I should keep my chiro appt to the end of this week. She also said the muscles that attach to the jaw are sore and that my jaw is not out of line. She worked with me for about 1 1/4 hour. I do feel good.
> 
> Norma, that bridal shawl is going to be stunning!! Great start!


That is great she was able to help you out.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Grannypeg! This is a good place to be.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> First thing in the morning.. and that just made my day!!! That is so cool!!! and ole emotional me is a bit misty eyed  in a good way!!! Caryn that was so sweet!!! Was the shawl for 'Eye Catching' or was it a gift? all incredible.. and so special that your brute of a mountain was also a special place with a friend


Ronie, it was for eye catching. I knew how hard it is to bike up that hill and my house is situated on a down hill side of it. I figured if I put out some lace Melanie had a chance to see it - and she did!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


That is looking like some pretty lace to me. Bet it will turn out beautiful in the end.


----------



## Sharynreed (Nov 29, 2011)

Morning All, actually afternoon here!
Tanya- I would love to hear different ideas about incorporating knit and crochet together. Please post a pic of the Doggie Sling sounds nice.
Norma- I bet your "chewed up string" is far nicer, then most "chewed up string"! It looks beautiful :thumbup: 
Ronie- was it you or someone else, I remember talking about this subject before? "Memory, is it age or selective, that is the question?"
Belle- What wonderful smells, can I come hang out in your kitchen, I'll even do the dishes!
Julie- it sounds like you could use some therapy too. At least,when at home, don't sit to long without stretching those muscles. I know it hurts now but in the long run it will feel better if you keep them moving. :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Sharonreed -- Just drop in, but I should warn you that at this time of year, anyone who comes is put to work, but after we finish packaging up something they always get the left overs that don't fit into a package. If it is worked correctly, that will be a nearly full pacakage...... A friend is here now with me and packaging breadsticks.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm so so sorry hearing about the severe pain you are in. I know how you feel and I'm so sad for you and will say extra healing prayers for you. I love the pictures of Australia. It is funny when one has a vision in your minds eye of a Country and then see what the town looks like Thank you so much for sharing. 

You do beautiful work with your knitting. I like the Traveling Vines also the fingerless gloves most patterns I've found didn't have the start of the fingers they stop and are opened where the fingers start, If you know what I mean. great Job.

I hope you are feeling better Sweet Lady and many prayers.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


I really like this " chewing string" shawl. Great work!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Strawberry4u said:


> I'm so so sorry hearing about the severe pain you are in. I know how you feel and I'm so sad for you and will say extra healing prayers for you. I love the pictures of Australia. It is funny when one has a vision in your minds eye of a Country and then see what the town looks like Thank you so much for sharing.
> 
> You do beautiful work with your knitting. I like the Traveling Vines also the fingerless gloves most patterns I've found didn't have the start of the fingers they stop and are opened where the fingers start, If you know what I mean. great Job.
> 
> I hope you are feeling better Sweet Lady and many prayers.


How lovely to see you here Sharen! The glove pattern is my own one- I just figure it out as I go- because I find the totally fingerless ones roll back, and I want my fingers to have a modicum of warmth! Australia will have many different landscapes, being such a vast country- I was only in relatively settled areas of NSW.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Belle1,Wow!! How impressive. I can't even imagine how you do it all. You are are a wonder. Take care,God bless


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Love the stitch. I have never seen this before. Your work looks wonderful.Take care


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

MissMelba,I give you Kudos for your great accomplishment on your biking,you are amazing. Caryn that was so sweet of her to leave you such a wonderful gift.


----------



## Strawberry4u (Apr 18, 2011)

Thank you so much Julie for your kind words.You are very clever to be able to make up your own pattern.I'm going to try it also. I just dislike the look of the other glove. Take care dear friend and Healing prayers sent your way.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Welcome, Strawberry4u!! So glad you dropped by.

And thanks for your kind words. For such a small project I am learning 2-3 new things.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone.. I see some new faces  Sharon I don't think it was me... but then I could of said something in passing...LOL Bev I am glad your feeling better... your Massage Therapist sounds great! 
Caryn you lucky no one took it!!! LOL and it sure was a nice eye catcher..


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

vermontmary said:


> That is turning out beautifully, Norma! Aren't you glad to have markers to keep you in line?!


Oh! Most definately. I shall do it again. Life has been much easier :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Norma that is coming along so beautifully I am surprised that you are using stitch markers for the first time!! all your work has been so lovely.. you must have great concentration
> 
> Woo Hoo look what I just found in our 'Other Crafts' section
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299689-1.html
> some day I'll have windows like this


It is all the meditation I do!! Love those windows :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue It is Snow Angel by Boo Knits. Chosen by DD.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev I am glad that the massage helped :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Grannypeg and Strawberry4u, I am pleased to meet you. It is a good place to be!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Sue It is Snow Angel by Boo Knits. Chosen by DD.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4


That is a beautiful shawl!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> First thing in the morning.. and that just made my day!!! That is so cool!!! and ole emotional me is a bit misty eyed  in a good way!!! Caryn that was so sweet!!! Was the shawl for 'Eye Catching' or was it a gift? all incredible.. and so special that your brute of a mountain was also a special place with a friend


Yes, it was very cool!! And the shawl was a perfect eye-catching touch since that is how we 'met'. I am so touched by her simple act of wishing me well. Thanks again Caryn, you rock!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie,
I forgot to mention how much I loved that window dressing.  I keep buying doilies at garage sales. Maybe one day I will use them that way. 

And you are right, Melanie, Caryn rocks!!!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Sue It is Snow Angel by Boo Knits. Chosen by DD.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4


Norma, beautiful wedding shawl. Doesn't look like chewed thread to me. Around here if it gets chewed it is probably in short pieces or tangled or both

I never used markers when knitting until I read about them in DFL's lessons. Now I wonder how I got by without them.

Welcome to the newcomers. I already forgot the names and there were several.

Lots to read, learn, and enjoy. Enjoyed seeing the "sweets" without the pressure to eat.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I love those doilies on the curtains too Ronie. That is such a great idea. I had seen a picture almost like that and have saved it forever thinking how pretty that is. I'll attach a picture of the one I saw. 

And Tanya I forgot to say that I would also like to hear about and see the crochet and knit projects you have done and how you do it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

sisu said:


> And Tanya I forgot to say that I would also like to hear about and see the crochet and knit projects you have done and how you do it.


I too am interested, Tanya. 

Love you picture, Caryn.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Caryn I love that!! they look like dream catchers! What a great idea... Thanks for posting the picture it keeps me inspired 

and I am interested to Tanya... I would love to combine them all... my project I started in our workshop with texture and color with Shirley needs some more items.. and then I need to find another perfect spot of it!! I have put a cross stitch picture where it was suppose to go... It will all come together soon


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--so glad you got some solid body work. Given your description of the fall, it is not surprising that so much was out of whack. The chiro should also help and remember to be kind to yourself this week and take it easy.

Caryn--agree with Ronie that the window curtains feel like dream catchers. Very unique and looking good

Newbies here---welcome. LP is a very comfortable place to be.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

For those interested in combining knitting and crochet techniques in one project, here are some notes that I hope make sense to you.

Let's look at going from crochet to knitting as it is the easier. In crochet you have all your stitches on the last row exposed and your hook is usually in just one loop. Remove the hook and substitute with your needle so you now have 1 loop on your needle. Use the needle to pick up stitches in the same way that you would with picking up stitches in knitting. Insert the needle into the top of the next crochet stitch, draw up a loop and leave it on your needle. Repeat this across the row. Begin to work your knitting. If the loops are too loose, work the stitches on the first row thru the back loop so as to twist the stitch and tighten it up a bit.

Going from knit to crochet: Again assume that we have a solid row of knit stitches and they are all on the left needle. Insert the crochet hook into the first stitch and pull up a loop. Insert hook into second stitch on needle and pull up a loop. There are now 2 loops on the hook. With hook do a YO and pull thru both loops. Now you are on your way. Continue across the row like this till all stitches have been converted to crochet.

Do a practice sample with about 12 stitches in Dk or Worsted weight so you can see how this works. You will have a row of horizontal V's from the pick up of knit stitches from crochet. Note which side this is on and decide if you like it enough to make a design feature on the right side and begin to work your knitting based on that. When you pick up the knit stitches they will be mounted backwards on the needle. At least the way I do it they are. You can work thru the front leg to create a twisted stitch to tighten the first row.

This switching crafts will also work with lace type knitting and in some ways is even easier depending on your stitch.

Hope these notes are clear but you will ask me your questions if they are not.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thanks for sharing your photos, Julie. It is so nice to see where you are from.

It looks like everyone has had an adventurous day today. I am glad those with bumps and bruises are feeling better.

Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thanks for sharing your photos, Julie. It is so nice to see where you are from.
> 
> It looks like everyone has had an adventurous day today. I am glad those with bumps and bruises are feeling better.
> 
> Welcome to the newbies!


I enjoy it when there are illustrations- so I sort of assume others do too! It is great to see new faces!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Julie, lovely start, I'm so sorry that you have so much pain. I hope you feel better soon. I love your traveling vine, I have used this stitch pattern to make my girls jumpers when they were little, its a gorgeous pattern. I also love your photos of Sydney. My sister in law lives there and my daughter Rachel lives a couple of hours north of Sydney at Avoca Beach. &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, love the New Zealand pictures. The clouds are gorgeous, as is the countryside.


I agree, I love the photos 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> From 2003-2011 I owned and operated a bakery doing all the work in my home and transporting product into town for sale. Beginning in 2003, every year I have participated in the annual Holiday Fair and had a double sized booth with baked goods, candies, local honeys, and some craft items. These are some pictures from the 2013 booth. They are basically a panaromic view of the 18 feet of table and a couple of close ups of product.


Wow!!! Fabulous and a lot of work. It all looks amazing 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Julie, lovely start, I'm so sorry that you have so much pain. I hope you feel better soon. I love your traveling vine, I have used this stitch pattern to make my girls jumpers when they were little, its a gorgeous pattern. I also love your photos of Sydney. My sister in law lives there and my daughter Rachel lives a couple of hours north of Sydney at Avoca Beach. 💞


I am glad you like what I did, Ros- you were very much in my thoughts, as I selected things, as it is your country- even though you live so much further to the west!

Edit: I have made the Travelling Vine in so many different weights now- it is a very adaptable design.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I agree, I love the photos 💞


Thanks!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie...Just had to stop by the Lace Party and say hello since you opened this one. I sure do recognize that Traveling Vine pattern and will be getting mine out to wear today. Wonderful knitting and hope you can get back to it soon.
> 
> Wonderful photos throughout. Julie taught me how to knit lace in the workshop she taught on KP.
> I will see if I can find a link to my Traveling Vine and add it. I found it. Julie had me do a dishcloth/facecloth first, of which I have now done 3, to learn the pattern and that was the best advice. :wink: http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170610-1.html
> I was so thankful for the workshop and have never been prouder of my knitting than I was with this.


 Beautiful work 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my baby lama yarn as it turns into Elizabeth and the pearls I found at Walmart yesterday. Here's the link.
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/elizabeth-23


That's going to be gorgeous, looking forward to seeing it when you have finished 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I am feeling much, much better tonight. And my massage therapist called and she has a cancellation tomorrow at 9am. So I'm in. Then we will go from there.


Glad you are feeling better 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Wow, seven pages already! Looks like a great start to a new Lace Party. I will have to catch up tomorrow.
> 
> My bike ride went really well. I completed all seventy-five miles and Woo Woo! I pedaled up Sugar Loaf Mountain Road!! This brute of a hill (for us flat country cyclists) comes at the 56 mile mark in a hilly ride. It's a 196' assent with 7 to 15 percent grade. But the really exciting part of my ride came a mile after that climb when I was ascending the next hill and saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


Congratulations on completing that 75 mile ride. How lovely to see that sign on your ride 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> That's going to be gorgeous, looking forward to seeing it when you have finished 💞


Ros, I am looking for a design suitable for the 200g of 4 ply Alpaca I bought last week, do you have any suggestions? (for a shawl I thought)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl. It does look like a piece of chewed string but it is correct piece of chewed string!!


Beautiful lace 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Ros, I am looking for a design suitable for the 200g of 4 ply Alpaca I bought last week, do you have any suggestions? (for a shawl I thought)


I don't know, but I will have a look and see what I can come up with. The Alpaca will be gorgeous 💞 I hope I find something that you like 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I don't know, but I will have a look and see what I can come up with. The Alpaca will be gorgeous 💞 I hope I find something that you like 😀


I keep coming up with designs for worsted weight!!!!!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep coming up with designs for worsted weight!!!!!!!


I have a very pretty free pattern. It's called Wedding Shawl. I don't know what weight the yarn is or ply. It says 3 x 1 3/4 oz 50g hanks each approx 354yd/325m. I don't know if that's any help or not. I will keep looking 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Good morning all! Ronie, I love your picture of all the doilies on the curtains. Are you going to do that? You have to show us pictures then.

Well I just found a pattern for a shawl that will be free until November 25. Here is the link. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/libbys-shawl


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I started beading my Elizabeth last night. My neck felt so good.  Then it got sore a bit in the middle of the night. Probably 3 hours of intense beading was not good for it.  It's better this morning. I will have to remember to take better care of it for a while.

I was delighted to find that the edging is knitted along the bottom of the shawl perpendicular to the shawl. So, in this small project I have learned three new things-the tubular cast on, the wrap and turn (not hard at all, I had just never done it before) and knitting an edging onto a shawl. Pretty cool, I'd say and well worth my time.

Chris, that is a beautiful shawl.

Julie, did you know that when searching for patterns on Ravelry, you can put in the weight and yardage of your yarn and it will select patterns (mostly) for those specifications? Click on 'patterns' next to 'my notebook' at the top of the page, and then on 'pattern browser and advanced search.' You can specify weight of yarn, gender, knitting or crochet, free or purchase, yardage etc.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I got back from the funeral last evening but was too tired to try & cope with so many pages. I have a meeting in 15 minutes so I will try to scan a few pages before I go.
Wet snow almost all the drive home - then I met up with a moose who wanted to cross the highway - a bit of a rush!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...hard to do or be all of those when one is in chronic pain... the Works I have in progress...


Sorry about the pain & the nightmares. We just need a little nudge to get started anyway so nothing to worry about there, as you know.
I recognize some of the yarn from your recent purchases. Lovely projects on the needles & waiting patiently for their turn.
I was a bad girl yesterday & visited a yarn shop in town before I returned from the funeral. I went in looking for 100% silk lace weight because I so love the lace Mary Lennox that I just finished. Got yarn for 7 projects but no 100% lace. Oops!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the pain & the nightmares. We just need a little nudge to get started anyway so nothing to worry about there, as you know.
> I recognize some of the yarn from your recent purchases. Lovely projects on the needles & waiting patiently for their turn.
> I was a bad girl yesterday & visited a yarn shop in town before I returned from the funeral. I went in looking for 100% silk lace weight because I so love the lace Mary Lennox that I just finished. Got yarn for 7 projects but no 100% lace. Oops!


I think a special treat was in store for you after everything that was going on. No bad girls here. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Take it easy this week, Jane. Give yourself time to recover. The yarn was a perfect purchase, I am sure. Very timely, exactly when you needed it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Good morning all! Ronie, I love your picture of all the doilies on the curtains. Are you going to do that? You have to show us pictures then.
> 
> Well I just found a pattern for a shawl that will be free until November 25. Here is the link.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/libbys-shawl


Thanks Chris, I have downloaded it- and will look more closely at it!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I have a very pretty free pattern. It's called Wedding Shawl. I don't know what weight the yarn is or ply. It says 3 x 1 3/4 oz 50g hanks each approx 354yd/325m. I don't know if that's any help or not. I will keep looking 💞


Is it downloadable, Ros? I see you are still up! And obviously have been very busy- you are currently the highest user!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I started beading my Elizabeth last night. My neck felt so good.  Then it got sore a bit in the middle of the night. Probably 3 hours of intense beading was not good for it.  It's better this morning. I will have to remember to take better care of it for a while.
> 
> I was delighted to find that the edging is knitted along the bottom of the shawl perpendicular to the shawl. So, in this small project I have learned three new things-the tubular cast on, the wrap and turn (not hard at all, I had just never done it before) and knitting an edging onto a shawl. Pretty cool, I'd say and well worth my time.
> 
> ...


No I had not realised that about Ravelry- I must look into it- because I have quite a bit of lace weight yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorry about the pain & the nightmares. We just need a little nudge to get started anyway so nothing to worry about there, as you know.
I recognize some of the yarn from your recent purchases. Lovely projects on the needles & waiting patiently for their turn.
I was a bad girl yesterday & visited a yarn shop in town before I returned from the funeral. I went in looking for 100% silk lace weight because I so love the lace Mary Lennox that I just finished. Got yarn for 7 projects but no 100% lace. Oops!


> jscaplen.
> 
> 
> RosD said:
> ...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Sorry about the pain & the nightmares. We just need a little nudge to get started anyway so nothing to worry about there, as you know.
> I recognize some of the yarn from your recent purchases. Lovely projects on the needles & waiting patiently for their turn.
> I was a bad girl yesterday & visited a yarn shop in town before I returned from the funeral. I went in looking for 100% silk lace weight because I so love the lace Mary Lennox that I just finished. Got yarn for 7 projects but no 100% lace. Oops![/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Take care, Jane. Enjoy your yarn and give yourself time to morn.

Pretty pattern, Chris. 

Take care, Julie. I know it has been said before, but stretching and moving are therapeutic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Take care, Jane. Enjoy your yarn and give yourself time to morn.
> 
> Pretty pattern, Chris.
> 
> Take care, Julie. I know it has been said before, but stretching and moving are therapeutic.


And I got most of my exercycle put together yesterday- so I have started building up the time I can put in, on it. There is just one stubborn nut that I can't undo- I hope my brother can turn it for me- when he gets a chance to call by. Fortunately not an important nut!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Is it downloadable, Ros? I see you are still up! And obviously have been very busy- you are currently the highest user!!!!!!!!!


Yes I'm still awake 😀 I had a lot of catching up to do 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone I sure as heck don't know what button my finger accidentally pushed but my whole post disappeared.. 
Jane I am glad you made it back safe... I have never seen a moose up close like that... I remember my first elk! that was exciting  a few weekends ago we saw a Red Tail Hawk dive down in front of us and pick up his lunch!! a field mouse. That was exciting 

I see there are so many things to comment on and I have so little time  Tanya I will read your post more closely after work.. I have so much knitting to do and so little time !! 

Have a great day everyone


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes I'm still awake 😀 I had a lot of catching up to do 💞


But you had an enjoyable break?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> But you had an enjoyable break?


No not really, I missed everyone 💞 have sent you a PM 😀


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks, Chris! Thats a really nice pattern... It's sitting in my library now waiting for me! 


KittyChris said:


> Good morning all! Ronie, I love your picture of all the doilies on the curtains. Are you going to do that? You have to show us pictures then.
> 
> Well I just found a pattern for a shawl that will be free until November 25. Here is the link.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/libbys-shawl


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Chris, I have downloaded it- and will look more closely at it!


I have, too. It's looks interesting!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...a double sized booth with baked goods, candies, local honeys, and some craft items. These are some pictures from the 2013 booth...


Wow! Make no wonder you have to keep such hours. I am amazed you get any time for sleep at all. What a lovely display & such great variety! I sure tope that this year's fair is a successful & fulfilling one for you.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> ...my Traveling Vine...have never been prouder of my knitting than I was with this.


And so you should be - you did such a lovely job.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I am working on the final chart of my Ashton. ...


Great. 
Is anyone else still working on their Ashton? I have been talking to Designer1234 about how we might organize our parade but I need to know where we are progress-wise before I create anything.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here's a picture of my baby lama yarn as it turns into Elizabeth and the pearls I found at Walmart yesterday. ...


Looking good!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ... saw a gift from Caryn (Sisu). You have no idea how surprised I was to see the below awaiting me. I am really touched by Caryn's thoughtfulness. It left me pumped and smiling for the remaining 19 miles, hills and all. You really made my day even more special. Thank you!!!


Wow - how great was that! I can imagine how energized you were after that wonderful surprise. Smiling all the way home, for sure!

How thoughtful of you, Sisu!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Here is the progress on DD's shawl...


She will love it. No chewed string once it's blocked!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...anyone who comes is put to work, but after we finish packaging up something they always get the left overs....


I am sure that they know exactly when they should visit, then.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... Give yourself time to recover. The yarn was a perfect purchase, I am sure. Very timely, exactly when you needed it.


Well, now, Ros & Bev, all I need is encouragement!
I need more yarn like I need a hole in the head but it was yarns that I normally wouldn't have access to on line since I only shop certain places - determined by original cost & S&H charges - that can be pretty hefty sometimes.
I am waiting for a moment when there are no witnesses so I can fondle it in the manner that it deserves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--nice shawl. Like it a lot.

Sunny day today--first in several and with yesterday being a cold, nasty rain.
Need another warmer day for the rest of the garlic planting. These farmers were just too generous with me. There will be lots of garlic for next years seed and experimenting with storage. Has anyone ever fermented garlic, or just froze it? Does it hold its heat?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...I ran into a Moose once in the Olympic National Park. Was so surprised at how small it was but still impressive enough to keep some distance.


This was no small moose - towered well over the car! I was right up on him when he came out of the brush.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This was no small moose - towered well over the car! I was right up on him when he came out of the brush.


That would be scary.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That would be scary.


It can give you quite the rush. I was worried about the guy behind me, though, hoping that he had noticed that I was stopping abruptly & wouldn't plough into the back of me.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments which have just been starched and hopefully will be stiff enough for hanging.
The butterfly may not be a very good photo but it was interesting to do off a video. The dog carrier is black on black as S & C no longer makes that deep, rich black. The newer black is very matte and looks almost blue next to the older black color. It was very frustrating not being able to get any more of the older black but the double black effect may be more aesthetically interesting. What do you think?


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good morning everyone (or whatever time of day it is where you are). Yesterday I had a marathon day in the kitchen and mid-day I gave in to a craving I've had for black pepper/garlic crackerbread and mixed up a quadruple batch. I love this crackerbread, but couldn't figure out where my craving was coming from until I was browsing KP this morning and once again found references to garlic growing --- now I know. This cracker is pungent with garlic and freshly cracked black pepper -- it leaves a full rich flavor in the mouth for a long time. 

I can also appreciate the reference to fondling yarn -- I suspect it is the tactile pleasure that I get from yarn that leads to natural fibers and TOOOO much yarn. Fortunately, I have a stash which I won't get used before I'm done knitting, but since I live in a remote place without the benefit of yarn shops, I can just play with what I have. 

Off now to get the crackerbread packaged before I go to town to visit my Mom. Enjoy your day and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments ...


Way to go 
What did you use for stiffening after?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I love this crackerbread...


Looks marvellous - great pics - I felt like I could lick the screen & taste it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments which have just been starched and hopefully will be stiff enough for hanging.


I see why the dog carrier was such a challenge -- pretty involved, but it looks like you've solve it. Like the colors and hope it works well with a doggie.

Snowflakes are so pretty. My Mom used to do them so I never have, but maybe one day I'll be able to create such light airy things.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am waiting for a moment when there are no witnesses so I can fondle it in the manner that it deserves.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Tanya, that dog carrier turned out quite nice. And I love your ornaments. The snowflakes are so delicate.

Belle, YUM!!! and may I say again YUM! Could you share the recipe please.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Me, too, Belle. If I did the carrier again I would give it more shaping to hold the dog in. If customer wants, will do a strap across the top to pull the top edges in. The concern was for something deep enough for the dog to be able to move around w/o falling out. It is a wee little thing weighing only 3#. If it works, I will be very happy and may write up the pattern.

The snowflakes were a first for me but turned out to be pretty easy following the pattern. Creating my own would be more challenging and I think I would use patterns for a few more to feel more comfortable with the techniques. Definitely began to learn some new tricks doing these. The Butterfly was the most intricate but really not that difficult once I got into the designers process. it really was all about shaping. The spirals on the Butterfly were the most fun to do.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle--your eats are too good looking. Your table could be dangerous. Glad we have a continent btw us.&#128523;


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Great.
> Is anyone else still working on their Ashton? I have been talking to Designer1234 about how we might organize our parade but I need to know where we are progress-wise before I create anything.


I'm still working on my Ashton and may finish it this year...too many projects, too little time.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

seadog said:


> I'm still working on my Ashton and may finish it this year...too many projects, too little time.


Join the club; it is a very large one.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Seadog & Tamarque,
I know that some people decided not to finish them right away but I am hopeful to find a work-around that will allow us to post the pics of your FOs with the parade without it being interspersed with comments.
I just want to get the bulk of the parade up in the first shot.
We should then be able add others as they are done.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It can give you quite the rush. I was worried about the guy behind me, though, hoping that he had noticed that I was stopping abruptly & wouldn't plough into the back of me.


I know. It's always unnerving to have to slam on your brakes if there is traffic behind you.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments which have just been starched and hopefully will be stiff enough for hanging.
> The butterfly may not be a very good photo but it was interesting to do off a video. The dog carrier is black on black as S & C no longer makes that deep, rich black. The newer black is very matte and looks almost blue next to the older black color. It was very frustrating not being able to get any more of the older black but the double black effect may be more aesthetically interesting. What do you think?


I think they all look great. I like the black on black look of the sling.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Belle--your eats are too good looking. Your table could be dangerous. Glad we have a continent btw us.😋


I agree! That looks delicious!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I keep coming up with designs for worsted weight!!!!!!!


Julie, not sure this is to your liking or the correct weight but look on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl

There were several others in the free choices including a couple of full circle designs. The first one was also pretty with a lace design and a wheat looking border.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Jscaplen - That idea of yours to have all photos in front of the strand is why I'm not volunteering to start it. I'm on dial-up and cannot get the pictures up fast enough. Those with high-speed/wireless would be better suited.

Whoever is willing to work with me needs to have their email sent via PM...I can upload to an email faster than dealing with KP server. I'm not sure when I can time things right now with Physical Therapy 3 times a week - barring Christmas and Thanksgiving.

Just got through downloading pattern and chart for Libby's. I better hurry up and check the newest topics before clearing out my computer. It gets sluggish if I deal with KP too long. <snicker!>


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl sure this is to your liking or the correct weight but look on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl
> 
> There were several others in the free choices including a couple of full circle designs. The first one was also pretty with a lace design and a wheat looking border.


That is a beautiful shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl sure this is to your liking or the correct weight but look on Ravelry. http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl
> 
> There were several others in the free choices including a couple of full circle designs. The first one was also pretty with a lace design and a wheat looking border.


They are lovely designs!- decisions, decisions!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are lovely designs!- decisions, decisions!


I corrected my post. It was supposed to say not sure if it was something you would like then the url. Not sure how the url got pasted twice.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl

I had to quit looking. Chores to do. Many pages to read. Hope to finish my Ashton today and block it tomorrow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I corrected my post. It was supposed to say not sure if it was something you would like then the url. Not sure how the url got pasted twice.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snowdrop-shawl
> 
> I had to quit looking. Chores to do. Many pages to read. Hope to finish my Ashton today and block it tomorrow.


Enjoy your day!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ashton update - almost done with chart #3 - on row 21. As a slow knitter with little time to knit I cannot give an estimate of expected completion so do not hold the parade on my account. I'll just post a pic at the end. I am however looking forward to seeing everyone else's Ashtons


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> Jscaplen - That idea of yours to have all photos in front of the strand is why I'm not volunteering to start it. ...


I said that I would handle it. We were just waiting to get most of them finished.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--I have no Ashton to show--could not make the time commitment to do one now but maybe later. Will be doing a craft table this Sat and then one just before xmas but will be preparing for my workshop in January. I tend to overcommit as I just did on another community project for January. Am practicing 'No,' and the Ashton was the victim.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I love the dog carrier! The blended blacks make it cosy looking, I think. I love the ornaments also...especially the white snowflakes!



tamarque said:


> Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments which have just been starched and hopefully will be stiff enough for hanging.
> The butterfly may not be a very good photo but it was interesting to do off a video. The dog carrier is black on black as S & C no longer makes that deep, rich black. The newer black is very matte and looks almost blue next to the older black color. It was very frustrating not being able to get any more of the older black but the double black effect may be more aesthetically interesting. What do you think?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm drooling! :-D :-D



Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone (or whatever time of day it is where you are). Yesterday I had a marathon day in the kitchen and mid-day I gave in to a craving I've had for black pepper/garlic crackerbread and mixed up a quadruple batch. I love this crackerbread, but couldn't figure out where my craving was coming from until I was browsing KP this morning and once again found references to garlic growing --- now I know. This cracker is pungent with garlic and freshly cracked black pepper -- it leaves a full rich flavor in the mouth for a long time.
> 
> I can also appreciate the reference to fondling yarn -- I suspect it is the tactile pleasure that I get from yarn that leads to natural fibers and TOOOO much yarn. Fortunately, I have a stash which I won't get used before I'm done knitting, but since I live in a remote place without the benefit of yarn shops, I can just play with what I have.
> 
> Off now to get the crackerbread packaged before I go to town to visit my Mom. Enjoy your day and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, the black stripes look great on the dog carrier. I hope it works out for the people you made it for.

Belle, those crackers look soooo good! I, too, would like a recipe, if you are sharing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--I have no Ashton to show--could not make the time commitment...


That's not a problem. I am always overcommitting myself, too.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks all for the kudos and feedback. The more I look at the dog carrier, the more I like the way it looks. Am anxiously anticipating the stiffening results.

I think someone asked what I did for stiffening. I found the formula of 1Tbs cornstarch in 1/2 cup of water simmered till clear. So did a cup of the goop and dropped the item into it, swirled, squooshed and squeezed and then laid out and blocked. Used saran wrap spread over foam blocks and pinned the lacier ones. Now to wait for drying--hopefully by tomorrow a.m.

All the yarns are metallic so hope the sparkle of them doesn't get lost in the process.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great.
> Is anyone else still working on their Ashton? I have been talking to Designer1234 about how we might organize our parade but I need to know where we are progress-wise before I create anything.


I am only on row 9 of chart 3 and I plan on doing the 2 additional repeats of rows 15-24, so don't wait for me!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tamarque, great work. The dog carrier is ingenious :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle, the garlic crackerbread looks yummy!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Tanya, Thanks for the mini tutorial on knit to crochet and crochet to knit. I will definitely give that a try. Love the little doggie sling- see you got your purple in those snowflakes are so pretty- I'll be interested to hear how the cornstarch works.

Jane, glad you got home safely and that you were able to get to a yarn store.  .

Chris thanks for the heads up on that pretty shawl pattern- now in my ravelry library!

Belle, the cracker bread looks like a wonderful treat. I love garlic and use it in everything.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tricia. The Snowdrop shawl is very pretty. I have downloaded it!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Tanya - love the purple accent on the dog sling. I had no idea what you were making other than not a dog sweater so thanks for the picture 

Thanks Chris for the shawl pattern link. So many pretty things to make, so little time, sigh. 

Belle - garlic and black pepper crackers - sounds yum. And I wouldn't have to share in my house since DH has to stay away from black pepper (mild allergy that causes intestinal upset, poor guy). 

I know I am missing commenting on something, apologies. Back to work 

Melanie


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Finished my Ashton and started blocking it. I cannot believe the mistakes that appeared that did not show before. The only hope is to frog it and start over. Those errors I thought I repaired were not done correctly.

Lesson learned, don't knit or make repairs when I am tired or not thinking clearly.

Funny these mistakes did not show before blocking.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Funny these mistakes did not show before blocking.


Ouch! Sorry for this unhappy discovery. The blocking opens things up - displays the beauty & the mistakes in like manner. Is there no way to repair? Dealing with lace, often you can only drop back so far.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Tanya, Thanks for the mini tutorial on knit to crochet and crochet to knit. I will definitely give that a try. Love the little doggie sling- see you got your purple in those snowflakes are so pretty- I'll be interested to hear how the cornstarch works.........
> 
> Glad you liked the mini-tutorial. Was afraid it was too brief.
> 
> ...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> ...Jane, glad you got home safely and that you were able to get to a yarn store. ...


Thanks on both counts.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished my Ashton and started blocking it. I cannot believe the mistakes that appeared that did not show before. The only hope is to frog it and start over. Those errors I thought I repaired were not done correctly.
> 
> Lesson learned, don't knit or make repairs when I am tired or not thinking clearly.
> 
> Funny these mistakes did not show before blocking.


So sorry for the unwelcome surprises. I can commiserate with you. On one project the holes glared at me--about 3 of them and my frustration was up in the stratosphere. People on KP encouraged me to try and correct and finally that is what I tried to do and it was not that bad once I made peace with myself. Perhaps you will be able to do this, too.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Finished my Ashton and started blocking it. I cannot believe the mistakes that appeared that did not show before. The only hope is to frog it and start over. Those errors I thought I repaired were not done correctly.
> 
> Lesson learned, don't knit or make repairs when I am tired or not thinking clearly.
> 
> Funny these mistakes did not show before blocking.


I'm so sorry!!! I did the same  I just couldn't live with so many and I knew they were there even before blocking...

Tanya those snowflakes are really nice.. I like the dog carrier too!! I just know neither of my 2 dogs would sit still for it... they would jump right out of my hands.. I would love a little docile dog.. one of these days maybe LOL

Belle that looks so good and I am starving... I could eat a whole bowl of them!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That's not a problem. I am always overcommitting myself, too.


Me too!! I love it though and I find myself working harder if I have deadlines  These darn slippers only take a day or two to make.. you'd think I'd get them done!!! LOL I will work hard on them this week and hope for the best


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Julie, 
I saw the Traveling Vine in a magazine article today. It was used in a lesson on knitting maps. There were charts like we have learned and grid free charts called hand drawn maps. Many on the symbols are the same. I think the grid free, hand drawn maps would be harder to follow the rows.

There were several cowl patterns and several lacy stitches. One was Fan and Flame. Very intriguing looking. Open lace fan and closed flame.

I wonder if I made mistakes like this before and they were lost in the variegated yarn design. I did seem to always be off on count that I thought were fixed on return rows. And I made this with extra repeats so it would be larger.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone (or whatever time of day it is where you are). Yesterday I had a marathon day in the kitchen and mid-day I gave in to a craving I've had for black pepper/garlic crackerbread and mixed up a quadruple batch. I love this crackerbread, but couldn't figure out where my craving was coming from until I was browsing KP this morning and once again found references to garlic growing --- now I know. This cracker is pungent with garlic and freshly cracked black pepper -- it leaves a full rich flavor in the mouth for a long time.
> 
> I can also appreciate the reference to fondling yarn -- I suspect it is the tactile pleasure that I get from yarn that leads to natural fibers and TOOOO much yarn. Fortunately, I have a stash which I won't get used before I'm done knitting, but since I live in a remote place without the benefit of yarn shops, I can just play with what I have.
> 
> Off now to get the crackerbread packaged before I go to town to visit my Mom. Enjoy your day and happy knitting/crocheting.


Yummy, looks delicious 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Okay--here is what I have been playing with for the past few weeks. My dog carrier sling and some ornaments which have just been starched and hopefully will be stiff enough for hanging.
> The butterfly may not be a very good photo but it was interesting to do off a video. The dog carrier is black on black as S & C no longer makes that deep, rich black. The newer black is very matte and looks almost blue next to the older black color. It was very frustrating not being able to get any more of the older black but the double black effect may be more aesthetically interesting. What do you think?


Lovely work 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> It does show the color nicely.


It certainly does - beautiful.
Wasn't one of the skeins a variegated one? Can't pick that out here.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


Gorgeous, love the colours 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


The colors are very beautiful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie,
> I saw the Traveling Vine in a magazine article today. It was used in a lesson on knitting maps. There were charts like we have learned and grid free charts called hand drawn maps. Many on the symbols are the same. I think the grid free, hand drawn maps would be harder to follow the rows.
> 
> There were several cowl patterns and several lacy stitches. One was Fan and Flame. Very intriguing looking. Open lace fan and closed flame.
> ...


Do you happen to remember the name of the magazine? I would be interested in seeing if I can locate it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


looking lovely!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


Tricia, it looks quite lovely. I love the colors!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tricia, it looks quite lovely. I love the colors!!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--great color ways. They have a refreshing feel to them. Wonderful in this gray season that some of us are now having.

If I understand you correctly, the article you describe sounds like one I read a while back for crochet patterning. It had you place the stitches as they would appear in the actual project. The author claimed it to be much easier to read but it felt visually confusing to me. Maybe after working it a bit the technique would come clearer.

Ronie--the dog sling is for a teeny passive little pooch. I would think most dogs would not sit in it very long.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> It certainly does - beautiful.
> Wasn't one of the skeins a variegated one? Can't pick that out here.


The first skein is variegated. It is most of the first 2 charts.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you happen to remember the name of the magazine? I would be interested in seeing if I can locate it.


Creative Knitting, Winter 2014. I see a lot of interesting information and stitches that could be adapted to scarves and cowls. Some stocking caps too and I think I saw some Fair Isle.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--great color ways. They have a refreshing feel to them. Wonderful in this gray season that some of us are now having.
> 
> If I understand you correctly, the article you describe sounds like one I read a while back for crochet patterning. It had you place the stitches as they would appear in the actual project. The author claimed it to be much easier to read but it felt visually confusing to me. Maybe after working it a bit the technique would come clearer.
> 
> Ronie--the dog sling is for a teeny passive little pooch. I would think most dogs would not sit in it very long.


Active as my beagle was I think she would have liked the sling; not because she could ride but because she was a heat seeker and liked to snuggle.

That is what the "chart" reminds me of. Something called Magic Crochet (I think), a charted crochet that uses symbols for stitches, very confusing for me.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


It's beautiful and I really like the colors you used!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, now, Ros & Bev, all I need is encouragement!
> I need more yarn like I need a hole in the head but it was yarns that I normally wouldn't have access to on line since I only shop certain places - determined by original cost & S&H charges - that can be pretty hefty sometimes.
> I am waiting for a moment when there are no witnesses so I can fondle it in the manner that it deserves.


Jane, I read this while at work on break and got a good chuckle. Hope you were able to spend some quality time with your new yarn. 
And I'm so glad you missed the moose. That is a rush! A buck did that to me last night too. It's really a good thing that I have good peripheral vision and saw him running towards me. (He could have been a bit tipsy as he was coming from the winery.)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is very pretty!! I love those colors... they remind me of the sea  and spring.. I got all excited and thought I had that copy of Creative Knitting. I pick up a copy when I think of it.. that one and Love of Knitting.. I have the Love of Knitting Holiday issue... 
I know about the symbols you are talking about. They have covered it in the 'Knitting Daily' Blog a few times.. it does seem pretty confusing to me too.. I like that style of Crochet chart though I can see just exactly where I am going.. it is helpful to have both written and charted so you can compare and learn.. once you learn its like most things it becomes very easy.. 
Is this what you were referring to? scroll down a little past the regular chart! http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2014/02/07/a-fresh-take-on-knitting-charts.aspx


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tonya, I would love the dog sling. It is perfect. And your ornaments too! 

Tricia, oh no, tell me you're not going to frog the whole shawl. It looks perfect from here. 

Bev, I'm glad to hear that you are on the mend. 

Belle, those crackers sound really good. And I am getting hungry thinking about them, and I just ate.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Those mistakes probably only show themselves to you...even after blocking! I'm just say in' 


triciad19 said:


> Finished my Ashton and started blocking it. I cannot believe the mistakes that appeared that did not show before. The only hope is to frog it and start over. Those errors I thought I repaired were not done correctly.
> 
> Lesson learned, don't knit or make repairs when I am tired or not thinking clearly.
> 
> Funny these mistakes did not show before blocking.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Those mistakes probably only show themselves to you...even after blocking! I'm just say in'


I didn't see any either!! I think it looks very nice.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


What a light and cheerful shawl...It's gorgeous! Bravo! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


Oh Tricia, don't frog this. It is very pretty from here - I would certainly be glad to cuddle up in it! And yes, the colors are wonderful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Chris, I'm pretty glad about it also. When I think what could have happened, I am just so thankful that nothing did-no breaks or strains. Just some minor soreness.

Ronie, I have seen those charts before. I think I could learn, but now it just seems confusing.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

sisu said:


> Oh Tricia, don't frog this. It is very pretty from here - I would certainly be glad to cuddle up in it! And yes, the colors are wonderful.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

For those who requested the recipe for the Black Pepper/Garlic Crackerbread, my version follows. The original recipe can be found in Mark Miller's Book Flavored Breads. Mark Miller is the owner of The Coyote Cafe in Sante Fe, NM and has a number of excellent cookbooks published. The recipe that follows has been altered to fit my needs.

Ingredients: 1 1/2 cup milk, scalded and cooled to lukewarm
1 1/2 tsp (1 package) dry active yeast
2 cups Bread Flour (~288 gr)
1/2 cup semolina (~95 gr)
2 tsp salt
1 Tablespoon freshly ground black pepper (~6 gr)
12 gloves garlic (~41 gr)
egg white, beaten
sesame seeds

1. Soften yeast in lukewarm milk. Mince garlic finely (I use a food processor). Add milk to dry ingredients and garlic. Mix 
thoroughly and knead about 6 minutes (adjust flour or liquid as necessary -- dough will be firm but not too hard to work).

2. Place in oiled bowl and let rise about an hour. Preheat oven to 350-degrees (sorry, don't know right off the top of my head what the C equivalence is).

3. Cut off bits of the dough (about 24 gr size or about a ping pong ball size) and run through a pasta machine to flatten the ball into a roughly oval shape of about 1/16 of an inch. If you want to make a larger sheet, the dough can be rolled in whatever size pieces you wish. You might want to roll in one piece and then cut into strips or break into long pieces after baking. But remember it is a stiff dough so using a pasta machine makes it much easier than rolling by hand. 

4. Place the formed dough on a baking sheet which is either oiled, or lined with paper. Let rise again for about 20 minutes.

5. Brush top of formed dough with beaten egg white and sprinkle with sesame seed. Use some Kosher salt if you prefer or don't sprinkle with anything.

6. Bake in oven about 22 minutes. On your first tray, just do a sample and experiment with baking time -- it will vary with size and shape of dough. I like my crackers crisp which means there may be a little dark browning around edges. They may puff here and there. If you don't want any puff, prick with a fork before brushing with the egg. 

7. After baking, let cool thoroughly and then store in air tight container. 

Makes a firm, substantial cracker that can be eaten as is, dipped, or just as a base for a topping. The flavor of the cracker lingers in the mouth for a long time so you don't have to eat a lot to get full flavor enjoyment.

Have fun!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> For those who requested the recipe for the Black Pepper/Garlic Crackerbread, my version follows....


Oooh - thank you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you, Belle. Sounds so yummy!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I appreciate the recipe...but, if your oven runs a bit hot 300 degrees Fahrenheit is recommended.

Here are the equivalents for temperatures:
300 F = 148.89 C
350 F = 176.67 C

http://www.metric-conversions.org/temperature/fahrenheit-to-celsius.htm


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Those mistakes probably only show themselves to you...even after blocking! I'm just say in'


I have to agree with Mary on that. Anyone else looking at it that doesn't know the pattern would never know. It is beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you for the cracker recipe! I am going to try to make a gluten-free version of it.  They look soooo good!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

MissMelba - What about White or Cayenne pepper? No pepper at all is something I cannot see doing! The only thing about Black pepper my tummy cannot take is the pre-ground. It has to be freshly ground or crushed or I have heartburn.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Actually, the original recipe called for a 375-degree oven. I didn't like the results so changed it to suit my preferences. Since I run a bakery, I'm pretty careful with oven settings and use a thermometer ALWAYS. But remember, elevation has a lot to do with baking results and since I'm at nearly 5000 ft elevation, variations from sea level may occur. As for gluten-free. If you want to try it you'll probably end up needing to adjust the recipe substantially because yeast and gluten free flours have a very different results. Suggest you consider finding a gluten free recipe for a cracker and then substituting the garlic and pepper into that recipe. I start with whole black peppers and prefer to grind using a hand mill. I also like the strong kick of a more coarsely ground pepper. 

Kitchen work is so very much like knitting. We all start somewhere with basic methodologies and then tailor our products to our tastes. I'd never really thought about it that way before, but now that I do, I realize that I get the same kind of satisfaction from both. I'd love to hear the results of your experiments. Have a good time.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> As for gluten-free. If you want to try it you'll probably end up needing to adjust the recipe substantially because yeast and gluten free flours have a very different results. Suggest you consider finding a gluten free recipe for a cracker and then substituting the garlic and pepper into that recipe. I start with whole black peppers and prefer to grind using a hand mill. I also like the strong kick of a more coarsely ground pepper.
> 
> Kitchen work is so very much like knitting. We all start somewhere with basic methodologies and then tailor our products to our tastes. I'd never really thought about it that way before, but now that I do, I realize that I get the same kind of satisfaction from both. I'd love to hear the results of your experiments. Have a good time.


Good idea! I will do some searching around to see what I come up with. Thank you! (I don't do any where near as much baking as I used to before the whole gluten intolerance discovery.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him &#128512;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Thank you Belle for the yummy recipe &#128512;


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Belle1 - I looked up your location compared to mine...I'm closer to Sea Level than you are. But it also depends on the oven. I am glad that our apartment is above the flood stage.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him 😀


He looks a real darling! We can be so critical of our own work- it looks lovely and warm!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

RosD -- Jackson is a handsome Dude and his jacket is pretty fine also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him 😀


Gorgeous times two!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks a real darling! We can be so critical of our own work- it looks lovely and warm!


Thank you Julie, the little darling has been sick for a few days but he's better now and my daughter Carmen and Jackson will be here soon to stay for a few days. Rachel is flying over from Sydney tomorrow and my daughter Jane and granddaughter Keira-Lee will be up on Friday. Yay for us!!! Full house and I'm loving it. Hope Rachel loves her gift and if not I have plenty of takers 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...Rachel is flying over from Sydney tomorrow...


We are all waiting for the pics of her expression when she sees it. Make sure that your camera is ready!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> RosD -- Jackson is a handsome Dude and his jacket is pretty fine also.


Thank you Belle. My daughter Carmen sent me a video of Jackson laughing, so my hubby has put his laughter as a ring tone on my phone. So every time I get a message from her I hear Jackson laughing. I love it. When Keira-Lee was about 2 years old she left a really cute message and that is the ring tone for her when I receive messages from her. Too cute 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> We are all waiting for the pics of her expression when she sees it. Make sure that your camera is ready!


Thank you Jane, I definitely will 💞 shall I post them? Heeheeheee 😀

Of course I will 🎈🎉🎈


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Tricia that is very pretty!! I love those colors... they remind me of the sea  and spring.. I got all excited and thought I had that copy of Creative Knitting. I pick up a copy when I think of it.. that one and Love of Knitting.. I have the Love of Knitting Holiday issue...
> I know about the symbols you are talking about. They have covered it in the 'Knitting Daily' Blog a few times.. it does seem pretty confusing to me too.. I like that style of Crochet chart though I can see just exactly where I am going.. it is helpful to have both written and charted so you can compare and learn.. once you learn its like most things it becomes very easy..
> Is this what you were referring to? scroll down a little past the regular chart! http://www.knittingdaily.com/blogs/daily/archive/2014/02/07/a-fresh-take-on-knitting-charts.aspx


yes that is the type of chart or map as it was called in the article. It isn't even in straight lines so you can follow a row.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Gorgeous times two!


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thank you for all the kind comments. I had a friend once who said if you couldn't see it racing by on a galloping horse it didn't matter. I can see several mistakes that before blocking I thought had been repaired correctly. Yo missing or in the wrong place and I know there are some k2tog when I couldn't find why the stitch count was wrong.

Maybe I can get a better picture tomorrow, closer, not that I want you to see those mistakes. :lol:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Thank you for all the kind comments. I had a friend once who said if you couldn't see it racing by on a galloping horse it didn't matter. I can see several mistakes that before blocking I thought had been repaired correctly. Yo missing or in the wrong place and I know there are some k2tog when I couldn't find why the stitch count was wrong.
> 
> Maybe I can get a better picture tomorrow, closer, not that I want you to see those mistakes. :lol:


I hope you are not going to frog it. It's beautiful 💞 my mum used to something similar. She would say " a blind man and a galloping horse would be happy to see it" seriously though please don't frog!!! 😀


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Belle. My daughter Carmen sent me a video of Jackson laughing, so my hubby has put his laughter as a ring tone on my phone. So every time I get a message from her I hear Jackson laughing. I love it. When Keira-Lee was about 2 years old she left a really cute message and that is the ring tone for her when I receive messages from her. Too cute 💞


What a clever DH you have- probably could do similar with my phone, but I would not know where to start!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> What a clever DH you have- probably could do similar with my phone, but I would not know where to start!


Thank you Julie, I would not know how to do it either, but I'm happy that my hubby knows. It's great listening to them both on my phone 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So much going on to catch up on since just last evening. Here are some of my comments.

Tricia--if it makes you feel better photo your 'mistakes' and show us for other feedback.

You also say you have a beagle. I had one once and also a mixed breed that was mainly beagle except for the dalmatian coloring. I can't remember them ever being calm except when sleeping. Haven't thought about them in so many years. One was stolen and the other I had to give away. Can't believe how sad this memory makes me feel now even tho is it almost 50 yrs. Can't believe it is 50 years!

Ronie--Yes Stitch maps. It may have been the Knitting Daily article that I read. I agree with Bev, that if some clear headed time was put into it, I could probably learn the technique but that time is not now.

KX--Black Pepper was always listed as a stomach irritant in books I read years ago and I stopped using it, and still do not. Cayenne, OTH, is healing on the stomach. So I grow hot peppers these years and love to use them in cooking. I would even very lightly sprinkle it on the crackers

Belle--thank you for sharing your cracker recipe. It looks like it could be a fun one to try. I have been meaning to try to make my own crackers. Do you think rye flour would work? I much prefer darker whole grains.

I like your comparison of knitting and cooking. It seems that if we like certain kinds of tasks or skills, we like them in all kinds of venues. Also, we bring our skills from one venue to whatever else we do which makes it easier for us to learn. When I taught construction to women who had no work experience I would try to find analogies between their ordinary daily tasks and what they were trying to learn. Talk about challenges but it was lots of fun for me as I like teaching and sharing skills. For example, I often used sewing with its pattern making, measuring, laying out, cutting and assembly tasks to make the 'strange' tasks of working with wood more comfortable and understandable to these young women.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*tricia, * Your ashton looks very pretty. The colours are lovely.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> He looks a real darling! We can be so critical of our own work- it looks lovely and warm!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Tanya, you are a great teacher.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*RosD* Love the jacket and Jackson is very happy with it. He is such a cutie :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

frustrating this morning as i checked the drying of the ornaments. over 24 hours and still wet and not feeling very stiff. turbed the unpinned pieces as they were also the more dense one. not sure what to do about making any more of them. wish I could quickly figure out a way to do these on a metal or wood ring which would mean no starching needed. any ideas????


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-rows-fantasy

began looking for an answer to my own question on Ravelry and found this eye catcher. not lace, but it is a Wow moment I think.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Belle* thank you for the recipe. I will have a go.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Tanya* Double wow!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Tanya* Double wow!!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *RosD* Love the jacket and Jackson is very happy with it. He is such a cutie :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern, he definitely is a cutie 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Tanya, that is an eye catcher. It gives the illusion of 3 dimension also. Very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Thank you for the recipe Belle! You are so right about elevation... I am at 0 and when we first moved here I burned everything!!! and my slow cooked foods didn't want to get done.. I really had to adjust the way I cooked.. I think my slow cooking had a lot to do with the oven actually... I now have 3 slow cookers and a little electric sauce pot... and a better oven!! LOL

Jackson is so cute... I had ornaments with all 3 grandchildrens messages and their picture but sadly the batteries ran out over the years and their voices are lost!  There is something to be said about the old reel to reel recorders.. 

Tanya I love that!! I would have to ask myself.. would I wear it?? if my answer is yes I would make it!! it is way to early in the morning to even think about it now... 

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

kaixixang said:


> MissMelba - What about White or Cayenne pepper? No pepper at all is something I cannot see doing! The only thing about Black pepper my tummy cannot take is the pre-ground. It has to be freshly ground or crushed or I have heartburn.


I have switched to white pepper when I cook but I do miss the taste of black pepper as they are not the same. Although the white comes in a finer grind so it mixes quite well. I only use the cayenne when I make my Cajun pasta and somehow have ended up with three jars of it, lol. On the kitchen front, last night I made Thai red curry over rice noodles. Saute whatever meat or seafood you prefer with garlic (or skip for vegan), add veggies (I used asparagus, mushrooms, bell peppers, onion, use whatever you like), then add a can of coconut milk, a bit of brown sugar, red curry paste, chili powder, white pepper, simmer for 10 minutes or so (not an exact time). I add pineapple chunks just before serving. Pour over rice or noodles. You can add a spoonful or two of fish sauce when simmering for additional flavor.

Ashton update: finished chart #3!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him 😀


That jacket is way cute and Jackson is even cuter!!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--sounds delicious and I have enough in the house to make this dish--fish sauce, rice noodles, all the spices and many veggies. May need to get some fresh coconut milk and pineapple if I can find it organic. Probably some dried but the texture will not be right. . Just looked at my fermenting hot sauce and realized that it is almost 6 weeks so it should be ready by the end of this week. Can't wait to taste it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tanya, that is definitely a "WOW" shawl!

Melanie, your recipe sounds yummy!

Have a great day, everyone!!!

About that galloping horse and blind man.... :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him 😀


Both Jackson and the jacket look great! He is a real cutie!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> I have switched to white pepper when I cook but I do miss the taste of black pepper as they are not the same. Although the white comes in a finer grind so it mixes quite well. I only use the cayenne when I make my Cajun pasta and somehow have ended up with three jars of it, lol. On the kitchen front, last night I made Thai red curry over rice noodles. Saute whatever meat or seafood you prefer with garlic (or skip for vegan), add veggies (I used asparagus, mushrooms, bell peppers, onion, use whatever you like), then add a can of coconut milk, a bit of brown sugar, red curry paste, chili powder, white pepper, simmer for 10 minutes or so (not an exact time). I add pineapple chunks just before serving. Pour over rice or noodles. You can add a spoonful or two of fish sauce when simmering for additional flavor.
> 
> Ashton update: finished chart #3!!


Yummy, what time is dinner please? 😀🍴☕


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/short-rows-fantasy
> 
> began looking for an answer to my own question on Ravelry and found this eye catcher. not lace, but it is a Wow moment I think.


Definitely a wow moment!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> That jacket is way cute and Jackson is even cuter!!!


Thank you Toni, I've had lots of cuddles from the little darling tonight💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Jackson is so cute... I had ornaments with all 3 grandchildrens messages and their picture but sadly the batteries ran out over the years and their voices are lost!  There is something to be said about the old reel to reel recorders.. :


Thank you Ronie, I'm so sorry you lost those messages. We lost a heap of stuff when a hard drive died, so now everything that is precious is backed on multiple things and we send things like Keira's message and Jackson's laughter to my daughters so they can back it up as well. Hopefully they won't get lost. I also lost 8 years of my knitting records about what I made and who I gave it to. I'm so happy I didn't have any knitting patterns on there to lose 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so upset!!!! I went looking for NaturesChampion thinking she missed the link to this weeks post!!! I missed the last 8 pages of the last weeks posts... I wish KP would get their act together... your all quite welcome I just broke off of Janes Ashton thread for ease of keeping everything straight.. one of these times I will do a real Lace Part thread...LOL now I need to rush off to work... I just wanted you all to know that I am not evasive just uninformed...LOL I'll go back and read those posts.. I did see a lovely round shawl but didn't take the time to read..  Have a great day all.. Ronie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Kitchen work is so very much like knitting. We all start somewhere with basic methodologies and then tailor our products to our tastes...


That is a great analogy, Belle.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... found this eye catcher...


Striking, for sure.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...wish I could quickly figure out a way to do these on a metal or wood ring which would mean no starching needed. any ideas????


Well, it isn't exactly what you are doing here but I had a thing that I did to recycle Christmas cards. My sister even made me a box with used cards with a set of coasters in it. I made up sets of coasters for family & friends & smaller ones for tree ornaments. You can also do it with kids' school pictures each year & have a record of their Christmases sitting there in the boughs.

It doesn't have to be for Christmas either - since everyone isn't into that. You can use greeting cards from Easter, birthdays, whatever, & make general use coasters.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...Ashton update: finished chart #3!!


You go, girl!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it isn't exactly what you are doing here but I had a thing that I did to recycle Christmas cards. My sister even made me a box with used cards with a set of coasters in it. I made up sets of coasters for family & friends & smaller ones for tree ornaments. You can also do it with kids' school pictures each year & have a record of their Christmases sitting there in the boughs.
> 
> It doesn't have to be for Christmas either - since everyone isn't into that. You can use greeting cards from Easter, birthdays, whatever, & make general use coasters.


What great ideas!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your ideas, Jane!! They are looking good.

Ronie, sorry you missed some pages. It is difficult when you are not getting notices. Did Natureschampion miss the link to this weeks letter?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congrats, Melanie!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, I love your ideas! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> frustrating this morning as i checked the drying of the ornaments. over 24 hours and still wet and not feeling very stiff. turbed the unpinned pieces as they were also the more dense one. not sure what to do about making any more of them. wish I could quickly figure out a way to do these on a metal or wood ring which would mean no starching needed. any ideas????


Tamarque,
If you can find the right size rings sc around ring number of times needed (for prayer catchers with 8 petals I use 10 sc between each point) sc around ring and through petal point. After working all the way around, ch 50 for a hanging loop, sl st to join to ring. Weave in ends.

For better instructions http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287417-1.htm

I also use narrow bangle bracelets in place of 3" rings. Cheaper and lighter.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Well, it isn't exactly what you are doing here but I had a thing that I did to recycle Christmas cards.


Great ideas!! A friend of mine has me saving cards every year. She crochets around them and uses them for package tags. I've always wondered what you do with the coasters to prevent them from absorbing moisture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...I've always wondered what you do with the coasters to prevent them from absorbing moisture.


I sandwich the pictures between clear plastic.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I tried for a better picture today. Windy and used the van hood but hope you can see the variegated yarn at the start. It makes me think of cool, calm water. Maybe it can be titled Lagoon Ashton. :lol: ;-)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Maybe it can be titled Lagoon Ashton. :lol: ;-)


So pretty - great name


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> I tried for a better picture today. Windy and used the van hood but hope you can see the variegated yarn at the start. It makes me think of cool, calm water. Maybe it can be titled Lagoon Ashton. :lol: ;-)


I think it looks great! Those colors are so refreshing.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Tricia, I think it's lovely and that's a wonderful name for it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Love your name, Tricia. Perfect for the colors. So glad you are comfortable not frogging it. It looks gorgeous!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia-- enlarged the photo and gave a good look and can find nothing that stands out like a sore thumb. It really is a keeper and, again, just beautiful colors.

Thanks for the bangle bracelet idea. I went looking for rings and found nothing.

Jane--Your white snowflake is so similar to what I am doing. What yarn/thread did you use and how did you stiffen it? Just bought some fresh white glue and did a spray on a new snowflake with Stiffen (I think that is the one). It is drying now --after 4 hours it is clear the 1 hour dry time is not real. The cornstarch seems to be working some on the thinner density snowflakes. The others are still very wet.

You have some very creative items there. 

Melanie/KX--I own an apology for confusing who it was that gave the Thai recipe.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone!! I PM'd NaturesChampion but have not gotten word back yet.. Maybe she is busy with Granny 

Ros your shawl/blanket () is very pretty.. after my mom passed I finished a quilt her aunt started.. I felt 3 generations of women standing over my shoulder talking to me while I was working on it  it was very theraputic for me.. I had never met that Aunt of moms but if she was anything like mom and my grandmother it was probably a very spirited gathering  It has been 18 years now and I still get misty eyed and a lump in my throat thinking of her.. we were very close.. I feel fortunate for that.. 

I finished reading all the posts and must say we have all gotten a tad clumsy and no were not old but just a little off balanced lately...LOL gosh I took the dogs out for the afternoon business and had to grab the rail I felt like I was going to tip over...LOL I didn't and all is well... 

I have had to stop over to this little shop every day after work this week.. my friend owns the shop next door so that made me even later.. I just want to come home tomorrow and not stop anywhere LOL... its is a busy time of year.. and its cold and damp... I want Summer back...  I don't know why it is that in the Summer time we feel like we have all the time in the world.. then the leaves drop and the sun hides and I feel like I am running out of time!! Oh well ... its all good.. I have a few projects going but nothing like in past years..


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... What yarn/thread did you use and how did you stiffen it? ...


Whatever weight regular crochet cotton is - that you'd use for doilies.
I think that I used a starch powder - used to come in a box & you'd mix it with water. I had it years ago. Once when I went to go use it, it had gotten damp & the whole works was a solid block.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh Jane I love those coasters and your box... I have a coaster that looks a lot like yours .. it was a ornament my boy made in Kindergarten  I love it.. and I keep it out all year long


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Love your name, Tricia. Perfect for the colors. So glad you are comfortable not frogging it. It looks gorgeous!


Thanks. I notice the beads do not show. They were hard to attach too, think they needed to be a little larger.

just in case you think I am being lazy, I have another one ready to cast off. Be watching here for Sunny Ashton.  :lol:

Tanya (old habits die hard Tamarque) When you make socks do they seem much larger than the ones in the store? I am working on one in my spare time and it looks soooo big. It is good practice.

has anyone made the slippers called toe hugger (I think) they are made in a T shape and the 2 sides of the top of the T folded down to the bottom of the T. I saw a pattern for children in Creative Knitting and for women in a crochet magazine. Seems like I have also seen them called Japanese slippers, maybe on Ravelry, but could be wrong.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia-- enlarged the photo and gave a good look and can find nothing that stands out like a sore thumb. It really is a keeper and, again, just beautiful colors.
> 
> Thanks for the bangle bracelet idea. I went looking for rings and found nothing.


I ffoundmetal rings at Hobby Lobby, 6 for 2.69 if memory is working. The bangle bracelets are 18 for 4.88 at Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is local Hobby Lobby is 80 mi. round trip with no guarantee they are available. Just watch that all are narrow. Some bunches have some wider rings mixed in.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Oooo, Tricia. I would never call you lazy.  Looking forward to Sunny.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie


> I finished reading all the posts and must say we have all gotten a tad clumsy and no were not old but just a little off balanced lately...LOL gosh I took the dogs out for the afternoon business and had to grab the rail I felt like I was going to tip over...LOL I didn't and all is well...


I didn't do so well. Was unloading the van and stepped in a shallow hole Freckles dug close to the back wheel and I did fall. Fortunately all the heavy stuff was unloaded (like dog food, groceries). Freckles is my 15 yr old, nearly blind, fur kid.

oh, Tanya, I had a beagle. Think coyotes got her a year ago. She was trailing a rabbit and when trailing beagles will not come when called. She never came in that night, hated to go out after dark so I knew something happened to keep her away from home. I searched for weeks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sorry, Tricia. It's hard when we lose them.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lagoon and Sunny - those are very nice names for your Ashtons.  If the dickens are stretched out of them, then will the beads show better?

I am so sorry about your beagle, Tricia. The coyote population has really grown in the last few years.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

If you haven't seen this post, don't miss it:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300293-1.html


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Tricia, I hope you have some ice packs. 

That is a beautiful doily, brain56! Thanks for sharing!!!

I received a pm from Natureschampion. She didn't fall off the face of the earth like it seems she did. She is just really busy right now.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...I knew something happened to keep her away from home. I searched for weeks.


So sad.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> oh, Tanya, I had a beagle. Think coyotes got her a year ago. She was trailing a rabbit and when trailing beagles will not come when called. She never came in that night, hated to go out after dark so I knew something happened to keep her away from home. I searched for weeks.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

brain56 said:


> If you haven't seen this post, don't miss it:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300293-1.html


WOW thank you for sharing this!! his work is amazing.. I always love to see what he had just finished  and this is so different from his other work and still so beautiful and stunning  Thanks again Brian


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Whatever weight regular crochet cotton is - that you'd use for doilies.
> I think that I used a starch powder - used to come in a box & you'd mix it with water. I had it years ago. Once when I went to go use it, it had gotten damp & the whole works was a solid block.


Sounds like the cornstarch I used. Some of my flakes were of crochet cotton, others were an acrylic yarn (Vanna's metallic). I tried one this evening in a mercerized cotton which is much nicer to use. Your snowflake looks like it was starched so nicely, holding its shape as it hangs. Do you recall if you soaked the snowflake or just dipped it and squeezed the liquid into/out of the item? Am wondering if length of time in the starch solution matters.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia a dachshund will do that too.. it is why we keep them on a leash.. my BIL and SIL's doxies run all over the property.. they have 5 Acres in Central Oregon.. they have lost a few dogs to the coyotes too  We lost our first dog together to a rancher who thought she looked like a coyote.. I was so devastated over that one!! 
I certainly hope you feel better soon... can you soak in a hot tub?? I don't have a tub and I really wanted hubby to get me a room where I could take a nice hot bath.. but then I'm not spoiled and I didn't get my motel room LOL!!! 
Thank you Toni!! I was hoping she didn't miss the link!  I think she said something about sometimes her work keeps her very busy!! I think everyone else has followed Julie  YAY!!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

brain56 said:


> If you haven't seen this post, don't miss it:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-300293-1.html


It is stunning!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I am trying to think of some smart a$$ comment to the fact that it has been 50 years since you had those beagles. But then I figure that wouldn't do much to brighten the mood. It is amazing how the time sure does fly by though. Those are lovely snowflakes. Hope you get the right recipe for stiffening them. I had bought white crochet cotton for snowflakes last year, but never did get a chance to make them. 

Tricia, I am so sorry for the loss of your beagle too. I can really understand how you would keep looking for weeks. I did the same thing with 2 of the cats I had, called out their names for weeks to no avail. They say there are coyote around here too, but I don't believe I've ever heard them. I am looking forward to seeing your 'Sunny' project.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like the cornstarch I used....


This was starch intended for clothing. I don't think that it is readily available anymore. Mom used to use it on men's shirt cuffs & collars.


> ...Do you recall if you soaked the snowflake or just dipped it and squeezed the liquid into/out of the item?


Oooh - I did these many years ago - 25 maybe. I think that I immersed them in the liquid & squeezed it between my fingers to work it in, then I ran it through my fingers to remove the excess. Then I pinned them out on a towelled surface that was covered in waxed paper.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, we have lost two cats to coyotes. One time they were chasing our cats and they came to within 15' of the house. We have a dome home, the roof comes down low. We heard the yips and then the cats on the roof of the house. Because of it's shape they can go all the way up to the chimney. We yelled at the coyotes at the window and called for the cats at the door. Both cats were inside within 20 seconds. I feel like both cats we have now are coyote savy and careful.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for the link, Brain56. GOrgeous!

FOr those who are interested in the Magic Vest mini KAL at the end of the month, Fiesta is having a 50% off sale on their patterns. The Magic vest is on page 7.

http://fiestayarns.com/store/items/?category_id=6

You add the discount code 50PATTERN when purchasing, click on update and get your discount.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

thanks Bev.. I have my copy from when it came out  I can't believe its 50% off!!! what a great deal


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I am winding a skein of yarn to make a pair of fingerless mitts and I felt the urge to share with you all what I use as a yarn swift to go with the overpriced ball wonder I got. PS- DD shawl is finally finished. Hopefully will have pics on the weekend.
ETA - this is a square tissue box, duck taped for stability with 4 plastic hangers that are tied together with elastic. The hook end is in the box.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

All I need now is a lazy susan to attach the box to and maybe a stronger cardboard box.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone!! I PM'd NaturesChampion but have not gotten word back yet.. Maybe she is busy with Granny
> 
> Ros your shawl/blanket () is very pretty.. after my mom passed I finished a quilt her aunt started.. I felt 3 generations of women standing over my shoulder talking to me while I was working on it  it was very theraputic for me.. I had never met that Aunt of moms but if she was anything like mom and my grandmother it was probably a very spirited gathering  It has been 18 years now and I still get misty eyed and a lump in my throat thinking of her.. we were very close.. I feel fortunate for that..
> 
> ...


Posted NC the other day. She is on overload with granny and holiday crochet work. Was sorry she could not be more active right now with us but wants to get back.

Ronie--know how you feel about the seasonal change. It feels to me the longer days make us feel we have more time and everything moves slower in hotter weather. Fall has such rapid changes and so much happening with holidays of all sorts and losing the daylight which makes us feel rushed to get it all done with it is light out.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> I am winding a skein of yarn to make a pair of fingerless mitts and I felt the urge to share with you all what I use as a yarn swift to go with the overpriced ball wonder I got. PS- DD shawl is finally finished. Hopefully will have pics on the weekend.
> ETA - this is a square tissue box, duck taped for stability with 4 plastic hangers that are tied together with elastic. The hook end is in the box.


Rather ingenious Chris  I just use my legs as a swift - sit on the floor with my knees bent and put the hank around them - not elegant but gets the job done.

No knitting today but I did get a little work done on the dress I started oh so long ago.

Have a great night / day everyone


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> ..............
> 
> Tanya (old habits die hard Tamarque) When you make socks do they seem much larger than the ones in the store? I am working on one in my spare time and it looks soooo big. It is good practice.
> 
> has anyone made the slippers called toe hugger (I think) they are made in a T shape and the 2 sides of the top of the T folded down to the bottom of the T. I saw a pattern for children in Creative Knitting and for women in a crochet magazine. Seems like I have also seen them called Japanese slippers, maybe on Ravelry, but could be wrong.


Tricia--my socks are always smaller than the store socks. I size them about 1/2 to 1" narrower than the circumference of my foot. If using merino wool/nylon type sock yarn it will always stretch. Are you working toe up or cuff down? With toe up construction you can try them on as you work and adjust the fit as needed. I am so inconsistent that each of my socks fits a bit differently but they all seem to work except one pair which was knit with Patons stretch yarn. That was a total misunderstanding about how stretchy that yarn actually is. Also, lacey patterns have a lot more stretch to them than solid knitted fabric so they can be made even smaller. And lastly, the size needle you use will affect the density of the fabric. My most comfortable socks were done with a #1 needle and the sock yarn felt a bit heavier than in other pairs. That was a really nice pattern called Pauli's Socks. The construction seemed to pull the sock inward on the arch so it is very well fitted.

The T slippers sound similar to a pair of square toed ones that I did. They are called Non-felted slippers and are a free pattern, or at least they were. I cannot make slippers as I walk out the bottoms in about 1 month so it is frustrating. I have seen felt being used, but that would not last on my floors either. Maybe a layer of iron would work (lol). Actually, a good rubber sole would be the best.

And don't worry about the name. I answer to T also.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I ffoundmetal rings at Hobby Lobby, 6 for 2.69 if memory is working. The bangle bracelets are 18 for 4.88 at Wal-Mart. Wal-Mart is local Hobby Lobby is 80 mi. round trip with no guarantee they are available. Just watch that all are narrow. Some bunches have some wider rings mixed in.


Thanks. Have some old bangle bracelets that I was going to give to my gd to play with, but I can use a few for me. Will check on some of the local department stores for fresh ones. I think that is the best idea--to use these bracelets. The only other idea I came up with was to try and wind thin gauge wire around a jar to make my own rings but they would not have the stiffness of these mftr'd bracelets.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...what I use as a yarn swift ...


Necessity is the mother of invention! 
I use my feet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a swift that I bought from a husband of a KP'r who was selling them or $20. It works okay, but there are times that I just don't want to bother setting it up and my knees are always in ready mode.

Chris--your swift is very inventive. When I was a kid my mother used my arms many a time. I grew up thinking that was how it was done.

And thanks for the cheer up thoughts. It breaks my heart to think of the violent loss of our other specied companions. Years ago a neighbor had his dog shot by hunters who were not successful in getting a deer. The dog was found on the side of the road so it was very visible. We have City folk that come Upstate for hunting season and they have little regard to us 'Locals." They look at us like we are not real or just quaint cupie dolls for stories to tell back home. It has been a problem. There is a real NYC vs Upstate divide that has never been conquered despite the fact that my region is heavily peopled by refugees from The City.

Oh, almost forgot to tell you. I gave the Doggy sling to the customer today. She loved it. Still anxious to see that it works with the dog actually in it. Told her I would add a strap if need be over the top to contain the sides. She promised to promote me when she was shopping for doggy things in these large pet stores. That was nice. Asked her to take a picture with the dog in it and email it to me. Hope she does.

And got some stressful news today. Passed the firehouse and saw a sign for a craft fair scheduled for the same time as the farmer's market this Saturday. Called the phone number listed to see how big an event it was. I am trying to be optimistic but this does not bode well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am winding a skein of yarn to make a pair of fingerless mitts and I felt the urge to share with you all what I use as a yarn swift to go with the overpriced ball wonder I got. PS- DD shawl is finally finished. Hopefully will have pics on the weekend.
> ETA - this is a square tissue box, duck taped for stability with 4 plastic hangers that are tied together with elastic. The hook end is in the box.


This is great!!! I saw something you can make out of PVC Pipe to wind the hanks!! both of these ideas are great!
Did you think of this on your own ?? I have not seen anything like this.. but I have 4 hangers and some yarn to be wound up  I'm going to give this a try.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Posted NC the other day. She is on overload with granny and holiday crochet work. Was sorry she could not be more active right now with us but wants to get back.
> 
> Ronie--know how you feel about the seasonal change. It feels to me the longer days make us feel we have more time and everything moves slower in hotter weather. Fall has such rapid changes and so much happening with holidays of all sorts and losing the daylight which makes us feel rushed to get it all done with it is light out.


I bet it is the shorter hours that makes me feel this way.. during the summer months I would be outside right now.. and in current time its been dark for hours  Its nice to see it in perspective! 
I wouldn't worry about the other bazaar going on.. it might help, I would like to go and make a day of it instead of always being on the go day after day or every weekend!! and maybe they will go to yours first


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, I hope that the craft sale you found will bring more people out to the Farmer's Market also. So glad your customer loved the doggie sling.

Chris, great swift. Looks like it would work well.

I have finished my Elizabeth. Gonna block it tomorrow and get pictures later.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, I am trying to think of some smart a$$ comment to the fact that it has been 50 years since you had those beagles. But then I figure that wouldn't do much to brighten the mood. It is amazing how the time sure does fly by though. Those are lovely snowflakes. Hope you get the right recipe for stiffening them. I had bought white crochet cotton for snowflakes last year, but never did get a chance to make them.
> 
> Tricia, I am so sorry for the loss of your beagle too. I can really understand how you would keep looking for weeks. I did the same thing with 2 of the cats I had, called out their names for weeks to no avail. They say there are coyote around here too, but I don't believe I've ever heard them. I am looking forward to seeing your 'Sunny' project.


I know they are here. I see them once in a while and hear them almost every night. Last year I lost 3 baby calves to them. The mothers would bed them down then go off to graze. All first time mothers.

Ronie, no tub here. Sometimes I wish I had one but cannot get in and out of them any more.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Thanks. Have some old bangle bracelets that I was going to give to my gd to play with, but I can use a few for me. Will check on some of the local department stores for fresh ones. I think that is the best idea--to use these bracelets. The only other idea I came up with was to try and wind thin gauge wire around a jar to make my own rings but they would not have the stiffness of these mftr'd bracelets.


Tanya, Plus unless you solder you have a rough spot at the join. I thought about making the rings too. There is heavier wire in the jewelry findings I think would work if I could solve the join problem. Rings in hardware are way too heavy.

Someone thought the $1 stores might have bangles. I haven't looked there, yet.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I am winding a skein of yarn to make a pair of fingerless mitts and I felt the urge to share with you all what I use as a yarn swift to go with the overpriced ball wonder I got. PS- DD shawl is finally finished. Hopefully will have pics on the weekend.
> ETA - this is a square tissue box, duck taped for stability with 4 plastic hangers that are tied together with elastic. The hook end is in the box.


Necessity (?) is the mother of all invention!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Thank you for the link, Brain56. GOrgeous!
> 
> FOr those who are interested in the Magic Vest mini KAL at the end of the month, Fiesta is having a 50% off sale on their patterns. The Magic vest is on page 7.
> 
> ...


I had better pass on this one and get some Christmas stuff made. Here I am at the last minute and every year I plan to start early and every year I don't make up my mind what to make.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--my socks are always smaller than the store socks. I size them about 1/2 to 1" narrower than the circumference of my foot. If using merino wool/nylon type sock yarn it will always stretch. Are you working toe up or cuff down? With toe up construction you can try them on as you work and adjust the fit as needed. I am so inconsistent that each of my socks fits a bit differently but they all seem to work except one pair which was knit with Patons stretch yarn. That was a total misunderstanding about how stretchy that yarn actually is. Also, lacey patterns have a lot more stretch to them than solid knitted fabric so they can be made even smaller. And lastly, the size needle you use will affect the density of the fabric. My most comfortable socks were done with a #1 needle and the sock yarn felt a bit heavier than in other pairs. That was a really nice pattern called Pauli's Socks. The construction seemed to pull the sock inward on the arch so it is very well fitted.
> 
> The T slippers sound similar to a pair of square toed ones that I did. They are called Non-felted slippers and are a free pattern, or at least they were. I cannot make slippers as I walk out the bottoms in about 1 month so it is frustrating. I have seen felt being used, but that would not last on my floors either. Maybe a layer of iron would work (lol). Actually, a good rubber sole would be the best.
> 
> And don't worry about the name. I answer to T also.


Tanya, we will have to be careful. I also answer to Ted. These socks are top down and made with #3 weight yarn from a book "Socks to Go." There are several different styles in such a small book. This is my first attempt. I have a couple of books and there are different techniques: top down, toe up, two at a time, using 2 circular needles, magic loop and more.
A friend makes slippers using double strands of yarn and adds a second sole. I saw a pattern somewhere where you made the slippers in 2 halves with a sole on each half then sew them together. Used to be able to purchase slipper soles of leather but there are a lot of things not available anymore.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> And got some stressful news today. Passed the firehouse and saw a sign for a craft fair scheduled for the same time as the farmer's market this Saturday. Called the phone number listed to see how big an event it was. I am trying to be optimistic but this does not bode well.


Tanya, this could be to your advantage. Many people will not come out for just one event but if they can visit several they go shopping. Here churches and the hospital auxiliary schedule their craft sales for the same weekend and we often hear people comment on where they have been or plan to go next. Yard sales are the same. More people come out for community yard sales and 100 mile yard sales than for just one site.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I hope that the craft sale you found will bring more people out to the Farmer's Market also. So glad your customer loved the doggie sling.
> 
> Chris, great swift. Looks like it would work well.
> 
> I have finished my Elizabeth. Gonna block it tomorrow and get pictures later.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

triciad19 said:


> I tried for a better picture today. Windy and used the van hood but hope you can see the variegated yarn at the start. It makes me think of cool, calm water. Maybe it can be titled Lagoon Ashton. :lol: ;-)


I'd go for a paddle in there any time. I love it. :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Sorry, Tricia. It's hard when we lose them.


That is a real pity. I am so sorry.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Rather ingenious Chris  I just use my legs as a swift - sit on the floor with my knees bent and put the hank around them - not elegant but gets the job done.
> 
> No knitting today but I did get a little work done on the dress I started oh so long ago.
> 
> Have a great night / day everyone


I wish I could say that it was my own design, but no it isn't. I believe I had seen a picture or maybe even written out instructions for something similar at least a year and a half ago. so just a few months ago, whenever I bought the ball winder is when I put this together. Until then it was similar , with yarn on my knees and a turkey baster in hand to wrap the yarn around. That was so time-consuming, even though I think I spent too much on the ball winder it was really worth every penny. I just can't stay up half the night like most to you ladies, for some reason I need my sleep or I'm no good the next day. So this helps me get to bed at a decent hour instead of wrapping yarn all night long


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

The idea that the other craft fair will bring out more people is a very nice one and hope that it pans out that way in reality. My concern is that I am in a Farmer's Market and not a craft fair so people may go to the Firehouse and spend all their money before coming to mine or come to mine and not buy because they will want to see what the Firehouse has. Plus, people will go there because they support the Firehouse.

Fell asleep last nite without responding to all that people have been saying and just don't have time now to go back, so very sorry but don't mean to ignore other people's efforts and lives. Have to deal with my growing anxiety and a whole bunch of unpleasant house keeping details in my life today. So will catch up with folks later. Have a great day.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is looking good. I love those scallops. I am going to join in her MKAL in a week or two. She has such lively designs.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue It is Snow Angel by Boo Knits. Chosen by DD.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/snow-angel-4


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is a lovely way to display those doilies.

Sue


sisu said:


> I love those doilies on the curtains too Ronie. That is such a great idea. I had seen a picture almost like that and have saved it forever thinking how pretty that is. I'll attach a picture of the one I saw.
> 
> And Tanya I forgot to say that I would also like to hear about and see the crochet and knit projects you have done and how you do it.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Tamarque, for this info re switching between knitting and crochet and vice versa.

Sue


tamarque said:


> For those interested in combining knitting and crochet techniques in one project, here are some notes that I hope make sense to you.
> 
> Let's look at going from crochet to knitting as it is the easier. In crochet you have all your stitches on the last row exposed and your hook is usually in just one loop. Remove the hook and substitute with your needle so you now have 1 loop on your needle. Use the needle to pick up stitches in the same way that you would with picking up stitches in knitting. Insert the needle into the top of the next crochet stitch, draw up a loop and leave it on your needle. Repeat this across the row. Begin to work your knitting. If the loops are too loose, work the stitches on the first row thru the back loop so as to twist the stitch and tighten it up a bit.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. Have downloaded.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Good morning all! Ronie, I love your picture of all the doilies on the curtains. Are you going to do that? You have to show us pictures then.
> 
> Well I just found a pattern for a shawl that will be free until November 25. Here is the link.
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/libbys-shawl


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

How did your find knitting with 100% silk. I have some I would really like to knit up.

Sue
quote=jscaplen]Sorry about the pain & the nightmares. We just need a little nudge to get started anyway so nothing to worry about there, as you know.
I recognize some of the yarn from your recent purchases. Lovely projects on the needles & waiting patiently for their turn.
I was a bad girl yesterday & visited a yarn shop in town before I returned from the funeral. I went in looking for 100% silk lace weight because I so love the lace Mary Lennox that I just finished. Got yarn for 7 projects but no 100% lace. Oops![/quote]


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just looking at these pics is making me hungry!

Sue


Belle1 said:


> Good morning everyone (or whatever time of day it is where you are). Yesterday I had a marathon day in the kitchen and mid-day I gave in to a craving I've had for black pepper/garlic crackerbread and mixed up a quadruple batch. I love this crackerbread, but couldn't figure out where my craving was coming from until I was browsing KP this morning and once again found references to garlic growing --- now I know. This cracker is pungent with garlic and freshly cracked black pepper -- it leaves a full rich flavor in the mouth for a long time.
> 
> I can also appreciate the reference to fondling yarn -- I suspect it is the tactile pleasure that I get from yarn that leads to natural fibers and TOOOO much yarn. Fortunately, I have a stash which I won't get used before I'm done knitting, but since I live in a remote place without the benefit of yarn shops, I can just play with what I have.
> 
> Off now to get the crackerbread packaged before I go to town to visit my Mom. Enjoy your day and happy knitting/crocheting.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful. Love those colours.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Here it is. I removed the pins before it dried so the points aren't defined. It does show the color nicely.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pic. He looks very happy in his jacket.

Sue


RosD said:


> A photo of Jackson in a jacket I made him. Not my best effort but it looks cute on him 😀


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I have been really busy the past week or so, now I am trying to catch up reading. Still a few pages to go, but will make it if you all don't go posting like crazy.

Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

britgirl said:


> That is looking good. I love those scallops. I am going to join in her MKAL in a week or two. She has such lively designs.
> 
> Sue


I didn't know I she was having an MKAl. I shall go and have a peek
:thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just finished this last night. I am still catching up on projects I had started before going home last month. This was really big. The last few rows were full of beads and really took a while to do. I was glad to see it finished, and I love it.

Here is the link to the pattern:

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/oborine

Sue


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, I hope that the craft sale you found will bring more people out to the Farmer's Market also. So glad your customer loved the doggie sling.
> 
> Chris, great swift. Looks like it would work well.
> 
> I have finished my Elizabeth. Gonna block it tomorrow and get pictures later.


That was fast!!!! a nice quick project  we all need several of those


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I have been really busy the past week or so, now I am trying to catch up reading. Still a few pages to go, but will make it if you all don't go posting like crazy.
> 
> Sue


Can't make any promises, Sue. 

Your shawl is gorgeous. Love the bead placement!

Ronie, I stopped unraveling and did no other knitting. Sometimes a project will grab us like that. I learned three new things, which is exciting for such a small project-mine was about 235-240 yards.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue that is beautiful and those coppery beads match the falling leaves  perfect for up coming winter and then it will also be a nice year round shawl!! nice size too ..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am not surprised the last rows took a while- that is a lot of beads! But well done- and it will drape beautifully.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Britgirl, that is lovely :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Wow, Sue, you continue to amaze me. Beautiful work.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

britgirl said:


> Just finished this last night. I am still catching up on projects I had started before going home last month. This was really big. The last few rows were full of beads and really took a while to do. I was glad to see it finished, and I love it.
> 
> Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> ...


Sue, the shawl is beautiful and the beads a very good accent.

the toe hugger slippers I saw in the magazine looks like the Kimono slippers on Ravelry. I am a little puzzled. It looks like the pattern for children 1-10 is larger than the one for women size 6-11. I don't think 5.5" is long enough for a size 8 women's. That is a lot of stretch!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just found this pattern.It's free, and the name is self explanatory.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/stash-buster-shawl

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> How did your find knitting with 100% silk. ...


I loved it. I've been watching the Posh offerings to see if she'll have it again (Robynn) but there hasn't been any in a while.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Just finished this last night. ...


I love your Oborine, Sue! Beautifully knit & finished, as usual. Great combination of yarn & beads. 
Mine is quite big as well. I haven't been able to get nice enough pics to post with the shots that I took indoors. It isn't too windy out today so I will try again. It has either been blowing a gale or raining or both.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Just finished this last night. I am still catching up on projects I had started before going home last month. This was really big. The last few rows were full of beads and really took a while to do. I was glad to see it finished, and I love it.
> 
> Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> ...


Absolutely beautiful, Sue!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Ooh lala !! That is a beautiful shawl!! The beads are a great finishing touch... It was worth all the extra work!
 


britgirl said:


> Just finished this last night. I am still catching up on projects I had started before going home last month. This was really big. The last few rows were full of beads and really took a while to do. I was glad to see it finished, and I love it.
> 
> Here is the link to the pattern:
> 
> ...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I have bookmarked the stash buster shawl. Thanks Sue!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have bookmarked the stash buster shawl. Thanks Sue!


I have it down loaded- looks interesting!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have it down loaded- looks interesting!


Fun with color and texture.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


I am amazed at your output, Jane- I seem to have so little knitting time at the moment- good pic or not- it looks lovely!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...it looks lovely!


Thank you, Julie


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Before I get at the work I am supposed to be doing...
Here is the yarn that I bought the other day - when I couldn't find the silk that I was looking for. Lace & fingering weight.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ooh Jane, beautiful! The color makes me think of seafoam.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I have bookmarked the stash buster shawl. Thanks Sue!


I have it, too. Thank you, Sue.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


That is very pretty. Beautifully knitted and a gorgeous colour :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great stash. Glad you had a good time!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, your shawl is gorgeous also. I know you have beads in there. Are they the emerald green? Love your new stash. Makes it seem worthwhile not to have found what you were looking for.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Ooh Jane, beautiful!


Thank you 


> The color makes me think of seafoam.


The outdoor shot looks a bit lighter - probably closer to the colour of the pic on the rocking chair.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is very pretty. Beautifully knitted and a gorgeous colour :thumbup:


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane, your shawl is gorgeous also.


Thank you 


> I know you have beads in there. Are they the emerald green?...


No - they are garnet lined ruby - I had intended to post a different pic for the 2nd one & switched it but now I remember why I was going to use it - to show the beads.
ETA: I just noticed in the picture of the shawl on the rocking chair that part of the green shawl underneath is showing on the bottom. OOps!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I have bookmarked the stash buster shawl. Thanks Sue!


I have, too. Thanks from me, too, Sue!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


That is absolutely lovely, Jane!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is absolutely lovely, Jane!


Thank you, Miss Pam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Before I get at the work I am supposed to be doing...
> Here is the yarn that I bought the other day - when I couldn't find the silk that I was looking for. Lace & fingering weight.


You have some lovely colours there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No - they are garnet lined ruby - I had intended to post a different pic for the 2nd one & switched it but now I remember why I was going to use it - to show the beads.
> ETA: I just noticed in the picture of the shawl on the rocking chair that part of the green shawl underneath is showing on the bottom. OOps!


It is so tricky getting a shot that give the colour, as the eye perceives it! It can be so hit and miss!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> You have some lovely colours there!


So we are in agreement, then? ... I _*had*_ to buy them, right?
(Building up support in case someone suggests that I have enough yarn already.)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful, Jane.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> So we are in agreement, then? ... I _*had*_ to buy them, right?
> (Building up support in case someone suggests that I have enough yarn already.)


Do you really need to justify? Surely the beauty of what you make is justification enough?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

You have a great selection there, Jane. Will keep you busy knitting for a while. Is any of it earmarked for a particular project?

Sue

quote=jscaplen]Before I get at the work I am supposed to be doing...
Here is the yarn that I bought the other day - when I couldn't find the silk that I was looking for. Lace & fingering weight.[/quote]


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


Jane, your Oborine is beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful, Jane.


Thank you, Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Do you really need to justify? Surely the beauty of what you make is justification enough?


There are some people in this household who don't think so.
Doesn't stop me, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Is any of it earmarked for a particular project?


The Drops Delight & the red on the left I would like to do up as shawlettes for Christmas gifts - & perhaps one of the Allegria skeins.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Jane, your Oborine is beautiful. Love the color.


Thank you


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

The toe slipper pattern says it is adult women. I made one and it will not stretch that far. I looked at another pattern that gives 9" instead 5.5" for size 8 women's. That sounds more reasonable. Even the child's slippers gives 6.5" for a 7-13 year old.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So we are in agreement, then? ... I _*had*_ to buy them, right?
> (Building up support in case someone suggests that I have enough yarn already.)


 at the rate you knit this new stash might last a few weeks at most so really it is not stash at all, it's weekly groceries


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> at the rate you knit this new stash might last a few weeks at most so really it is not stash at all, it's weekly groceries


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

..and everybody has to have groceries.

Sue


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> There are some people in this household who don't think so.
> Doesn't stop me, though.


I am glad to hear that!


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Pretty!!!!


jscaplen said:


> No - they are garnet lined ruby - I had intended to post a different pic for the 2nd one & switched it but now I remember why I was going to use it - to show the beads.
> ETA: I just noticed in the picture of the shawl on the rocking chair that part of the green shawl underneath is showing on the bottom. OOps!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Can't make any promises, Sue.
> 
> Your shawl is gorgeous. Love the bead placement!
> 
> Ronie, I stopped unraveling and did no other knitting. Sometimes a project will grab us like that. I learned three new things, which is exciting for such a small project-mine was about 235-240 yards.


I love learning new things  I can't wait to see this


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

vermontmary said:


> Pretty!!!!


Thank you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue I really like the stash buster!!! I love the more random placements of yarn, they look very rustic 

Jane that is beautiful! I love your bead placement and color choices too... also WOW what a great stash!!! I 'm sure your going to have a great time knitting it all up!! 

I got in some extra hours this week and I found what I want to get my husband for much less than the searches I did last night  and they will ship to my local hardware store for free  YAY!! I am thinking Monday is Cyber Monday and I might be ready for it this year


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane that is beautiful! ...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tamarque,
> If you can find the right size rings sc around ring number of times needed (for prayer catchers with 8 petals I use 10 sc between each point) sc around ring and through petal point. After working all the way around, ch 50 for a hanging loop, sl st to join to ring. Weave in ends.
> 
> For better instructions http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287417-1.htm
> ...


Tricia--this link does not work. Not sure why.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So we are in agreement, then? ... I _*had*_ to buy them, right?


Absolutely!!!! Thanks for the second picture, now I see the beads. 

And weekly groceries are necessities!! Yup, yup!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--this link does not work. Not sure why.


For better instructions http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287417-1.html

The magic ingredient in this case is the last 'l'!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I see this is what cold weather does--keeps us inside chatting all day. Am just getting back and read/reread that last 10 pages to catch me up.

Bev--That Elizabeth sure went by quickly. Love little projects myself where I can learn new techniques or stitches. 

Tricia--If I were to wind my own metal rings I was thinking of using thin craft wire, several go rounds and then wrapping the ends over the ring so there would be no bulge in the ring. But it would not be as sturdy as the rigid bracelets. It could work tho with a bit of effort.

Your DK wt socks are much easier to do than with finer sock wt yarn, so the learning will be easier I think. They will be much thicker so can be a good boot sock.

Sue/Norma--that Snow Angel shawl has such an architectural feel to it--like an old cathedral. 

I have a book called Knitting Architecture which tries to emulate architecture in our work. I think this Snow Angel Shawl is a much better example than the book's patterns.

Sue--have missed you-glad you are back. That shawl's beads are clearly labor intensive. Great job

Love the Stashbuster shawl. Such a great way to be creative with color and texture. Downloaded and saved. thanks

Jane--loved your oberine shawl, too. If the picture is enlarge the beads are visible. Really a lot of intense work.

Your yarn colors are rich. Like groceries they area a necessity. No apologies ever needed and you are such a prolific knitter. How can anyone complain as they all profit from it.

Competing Craft Fair this Saturday--Called the organizer who was not aware of the Farmer's Market or my table there. They only have about 10 booths so far and none are fiber arts. Will stop by there after my event as they go on couple of hours past the Market. Talked with the woman about coordinating such events with all the other venues in town. We have only about 6000 people living here and there is a big divide btw our town and the college town next door. Those folks never drive the 6 miles to my town as if it were 60.
I think weather will be a big factor in a few different ways but can only wait and hope for the best.

Some news about my stiffening experiment. My house seems to be just too cold for either the starch mixture or the mftr'd product to dry. finally picked up the foam blocks and laid them next to the wood stove. That did the trick nicely. Everything is dried except what I wet down this late afternoon. So much happier about it. Am wondering if I shouldn't give them all a quick spray of acrylic poly for longevity. Next issue is how to display them: they are so fragile. I worry about people handling/manhandling them and cracking them, especially the kids-there always are young ones running around.

Now to go to the local knitter's group at the library and show them the results of the doggy sling which they saw me making 2 weeks ago. Can't believe how long it took to get the pattern down. Next one will go much faster if I write up the pattern so it is legible.

Catch you all later.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--loved your oberine shawl...


Thank you 


> Your yarn colors are rich... How can anyone complain as they all profit from it.


Well, my husband isn't much into shawls.
I knit him socks for Christmas last year but I haven't seen him wear them since.
I knit him scarves - which he used to wear but not lately.
I knit him tons of sweaters - which he doesn't wear anymore. (To rub salt into that wound, my son wore one of them last year on "Ugly Sweater Day." )
I have been going to make him an afghan for Christmas because it is cold in the room that he hangs out in: he is set up with a bunch of computers following stocks & stuff... Haven't started that yet, though, 'cause I'd rather knit lace.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Here it is on the blocking board. The first picture is blurry, but I put it up here because it shows true color. I am very pleased. 
When it dries, I will model it.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Had to step away for a couple of days and look at these wonderful new creations!!! Bev the effect of the large pearls on the edge is unexpected but wonderful. Jane -- another fine piece. And like everyone else, I agree that groceries are fundamental to life and yarn is a grocery!!! No apologies or permissions necessary!!

I hope I haven't missed anyone else, but as usual I'm moving pretty quickly. I am so envious of all of you. I'll be glad when I can get back to working on luxury items (for the soul). Happy Knitting.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev I love it! I love the pearls and the color.. you did a great job! I look forward to the modeling picture 

Tanya I'm glad they finally dried.. your humidity must really be up!! are you in the midst of this storm? I hope you keep your electric and are staying warm enough.. We hear it is a brutal storm.. 

Jane you could knit something lacy for yourself and then your husband can enjoy taking you out in it  I made my husband a sweater and he told everyone he ran into that his wife made him a sweater!!! the next year I made him a vest!! he hasn't worn it once  there you go! men.. he supports my hobby.. he has his own so maybe when I become a great knitter my items will be worn!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is on the blocking board...


This is lovely! Can't wait to see it modelled.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> ...Jane -- another fine piece...


Thank you, Belle


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Jane you could knit something lacy for yourself and then your husband can enjoy taking you out in it ...


I am not much into wearing them, myself. I just like to make them. I *have* given things that I have made to some of his family - like my Basic Black Holiday shawl that I just gave to his mother for her 92nd birthday.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh that sounds amazing!! my eye's would of died!.. I am thinking of doing the Shipwreck and dying it black!! or a deep bluish black!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--such unappreciative men. They deserve to have to pay for all this nice yarn.

Bev--the Elizabeth is really neat: like it more, the more I look at it. It looks so simplistic but has a lot of sophistication and subtle detail. Great job. Waiting for the modeling.

Ronie--We had some really cold rain and several days of grey windy weather, but no snow. The Lake effect apparently is a fairly narrow stream that is burying northern NYS. I have some people in Niagara and they are probably completely snowed it--all 5 kids and crazy adults. Sure hope they are okay. Food is always an issue in that family so worried a bit that they may not have enough. We had sun today and even hit 40* this afternoon. Picked the garden for kale and secondary cabbage so am pretending it is not wintery.

All my ornaments are now dry, even the one I sprayed about 6 PM dried in 2 hours. So now have to figure out how to display them. Zip lock bags with some oak tag or card board seem to be the safest Idea so far but not the most attractive.

Belle, I am sure all your very hard work will pay off for you at your Fair. It is such an elaborate display and so attractive. 

BTW, I tried to find a copy of that magazine you suggested for the crochet in a circle and am not finding it. Will look again later.

The Prayer Catchers look like a nice idea to do and I think I am getting the techniques down and may just try to make my own designs. Under time press, working other people's designs seems just fine. A first for me.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev - the pearls are a pretty addition to your shawl. Nice choice.

I have started chart #4!! I hope to finish this Ashton by the end of the month. Found a poorly done knot in my yarn tonight however. But since dinner was not the way I planned (the steaks cooked weird and my hollandaise sauce failed which never happens, other sauces fail but not this one, sigh) the knot is on par. Oh well, at least my DH loved the asparagus albeit sans hollandaise, put melted butter and tarragon on it instead.

Monday Knit Picks is having a sale which starts at 6am PST. I hope the yarn I want for the baby blankets (yes, two of them) will be on sale. And maybe some needle tips for me 

Hope all have a good night / day,

Melanie


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Before I get at the work I am supposed to be doing...
> Here is the yarn that I bought the other day - when I couldn't find the silk that I was looking for. Lace & fingering weight. ((from http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-299464-29.html ))


This is to all Lace Party members...current and new - if you have a link to a http://www.yarn.com or Jo-Ann's, Knit-Stop about a shaded green in merino blend or acrylic...even Walmart will be entertained! Let me know. I have someone who is a shoe size 7/8 and likes the shaded green idea. Thanks to whoever provided the PDF to the sock knitting chart (you know who you are).

I can use that (hopefully for a length unless one of you has the measurement from toe to heel. I know the correct number for the heel and toe turning(s). I also have the 48 cast on equivelent to fit her leg. She is reasonably thin and I just enjoy making socks. I'll only charge the USD 10 per completed project (I also have to find the green shaded and get it).

I know black will go with just about any other shade or color you wish to put with it. MMMM...what about heel and toe for socks? You would be putting the most weight and movement on those sections. Going up a size grade for sock since finer mesh wears longer on the higher weight portions??!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks all for your kind comments. The pattern called for the pearls and I really like them also. Makes a nice contrast to the color. The lama is going to be very warm!!

I lost a fingerless mitt to a cowl, headband, fingerless mitt set. So I must be about knitting some mitts to go with the cowl and headband. Maybe next month. If I wait long enough it may show up. 

Kaixixang, good luck on your socks.

Melanie, looking forward to seeing your Ashton.

Tanya, so glad you figured out how to get your ornaments dry.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on the beautiful shawls, stashes, and continued success on your projects, ladies! It has been a busy day. Take care!


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> For better instructions http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-287417-1.html
> 
> The magic ingredient in this case is the last 'l'!


Julie, thank you for fixing the link. I didn't notice I missed the l.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Tamarque


> The Prayer Catchers look like a nice idea to do and I think I am getting the techniques down and may just try to make my own designs. Under time press, working other people's designs seems just fine. A first for me.


Tanya, notice each of the 8 petals stands for something, strength, love, faith, health, happiness for a few. I was thinking a little Christmas tree would make a nice way to display or what about a little peg board and hang them on the pegs. I can see a dowel tree, very simple that could be used year round for different seasons/holidays.

Just noticed I used the wrong size needles on the socks. That may explain the size but the gauge is close. I'm going to frog and try again. This is a learning process.

Bev, love your shawl. The pearls were a nice surprise. I envisioned them to be too large and heavy, but they look nice and really dress up the shawl.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Julie, thank you for fixing the link. I didn't notice I missed the l.


It is an instance that shows that computers are still just a machine! Glad I spotted the problem!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Tricia. 

Tired and gonna go to bed. It's time. Didn't sleep well last night and spent tonight trying to get a few cashmere hanks into balls. It didn't go to well. Figuring out how to handle this fragile yarn


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

Hello friends! Sorry it's been so long. I've been super busy. I flourish under "busy", though. For over a decade I was barely able to fend for myself and only got through college bc of some very understanding professors who were willing to work with me and very encouraging. Let's just say I've come a long way in 2 years, and I've never been more productive or in better shape! 

Anyways, I hope I get everyone here. I've only had a chance to go over the last few pages or so. 

jscaplen-GORGEOUS shawl. REMARKABLE! Love the bead accents, and of course the color. If you won't wear it, I certainly will! If your dh gives you a hard time again, remind him it keeps you out of his hair. Lol! My dh is so glad I took it up. Hehe ;-P. He says I am addicted to yarn (hello, I'm natureschampion, and I a YARNAHOLIC), particularly knitpicks yarn, and I tell him there are worse things. Tonight I told him about the sale, and he pointed out what I already have. I laughed. I have 2 boxes and a couple bags full. Pa-lease!!! 
If your kids give you a hard time, ask them how they think it is you've managed to stay married all these years. Lol!
Wait, would you rather knit lace weight or lace patterns? You can always knit him a chunky lacey blanket, that way it is still warm. Or like cables with lace... I haven't made much for dh, but what I have he wears when the weather calls for it. 

Miss Melba-I'll have to remember the groceries excuse. Or it could be a "I save us money by cooking at home so we don't have to eat out..." Yarn is/can be so much less expensive! And thanks for the knitpicks tip! I have not gotten the email, and I've checked 3 times since I read your post. 
I'm sorry you had such a bad day. Hopefully tomorrow will be better. 

Eshlemania-very beautiful shawl! You got that done fast! I love the pearls you chose. They really pop with that color. You SHOULD be pleased. 

I will try pop in when I get the chance. I'm sorry that I missed some people, as I have not gotten through all the posts. I miss you all and have been thinking of, even though I haven't been here. You are all wonderful and amazing women, and I'm so glad you welcomed me into your group.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...jscaplen-GORGEOUS shawl. REMARKABLE! Love the bead accents, and of course the color.


Thank you 


> Wait, would you rather knit lace weight or lace patterns? You can always knit him a chunky lacey blanket,


I like lighter weight - lace & fingering. I definitely don't like chunky.
I have the pattern & yarn ready to go - just got to decide to start it.


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I like lighter weight - lace & fingering. I definitely don't like chunky.
> I have the pattern & yarn ready to go - just gotten to decide to start it.


I, too, like lighter weight yarn. I thought bc of my eyesight I wouldn't be able to work with them. Luckily the procedure I had done worked better than expected, and I can work with everything I've laid my hands on (sometimes I need the help of my headlamp or magnifying visor). Although, it's almost as if from the beginning, I just know what a st is suposed to look like, and if it wrong my mind/eyes will pick that up. Does that make sense?

Good luck on your blanket. Do you just work on one project at a time, or are you with us other ADKDers? If so, why don't you make it one of your "in between" projects. You know, the big one you always have going that isn't usually your first option but breaks up the monotony.... I have a few of those! Lol!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Natureschampion said:


> ...Do you just work on one project at a time, or are you with us other ADKDers?


I am the one who coined that Acronym & I live up to it far too well.


> If so, why don't you make it one of your "in between" projects....


That is why I mentioned _ *getting started*_ on it. Once it is on the go, I'll work with it off & on but getting it started is my problem at the moment. I would far prefer casting on Dee O'Keefe's latest. However, tomorrow I have two new MKALs starting & a new clue for another arriving on Saturday.
There is also the sweater that I promised a friend & the socks that another friend requested... I wish they'd just ask me for a shawl.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> I need technical help from you Mac users. How to you import a picture into an email? ...


Someone may have cleared this up already but if I go on to check, I'll get distracted by someone else's question & forget what I was checking for .
If I understand the question correctly, I would think this isn't a Mac-particular question but related to your email program/interface. I would think that you should find some means to attach the file (might be an icon that looks like a paper clip). Some email programs show the picture in the body of the message, others only as an attachment.
Sorry if this isn't what you mean.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Jane, yours also is gorgeous...


Thank you


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't do swatches either. Course, I haven't done an adult sweater or much where swatching would be necessary. I'm going to do a few for the Magic Vest as I an using a different combo of yarns and I want to see how the colors will work together.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Does it have to be knitted? My favourite quick to do Christmas ornament is the smallest angel in this pic. I know that you don't do a lot of crochet but it is so cute! (& it doesn't need to be starched)


I do crochet...and I have a few angels stitched...and some bells. Can't scan them like I can the flat-work...so picture pending. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Back in my yearbook days, we dragged and dropped....does that help?


No--that does not work. This Mac is making me crazy as nothing is easy to find--or cannot be found


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Someone may have cleared this up already but if I go on to check, I'll get distracted by someone else's question & forget what I was checking for .
> If I understand the question correctly, I would think this isn't a Mac-particular question but related to your email program/interface. I would think that you should find some means to attach the file (might be an icon that looks like a paper clip). Some email programs show the picture in the body of the message, others only as an attachment.
> Sorry if this isn't what you mean.


No that is not what I mean. On a PC you have an "insert" feature where you can get a photo to import into the email directly--not as an attachment. It is what we do on KP here. I spent 2 hours trying to get information from one program to another. Finally gave up and worked with whatever I could. 
But thanks for the effort.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well--off to the next frustration. Trying to locate findings and 'stuff' for the table. Always at the last minute. Probably should have gone to a Jo-Ann's or similar place when in the county seat last week but head was not in that place yet.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Sorry I can't help at all. I am trying to figure out some things on my iPad that seem to have changed since I updated the OS.

Sue


tamarque said:


> I need technical help from you Mac users. How to you import a picture into an email? I have a flyer that is saved in .pdf. I tried to copy and paste and the format was messed up and pics did not show, at least on my computer. I find no 'button' for imported a file or photo. thanx in advance for any help


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, just handmade. Could you send me the pattern so I can see if I can figure it out. Right now it is either a Christmas pickle or a little or of knitting needles with a WIP on them, both knitted of course.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Does it have to be knitted? My favourite quick to do Christmas ornament is the smallest angel in this pic. I know that you don't do a lot of crochet but it is so cute! (& it doesn't need to be starched)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, just handmade. Could you send me the pattern so I can see if I can figure it out. Right now it is either a Christmas pickle or a little or of knitting needles with a WIP on them, both knitted of course.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Does it have to be knitted? My favourite quick to do Christmas ornament is the smallest angel in this pic. I know that you don't do a lot of crochet but it is so cute! (& it doesn't need to be starched)


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

No, just handmade. Could you send me the pattern so I can see if I can figure it out. Right now it is either a Christmas pickle or a little or of knitting needles with a WIP on them, both knitted of course.

Sue



jscaplen said:


> Does it have to be knitted? My favourite quick to do Christmas ornament is the smallest angel in this pic. I know that you don't do a lot of crochet but it is so cute! (& it doesn't need to be starched)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... On a PC you have an "insert" feature where you can get a photo to import into the email directly...


My mail program is independent of the computer that I use. I can only attach things - not insert them. I have the same choices (or lack of choices, as in this case) whether I use a Mac or a PC.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Could you send me the pattern so I can see if I can figure it out.


Here is a link to the pattern. Mine is from a Leisure Arts leaflet - I think someone just copied it out here - legal or not -because it is the same pattern. If you need a hand, give me a shout.
http://www.kaleidesigns.com/crochet/patterns/archive/ange001.html


> ...a Christmas pickle or a little or of knitting needles with a WIP on them, both knitted of course....


Can we see a picture? Sounds interesting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My mail program is independent of the computer that I use. I can only attach things - not insert them. I have the same choices (or lack of choices, as in this case) whether I use a Mac or a PC.


That is what I was looking for but cannot find it.

Also have no idea how to add contacts if I am not emailing them Or how to edit the contact. Feels like lots not on this computer that should be. Either that or I am getting blinder


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Can we see a picture? Sounds interesting.


Here is the link to the one.

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/wip-ornament

The Christmas Pickle is a free Knitpicks pattern.

Here is that link:

http://www.knitpicks.com/patterns/Christmas_Pickle_Ornament_Pattern__D50801220.html
Thanks for the angel link.
Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Here is the link to the one...


Thanks.
I forgot to mention that I crochet the angel fairly tightly - which helps explain not having to use starch.


> The Christmas Pickle is a free Knitpicks pattern....


Okay - I can check that out.
ETA: You must have edited your message while I was answering it. See both links now. Thanks


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just posted it in my other posts as I am waiting inDH getting ready.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Okay - I can check that out.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I am waiting inDH getting ready.


Always the way - but women get the bad rap.

That little WIP ornament is cute a lot quicker than the angel.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> This is lovely! Can't wait to see it modelled.


I agree and me, too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

This is all Sue's fault! I've been looking at patterns for Christmas ornaments instead of what I am supposed to be doing.
Isn't this the cutest?!
http://hopscotchlane.blogspot.ca/2012/11/crochet-owl-ornament-pattern.html


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi everyone I have been busy!! I kitchener stitch the slipper so I can now move on to the other one... Thanks again for the link Mary  perfect! I think I could do it with out referring to it again  

Sue I love the Pickle.. we hide one every year!! ours is glass so when it breaks I can make a new one .. we just let the person who finds it open the first gift on Christmas eve... then all the other gifts are opened Christmas Morning ... I am sure there are variations on what people do with the Christmas Pickle.. 

I love the Angels Jane if I can find the time I will try to make some.. I think they would be perfect for those Special gifts... 

I just finished some online shopping... I found out that if I have my local hardware store order for me.. I save the shipping.. YAY and my order from Amazon has free shipping for the amount I spent YAY!!! I love getting great deals and save money.. I picked up a gift card for 'Cyber Monday'!!! I wonder if any of the stuff on my wish list is going to be discounted on Monday?? maybe just a code for him to punch in... I am going to stress to him that he gets on that right away so he can save big bucks!!! LOL

I have my kids to shop for.. to go with the slippers... I want to make my boy a fairisle hat but I am not sure I will be able to get it done in time...


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Seems like people are getting even busier--if that is even possible.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

All those little angels and pickles are cute!!!

Here's the blocked Elizabeth


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Here's the blocked Elizabeth


You did a great job on it. It looks lovely on you, too! 
Those beads were just right, weren't they!?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jane. Yes, I am loving the beads and looking forward to wearing it this Sunday. I was afraid I wouldn't be able to find the pearls, but they had them at Walmart, pretty reasonable too. So glad I did. The pattern needs the larger size beads.

I can see doing this one again.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--that looks great and great on you, too. good coloring for you.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.

She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> All those little angels and pickles are cute!!!
> 
> Here's the blocked Elizabeth


It's beautiful and is a wonderful color for you!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.
> 
> She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


Sunny Ashton is lovely!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Bev - the pearls are perfect!

Tricia - what a nice bright yellow!



I am on row 7 of chart 4 - yippee!

Dinner tonight should be much easier as it's pasta, red sauce, and hot Italian sausage (I don't have to make any of those items). Although after last night maybe I should order a pizza, lol. But DH was happy with the meal so all is good.

Have a fabulous night / day all,

Melanie


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya and Pam. It's one of my favorite colors. 

Thanks, Melanie. I love the pearls. I think it's a nice contrast to the color.

Tricia, your second Ashton is beautiful. Love the bright sunny color.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day...


She'll certainly do that. Great job!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I am on row 7 of chart 4 - yippee!


Yes! Almost there


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.
> 
> She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


Yay for Sunny Ashton, it's perfect Tricia!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I have only recently (maybe a year or 2 ago) heard of the Christmas pickle. I think I was with my sister shopping and was wondering why do I always see pickle ornaments. 
That WIP ornament is cute but can be expensive for an ornament if you have to buy a nice pair of short wooden needles with decorative ends. I use a pair of needles like that in my hair to hold up an easy French twist and they cost $18.00 at the LYS. 
Jane thanks for the pattern for the angel. I have a friend at church who was looking for angel ornaments that were not too big. I will show her this one. 
The Owls are cute too, it seems they are the 'in' thing lately. I saw a real nice headband pattern with owls. If I find it I will post the link here in a short while.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Cute owl headband link. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/owl-ear-warmer-headband

Do any of you get newsletter from Jimmy Beans Wool. Here is a picture from their email that is just special. A Thanksgiving feast of yarn!!! And a link to their website. 
http://www.jimmybeanswool.com/details/TurkeyTrot2014/default.asp


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Cute headband, Chris. And I just got done looking at my Jimmy Beans newsletter. Quite yummo.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--I thought when I first saw the pickle ornament that it was a joke then realized the joke was on me-- my cultural disadvantages.

Tricia--that Sunny Ashton is special. It really catches the eye and is a very warm feeling.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev that is beautiful!! I love it both ways.. and it looks so good on you


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia that is beautiful!! certainly is bright and cheery...


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ronie. It's a fun knit.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ... Here's the blocked Elizabeth


The looks wonderful on you. I like the neckline as well as the pronounced impact of the pearl beads. Definitely a keeper and you should be proud.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance ....


How very bold this Ashton is. The color looks quite striking on my monitor. Did you have something specifically in mind to wear it with? I can see it with either black or white. Another wow!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Chris--I thought when I first saw the pickle ornament that it was a joke then realized the joke was on me-- my cultural disadvantages.


I hadn't heard of a Christmas pickle and when I first read about it this morning I thought it was an "inside" joke that I just didn't get until I went to the link. Who would have thought?????


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...That WIP ornament is cute but can be expensive for an ornament if you have to buy a nice pair of short wooden needles with decorative ends. ...


I think I read somewhere on KP that someone suggested using wooden toothpicks and glueing a wooden bead on the end of the toothpick. I don't know if that would work, but maybe wooden shish kabob sticks would.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow. 5 pages, but I am finally am caught up. Bev, the. Shawl looks great.

Remember the yellow yarn I was given and the start had a lot of knots? This is some of it. I found some of it has 2 strands and some 3 strands but you can't tell here. I have at least 2 1/2 "cakes".

It is light and feels more like cotton thread so thinking it might look good with a purple shirt in the spring. Makes me think pansy. 

Got home to find fence torn down. It took until dark to finish repairs and find the cows I thought were missing. Good girls, they stayed home and kept their babies with them. I was getting cold by the time I finished.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia --your farm may not be huge but it sure takes a lot of work. I like the pansy image of yellow and purple. Maybe with some white in a shirt. I can see being ticked about a bunch of knots, but the changing strand count can add some subtle interest to the fabric if it did show.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ooh Bev, love how that turned out. The edging is so pretty and looks great on you.
Tricia, it is good the girls stayed where they were supposed to even with the fence down. Glad you were able to fix it, now you need to cuddle in one of your warm shawls! Love that pretty yellow sunshiny Ashton! 
Thanks Jane and Sue for all the links to the cute little ornaments. I have saved them and hope maybe I can make some before Christmas (or maybe next Christmas)


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia --your farm may not be huge but it sure takes a lot of work. I like the pansy image of yellow and purple. Maybe with some white in a shirt. I can see being ticked about a bunch of knots, but the changing strand count can add some subtle interest to the fabric if it did show.


It was odd because with the 3 strands, no two had a knot in the same place. Made me think the yarn was what was left from a project and as each strand ended another was added to use up the left over. The price was right so no complaints and after it is worked the knots don't show or leave a bumps to irritate.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Belle, Tricia and Caryn. I really like the look of the neckline also. The whole thing has a simple and elegant feel. Actually, would be a nice quick gift to knit up.  But this one is mine. 

Tricia, so glad you could get things fixed and your girls stayed home. Rest up and get warm. You deserve it.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...That WIP ornament is cute but can be expensive for an ornament if you have to buy a nice pair of short wooden needles with decorative ends.


No - they're just round toothpicks with beads on the ends.


> I have a friend at church who was looking for angel ornaments that were not too big...


There are other sizes (if you're interested) but the smallest is the cutest.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

BTW--the red cashmere arrived today. Had almost forgot about ordering it. It is not the highest quality I think, but it is cashmere and it is a bright red. Now what to make with it. If there is enough, maybe a scarf and mitts or maybe adding some black to it. It is a finer gauge so will use a lot for any project.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Wow! It's been a week and I finally have caught up to where you all are at. So good to see so many new LP chatters

I think I have what Tamarque referred to as "something" that has you caught in the wrong spiral. Sad to say this has been since the first of May for me so I will need to really crank on that steering wheel to get things going in another direction.

Bev, new shawl is perfect. Your beads really add. I would not have thought to use those pearls, but the whole effect is just awesome. 

That lovely bright yellow Ashton is just the ticket for the cold, gray, snow filled weather lately. It certainly is a heart warmer.

I am almost finished with the second graph of the Ashton, so please go ahead an start your parade when it works for you, Jane. You have done a marvelous job of hosting this lovely project. I am using stitch markers on mine and it works good so far. I just took DFL's ways with the markers are at the repeats regardless of how many stitches are between the yo's, etc. I have wanted to do this pattern since I first saw it so this LP nudging was just what I needed.

I did a post a week ago, but it eneded up in cyberspace, so sorry that almost everyone is not mentioned in my post.

I certainly hope that the next court date for you, Julie, is just what you and Fale need You are in my thoughts and prayers often. I am sure your aches and pains are aggravated by all this drama and stress.

I am training two new employees at work since August so have had NO time for anything. By the time I am home I am totally exhausted. Things are finally coming together, so I hope that stress level diminishes. 

I am not going to edit this for fear of losing this post also.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Hi everyone I have been busy!! I kitchener stitch the slipper so I can now move on to the other one... Thanks again for the link Mary  perfect! I think I could do it with out referring to it again
> 
> Sue I love the Pickle.. we hide one every year!! ours is glass so when it breaks I can make a new one .. we just let the person who finds it open the first gift on Christmas eve... then all the other gifts are opened Christmas Morning ... I am sure there are variations on what people do with the Christmas Pickle..
> 
> ...


I am curious about the Christmas Pickle? I have never encountered a tradition such as this- does any one know the origins of the custom?

Edit: evidently there is a link I have missed! anyone know what page!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> All those little angels and pickles are cute!!!
> 
> Here's the blocked Elizabeth


Very nice! And lovely to see YOU!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> She'll certainly do that. Great job!


Agreed!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

jangmb said:


> Wow! It's been a week ...


Gosh - I find that if I miss just a day, there are a hundred messages to go through. Takes a long time.


> ...the Ashton... I have wanted to do this pattern since I first saw it so this LP nudging was just what I needed.


So glad to hear that we have inspired you.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks Jan and Julie. It's a pretty cool pattern. A quick knit.

Jan, I hope that your trainees will soon carry their load.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jangmb said:


> ...
> I certainly hope that the next court date for you, Julie, is just what you and Fale need You are in my thoughts and prayers often. I am sure your aches and pains are aggravated by all this drama and stress.
> ...


Fairly obviously, I have hopes it may resolve some matters- but I am trying not to let my hopes run too high. Probably does not help that I am somewhere pretty angry about what has happened- maybe a course of Arnica is called for?


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious about the Christmas Pickle? I have never encountered a tradition such as this- does any one know the origins of the custom?
> 
> Edit: evidently there is a link I have missed! anyone know what page!?


I googled it, Julie! I had seen the blown glass pickles, but had no clue about them! It turns out that no one is clear about the origin of this tradition; it was thought to be German originally, but no one in Germany knows anything about it! So, it's assumed to be an American tradition, perhaps dating from the civil war in the 1860s...


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am curious about the Christmas Pickle? I have never encountered a tradition such as this- does any one know the origins of the custom?
> 
> Edit: evidently there is a link I have missed! anyone know what page!?


I think page 35. Just before Bev's pictures.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Tricia and Mary- I am still rather in the dark, but it looks like Sue knows something about it?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I would have thought the pickle thing was from Germany or Poland where pickles are such a big part of the cuisine. And given meager incomes, people will use what they have so a pickle ornament may have come into being. Just my mind searching for a answer.

I get it Tricia--when we get a good bargain, we are much more forgiving of any misdoings with it. But that yellow is really a stunner.

Jan--you do have my sympathies for having to train 2 new workers. I hated having to train people in my office when my business was really going. It could take 6 mos to get them focused and then they would leave. I finally gave up and then took on a really huge job and wound up doing all the office support work myself as well as the field work. What's that phrase: There's no win for losing. Hope you have better success with these new people.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I just got back in after an enjoyable evening watching my 14 year old granddaughter in her school performance of "The Little Princess".

I think I may do that WIP ornament, having remembered the following which I had bought at a yarn store after I had seen that ornament before but too late for a previous Knitting Guild luncheon. I think those markers will work.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That is cute. 
Sue


jscaplen said:


> This is all Sue's fault! I've been looking at patterns for Christmas ornaments instead of what I am supposed to be doing.
> Isn't this the cutest?!
> http://hopscotchlane.blogspot.ca/2012/11/crochet-owl-ornament-pattern.html


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Bev. You did a good job. It looks really good on you.
I love the pearls and also your shawl pin.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> All those little angels and pickles are cute!!!
> 
> Here's the blocked Elizabeth


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Love it! It is very cheery. Hope you get a lot of pleasure and compliments when you wear it.

Sue


triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.
> 
> She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I am going to use those markers that I posted in a reply to Jane, to make the WIPs ornament.
I had bought them a year or two ago at a yarn store.

Sue



KittyChris said:


> I have only recently (maybe a year or 2 ago) heard of the Christmas pickle. I think I was with my sister shopping and was wondering why do I always see pickle ornaments.
> That WIP ornament is cute but can be expensive for an ornament if you have to buy a nice pair of short wooden needles with decorative ends. I use a pair of needles like that in my hair to hold up an easy French twist and they cost $18.00 at the LYS.
> Jane thanks for the pattern for the angel. I have a friend at church who was looking for angel ornaments that were not too big. I will show her this one.
> The Owls are cute too, it seems they are the 'in' thing lately. I saw a real nice headband pattern with owls. If I find it I will post the link here in a short while.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

My daughter bought a Christmas pickle many years ago, and had her children hunt for it on the tree. The one finding it got got to open the first gift, I believe. I am not sure of the origins of this tradition, but Wikipedia lists a couple of possibilities.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Tricia and Mary- I am still rather in the dark, but it looks like Sue knows something about it?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Those little ornaments are so cute. My SIL is from Germany. We all thought the pickle tradition came from there. Oh, well. The WIP ornament is priceless!!!

Bev, your Elizabeth looks so lovely on you! I really like your shawl pin, also. Happy Wearing!

Tricia, that pansy vision is a great one! Your Sunny Ashton truly is a ray of sunshine. 

Take Care, all!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Hang in there, Jan! It sounds like the end is in sight. :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> My daughter bought a Christmas pickle many years ago, and had her children hunt for it on the tree. The one finding it got got to open the first gift, I believe. I am not sure of the origins of this tradition, but Wikipedia lists a couple of possibilities.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, that is even prettier on the model :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sunny Ashton is so cheerful. I love it. She is just the right thing for a winter's day.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Cute owl headband link.
> 
> Do any of you get newsletter from Jimmy Beans Wool. Here is a picture from their email that is just special. A Thanksgiving feast of yarn!!!


A very nice headband. I know a couple of owl lovers! The yarn dinner is great! Thank you for these.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Belle1 said:


> I hadn't heard of a Christmas pickle and when I first read about it this morning I thought it was an "inside" joke that I just didn't get until I went to the link. Who would have thought?????


Me, too. I learn all sorts of things here :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I am having trouble with my internet connection and difficulty with posting replies. I can follow you all but replies yesterday and today just disappear. I do hope everyone has a good weekend!


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.
> 
> She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


Love it! I so adore bright colors, especially in winter (though we don't have many of those here, I'm afraid). And wearing it with purple sounds perfect! I love dressing like a flower! Lol! :x


----------



## Natureschampion (Mar 17, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> All those little angels and pickles are cute!!!
> 
> Here's the blocked Elizabeth


STUNNING!! that's marvelous! The Ashton is so suited for the model. You should be very proud of your work.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I am having trouble with my internet connection and difficulty with posting replies. I can follow you all but replies yesterday and today just disappear. I do hope everyone has a good weekend!


We got this one and thanks for the thought. Hope you do too!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, those little marking pins are perfect!

Thanks, Sue and Toni. I sure had fun knitting it. I got my shawl pin from Knitpicks for about $6. 

Thanks, Norma and Natureschampion. I think this is my favorite thing I have knitted for myself. I have headbands and cowls and a shrug that I wear all the time, but I am really enjoying my Elizabeth.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I am thinking that Elzabeth might be a good candidate for the red cashmere yarn with a smaller bead. If I do that, it will be my maiden voyage with beads. But I do like its size for winter wear. Thanks Bev for introducing us to that pattern


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, what is the weight of the red cashmere? Since mine was worsted weight (and she calls for worsted), I had to separate part of the yarn to put the bead on and then knit the parts of the yarn together again, because the hole in the bead was too small to pull the whole yarn through. It is not difficult to do. If you do a practice beading just on some lace yarn and then did some practice on some worsted to see what it would entail, before you started this one, I think you will do great. Beading is not difficult at all. 

I am glad to be of service.  Glad you like the pattern.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, what is the weight of the red cashmere? Since mine was worsted weight (and she calls for worsted), I had to separate part of the yarn to put the bead on and then knit the parts of the yarn together again, because the hole in the bead was too small to pull the whole yarn through. It is not difficult to do. If you do a practice beading just on some lace yarn and then did some practice on some worsted to see what it would entail, before you started this one, I think you will do great. Beading is not difficult at all.
> 
> I am glad to be of service.  Glad you like the pattern.


Your so generous with your time Bev. The cashmere is lace/fingering weight--very different than your worsted. I am even thinking to double the yarn for a quicker and dk wt project. Then substituting one red strand for a black one would be very easy to do. Like the neck edge would look good in a red/black and also the bottom edge. What do you think? Any beads would easily fit the yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

I also have a bunch of natural, mixed color alpaca in a fingering weight, that doubled, would also work for this Elizabeth and bead could fit in to that yarn, too.

Quest: has anyone worked with sea cell yarn? I have a hank of Blue Moon merino/seacell yarn that has been staring at me. Its colors are muted but varied grey/mauve/blue and it has a nice sheen. It is sock weight I believe and is about 350 yrs I think. That was really a big impulsive splurge at WEBS. That store is a very dangerous place. Jane, be warned and stay away (lol)


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You might want to add some length to the shawl in multiples of 6, so the edging fits well. I like the red and black as accent. Not sure what color beads would be best for that. Maybe do the red and black yarn on the cast on and then just use black beads for the edging. As for bead size, what I like about the pearls is that they definitely show up.  So I like their size. Wow, not sure what size. I wouldn't go smaller than a 6/0, and I would like something larger so it doesn't get lost. The higher the number for beads, that smaller the bead. Do you have a Walmart close to you so you can check out beads and sizes and see what works for you?? That's where I got my pearls.  And I would recommend doing a gauge swatch here. You will have more stitches than she does, but her ELizabeth is 30" long. So you can find the gauge of your yarn for 4" and then calculate how many stitches you will need for 30", keeping in mind the multiples of 6. Good luck. I myself am in love with red cashmere since Ros' projects.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning all..  Just stopping by to see what everyone is up to! 
When we bought the pickle the story was on it.. Its for the children that are too eager for Christmas morning.. each family can do their own thing.. We choose to let the one who finds it open the first gift of Christmas eve... some let the one who finds it hand out the gifts in the morning provided they are old enough... it is just a cute idea that you can do what ever you want with..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all..  Just stopping by to see what everyone is up to!
> When we bought the pickle the story was on it.. Its for the children that are too eager for Christmas morning.. each family can do their own thing.. We choose to let the one who finds it open the first gift of Christmas eve... some let the one who finds it hand out the gifts in the morning provided they are old enough... it is just a cute idea that you can do what ever you want with..


 :thumbup:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Good Morning!

Adding beads is a lot of fun, Tanya. Purplfi did a workshop last year (or so). She has a lot of information there to read up on, and we are all here for you, too. 

Thanks for the info. on your shawl pin, Bev. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Such good info and support. Thanks Toni. I know I can count on you all. 

Bev--I have a Jo-ann's that has a very large display of beads. Unfortunately they are mainly in short strands so would probably go online to see what places like Firestone (is that the right name) has in bulk quantity once I saw something I liked locally. I like the idea of black bead and mixed yarns for the neck area. It would definitely provide color balance along with varied texture. Will have to study the pattern for ga and size. I am okay doing that.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Such good info and support. Thanks Toni. I know I can count on you all.
> 
> Bev--I have a Jo-ann's that has a very large display of beads. Unfortunately they are mainly in short strands so would probably go online to see what places like Firestone (is that the right name) has in bulk quantity once I saw something I liked locally. I like the idea of black bead and mixed yarns for the neck area. It would definitely provide color balance along with varied texture. Will have to study the pattern for ga and size. I am okay doing that.


Fire Mountain Gems... http://www.firemountaingems.com/?engine=google&s_kwcid=TC|4981|fire%20mountain%20gems%20coupon||S|e|46988984660&campaign=Branded+Campaign&adgroup=Branded+-+High+CTR&keyword=fire+mountain+gems+coupon&gclid=CIWM4PzOjsICFVFgMgodr2gAsg&ad=46988984660


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... That store is a very dangerous place. Jane, be warned and stay away (lol)


Thank you for the warning.
(Somehow I think that I have gotten a bad reputation for having no resistance when it comes to buying yarn! How could that happen?!  )


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...has anyone worked with sea cell yarn? ...


I have some but haven't used it yet. Maybe I should consider that for one of the projects that I have coming up this week.
I am knitting a shawl now with 50% silk 50% camel - because someone knit their Ashton with that combo. It is sooo soft!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all..  Just stopping by to see what everyone is up to!
> When we bought the pickle the story was on it.. Its for the children that are too eager for Christmas morning.. each family can do their own thing.. We choose to let the one who finds it open the first gift of Christmas eve... some let the one who finds it hand out the gifts in the morning provided they are old enough... it is just a cute idea that you can do what ever you want with..


Good morning back to you, Ronie. Today is not going to be a lot of knitting because I have to help my husband with a project in the back yard. He's taking down a huge maple tree and I'll be helping load up the truck with limbs and branches to take up for yard waste recycling. Oh, fun! I may be able to sneak in some knitting but have to be available to work as soon as he is ready for me. He's got a couple of guys helping him with the worst of it, so I can't complain too much. Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

My son developed his own twist on that pickle ornament - something that he hides in the tree to drive his mother crazy: a scented, tree-shaped, car air freshener. I'll look for a bit then give up but every time I go near that tree, I can smell it & have to hunt again. Like the pickle, it is hard to see in the green boughs - & I have a large tree.
Unlike the kid who finds the pickle & gets to open a present first, my son is in danger of not getting his presents.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have some but haven't used it yet. Maybe I should consider that for one of the projects that I have coming up this week.
> I am knitting a shawl now with 50% silk 50% camel - because someone knit their Ashton with that combo. It is sooo soft!


I have knit with sea cell before and it felt wonderful! Your yarn sounds wonderful. I'm going to have to see about getting some.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for the warning.
> (Somehow I think that I have gotten a bad reputation for having no resistance when it comes to buying yarn! How could that happen?!  )


Ha, ha!!! Not that I have any problems on that count! HA!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> My son developed his own twist on that pickle ornament - something that he hides in the tree to drive his mother crazy: a scented, tree-shaped, car air freshener. I'll look for a bit then give up but every time I go near that tree, I can smell it & have to hunt again. Like the pickle, it is hard to see in the green boughs - & I have a large tree.
> Unlike the kid who finds the pickle & gets to open a present first, my son is in danger of not getting his presents.


Too funny!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, JoAnne's should also have beads in little containers also. Like a bunch in a container. I believe the boxed are close to the strung beads but on a different aisle. There's also pony beads, kind of cheap, but a nice size for the Elizabeth. I don't know if they have any bags that aren't a mixture of colors.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning all..  Just stopping by to see what everyone is up to!
> When we bought the pickle the story was on it.. Its for the children that are too eager for Christmas morning.. each family can do their own thing.. We choose to let the one who finds it open the first gift of Christmas eve... some let the one who finds it hand out the gifts in the morning provided they are old enough... it is just a cute idea that you can do what ever you want with..


Found this on an earlier kp post. I didn't look at everything that popped up when I searched Christmas pickle on kp.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275396-1.html


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

WAH! I think I saw a mention of Camel and Llama. About 3-10 yards each for some edge work? I'm familiar with silk...I just want to play with the 100% animal fiber to see how it feels.

I've got a commission to start as soon as the colors arrive in Cross Stitch. I'll only photograph the finished item as it isn't part of the contest photos/projects. The kitty died within the last month or so...and we all know cotton lasts longer than the photograph paper.

I'm going to be working up the kitty and two pieces of wood close to it. Thanks to two KP members and what I had in my current stash of cross stitch floss...my purchase of 28 count even-weave is going to be put to use within 2 weeks/1 month. The person I'm doing this for is quite aware of what goes into cross stitch...so she'll compensate me when I finish and ship the finished work to her. Her hands won't let her do cross stitch, but I'm able to and happy to do it!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Fire Mountain Gems... http://www.firemountaingems.com/?engine=google&s_kwcid=TC|4981|fire%20mountain%20gems%20coupon||S|e|46988984660&campaign=Branded+Campaign&adgroup=Branded+-+High+CTR&keyword=fire+mountain+gems+coupon&gclid=CIWM4PzOjsICFVFgMgodr2gAsg&ad=46988984660


I sent you that company name and now you send it back to me. Pretty funny that I couldn't recall the name correctly. thanx.

Did you order from them? Did you like dealing with them?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for the warning.
> (Somehow I think that I have gotten a bad reputation for having no resistance when it comes to buying yarn! How could that happen?!  )


I don't know Jane. Woman's intuition?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I have some but haven't used it yet. Maybe I should consider that for one of the projects that I have coming up this week.
> I am knitting a shawl now with 50% silk 50% camel - because someone knit their Ashton with that combo. It is sooo soft!


Mine has a very silky feel and is also very soft.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, JoAnne's should also have beads in little containers also. Like a bunch in a container. I believe the boxed are close to the strung beads but on a different aisle. There's also pony beads, kind of cheap, but a nice size for the Elizabeth. I don't know if they have any bags that aren't a mixture of colors.


We will find out now won't we. Actually I am surprised at how large their bead section is. I prefer shopping at Ben Franklins when it comes to chain stores but they are smaller and have less choices in some things. Their yarn is infinitely better.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

ArtBeads.com has an amazing supply of 8/0 seed beads. I have gotten beads from both ArtBeads and Fire Mountain Gems. They both seem to be good to work with.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

My Walmart has a selection of black pearl beads. I chose the medium ones for my Elizabeth. They are 97 cents for 50 beads. And they have a smaller size. Joanne might have some comparable?

Cranberry pie in the oven and pork sausage browned. Both will be frozen for Thanksgiving breakfast. Biscuits and gravy and cranberry pie. Now to do some clean up and maybe get the bathroom cleaned. Starting to get down to the place that THINGS NEED TO BE DONE.  Family coming next week.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

That sounds like a really good price Bev. How many beads did your Elizabeth need?

Thanx Toni. I have looked at Fire Mt Beads and they have a great collection of glass and semi-precious stones. Will check out Art Beads, too as well as Jo-ann's and Ben Franklin's. My old favorite was the bead district in NYC where you could get lost in any one of the shops for hours. They used to be cheap--operative phrase is 'used to be.'


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Mine needed 160 beads. If you use your red cashmere and enlarge the pattern, you will need more.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I just got back in after an enjoyable evening watching my 14 year old granddaughter in her school performance of "The Little Princess".
> 
> I think I may do that WIP ornament, having remembered the following which I had bought at a yarn store after I had seen that ornament before but too late for a previous Knitting Guild luncheon. I think those markers will work.
> 
> Sue


Oh, I googled bamboo pins and now I see. These pins can be used to hold seems together of knitted items to sew and look like they are less than 3 inches long. I have never seen them before. I don't get out much, can you tell. 
I remember seeing something like this maybe from a Lion Brand email some time ago. They used regular metal straight pins and used thread to knit several rows. I don't remember how they were presented, if it was in a "ball" of yarn (thread) - I just recall the straight pins and them saying it would be the.worlds smallest knitting needles. 
These bamboo pins do make so much more sense than what I was thinking of.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

And now I'm off to free movie night (held once a month) at church. I am the official popcorn making queen there. We have a small real popcorn machine.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> And now I'm off to free movie night (held once a month) at church. I am the official popcorn making queen there. We have a small real popcorn machine.


Have fun!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> And now I'm off to free movie night (held once a month) at church. I am the official popcorn making queen there. We have a small real popcorn machine.


Yum! Enjoy!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chris, enjoy your time as Popcorn Making Queen!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Found this on an earlier kp post. I didn't look at everything that popped up when I searched Christmas pickle on kp.
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-275396-1.html


That is what ours looks like too!!! My son as he has gotten older finds it fast and moves it on me!! so I don't always know where its at...


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> I sent you that company name and now you send it back to me. Pretty funny that I couldn't recall the name correctly. thanx.
> 
> Did you order from them? Did you like dealing with them?


I have not ordered from them but I would love to go through their showroom... and factory.. they are about 3 to 4 hours from me  but only a short distance from his sister so I could possible to that some day 

Have fun Chris... what movie are you watching ??? I hope its a good one


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My Walmart has a selection of black pearl beads. I chose the medium ones for my Elizabeth. They are 97 cents for 50 beads. And they have a smaller size. Joanne might have some comparable?
> 
> Cranberry pie in the oven and pork sausage browned. Both will be frozen for Thanksgiving breakfast. Biscuits and gravy and cranberry pie. Now to do some clean up and maybe get the bathroom cleaned. Starting to get down to the place that THINGS NEED TO BE DONE.  Family coming next week.


Hey Bev, I never heard of cranberry pie. It sounds interesting. Is it like other berry pies?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Cranberry pie in the oven and pork sausage browned. Both will be frozen for Thanksgiving breakfast. Biscuits and gravy and cranberry pie. Now to do some clean up and maybe get the bathroom cleaned. Starting to get down to the place that THINGS NEED TO BE DONE.  Family coming next week.


You must be feeling better. 

I have never heard of cranberry pie either. Could you share your recipe?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> That is what ours looks like too!!! My son as he has gotten older finds it fast and moves it on me!! so I don't always know where its at...


What a stinker! 

Our pickle ornament looks the same as that one also. But I didn't know the story. Thanks, everyone, for sharing it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

It is so easy. No crust to mix and roll out. My kind of pie. 

Cranberry Pie
1 bag of fresh cranberries'
1/2 C white sugar
3/4 C butter, melted
2 eggs, beaten
1 C white sugar
1 C flour
1 t vanilla

Preheat oven to 325 degrees.

Grease and flour a pie plate.

Rinse cranberries. Place cranberries in the pie plate. SPrinkle cranberries with the 1/2 C sugar.

In a bowl whisk together melted butter, 1 C sugar, flour, beaten eggs and vanilla until smooth. Pour over cranberries in pie plate and smooth batter to the edges.

Bake for 45-60 min in a 325 degree oven until a cake tester comes out clean. It took 70 minutes in my oven.

Serve warm or cold. Refrigerate leftovers.

It's just a mix and dump recipe. Quite easy.  And very tasty.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks so much Bev. That is a great recipe for me to whip up quick for Thanksgiving. I love cranberries.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

This sounds great! We live in a cranberry growing area--have to try it!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Bev! It looks very delicious and easy to make gluten-free.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Ronie -- I've been wanting to go to Fire Mountain also. It is about 300 mi from here. Now that winter is here no chance of trying to get over the mountains until spring/summer. But if sometime later, you want to go maybe we could coordinate our schedule and get to meet. Wouldn't that be fun. With luck, I might be able to bring my friend Laurie, who is the one who crochets with gillions of beads incorporated into dresses. She has done a lot of business with them, but never visited either.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

seadog said:


> This sounds great! We live in a cranberry growing area--have to try it!


Yes you do!!! me too!!! I am going to give this a try!! it sounds wonderful


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Belle1 said:


> Ronie -- I've been wanting to go to Fire Mountain also. It is about 300 mi from here. Now that winter is here no chance of trying to get over the mountains until spring/summer. But if sometime later, you want to go maybe we could coordinate our schedule and get to meet. Wouldn't that be fun. With luck, I might be able to bring my friend Laurie, who is the one who crochets with gillions of beads incorporated into dresses. She has done a lot of business with them, but never visited either.


That would be so much fun!!! We will have to keep this in mind


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome, guys. It is quite yummy. Enjoy!!

I've been thinking that it would be easy to do with other fruits-cherries, peaches, raspberries etc. Pies without having to deal with the crust.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> It is so easy. No crust to mix and roll out. ...


This reminds me of Clafoutis - a very popular dessert made in France - they use all kinds of fresh fruit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> This reminds me of Clafoutis - a very popular dessert made in France - they use all kinds of fresh fruit.


Ah!! Experimentation shall ensue!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Here is one that you would have to adjust sugar levels according to the fruit: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/strawberry-pretzel-salad-recipe.html

I vote for Ben and Jerry's Vanilla in place of the Cool Whip for garnish.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Thanks for the cranberry pie recipe Bev, it sounds good  KX - you can put Ben and Jerry's in place of anything and I'll try it 

Have a great time at the movies Chris (although you may be home by the time I write this).

I have ordered from Fire Mountain Gems and found them good to work with.

My Ashton is off the needles!! It is still brown and straw colored (it did not change into Ros' red, hmm) but I think it will look nice once blocked. I bought some Eucalan which I have heard nice things about so will try that for the wash tomorrow. I'll send pics once done.

Someone mentioned the Bonnie's Wish MKAL. I signed up for that one. It will probably take me until next November to finish it but it sounds like it will be interesting.

Have a great night / day all,

Melanie


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have not ordered from them but I would love to go through their showroom... and factory.. they are about 3 to 4 hours from me  but only a short distance from his sister so I could possible to that some day
> 
> Have fun Chris... what movie are you watching ??? I hope its a good one


I would definitely make it a major point to get to their showroom. That is how I felt about going to WEBS which is right along the way to Boston for me. It is about 2.5 hrs from my house.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

melanie--have Euclan and used it on several projects. It is very easy to use. It really softens the yarn as it adds lanolin. What I found is that it relaxes the yarn so it loses the squooshiness of it to some degree. Not sure this is the best description of what I feel but it is the best I can come up with. I guess just saying be aware that it may change the texture or feel of the yarn.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> And now I'm off to free movie night (held once a month) at church. I am the official popcorn making queen there. We have a small real popcorn machine.


Great! Have a lovely time


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> This reminds me of Clafoutis - a very popular dessert made in France - they use all kinds of fresh fruit.


I have made that with cherries! Lovely.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> I have made that with cherries! Lovely.


Me, too 
Cherry Clafoutis is very popular.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations, Melanie! That's too bad about the red.  I am guessing your Ashton is going to be beautiful. :thumbup:

Thanks for all of the pie ideas! We are going to give the cranberry version a try. 

Happy Sunday!!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, you made me smile being disappointed that your Ashton didn't turn into Ros's red.  I have got to que up a project in red. Just sayin'.  I am certain yours will be beautiful though. 

Kaixixang, anything with pretzels, strawberries and cream cheese has got to be good. 

Knitted a swatch for my Magic Vest. My four colors are working well together and the three strands are giving me the gauge I need. Woohoo! Off and running. I am still not done unraveling the fragile color, but I am sure I have enough unraveled to get the Vest done.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, I've been so busy with family and the wedding and I've got so many pages to catch up on, I'm not sure where to start. Post some pics first or catch up with everything &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, I've been so busy with family and the wedding...


Missed you but knew that you were busy.
Hope everything has gone well.


> Post some pics first or catch up with everything


Catching up will take a while. I, for one, want to see the expression on your daughter's face when you gave her the Ashton.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Have fun Chris... what movie are you watching ??? I hope its a good one


Ronnie, I really don't remember the name of the movie, but they are always Christian movies. This one was about a man who owned a toy store and the grumpy man who became his competition across the street and how the turn of events and the first man was able to change the heart of the second man. they are always good rated "G" movies. (I'm not saying that I don't stray from this on my own time)


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Catching up will take a while. I, for one, want to see the expression on your daughter's face when you gave her the Ashton.


Definitely looking forward to that.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Catching up will take a while. I, for one, want to see the expression on your daughter's face when you gave her the Ashton.


Thank you Jane, here are a few pics💞 Rachel loved her Ashton and her little scarf made of the leftover yarn 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, here is a few pics💞


Lovely! It is larger than I had realised- excellent for keeping out chills. Rachel looks so happy, and is a good looking girl!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ah, Magic Vest time. Looking forward to seeing what everyone will be doing while I watch from the sideline. Need to begin working on documenting my toddler miter square jacket for the workshop in January. 

Need to rethink my craft table. It was a pretty poor experience yesterday. the Firehouse craft fair was also a disaster. There was only one real craftsperson there. The rest was manufactured little things or baked goods and they only had about 20 people come in all day. At least my Market had more people, but still not a good turn out. People had excellent feedback on my work but only sold 1 hat to an acquaintance at discount. Several people wanted things for later--will see if any of them call me. One man wanted a custom sweater--we didn't recognize each other at first but we do know each other so maybe he will remember. Gave him a very cheap price and he knew it. $175 for labor of a mens small-medium crew neck style. What do others think of this price. He would provide the yarn. At least the company at the Market was nice as it always is.

Hoping the day warms a bit as forecast so rest of garlic can be planted.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I was just having a quick flick through posts for now, but had to comment on this. Absolutely love your Ashton,and I think from the look on your daughter's face that she does too.
I think she will get a lot of pleasure from wearing it, and you will too, seeing her wearing it.

Sue


RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, here is a few pics💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...here are a few pics💞 Rachel loved her Ashton and her little scarf made of the leftover yarn 💞


As well she should. It looks great on her - goes quite well with that dress, too. Of course, you knew this was her colour.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben. They had a gorgeous beachside wedding and it was so relaxed and casual and everyone had loads of fun. My daughter Jane did all of the photography for the wedding and her daughter Keira-Lee was her assistant. KL is following in her mother's footsteps and takes awesome photos herself. &#128158;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben. They had a gorgeous beachside wedding and it was so relaxed and casual and everyone had loads of fun. My daughter Jane did all of the photography for the wedding and her daughter Keira-Lee was her assistant. KL is following in her mother's footsteps and takes awesome photos herself. 💞


It all sounds idyllic! What a lovely occasion.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah Ros, been thinking of your and your daughter. The expression on her face is priceless. Thank you so much for sharing. Your Ashton turned out pretty large, lovely and warm. So good to see your DD (who is gorgeous by the way) with it on. I can't imagine turning out a shawl that large in the time you did.  Looks like it was a lovely wedding also.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben.... My daughter Jane did all of the photography...💞


Beautiful on all counts.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Now I am seeing more pictures, Ros. Jane did a great job on the photography.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Here is one that you would have to adjust sugar levels according to the fruit: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/strawberry-pretzel-salad-recipe.html
> 
> I vote for Ben and Jerry's Vanilla in place of the Cool Whip for garnish.


My aunt made this for our family reunion!! I was such a emotional mess I didn't eat anything  but it sure looked good and my uncle raved about how she made her pretzel salad  so it must of been really good


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Lovely! It is larger than I had realised- excellent for keeping out chills. Rachel looks so happy, and is a good looking girl!


Thank you Julie, Rachel wore it to the wedding, she feels the cold and it kept her nice and warm. Carmen, Jackson, Jane and Keira-Lee have all gone home. Rachel leaves tomorrow morning and I'm going to be so sad. It has been so incredibly wonderful having them all here. We had another family lunch today and we were all talking about how wonderful the wedding was. My brother Al (father of the bride) said that they modelled Claire and Ben's wedding on Rachel and Len's beachside wedding. Lovely compliment 😀 Rachel is sad tonight because she's leaving us to go home😥 hopefully she can come back soon 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Definitely looking forward to that.


Thank you KittyChris, it was a surprise and she loves it 💞


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, here are a few pics💞 Rachel loved her Ashton and her little scarf made of the leftover yarn 💞


Beautiful photos! She looks really happy with her gifts.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Your Ashton is lovely Ros, your daughter looks so happy with it. Wonderful gift.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben. They had a gorgeous beachside wedding and it was so relaxed and casual and everyone had loads of fun. My daughter Jane did all of the photography for the wedding and her daughter Keira-Lee was her assistant. KL is following in her mother's footsteps and takes awesome photos herself. 💞


Wonderful photos and a beautiful bride and lovely setting.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I was just having a quick flick through posts for now, but had to comment on this. Absolutely love your Ashton,and I think from the look on your daughter's face that she does too.
> I think she will get a lot of pleasure from wearing it, and you will too, seeing her wearing it.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, Rachel does love it and has put in her order for the same Drops pattern that I made for her sister Jane but with slightly longer sleeves. Rachel was very tired in those photos because she had been up at 4am to catch her flight and then I take photos of her very soon after she gets here 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros those are beautiful pictures. You have a beautiful family.. and WOW on the Ashton!!! it is much larger than I thought too!!! and beautiful.. so it your daughter.. she is a very pretty girl... you were so right that the color is perfect for her! The Bride is beautiful also... you have a great eye for pictures... Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> As well she should. It looks great on her - goes quite well with that dress, too. Of course, you knew this was her colour.


Thank you Jane, Rachel snuggles up to her shawl, I think because it so soft and she did receive many compliments at the wedding 😀


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris we love those movies too!!! We also like action and mystery movies.. and if its a western its a good chance we will watch it!!  but I love those feel good movies.. I have been having a blast watching the HallMark movies.. I have not gotten to record very many this week because of working but I have some still on the DVR to watch..  Its my quiet time... my time to knit and the dogs time to "Chill" LOL 
I did one slipper yesterday for the length of time it took to watch 'Arsenic and Old Lace' great old movie.. Last night hubby said.. 'Don't you have any of those old movies you like to watch?? he was so tired but would of sat through a little bit of it... I search through TCM and record the ones I like... whether I have seen them or not


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> It all sounds idyllic! What a lovely occasion.


Thank you Julie, it really was. At the reception Al & Kaz (mother and father of the bride) organised a photo booth and it printed out 2 sets of 4 photos, one for you to keep and the other one was put into a photo album and you wrote a message next to your photos for the bride and groom. Al and Kaz put 2 boxes of props ( masks, feather boas, hats etc for dress ups) outside the booth for everyone to dress up for the photos. So much fun !!!💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--Just got the photos. That red Ashton is huge--didn't realize that. So much red--beautiful. How much yarn did that take? The scarf is also terrific. Your knitting skills are superb and your DD's pleasure at it is very visible. That was a terrific gift you did for her.

The wedding photos are also wonderful. Your niece is a beauty. Your family sounds like a good, fun loving bunch. Happy you.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ah Ros, been thinking of your and your daughter. The expression on her face is priceless. Thank you so much for sharing. Your Ashton turned out pretty large, lovely and warm. So good to see your DD (who is gorgeous by the way) with it on. I can't imagine turning out a shawl that large in the time you did.  Looks like it was a lovely wedding also.


Thank you Bev, I'm so happy I made the large size, it will keep Rachel warm. I did spend a lot of time knitting this one and a lot of things didn't get done, but who cares, those things waiting to be done will still be there tomorrow. I really wanted to finish it so I could give it to her personally. The wedding was beautiful and everyone had a great time💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Beautiful on all counts.


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben. They had a gorgeous beachside wedding and it was so relaxed and casual and everyone had loads of fun. My daughter Jane did all of the photography for the wedding and her daughter Keira-Lee was her assistant. KL is following in her mother's footsteps and takes awesome photos herself. 💞


Ros-- what a memorable week! Such fun to see your daughter with her beautiful red shawl, and to see those romantic wedding photos... It looks like a perfect wedding, and a lovely family. Your brother looks like a real character! Now you can enjoy some relaxation, I hope!!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Now I am seeing more pictures, Ros. Jane did a great job on the photography.


Thank you Bev. I can't wait to see the rest of the photos, these were just a little preview. Jane knows I get very excited and can't wait so she sends me some to keep me happy I think 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Beautiful photos! She looks really happy with her gifts.


Thank you Pam, happy and tired. Traveling takes a lot out of her 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Your Ashton is lovely Ros, your daughter looks so happy with it. Wonderful gift.


Thank you Miss Melba, I'm so happy that Rachel loves it 💞 I'm going to miss her so much when she leaves tomorrow 😥


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wonderful photos and a beautiful bride and lovely setting.


Thank you, Claire was a really beautiful bride. Her dress was elegant. It was a bit windy and her veil had teardrop crystals on every point which held her veil down with the weight of the crystals. When Rachel and Len got married it was so windy that Rachel took her veil off for the rest of the ceremony because it was constantly blowing all over her face. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Ros those are beautiful pictures. You have a beautiful family.. and WOW on the Ashton!!! it is much larger than I thought too!!! and beautiful.. so it your daughter.. she is a very pretty girl... you were so right that the color is perfect for her! The Bride is beautiful also... you have a great eye for pictures... Thanks for sharing!!


Thank you Ronie, I did get very excited about the way my Ashton was progressing, even though I had a few visits to the frog pond. I thought if I had enough yarn I would make the largest size and I'm so glad I did because it's perfect for Rachel. I love all of the friendship and encouragement of this gorgeous group. You are all amazing and wonderful people and I thank everyone of you for making me feel sooooo welcome 💞 Claire is beautiful, but also more importantly just a really genuine, kind and loving person, we all love her and her darling new hubby 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--Just got the photos. That red Ashton is huge--didn't realize that. So much red--beautiful. How much yarn did that take? The scarf is also terrific. Your knitting skills are superb and your DD's pleasure at it is very visible. That was a terrific gift you did for her.
> 
> The wedding photos are also wonderful. Your niece is a beauty. Your family sounds like a good, fun loving bunch. Happy you.


Thank you Tanya, I bought 7 skeins @ 50grams each and I used almost 6 of them. It was 4ply. The scarf is not very long, but it is long enough to tuck into Rachel's coat collar for winter. I will make her some longer scarves for next year.
I can't wait to see the rest of the wedding photos, these were just a quick preview. Claire is beautiful and she has a gorgeous personality and hubby is a lovely man, we all love him too💞 99% of the family are a great fun loving bunch, one couple don't talk to us, but you get a grip and move on, very hurt at the time, but moved on and enjoy the rest of the family 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

vermontmary said:


> Ros-- what a memorable week! Such fun to see your daughter with her beautiful red shawl, and to see those romantic wedding photos... It looks like a perfect wedding, and a lovely family. Your brother looks like a real character! Now you can enjoy some relaxation, I hope!!


Thank you, both of my brothers are gorgeous and definitely fun loving characters, we laugh a lot when we get together. I know from experience that tomorrow when Rachel leaves to go back to Sydney that I will be flat as a pancake. Rachel was really upset tonight about the thought of leaving her family and friends. It always takes her a few days to settle back down again after she gets home. I'm going to miss her so much. It's been lovely having them all here, but it was all too brief 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Tanya, I bought 7 skeins @ 50grams each and I used almost 6 of them. It was 4ply. The scarf is not very long, but it is long enough to tuck into Rachel's coat collar for winter. I will make her some longer scarves for next year.
> I can't wait to see the rest of the wedding photos, these were just a quick preview. Claire is beautiful and she has a gorgeous personality and hubby is a lovely man, we all love him too💞 99% of the family are a great fun loving bunch, one couple don't talk to us, but you get a grip and move on, very hurt at the time, but moved on and enjoy the rest of the family 💞


It seems like every family has an obligatory hostile in the mix. It is like said, you don't know good without there being evil, not suggesting this couple is evil, but you know what I mean.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, Rachel wore it to the wedding, she feels the cold and it kept her nice and warm. Carmen, Jackson, Jane and Keira-Lee have all gone home. Rachel leaves tomorrow morning and I'm going to be so sad. It has been so incredibly wonderful having them all here. We had another family lunch today and we were all talking about how wonderful the wedding was. My brother Al (father of the bride) said that they modelled Claire and Ben's wedding on Rachel and Len's beachside wedding. Lovely compliment 😀 Rachel is sad tonight because she's leaving us to go home😥 hopefully she can come back soon 💞


I know from my own brief experience how cold Sydney can get- so Rachel will have lots of use for a lovely shawl like that. It really makes you realise what a vast country you live in- I know it took us about 5 hours to fly from Sydney to Darwin, and I am sure it must be similar from Sydney to Perth. In an ideal world I would be living in our South Island close to my own family- but I have to make do with the occasional visit when I have been able to save up for it- their house is tiny- so I have to stay in a motel if I want to be close, and then I have to kennel Ringo- and then there is the cost of the tickets- it all adds up!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, it really was. At the reception Al & Kaz (mother and father of the bride) organised a photo booth and it printed out 2 sets of 4 photos, one for you to keep and the other one was put into a photo album and you wrote a message next to your photos for the bride and groom. Al and Kaz put 2 boxes of props ( masks, feather boas, hats etc for dress ups) outside the booth for everyone to dress up for the photos. So much fun !!!💞


What a lovely idea! Very thoughtful of Al and Kaz!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> It seems like every family has an obligatory hostile in the mix. It is like said, you don't know good without there being evil, not suggesting this couple is evil, but you know what I mean.


Yes definitely know what you mean!!!💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know from my own brief experience how cold Sydney can get- so Rachel will have lots of use for a lovely shawl like that. It really makes you realise what a vast country you live in- I know it took us about 5 hours to fly from Sydney to Darwin, and I am sure it must be similar from Sydney to Perth. In an ideal world I would be living in our South Island close to my own family- but I have to make do with the occasional visit when I have been able to save up for it- their house is tiny- so I have to stay in a motel if I want to be close, and then I have to kennel Ringo- and then there is the cost of the tickets- it all adds up!


Rachel lives about 2 hours north if Sydney at Avoca Beach, so it just adds extra time to her journey, making it a very long day for her. Our house is small but we all just made it work.absolute chaos and stuff everywhere, but we made it work and loved every minute of it 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ros, oh my - your Ashton it is gorgeous and absolutely stunning on your daughter. She is beautiful
Your niece is beautiful as well and the pictures of her wedding are delightful. You have excellent photographers in your family. I love all the crystals and the setting at the beach. Thanks for posting all the pics. Love it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Ros, I see you snuck in some photos of your daughters wedding while I was posting. Gorgeous back ground and again a very beautiful girl. You are a proud mom and righteously so.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, oh my - your Ashton it is gorgeous and absolutely stunning on your daughter. She is beautiful
> Your niece is beautiful as well and the pictures of her wedding are delightful. You have excellent photographers in your family. I love all the crystals and the setting at the beach. Thanks for posting all the pics. Love it.


Thank you so much KittyChris, I was just thinking it's 1.15am here and I am wondering if I'm posting too many pics. Please tell me if I am. I don't want to hog the thread and certainly don't want everyone to get sick of me and my pics 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh Ros, I see you snuck in some photos of your daughters wedding while I was posting. Gorgeous back ground and again a very beautiful girl. You are a proud mom and righteously so.


Thank you KittyChris, I am a proud Mum and I love my family, Lace party family included 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel lives about 2 hours north if Sydney at Avoca Beach, so it just adds extra time to her journey, making it a very long day for her. Our house is small but we all just made it work.absolute chaos and stuff everywhere, but we made it work and loved every minute of it 💞


My daughter would manage- but the SIL would not- and it is wisest not to upset him, or get upset myself because he is as he is- Bronwen is happy with her family and that is the important thing. I too can cope with chaos! Especially when my mind is on higher matters- like getting the current priority WIP finished- houses are always there- but Peter is very finicky about tidiness- takes all sorts!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much KittyChris, I was just thinking it's 1.15am here and I am wondering if I'm posting too many pics. Please tell me if I am. I don't want to hog the thread and certainly don't want everyone to get sick of me and my pics 💞


You could not 'hog the thread' Ros! We have so much to learn from your skills as a knitter- and we love seeing other's worlds!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> My daughter would manage- but the SIL would not- and it is wisest not to upset him, or get upset myself because he is as he is- Bronwen is happy with her family and that is the important thing. I too can cope with chaos! Especially when my mind is on higher matters- like getting the current priority WIP finished- houses are always there- but Peter is very finicky about tidiness- takes all sorts!


Exactly 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> You could not 'hog the thread' Ros! We have so much to learn from your skills as a knitter- and we love seeing other's worlds!


Thank you so much Julie, I've never had so many compliments in my life and I love seeing other worlds too 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Julie, I've never had so many compliments in my life and I love seeing other worlds too 💞


They are very well deserved compliments- I think you are one very fine artist with your needles- and I use that word advisedly you take it beyond 'craft'! (I believe it is a male dominated world that has demoted women's work to mere craft, and lauded sculpture etc as 'Art')


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Rachel lives about 2 hours north if Sydney at Avoca Beach, so it just adds extra time to her journey, making it a very long day for her. Our house is small but we all just made it work.absolute chaos and stuff everywhere, but we made it work and loved every minute of it 💞


She's beautiful!


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Ros, I love seeing your beautiful pictures and being able to share in your happiness! The red shawl is scrumptious and such a wonderful gift for your lovely daughter. How wonderful that you could give it to her in person and see that great smile on her face.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

We tend to love picture here, Ros.  I think that we love compliments also.  Make yourself at home.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Beautiful photos? Oh, yes, the more the merrier


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very well deserved compliments- I think you are one very fine artist with your needles- and I use that word advisedly you take it beyond 'craft'! (I believe it is a male dominated world that has demoted women's work to mere craft, and lauded sculpture etc as 'Art')


Beautifully put! and agreed!!! We have some amazing knitting shown here! It helps me strive to be better and better all the time


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

This is my little WIP ornament. What do you think? it took less than 10 minutes to make. I used some Lion Brand bonbons yarn I had received in a swap here on KP a year or two ago. I have enough markers to make 4 more ornaments. I may give a couple for my ornament exchange at the Knitting Guild and make a couple for our tree.

Sue


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, here are a few pics💞 Rachel loved her Ashton and her little scarf made of the leftover yarn 💞


Ros, your Ashton is very pretty. It looks a lot larger than mine and I added extra repeats in chart 2 and 3.

It is obvious vyour daughter appreciates it very much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> This is my little WIP ornament....


So cute!  That yarn works really well.
I might make a couple, too, but I won't have such elegant needles - just toothpicks with beads, I would imagine. I'll have a look to see what is around but I doubt I'll find anything.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Sue, that turned out so cute. Love it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Those little bon bon packs are really cute. Have the same package and was surprised at how much yarn there actually was. The sparkle is great for highlights or ornaments. How would you show off your ornament with the mini-needles? Hang it? Lay on the table?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Attach it to the tree. Think I probably have some metallic thread I can use to hang it.

Sue


tamarque said:


> Those little bon bon packs are really cute. Have the same package and was surprised at how much yarn there actually was. The sparkle is great for highlights or ornaments. How would you show off your ornament with the mini-needles? Hang it? Lay on the table?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ros, your Ashton and ALL of the photos are wonderful! Thank you for sharing your family with us. 

Sue, that WIP ornament is great! I would hang it in a tree for sure!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Sue, that came out so well. And I love the sparkly Bon Bons.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I had started a 7/8 size sock with 48 st and 2.75mm circulars...I had to rip it down to the starting loop and work my 120-down to- 60 Cable Cast On. I start out with the doubled # plus one so I don't have anyone with a line in their calf/shins. 1st row --> I stitch in intended rib pattern 2 down to 1 for comfort.

I have no idea where my size 10 (3.25mm) or 11 (3mm) set pairs are. I'm working with the US standard of worsted yarn...so I'm getting my inches built quickly. (Whew!)

We have our cornbread based stuffing started. Still have to get more canned milk for pumpkin pies.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks for the reminder of the canned milk Kaixiang I need flour too! Then I think we are ready. I have everything else. We picked up the Turkey today and its thawing in the fridge.. 

Those are going to be warm and comfy socks too.. I made my husbands pair with US5 and fishermens wool they turned out really nice and warm.. 

Sue that turned out better than I thought they would, clearly yours is cuter than the patterns  I love the Bon Bon yarn. I have a pack and I started using it for a Mandela and then go busy with so many other things its a forgotten WIP  Those needles are great too.. I wonder if a bamboo skewer and a wooden bead would work.. it would get close anyway.. that and some clear nail polish


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are very well deserved compliments- I think you are one very fine artist with your needles- and I use that word advisedly you take it beyond 'craft'! (I believe it is a male dominated world that has demoted women's work to mere craft, and lauded sculpture etc as 'Art')


Thank you Julie. I love the compliments (who wouldn't?) but more than that I love how caring and supportive everyone is.💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Thanks for the reminder of the canned milk Kaixiang I need flour too! Then I think we are ready. I have everything else. We picked up the Turkey today and its thawing in the fridge..
> 
> Those are going to be warm and comfy socks too.. I made my husbands pair with US5 and fishermens wool they turned out really nice and warm..
> 
> Sue that turned out better than I thought they would, clearly yours is cuter than the patterns  I love the Bon Bon yarn. I have a pack and I started using it for a Mandela and then go busy with so many other things its a forgotten WIP  Those needles are great too.. I wonder if a bamboo skewer and a wooden bead would work.. it would get close anyway.. that and some clear nail polish


Sounds like a plan. The skewers can be cut so easily to desired length and I am sure you can find a nice bead to glue onto it. But as you know the skewers are pretty delicate being such thin slivers of wood. Wood chopsticks might be better. And the decorative ones might even be nicer--the ones with lacquered and painted surfaces. They too can be cut to length easily.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. I love the compliments (who wouldn't?) but more than that I love how caring and supportive everyone is.💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> She's beautiful!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ros, I love seeing your beautiful pictures and being able to share in your happiness! The red shawl is scrumptious and such a wonderful gift for your lovely daughter. How wonderful that you could give it to her in person and see that great smile on her face.


Thank you, I love sharing with all of you. It was really wonderful to give it to her in person 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> We tend to love picture here, Ros.  I think that we love compliments also.  Make yourself at home.


Thank you Bev, I am at home here. I love it thanks to all of my new friends, my KP family💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Beautiful photos? Oh, yes, the more the merrier


Thank you, I love seeing everyone's photos also 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> Beautifully put! and agreed!!! We have some amazing knitting shown here! It helps me strive to be better and better all the time


I agree. I thought I knew about knitting, but since I've been on KP it's shown me how little I actually do know. I'm learning new things and I love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> This is my little WIP ornament. What do you think? it took less than 10 minutes to make. I used some Lion Brand bonbons yarn I had received in a swap here on KP a year or two ago. I have enough markers to make 4 more ornaments. I may give a couple for my ornament exchange at the Knitting Guild and make a couple for our tree.
> 
> Sue


It's gorgeous Sue, I love it. Did you make the little knitting needles yourself? I do have some tiny bits of leftover yarn that would be perfect for making these. Thanks for sharing💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ros, your Ashton is very pretty. It looks a lot larger than mine and I added extra repeats in chart 2 and 3.
> 
> It is obvious vyour daughter appreciates it very much.


Thank you Tricia, I did the largest size, Rachel loves her shawl and scarf and that makes me very happy💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Ros, your Ashton and ALL of the photos are wonderful! Thank you for sharing your family with us.
> 
> Sue, that WIP ornament is great! I would hang it in a tree for sure!


Thank you Toni. I agree the ornament is gorgeous and I would also hang it on my tree 🎄💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thank you. No, I found them in a LYS. They called them bamboo marking pins. There is a pic of them, a couple of pages back. They were the perfect thing to use.

Sue



RosD said:


> It's gorgeous Sue, I love it. Did you make the little knitting needles yourself? I do have some tiny bits of leftover yarn that would be perfect for making these. Thanks for sharing💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like a plan. The skewers can be cut so easily to desired length and I am sure you can find a nice bead to glue onto it. But as you know the skewers are pretty delicate being such thin slivers of wood. Wood chopsticks might be better. And the decorative ones might even be nicer--the ones with lacquered and painted surfaces. They too can be cut to length easily.


Do you think wood toothpicks would work with a bead glued on the end? 💞


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

The toothpicks work with lace or fingering - I made some last year.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. No, I found them in a LYS. They called them bamboo marking pins. There is a pic of them, a couple of pages back. They were the perfect thing to use.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I will look out for them, ready made sounds great to me. I will look again for the pic. I do have to make sure I catch up on everything, hopefully later today 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

seadog said:


> The toothpicks work with lace or fingering - I made some last year.


Thank you I'm looking forward to making some, I love them, they are so cute💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, so sad, Rachel has left to go home. I miss her already. So grateful to spend time with her and crying my eyes out now she has gone back home. &#128549;
I will try my best to catch up with all of the pages I have missed &#128158;


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ah, Ros, I can see why you love it. Full of life and fun!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Ros, I can see why you love it. Full of life and fun!


Thank you 💞 now if only I had taken note of the page number that I was up to before Rachel got here. I hope I don't miss anyone out while trying to catch up. If I do miss anyone please know it was not intentional 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you 💞 now if only I had taken note of the page number that I was up to before Rachel got here. I hope I don't miss anyone out while trying to catch up. If I do miss anyone please know it was not intentional 💞


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I had to copy the address in the window and edit the page number before I tapped return on my keyboard...went to page 40 and worked up.

One note about the pretzel salad...The Cook's Country Test Kitchen (? possible title correct?) has a variant where you add cream cheese and heavy cream with some sugar. Bake the crust, smear the dairy section on the cooled crust. When you pour the home made jello mix with the thawed fruit mixed in on the re-chilled crust and dairy layers - you get to refrigerate everything before serving. There are at least 2-3 different vanilla mixes made by Ben and Jerry's...you get to pick.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I had to copy the address in the window and edit the page number before I tapped return on my keyboard...went to page 40 and worked up.
> 
> One note about the pretzel salad...The Cook's Country Test Kitchen (? possible title correct?) has a variant where you add cream cheese and heavy cream with some sugar. Bake the crust, smear the dairy section on the cooled crust. When you pour the home made jello mix with the thawed fruit mixed in on the re-chilled crust and dairy layers - you get to refrigerate everything before serving. There are at least 2-3 different vanilla mixes made by Ben and Jerry's...you get to pick.


Sounds delicious 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> I tried for a better picture today. Windy and used the van hood but hope you can see the variegated yarn at the start. It makes me think of cool, calm water. Maybe it can be titled Lagoon Ashton. :lol: ;-)


It's beautiful, I love the colours and the name 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> It's beautiful, I love the colours and the name 💞


Thank you Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Ronie oh, Tanya, I had a beagle. Think coyotes got her a year ago. She was trailing a rabbit and when trailing beagles will not come when called. She never came in that night, hated to go out after dark so I knew something happened to keep her away from home. I searched for weeks.


I'm so sorry about your beagle 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pic. He looks very happy in his jacket.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

It's beautiful Sue, I love it &#128158;


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> I have been really busy the past week or so, now I am trying to catch up reading. Still a few pages to go, but will make it if you all don't go posting like crazy.
> 
> Sue


I know what you mean, I'm trying to catch up too!!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> That was fast!!!! a nice quick project  we all need several of those


Definitely!!! 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my version of Oborine - the same pattern as Sue posted earlier. I am still having trouble getting a good pic. I might try once more but I have to concentrate on other things at the moment.


Beautiful Jane, I love it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Before I get at the work I am supposed to be doing...
> Here is the yarn that I bought the other day - when I couldn't find the silk that I was looking for. Lace & fingering weight.


Yummy, yummy, yummy, great grocery shopping 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Here it is on the blocking board. The first picture is blurry, but I put it up here because it shows true color. I am very pleased.
> When it dries, I will model it.


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am not much into wearing them, myself. I just like to make them. I *have* given things that I have made to some of his family - like my Basic Black Holiday shawl that I just gave to his mother for her 92nd birthday.


I bet she loved it because it's so beautiful 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> I'll support you to the hilt :thumbup:


Me too 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Thank you Jane, here are a few pics💞 Rachel loved her Ashton and her little scarf made of the leftover yarn 💞


So , so beautiful. Both the knitting and the model! :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> My beautiful niece Claire and her hubby Ben. They had a gorgeous beachside wedding and it was so relaxed and casual and everyone had loads of fun. My daughter Jane did all of the photography for the wedding and her daughter Keira-Lee was her assistant. KL is following in her mother's footsteps and takes awesome photos herself. 💞


Those are fanstastic photos. They capture the happy atmosphere so well. Great work.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Do you think wood toothpicks would work with a bead glued on the end? 💞


I am sure you could make them work, but they are awfully tiny and are very breakable.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Rachel lives about 2 hours north if Sydney at Avoca Beach, so it just adds extra time to her journey, making it a very long day for her. Our house is small but we all just made it work.absolute chaos and stuff everywhere, but we made it work and loved every minute of it 💞


So, so pretty and they both look so handsome!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, that WIP is such good fun :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you 💞 now if only I had taken note of the page number that I was up to before Rachel got here. I hope I don't miss anyone out while trying to catch up. If I do miss anyone please know it was not intentional 💞


I just learned this little thing recently. When you go to Watched Topics at the top of the KP page, you will see our Lace Party topic listed. If you look to the right for the column with the last person who posted there are a couple of symbols below that name. The one on the left looks like =>. When you click on it you get taken to the last page you read.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

triciad19 said:


> Sunny Ashton is making her appearance too bring some cheer to a gloomy day. She said there is a light breeze that makes her want to soar to see the world.
> 
> She is even fluffing her edges to catch the breezes.


Sunny Ashton is beautiful 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Ros, I can see why you love it. Full of life and fun!


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> You might want to add some length to the shawl in multiples of 6, so the edging fits well. I like the red and black as accent. Not sure what color beads would be best for that. Maybe do the red and black yarn on the cast on and then just use black beads for the edging. As for bead size, what I like about the pearls is that they definitely show up.  So I like their size. Wow, not sure what size. I wouldn't go smaller than a 6/0, and I would like something larger so it doesn't get lost. The higher the number for beads, that smaller the bead. Do you have a Walmart close to you so you can check out beads and sizes and see what works for you?? That's where I got my pearls.  And I would recommend doing a gauge swatch here. You will have more stitches than she does, but her ELizabeth is 30" long. So you can find the gauge of your yarn for 4" and then calculate how many stitches you will need for 30", keeping in mind the multiples of 6. Good luck. I myself am in love with red cashmere since Ros' projects.


Oops my fault 😀 red cashmere is gorgeous 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--great photo of you DH and DD. Their looks will be with you forever.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for the warning.
> (Somehow I think that I have gotten a bad reputation for having no resistance when it comes to buying yarn! How could that happen?!  )


No idea, but I think it happens to a lot of us 💞 do we care about having a bad reputation for having no resistance when it comes to buying yarn? I don't think so 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> It is so easy. No crust to mix and roll out. My kind of pie.
> 
> Cranberry Pie
> 1 bag of fresh cranberries'
> ...


Sounds delicious 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Melanie, you made me smile being disappointed that your Ashton didn't turn into Ros's red.  I have got to que up a project in red. Just sayin'.  I am certain yours will be beautiful though.D


Melanie it made me smile too. I agree yours will be beautiful too 💞 this red cashmere seems to have taken on a life of its own. What have I done? 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> My aunt made this for our family reunion!! I was such a emotional mess I didn't eat anything  but it sure looked good and my uncle raved about how she made her pretzel salad  so it must of been really good


I'm so sorry you couldn't eat anything, I hope you are feeling better now 💞 emotional mess is so hard to deal with. Sending lots of love to you and hope things improve 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Thank you. No, I found them in a LYS. They called them bamboo marking pins. There is a pic of them, a couple of pages back. They were the perfect thing to use.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue, I found the page, so cute, I love them 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Ah, Ros, I can see why you love it. Full of life and fun!


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So , so beautiful. Both the knitting and the model! :thumbup:


Thank you Normaedern 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Those are fanstastic photos. They capture the happy atmosphere so well. Great work.


Thank you , it was a gorgeous day and everyone had a great time 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I am sure you could make them work, but they are awfully tiny and are very breakable.


No, no, no. I'm going to try and find the marking pins, I like that idea so much better 💞 If I make them I'm going to knit them on normal very thin needles and then transfer them onto the marking pins😀 that would be much easier for me 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> I just learned this little thing recently. When you go to Watched Topics at the top of the KP page, you will see our Lace Party topic listed. If you look to the right for the column with the last person who posted there are a couple of symbols below that name. The one on the left looks like =>. When you click on it you get taken to the last page you read.


Thank you so much for this info, that will help a lot 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> So, so pretty and they both look so handsome!!


Thank you💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--great photo of you DH and DD. Their looks will be with you forever.


Thank you, yes they will be with me forever 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much for this info, that will help a lot 💞


this tip made a big difference for me in reading KP forums, especially the ones that have so many pages that I only read occasionally


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Beautiful Jane, I love it 💞


Thank you, Ros


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I bet she loved it because it's so beautiful 💞


Several months ago, I gave her one of Dee O'Keefe's designs that I knit - Kimani - & she wore it all the time so I figured she might like another.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ... =>. When you click on it you get taken to the last page you read.


Thank you for that tidbit.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

=>. When you click on it you get taken to the last page you read.

Thanks, Tanya. What a handy thing to know. Thanks for that info.

And Ha!! It works.  I had to try it otherwise I totally would have forgotten it when it came time that I needed it.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Several months ago, I gave her one of Dee O'Keefe's designs that I knit - Kimani - & she wore it all the time so I figured she might like another.


Jane I have to say why wouldn't she love your magnificent shawls and wear them and be so proud? A very lucky lady to have such beauty to wrap around her shoulders. One could be forgiven I hope for being just a little jealous. Very, very special for a lovely lady 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Hi everyone, Jane just sent me 6 photos of Claire and Ben's wedding. Would you like to see them or is it too much? &#128158; Ros and then she sent some more &#128512;


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

So glad I could finally provide some tech info to others instead of my usual asking &#128522;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Hi everyone, Jane just sent me 6 photos of Claire and Ben's wedding. Would you like to see them or is it too much? 💞 Ros


I for one would love to see more photos of the wedding- never say no to photos! (that is for me).


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I for one would love to see more photos of the wedding- never say no to photos! (that is for me).


Ok be warned I don't need much encouragement. I am so proud of my daughter Jane's photography. 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Bring them on, Ros.  Edit to say, you did! 

I must tell you that those pictures are stunning! If I were a bride I would be most pleased.

Not to mention the water and sky brought some peace to my soul.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok be warned I don't need much encouragement. I am so proud of my daughter Jane's photography. 💞


And the atmospheric clouds really add in to the whole image- I agree Jane's photography has given Claire some wonderful memories to treasure.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Bring them on, Ros.  Edit to say, you did!
> 
> I must tell you that those pictures are stunning! If I were a bride I would be most pleased.
> 
> Not to mention the water and sky brought some peace to my soul.


Thank you Bev, I can't wait to see the rest of the photos, I think Jane did an awesome job 💞and of course I think my niece is a really beautiful bride.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> And the atmospheric clouds really add in to the whole image- I agree Jane's photography has given Claire some wonderful memories to treasure.


Thank you so much Julie. Jane was a little nervous because it is not her full time occupation any more, she just does weddings occasionally. This one was extra special because it was Claire and Ben's wedding and Jane wanted the photos to be perfect. I think if these are any indication then she has nothing to worry about 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Jane ... why wouldn't she love your magnificent shawls...


Thank you for your kind words


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Very beautiful photos.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I am so proud of my daughter Jane's photography. 💞


Lovely subjects & great photography.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Thank you for your kind words


You're welcome, but I'm only speaking the truth💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Very beautiful photos.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Lovely subjects & great photography.


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry you couldn't eat anything, I hope you are feeling better now 💞 emotional mess is so hard to deal with. Sending lots of love to you and hope things improve 💞


As much as I wanted to eat all the goodies my family made.. at the end of it all I lost a little over 10 pounds I have not stepped on the scale today... but I will tomorrow because I have my routine visit with my Dr. and I'll see if any more has come off... I could stand to loose another 10 and I'd be a very happy girl.. 

Ros those pictures are stunning your have beautiful children!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you so much Julie. Jane was a little nervous because it is not her full time occupation any more, she just does weddings occasionally. This one was extra special because it was Claire and Ben's wedding and Jane wanted the photos to be perfect. I think if these are any indication then she has nothing to worry about 💞


Nothing at all to cause her concern! And isn't Claire a lovely looking young lady!?


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Beautiful bride and truly beautiful wedding photos.

Sue


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Ronie said:


> As much as I wanted to eat all the goodies my family made.. at the end of it all I lost a little over 10 pounds I have not stepped on the scale today... but I will tomorrow because I have my routine visit with my Dr. and I'll see if any more has come off... I could stand to loose another 10 and I'd be a very happy girl..
> 
> Ros those pictures are stunning your have beautiful children!!!


I would also be happy to lose a few pounds myself. Thank you Ronie, I love these photos too 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Nothing at all to cause her concern! And isn't Claire a lovely looking young lady!?


Thank you Julie and I think so too 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD, those photos are stunning. I am lost for words. Claire must be over the moon with them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD, those photos are stunning. I am lost for words. Claire must be over the moon with them :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


Thank you, I'm not sure if Claire and Ben have seen any of them yet, because they are on their honeymoon. Her Mum & Dad have seen these photos and they are over the moon with them. I did ask my daughter if I could post them here and she said of course. Just thought I would do the right thing and ask her permission 💞 I really love these photos, but I probably should calm down a bit. I'm sure there's a limit to how many you all want to see. Maybe I will sneak in a couple more when Jane sends them to me 😉💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> As much as I wanted to eat all the goodies my family made.. at the end of it all I lost a little over 10 pounds I have not stepped on the scale today... but I will tomorrow because I have my routine visit with my Dr. and I'll see if any more has come off... I could stand to loose another 10 and I'd be a very happy girl..
> 
> Ros those pictures are stunning your have beautiful children!!!


Is that why you couldn't eat--the food was not on your diet?


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Is that why you couldn't eat--the food was not on your diet?


I don't diet anymore!!! I just make sure that what I eat is healthy. It was emotions and the meds I went off of when I had hives.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I don't diet anymore!!! I just make sure that what I eat is healthy. It was emotions and the meds I went off of when I had hives.


Understand. Diets are a drag; eating healthy is the goal


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Maybe I will sneak in a couple more when Jane sends them to me 😉💞


Please do!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Please do!


Ok but you are going to have to say "enough already" 💞 I think my darling daughter Jane has gone to bed so I guess I will have to see what she sends me tomorrow. Very exciting 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Ok but you are going to have to say "enough already" 💞 I think my darling daughter Jane has gone to bed so I guess I will have to see what she sends me tomorrow. Very exciting 💞


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Beautiful bride and truly beautiful wedding photos.
> 
> Sue


Thank you so much Sue 💕


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Here is my Arum Shawl MKAL by Anne-Lise Maigaard after clue 2. The yarn is totally wonderful to work with: Posh Natasha 50% camel 50&% silk. Remember I needed help choosing the beads? I went with the matte green. The lilac would have shown up better, of course.
Sue is doing this one as well - maybe she'll show us her Clue 2?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arum Shawl MKAL by Anne-Lise Maigaard after clue 2. The yarn is totally wonderful to work with: Posh Natasha 50% camel 50&% silk. remember I needed help choosing the beads? I went with the matte green. The lilac wold have shown up better, of course.
> Sue is doing this one as well - maybe she'll show us her Clue 2?


Yes, I can see the beads- I agree they are not a vast contrast- but subtle is good too. Jane do you ever do house work? or are you able just to ignore it?- I have just been washing dishes- failing to locate a 5mm circular- going to have to go onto straights for the very simple shawl I am working in my purple Alpaca.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jane--how gorgeous. Interesting texture. What are the cluster stitches? Sorry but cannot see the beads even when enlarged. Like the center stitch with its cluster of YO's or what ever it is. It is different as it is not an open lace pattern. Looks like you found a great use for this special yarn.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> This is my little WIP ornament. What do you think? it took less than 10 minutes to make. I used some Lion Brand bonbons yarn I had received in a swap here on KP a year or two ago. I have enough markers to make 4 more ornaments. I may give a couple for my ornament exchange at the Knitting Guild and make a couple for our tree.
> 
> Sue


Those are really cute! Will make fun little gifts!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...Jane do you ever do house work?


Oh, gosh! All of my dirty secrets are coming out now! My yarn addiction, my housework aversion, ...


> or are you able just to ignore it?


I _ *am*_ pretty good at that, actually.
I rarely knit in the daytime, however, I stay up into the wee hours plying my needles.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> Ok be warned I don't need much encouragement. I am so proud of my daughter Jane's photography. 💞


Wow! Wonderful photos! Beautiful couple!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arum Shawl MKAL by Anne-Lise Maigaard after clue 2. The yarn is totally wonderful to work with: Posh Natasha 50% camel 50&% silk. remember I needed help choosing the beads? I went with the matte green. The lilac wold have shown up better, of course.
> Sue is doing this one as well - maybe she'll show us her Clue 2?


That is looking really good and I like the matte beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> jane--how gorgeous.


Thanks - I've been wanting to do one of her patterns for a while.


> Interesting texture.


Isn't it? As you say, a good choice for this yarn, I think. I have to get more.


> What are the cluster stitches?


I think that they are called star stitches:
(k3tog, yo, k3tog, yo, k3tog, yo, k3tog) all in the same 3 sts. 3 sts gathered and increased to 7

The beads should show up in the next clue! I can't wait to get at it. Maybe I can manage to have supper earlier this evening!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> That is looking really good and I like the matte beads.


Thanks


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

STUNNING wedding photos, Ros! Your daughter sure has a special gift! The bride and groom will be so pleased when they get to see them. :thumbup:

Jane, that MAL is beautiful! I really like that cluster stitch at the spine. What a creative way to do that.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

P.S. - has anyone else seen the ArtBead specials today? :? I just placed another, yes - another, order.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I _ *am*_ pretty good at that, actually.
> I rarely knit in the daytime, however, I stay up into the wee hours plying my needles.


 :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: And of course you have your boy, and swimming and your little dog and DH somewhere in the picture!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> STUNNING wedding photos, Ros! Your daughter sure has a special gift! The bride and groom will be so pleased when they get to see them. :thumbup:
> 
> Jane, that MAL is beautiful! I really like that cluster stitch at the spine. What a creative way to do that.


That is the stitch I was asking about. It looks terrific.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, that MAL is beautiful! I really like that cluster stitch at the spine. What a creative way to do that.


Thank you - I will thank you on Anne-Lise's behalf for the creativity compliment.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: :lol: :lol: :lol: And of course you have your boy, and swimming and your little dog and DH somewhere in the picture!


...which would be the reasons that I don't get a chance to knit during the day.
(I cheat on that when I am on my own.)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> ...which would be the reasons that I don't get a chance to knit during the day.
> (I cheat on that when I am on my own.)


That was what I was assuming!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lovely start to your shawl Jane. I like the different spine. And the color is very nice. I was wondering about the housework and life in general too. But you have let the secret out: you do not need to sleep!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Lovely start to your shawl Jane...


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is the stitch I was asking about. It looks terrific.


It sure does. :thumbup:

KnitPicks just sent a 25% off email...oh my!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> It sure does. :thumbup:
> 
> KnitPicks just sent a 25% off email...oh my!


Haven't rec'd that yet, but that is okay. I need to stop drooling over yarns and use what I have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> P.S. - has anyone else seen the ArtBead specials today? :?


I only had time for a quick glance - that & Auntie's Beads.


TLL said:


> ...KnitPicks just sent a 25% off email...oh my!


I haven't received that yet. This Cyber Shopping is going to cut into my knitting time tonight.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...KnitPicks just sent a 25% off email...


So I figured that I should go check out the site & discovered this: 
THE BIG SALE - up to 84% off on over 800 yarns
http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSale/Sale_Home.cfm


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> So I figured that I should go check out the site & discovered this:
> THE BIG SALE - up to 84% off on over 800 yarns
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSale/Sale_Home.cfm


Oh dear!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Not on beads unfortunately.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> So I figured that I should go check out the site & discovered this:
> THE BIG SALE - up to 84% off on over 800 yarns
> http://www.knitpicks.com/cfSale/Sale_Home.cfm


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Not on beads unfortunately.


Maybe the 25% deal that Toni mentioned covers beads. Toni?
That being said, their bead prices are very good.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Here is my pic for my Arum clue 2 and one for the start of clue 3. Now I don't know whether to thank Jane or blame her! Taking the pic, I realized that I had omitted two beads, but fortunately I was only on the next row and these beads were put on after the stitch was knit, so I didn't have to tink back to the beading row. So thanks for drawing my attention to that, but now I didn't do the housework I was planning to do, as I had to correct it at once. Unlike Jane, I did no beading in clue 2, but just with clue 3 where I have knit a few rows.

Mine is also a Posh yarn, Sylvia, wool/silk mix and also very nice to knit.
Sue


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, a beautiful shawl. I love the colour :thumbup: Beautifully knitted, too!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

The 25% off was for certain yarns from KnitPicks. They have a marino/silk lace weight that looks really nice.

The ArtBead sale is taking 20 - 30 cents off per package of beads, up to 60% off. I like that you only have to spend $15 to get free shipping from them. That is still quite a few beads. 

Beautiful shawl, Sue!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sue, another beautiful shawl. Another beautiful colour and beautifully knitted, too :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Now I don't know whether to thank Jane or blame her! ...


I didn't do it!
I keep wondering how hard it would be to add a bead after the fact - as in sewing one on. I keep trying to remember to check back over my rows to make sure that there are no missing beads. Usually, I count back the WS, so that helps. I once put in two beads on the same stitch. I didn't see it until I was blocking. I know some people smash them but I figured a blind man would be glad to see it. So I left it.

Your Arum looks great. Those beads looks really nice with that yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, a beautiful shawl. I love the colour :thumbup: Beautifully knitted, too!


Thank you


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't do it!
> I keep wondering how hard it would be to add a bead after the fact - as in sewing one on. I keep trying to remember to check back over my rows to make sure that there are no missing beads. Usually, I count back the WS, so that helps. I once put in two beads on the same stitch. I didn't see it until I was blocking. I know some people smash them but I figured a blind man would be glad to see it. So I left it.
> 
> Your Arum looks great. Those beads looks really nice with that yarn.


Purplfi touched on that subject in her beading workshop. When I added beads to my 2nd Winter's Mirage during her class last year, I used that technique to add a few to places that I thought could use a little more bling. I used the same yarn as the scarf and wove in a long tail as I left the pre-strung bead where I wanted it to go on the fabric. It worked pretty well. Unless I get my nose right down in there to examine, I can not tell there is extra yarn holding on those beads.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane and Sue, what lovely shawls. I love the star stitch on the spine of the shawl. Jane, your bead work is wonderful and I like the color you chose. Sue, I see the start of your beads. It's going to look very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> Purplfi touched on that subject in her beading workshop. When I added beads to my 2nd Winter's Mirage during her class last year, I used that technique to add a few to places that I thought could use a little more bling. I used the same yarn as the scarf and wove in a long tail as I left the pre-strung bead where I wanted it to go on the fabric. It worked pretty well. Unless I get my nose right down in there to examine, I can not tell there is extra yarn holding on those beads.


really??? hmmm I might have a project that would look nice with some afterthought beads 

*Jane and Sue* those are coming along so nicely!!! and I agree with the rest of us.. that spine is a winner!!! I noticed it right away..  please let the designer know how well it was received.. 
I got the sale flyer in my email from Knit Picks but the site is over loaded and my internet is taking forever to load the site.. 
I will keep looking through! this could take hours.. LOL


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...I used the same yarn as the scarf and wove in a long tail as I left the pre-strung bead where I wanted it to go on the fabric...


Aaah! Thank you for sharing that. I wondered how you could get the bead to be on the right angle & how to avoid pulling the yarn if it was sewn in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Jane and Sue, what lovely shawls...


Thank you, Bev


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...*Jane and Sue* those are coming along so nicely!!! ...


Thank you


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Evil people!!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> really??? hmmm I might have a project that would look nice with some afterthought beads
> 
> I got the sale flyer in my email from Knit Picks but the site is over loaded and my internet is taking forever to load the site..
> I will keep looking through! this could take hours.. LOL


I suppose it is a "little" heavier, but it is lace weight, so not much.

Maybe that is why I cannot get onto craigslist today. My hubby really would like a dog of his own.  I can hardly believe this is the same guy that I married. Pets were not needed here on the farm way back then. Whoo Hoo! It is a nice change to have.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. I was relieved about that. I guess I was tired last night and just forgot those couple of beads. They were both side by side.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I didn't do it!
> I keep wondering how hard it would be to add a bead after the fact - as in sewing one on. I keep trying to remember to check back over my rows to make sure that there are no missing beads. Usually, I count back the WS, so that helps. I once put in two beads on the same stitch. I didn't see it until I was blocking. I know some people smash them but I figured a blind man would be glad to see it. So I left it.
> 
> Your Arum looks great. Those beads looks really nice with that yarn.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks. It is very bright and cheery and I am enjoying this design.

Sue


Normaedern said:


> Sue, another beautiful shawl. Another beautiful colour and beautifully knitted, too :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Interesting. I went onto Craigslist for something and had no problem. Called my garage to check out these tires and he could not get onto Craigslist no matter what he did. Nor could he get my email directly to him. Is this what we have to look forward to with loss of Net Neutrality.

I am resisting this 84% sale like the plague but am sure I will take a peak later after so much is no longer available. This is my strategy to protect me from myself.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's good to know. I would not have thought of adding later.

Sue


TLL said:


> Purplfi touched on that subject in her beading workshop. When I added beads to my 2nd Winter's Mirage during her class last year, I used that technique to add a few to places that I thought could use a little more bling. I used the same yarn as the scarf and wove in a long tail as I left the pre-strung bead where I wanted it to go on the fabric. It worked pretty well. Unless I get my nose right down in there to examine, I can not tell there is extra yarn holding on those beads.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pic for my Arum clue 2 and one for the start of clue 3. Now I don't know whether to thank Jane or blame her! Taking the pic, I realized that I had omitted two beads, but fortunately I was only on the next row and these beads were put on after the stitch was knit, so I didn't have to tink back to the beading row. So thanks for drawing my attention to that, but now I didn't do the housework I was planning to do, as I had to correct it at once. Unlike Jane, I did no beading in clue 2, but just with clue 3 where I have knit a few rows.
> 
> Mine is also a Posh yarn, Sylvia, wool/silk mix and also very nice to knit.
> Sue


That is a glorious green! And very delicate beads- did you catch up with the housework?!?!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Bev. It is a slightly different design And I am enjoying knitting it. What is amazing is that Jane and I sem to have a couple of MKALs on the go at the same time and they always seem to be so completely different and there always seems to be something new to,learn.

Sue


eshlemania said:


> Jane and Sue, what lovely shawls. I love the star stitch on the spine of the shawl. Jane, your bead work is wonderful and I like the color you chose. Sue, I see the start of your beads. It's going to look very nice.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I suppose it is a "little" heavier, but it is lace weight, so not much.
> 
> Maybe that is why I cannot get onto craigslist today. My hubby really would like a dog of his own.  I can hardly believe this is the same guy that I married. Pets were not needed here on the farm way back then. Whoo Hoo! It is a nice change to have.


Does he have a breed in mind?.. my husband had said for many years that little dogs were worthless.. let me tell you.. if I had told him I saw another dachshund puppy in the paper he would of gone and gotten it!! They do change their minds with age don't they.. 

I did get into KnitPicks and am looking into some Hawthorn.. its a over 350 yrds so I am thinking if I want enough to make a shawl I would need at least 2 skeins of each color... I have to think on this.. its so hard to choose.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks Ronie. I'm looking forward to when it gets blocked to see the mesh body too.

Sue


Ronie said:


> really??? hmmm I might have a project that would look nice with some afterthought beads
> 
> *Jane and Sue* those are coming along so nicely!!! and I agree with the rest of us.. that spine is a winner!!! I noticed it right away..  please let the designer know how well it was received..
> I got the sale flyer in my email from Knit Picks but the site is over loaded and my internet is taking forever to load the site..
> I will keep looking through! this could take hours.. LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks, Julie. Let's just say I did a little vacuuming and cleaned a toilet, so at first sight it looks good, but maybe don't look closer!

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> That is a glorious green! And very delicate beads- did you catch up with the housework?!?!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Thanks, Julie. Let's just say I did a little vacuuming and cleaned a toilet, so at first sight it looks good, but maybe don't look closer!
> 
> Sue


Well, Heaven forbid that we never got to our knitting pins!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Sue--had missed a whole page which included your bright green MKAL. It is beautiful and will complement your coloring so well--assuming it is for you.

Seems like we are getting into some very bright colors lately--Winter seems to bring out this need in us. They are great.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Does he have a breed in mind?.. my husband had said for many years that little dogs were worthless.. let me tell you.. if I had told him I saw another dachshund puppy in the paper he would of gone and gotten it!! They do change their minds with age don't they.. quote]
> 
> I don't think a specific one. He talks about a lap dog, then he talks about the Weimaraner that we had once that liked to "sneek" onto our bed. There is a lot to choose from here.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ... I'm looking forward to when it gets blocked to see the mesh body too.


Do you mean From Chart A? Mine doesn't seem as open as a lot that I've seen.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...a little vacuuming and cleaned a toilet...


As long as you hit the salient parts!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue - also a great start to the MKAL  Very Christmasy green. 

At 6:02 PST I was on the Knit Picks site, shopping away albeit slowly since I was not the only one there. I picked up some yarn for the two baby blankets, and a couple of skeins for me. And two cables in longer lengths. I was good and did not buy everything that I wanted. If they put the needles on sale then, well, no telling what I would have done. Hee Hee.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Funny, I thought that too. Didn't want to up needle size as with Oborine. Hopefully when blocked it will be more open.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Do you mean From Chart A? Mine doesn't seem as open as a lot that I've seen.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Think I did! At least I am not hosting Thanksgiving!

Sue


jscaplen said:


> As long as you hit the salient parts!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Here is my Arum Shawl MKAL by Anne-Lise Maigaard after clue 2. The yarn is totally wonderful to work with: Posh Natasha 50% camel 50&% silk. Remember I needed help choosing the beads? I went with the matte green. The lilac would have shown up better, of course.
> Sue is doing this one as well - maybe she'll show us her Clue 2?


Looking gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Wow! Wonderful photos! Beautiful couple!


Thank you Pam 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> STUNNING wedding photos, Ros! Your daughter sure has a special gift! The bride and groom will be so pleased when they get to see them. :thumbup:


Thank you, I'm really sure that Claire and Ben will love the photos.



> Jane, that MAL is beautiful! I really like that cluster stitch at the spine. What a creative way to do that.


I think so too. I've never seen that cluster stitch before, it's a very interesting stitch. I like it too 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous 💞


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...Didn't want to up needle size as with Oborine.


I started with 3.75 but found it too loose - difficult to handle even, so I restarted with 3.5mm. I knit a coupe of chart A reps with that but then decided to switch back up to the 3.75mm. It worked okay then - I guess I just needed a bit of foundation where the yarn is so soft.


> Hopefully when blocked it will be more open.


I am hoping likewise.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pic for my Arum clue 2 and one for the start of clue 3. Now I don't know whether to thank Jane or blame her! Taking the pic, I realized that I had omitted two beads, but fortunately I was only on the next row and these beads were put on after the stitch was knit, so I didn't have to tink back to the beading row. So thanks for drawing my attention to that, but now I didn't do the housework I was planning to do, as I had to correct it at once. Unlike Jane, I did no beading in clue 2, but just with clue 3 where I have knit a few rows.
> 
> Mine is also a Posh yarn, Sylvia, wool/silk mix and also very nice to knit.
> Sue


Gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I didn't do it!
> I keep wondering how hard it would be to add a bead after the fact - as in sewing one on. I keep trying to remember to check back over my rows to make sure that there are no missing beads. Usually, I count back the WS, so that helps. I once put in two beads on the same stitch. I didn't see it until I was blocking. I know some people smash them but I figured a blind man would be glad to see it. So I left it.
> 
> Your Arum looks great. Those beads looks really nice with that yarn.


I would have left it and the blind man would definitely be glad to see it 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Bev, I can't wait to see the rest of the photos, I think Jane did an awesome job 💞and of course I think my niece is a really beautiful bride.💞


I agree totally Ros! Jane's photography is stunning and your niece could be a model! What wonderful memories they will have of their wedding!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> I agree totally Ros! Jane's photography is stunning and your niece could be a model! What wonderful memories they will have of their wedding!


Thank you, I'm hoping for some more photos today. I think their wedding album is going to be so special. 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Sue and Jane, those shawls are looking good. It is so much fun to do those mkal's it is fun to see how they will turn out. Bothe those yarns are such pretty colors.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

I think I am going to have to miss all these sales! I don't want to have to pack any more stuff!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> Sue and Jane, those shawls are looking good.


Thank you 


> It is so much fun to do those mkal's it is fun to see how they will turn out...


I agree - I have become an MKAL fanatic!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> I think I am going to have to miss all these sales! I don't want to have to pack any more stuff!!!


But if you move before it arrives, it will be a great house warming gift!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks , Bev. I am totally in agreement with Jane. These KALs are a lot of fun.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> I agree - I have become an MKAL fanatic!


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sue - closets are for hiding things, just close the doors, no cleaning needed 

Caryn - yarn is squishy, it packs well


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

The rest of the colors for my cross stitch commission have arrived today. Now I'm in the process of collecting all colors into one toolbox. I'm sure glad I don't have to get more evenweave, threader, hoop, and needles.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> But if you move before it arrives, it will be a great house warming gift!


I love the way you think. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Sue - closets are for hiding things, just close the doors, no cleaning needed
> 
> Caryn - yarn is squishy, it packs well


I know that's my problem!!! I need more closets 💞 Space saver bags, you can fit a lot of yarn into them and then it will look like you don't have much stash at all. 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I agree - I have become an MKAL fanatic!


Are you doing these shawls on a knitting machine??? Thats amazing to me.. you must be very nimble with your machine if that is what I am reading.. I had always thought MKAL was a Machine Knit A Long..

I think when I am heavy into a project just the top layer gets cleaned.. then when I can't take it anymore I really get in there and clean away... just so I can knit some more LOL

I need to go back into Knit Picks and look around some more. I really want to get some yarn but there are just so many to choose from.. How are you all doing with this sale??? I need to go to the site Toni mentioned about the beads.. I'd like to see what they have.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Nope, that's Mystery KAL. You get clues to knit. In the dark until done.

Sue


Ronie said:


> Are you doing these shawls on a knitting machine??? Thats amazing to me.. you must be very nimble with your machine if that is what I am reading.. I had always thought MKAL was a Machine Knit A Long..
> 
> I think when I am heavy into a project just the top layer gets cleaned.. then when I can't take it anymore I really get in there and clean away... just so I can knit some more LOL
> 
> I need to go back into Knit Picks and look around some more. I really want to get some yarn but there are just so many to choose from.. How are you all doing with this sale??? I need to go to the site Toni mentioned about the beads.. I'd like to see what they have.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...I had always thought MKAL was a Machine Knit A Long...


M is for Mystery!
We don't know what it will be like until we knit it.
We know that it will be a shawl - triangular, crescent, bottom-up - whatever, yarn weight is recommended, & amounts & beads, etc.
You get a clue, you knit it up, then you wait for the next.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Believe me, I am pretty good at filling them.

Sue


MissMelba said:


> Sue - closets are for hiding things, just close the doors, no
> cleaning needed
> 
> Caryn - yarn is squishy, it packs well


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Well, Jane, are we knitting machines?

Sue


jscaplen said:


> M is for Mystery!
> We don't know what it will be like until we knit it.
> We know that it will be a shawl - triangular, crescent, bottom-up - whatever, yarn weight is recommended, & amounts & beads, etc.
> You get a clue, you knit it up, then you wait for the next.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Well, Jane, are we knitting machines?


I'll never tell!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I'll never tell!


That made me smile. Lips are sealed 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Caryn - yarn is squishy, it packs well


Hmmmm, So true  and as Jane said, it would be a nice housewarming gift. And I do need some yarn for the magic vest


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Here is my pic for my Arum clue 2 and one for the start of clue 3. Now I don't know whether to thank Jane or blame her! Taking the pic, I realized that I had omitted two beads, but fortunately I was only on the next row and these beads were put on after the stitch was knit, so I didn't have to tink back to the beading row. So thanks for drawing my attention to that, but now I didn't do the housework I was planning to do, as I had to correct it at once. Unlike Jane, I did no beading in clue 2, but just with clue 3 where I have knit a few rows.
> 
> Mine is also a Posh yarn, Sylvia, wool/silk mix and also very nice to knit.
> Sue


It's looking lovely, Sue!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> But if you move before it arrives, it will be a great house warming gift!


Absolutely, Caryn!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

ah I knew they were so intricate I just couldn't wrap my brain around doing one on a machine!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Well, Jane, are we knitting machines?
> 
> Sue


I'd say you were .... you both are very quick with your knitting but also very good!! I hope to be this quick and half as good some day


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I know my mother used a knitting machine for a few years many years ago, but I don't think you would ever get the same satisfaction as when knitting with your hands, feeling the yarn between your hands etc. how would you ever put beads on? Just wondering.

Sue


Ronie said:


> ah I knew they were so intricate I just couldn't wrap my brain around doing one on a machine!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I used to have a knitting machine years ago. I made a couple of baby sweaters etc. Definitely love doing things by hand much better. I don't think you can do beads with a machine.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> I used to have a knitting machine years ago. I made a couple of baby sweaters etc. Definitely love doing things by hand much better. I don't think you can do beads with a machine.


Knitting loom (the Kiss loom) would allow for you to adjust stitches. And you wouldn't have to worry about the carriage messing up. I had a hand run knitting machine over 10 years ago...it's either hand or loom for this crafter!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> I'd say you were .... you both are very quick with your knitting but also very good!! I hope to be this quick and half as good some day


So sweet of you to say but I am sure that you are very bit as capable.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Does he have a breed in mind?.. my husband had said for many years that little dogs were worthless.. let me tell you.. if I had told him I saw another dachshund puppy in the paper he would of gone and gotten it!! They do change their minds with age don't they..
> 
> I did get into KnitPicks and am looking into some Hawthorn.. its a over 350 yrds so I am thinking if I want enough to make a shawl I would need at least 2 skeins of each color... I have to think on this.. its so hard to choose.


Tell him that little dogs are better watch dogs than the larger ones. I think you have to have neighbors close enough to hear them though.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Tell him that little dogs are better watch dogs than the larger ones. I think you have to have neighbors close enough to hear them though.


Oh we have 2 little dogs now... it kind of was my point LOL he was so against them for so long.. then I got a Corgie and he melted my husbands heart!!! we have had little dogs ever since.. all except my Sneakers.. she was a Golden Retriever and Collie mix.. the best dog ever.. she made it her business to guard us all.. very quietly too  These little things I am training to keep quite but it takes so long.. once they get it all will be nicer


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> The rest of the colors for my cross stitch commission have arrived today. Now I'm in the process of collecting all colors into one toolbox. I'm sure glad I don't have to get more evenweave, threader, hoop, and needles.


That is good! I hope we are going work in progress shots as well as the finished article :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KX--glad to see you back on track again and moving forward. How nice to have a commissioned piece to do. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--glad to see you back on track again and moving forward. How nice to have a commissioned piece to do. Can't wait to see it.


Looking forward to seeing how it develops, Kaixaxang!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! Just a few more days until the big feast!!! I am starting my pie's tonight... and have my fingers crossed that the Turkey is thawed by Thursday Morning 
Everything else will fall into place.. no worries LOL

I still have to decide on some online shopping... so much to choose from


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! Just a few more days until the big feast!!! I am starting my pie's tonight... and have my fingers crossed that the Turkey is thawed by Thursday Morning
> Everything else will fall into place.. no worries LOL
> 
> I still have to decide on some online shopping... so much to choose from


This is one Feast we have no equivalent for- although people are starting to celebrate the Maori New Year Mid-Winter- June/July. [Matariki]
Hope you all enjoy yourselves!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It is going to be that kind of week I think. My turkey is being slaughtered Wed a.m. and ordered some feet as well for soup. Buying the tiniest bird ever and it is costing me more than ever. Very organic! House is the wreck of the Hesperus and have been trying to reclaim it corner by corner. Did some of the kitchen yesterday. My gd ws going to come for 4 days but is working now so she will not be helping me as I hoped. But will get thru--have done it before when the back was not even moving, so will get it done again. Friends popped in from out of state yesterday with a gallon of cider from a local farm and I sent them back with a squash from their 1000 yr old seeds they gave me 3 yrs ago. It is the seed that keeps on giving, each year a bit different. Made a spread with it the other day; it is so easy to do and is a great way to deal with squash.

Cut squash into small pieces. Peel it if skin is tough/bitter 6 cups worth
Heat 1-2 Tbs oil (i use coconut oil, but you can use olive oil)
Add about 4-6 cloves finely chopped garlic and lightly sauté
Add squash and cook till it begins to soften. 
Add Thyme---about 2 tsp dry
Lower heat and let simmer for about an hour till it is in mashable state.
Let cool and put in containers. 

Add salt to taste if you use salt.

Will keep in refrig for 1-2 weeks or you can freeze it in small amounts.

Now I added cumin, hot pepper when doing the garlic and omitted the thyme.
Add whatever strikes you.
Saute onions in with the garlic.

It is a very flexible recipe, easy to do and uses up those mounds of squash that never go away. Also very healthy.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

tamarque said:


> It is going to be that kind of week I think. My turkey is being slaughtered Wed a.m. and ordered some feet as well for soup. Buying the tiniest bird ever and it is costing me more than ever. Very organic! House is the wreck of the Hesperus and have been trying to reclaim it corner by corner. Did some of the kitchen yesterday. My gd ws going to come for 4 days but is working now so she will not be helping me as I hoped. But will get thru--have done it before when the back was not even moving, so will get it done again. Friends popped in from out of state yesterday with a gallon of cider from a local farm and I sent them back with a squash from their 1000 yr old seeds they gave me 3 yrs ago. It is the seed that keeps on giving, each year a bit different. Made a spread with it the other day; it is so easy to do and is a great way to deal with squash.
> 
> Cut squash into small pieces. Peel it if skin is tough/bitter 6 cups worth
> Heat 1-2 Tbs oil (i use coconut oil, but you can use olive oil)
> ...


That sounds delicious!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

It sure beats lots of cream cheese or butter on crackers when needing a snack. And you can make a large amount and freeze in small jars, thawing when on when needed. I now have enough for Thanksgiving to use as a dip.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

My son's GF came by yesterday for the pumpkin I put up last month... she was so darn cute.. She is doing this huge feast for everyone I'm not exactly sure how many will be there.. but a lot!!! so I start to take her home and she says.. sooooo what all goes into a pumpkin pie!!  I told her.. and I suggested that she goes online for a good recipe.. then when we were in the store she took me over to the 'utensil' sections where all the baking pans are.. and she said anything from here Nana.. would be a perfect Christmas gift! YAY an idea as to what to buy! I saw some great pans I know she will love.. and all those cooking gadgets that are fun to get but rarely get used will be great stocking stuffers!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> My son's GF came by yesterday for the pumpkin I put up last month... she was so darn cute.. She is doing this huge feast for everyone I'm not exactly sure how many will be there.. but a lot!!! so I start to take her home and she says.. sooooo what all goes into a pumpkin pie!!  I told her.. and I suggested that she goes online for a good recipe.. then when we were in the store she took me over to the 'utensil' sections where all the baking pans are.. and she said anything from here Nana.. would be a perfect Christmas gift! YAY an idea as to what to buy! I saw some great pans I know she will love.. and all those cooking gadgets that are fun to get but rarely get used will be great stocking stuffers!


How fun! She sure sounds like a keeper. 

Thank you for the squash spread recipe, Tanya.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--so nice that you have such good relationships with kids and their cohorts. And what fun to be able to buy gadgets and gizmos and not feel guilty.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

sisu said:


> I agree totally Ros! Jane's photography is stunning and your niece could be a model! What wonderful memories they will have of their wedding!


Your daughter is a truly gifted photographer.
She has the loveliest of subjects, as well!

Keep sharing those pictures!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, thanks for the squash spread/dip recipe. Sounds heavenly.

Ronie, sounds as if you are getting things in line. Your son's GF sounds so sweet. 

DD and SIL getting in late tonight. Still have some areas I want to clean up and must make up their bed. Mop the kitchen floor. The bathroom is done thank goodness. It won't matter to them what I don't get done, but it's nice to have things spiffed a bit when company comes.

A house, a church and a conference room to clean up before getting back home for those last minute things. I know as soon as they get here, I will relax and let everything go as it will  And enjoy myself thoroughly.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Tanya, thanks for the squash spread/dip recipe. Sounds heavenly.
> 
> Ronie, sounds as if you are getting things in line. Your son's GF sounds so sweet.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--nice to look forward to relaxation today. I envy your energy to be able to do all that physical work. I used to be like that, but no more.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Ronie said:


> My son's GF came by yesterday for the pumpkin I put up last month... she was so darn cute.. She is doing this huge feast for everyone I'm not exactly sure how many will be there.. but a lot!!! so I start to take her home and she says.. sooooo what all goes into a pumpkin pie!!  I told her.. and I suggested that she goes online for a good recipe.. then when we were in the store she took me over to the 'utensil' sections where all the baking pans are.. and she said anything from here Nana.. would be a perfect Christmas gift! YAY an idea as to what to buy! I saw some great pans I know she will love.. and all those cooking gadgets that are fun to get but rarely get used will be great stocking stuffers!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I need help... Yes, I realize that you are all fully aware of this but I am being specific.
I need another vote - wish the pics were clearer. Actually I have two things for you to vote on - but one at a time.

I am planning on doing another Rapt for the Holidays (my basic black shawl that I posted a while ago). Originally, I wanted to do red for my sister who always dresses for Christmas & looks great in red - then I remembered that I already gave her a red shawl - well more burgundy.
So I am now figuring on green - but can't decide which beads to use.
Bottom-up: 
1.) Iris multi coloured transparent - shades from burnished gold/green/purple/blue - colours are not showing well
2.) silver-lined gun metal grey
3.) matte finish - frosted greens
4.) garnet lined ruby


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
(That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.) 

Beads bottom-up:
1.) silver lined red
2.) silver-lined gunmetal grey
3.) ruby-lined garnet
4.) matte black


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I need help... Yes, I realize that you are all fully aware of this but I am being specific.
> I need another vote - wish the pics were clearer. Actually I have two things for you to vote on - but one at a time.
> 
> I am planning on doing another Rapt for the Holidays (my basic black shawl that I posted a while ago). Originally, I wanted to do red for my sister who always dresses for Christmas & looks great in red - then I remembered that I already gave her a red shawl - well more burgundy.
> ...


I like #1 best.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
> (That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.)
> 
> ...


I like #3 best. That's a lovely shawlette.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I like #1 best.


Those are my go-to beads - I love them - so versatile.
Thanks for your input.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I need help... Yes, I realize that you are all fully aware of this but I am being specific.
> I need another vote - wish the pics were clearer. Actually I have two things for you to vote on - but one at a time.
> 
> I am planning on doing another Rapt for the Holidays (my basic black shawl that I posted a while ago). Originally, I wanted to do red for my sister who always dresses for Christmas & looks great in red - then I remembered that I already gave her a red shawl - well more burgundy.
> ...


Gun metal grey gets my vote. The matte frosted greens doesn't show up. The others seem too bright


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> I like #3 best. That's a lovely shawlette.


Those are the same colour beads that I used in my Oborine Shawl - kind of antique looking.
I was considering doing a mini Oborine instead but I have all of these lovely patterns that I want to try. Alcea seems the right size for what I want.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Gun metal grey gets my vote. The matte frosted greens doesn't show up. The others seem too bright


Yes - the green are pretty but not obvious enough.
The grey ones are quite versatile - same as I used in the black shawl.
Thanks for you input


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
> (That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.)
> 
> ...


#2 or #3.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> #2 or #3.


Thanks - yes - leaning towards them - but definitely the smaller beads if I use the grey. The 8/0 in the grey are actually a bit bigger than the 8/0 in the ruby.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Bottom-up:
> 1.) Iris multi coloured transparent - shades from burnished gold/green/purple/blue - colours are not showing well
> 2.) silver-lined gun metal grey
> 3.) matte finish - frosted greens
> 4.) garnet lined ruby


#1 or 3 (I like 3's glow in the non-flash photo)


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> 
> Beads bottom-up:
> 1.) silver lined red
> ...


#2 or 3 (3 is a very nice compliment to the yarn color with a nice little pop of color)

I really like the stitch in the Alcea scarf. I have picked it (the stitch) out for a scarf/shawl for my mom for someday in the future. :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> #1 or 3 (I like 3's glow in the non-flash photo)


The funny thing is that these beads show up more in the photo than IRL. Usually it is the other way around. But I love those beads.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> #2 or 3 (3 is a very nice compliment to the yarn color with a nice little pop of color)


IRL it works even better, I think, because the yarn is a bit darker & the ruby beads are more antique looking.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I like -#4 ruby for this one.

Sue
O


jscaplen said:


> I need help... Yes, I realize that you are all fully aware of this but I am being specific.
> I need another vote - wish the pics were clearer. Actually I have two things for you to vote on - but one at a time.
> 
> I am planning on doing another Rapt for the Holidays (my basic black shawl that I posted a while ago). Originally, I wanted to do red for my sister who always dresses for Christmas & looks great in red - then I remembered that I already gave her a red shawl - well more burgundy.
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

#2 or #4 for this one.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
> (That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.)
> 
> ...


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

brain56 said:


> Your daughter is a truly gifted photographer.
> She has the loveliest of subjects, as well!
> 
> Keep sharing those pictures!


Thank you, I will 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

grey for the green, garnet for the red


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I need help... Yes, I realize that you are all fully aware of this but I am being specific.
> I need another vote - wish the pics were clearer. Actually I have two things for you to vote on - but one at a time.
> 
> I am planning on doing another Rapt for the Holidays (my basic black shawl that I posted a while ago). Originally, I wanted to do red for my sister who always dresses for Christmas & looks great in red - then I remembered that I already gave her a red shawl - well more burgundy.
> ...


I think 2, or 3 😀 hard decision really, they all work 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
> (That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.)
> 
> ...


I like 2.💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Second shawl: SusannaIC's Alcea - more of a scarf/shawlette
> There are no beads in the design but Susanna has made some suggestions. I might use size 8/0 instead of the 6/0 shown here - they seem a bit clunky In the green one, it is intended for Christmas so more bling goes over well.
> (That being said, I might still decide to go with this red for my sister's Christmas shawl.)
> 
> ...


I like 2.💞 sorry double post 😀


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

My vote is for 4 for the first shawl- especially if it is for wearing for the holidays. 
And I like 3 the best for the second shawl.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--must say how much I like that dark green. So rich and deep.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

sisu said:


> My vote is for 4 for the first shawl- especially if it is for wearing for the holidays.
> And I like 3 the best for the second shawl.


My vote too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Jane, #1 on the first and #3 on the second.
Lovely pattern.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> I like -#4 ruby for this one.


I thought that it looked more Christmassy - otherwise it might be too much.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> #2 or #4 for this one.


I am leaning toward the grey - but smaller beads, I think...

I am still being tempted by doing the Christmas shawl for my sister in red. I don't have quite enough of the Diadem, I think - 2 skeins of 329y, however, I have some on my Knit Picks wishlist. Won't matter if I have to wait a bit to finish it - I just have to get it started before the 28th.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I like 2.💞 sorry double post 😀


Well, that must indicate that you really mean it. 
The grey seems to be the popular choice - I think that I prefer it as well.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I think 2, or 3 😀 hard decision really, they all work 💞


Yes - hard decision.
The grey seems to be popular for both, though.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

sisu said:


> My vote is for 4 for the first shawl- especially if it is for wearing for the holidays.


I like the festive look of it, too.


> And I like 3 the best for the second shawl.


I really like the antique look of those beads. I ordered more in both sizes when I started doing the Oborine.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, that must indicate that you really mean it.
> The grey seems to be the popular choice - I think that I prefer it as well.


Yes I do really mean it😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--must say how much I like that dark green. So rich and deep.


Isn't it nice?
That is Knit Picks Gloss in Jade - of course, they don't have that colour on sale.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

seadog said:


> My vote too.


Thank you


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am leaning toward the grey - but smaller beads, I think...
> 
> I am still being tempted by doing the Christmas shawl for my sister in red. I don't have quite enough of the Diadem, I think - 2 skeins of 329y, however, I have some on my Knit Picks wishlist. Won't matter if I have to wait a bit to finish it - I just have to get it started before the 28th.


Diadem is on sale now, and appears there might not be any more - best to check Knit Picks.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, before I forget. I like 3 and 4 best for the first. In the second one I like the gun metal grey best.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I like the red bead against the green yarn...and gun metal with red yarn.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Jane, #1 on the first and #3 on the second.
> Lovely pattern.


Thank you for your input. 
I am likely to throw it all askew now by picking the red for the Rapt & going with something different for the Alcea - because I though that red would look nice on my other sister, too. I think I will be doing some more stash diving this evening.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok Jane first shawl.. the garnets! or #4
Second one the silver lined red or #1


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you all for the nice comments on my soon to be DIL... (or not so soon they are in no hurry) she really is a sweetie and we do all get along very well...

I was stuck in road construction on the way to the Dr.s so I called and she said it was fine that the Dr. was a little behind!!! understatement of the world!! 3.5 hours later I finally saw her.. I was stopped in the road construction for 25 mins...  so hubby said where do I want to go for dinner  It will be dinner out for me tonight ... YAY there's my silver lining...

Did anyone see those fingerless mits with the woodland animals on it? They are adorable and each one has a matching tail.. 
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/the-woodsy-association


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Dreaded double post!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

I really like those and am thinking of making some! I think they are good for male or female


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...Did anyone see those fingerless mits with the woodland animals on it?...


I glanced past it & didn't realize what it was until you pointed it out. Yes - quite cute


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, they are adorable. I have bookmarked them as someday I want to conquer fairisle, it that how you say/spell it???


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Isn't it nice?
> That is Knit Picks Gloss in Jade - of course, they don't have that colour on sale.


figures!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, they are adorable. I have bookmarked them as someday I want to conquer fairisle, it that how you say/spell it???


I am told technically it is spelled Strand knitting.😊


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Diadem is on sale now, and appears there might not be any more - best to check Knit Picks.


I realize that - I actually had it in my cart. So I went in & checked it all out because I dragged my heels in the Amethyst & now that's all gone. (So I made up for it by ordering some Fluorite & Emerald - which my husband is unknowingly giving me for Christmas.)


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I realize that - I actually had it in my cart. So I went in & checked it all out because I dragged my heels in the Amethyst & now that's all gone. (So I made up for it by ordering some Fluorite & Emerald - which my husband is unknowingly giving me for Christmas.)


I think that's how our husbands always get you the gift you really want. That is buy it yourself, wrap it and put it under the tree. Then they can take the credit for their awesome gifts 💞 don't put all of it under the tree!!! You might want to use some of it before Christmas 🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...wrap it and put it under the tree...


Oh, he can take care of that part at least - make him feel like he is a part of it all. 


> don't put all of it under the tree!!! You might want to use some of it before Christmas 🎄💞


I think that I can exercise that much restraint ... maybe...

BTW, how do you get those little icons in there?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that I can exercise that much restraint ... maybe...
> 
> BTW, how do you get those little icons in there?


I have a whole lot of them on my iPhone and iPad 
👼🎄💝🎉🎈🎁⛄❄🎆✨🌟🎀🎄💐🌹


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I realize that - I actually had it in my cart. So I went in & checked it all out because I dragged my heels in the Amethyst & now that's all gone. (So I made up for it by ordering some Fluorite & Emerald - which my husband is unknowingly giving me for Christmas.)


Wow, you have a great DH!! LOL

CLeaning all done. Now just knitting and waiting till they get here.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> I have a whole lot of them on my iPhone and iPad
> 👼🎄💝🎉🎈🎁⛄❄🎆✨🌟🎀🎄💐🌹


Oh, now I see them. 
🌞🌝🌌🌠⭐☀⛄❄


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Ok be warned I don't need much encouragement. I am so proud of my daughter Jane's photography. 💞


Ah, and you should be quite proud. These are excellent photos. It seems nature played along with the beautiful cloudy backdrop. (I have a cloud fetish I think). ⛅


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Jane and Sue, your shawls are both looking gorgeous!&#128159;

Jane, I like the red beads on the green, but that would make it something that probably would only be worn at Christmas. Otherwise I like the gunmetal on both.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Jane and Sue, your shawls are both looking gorgeous!💟


Thank you 


> that would make it something that probably would only be worn at Christmas...


It is intended as a Christmas shawl - the version that I would do has candy canes in one of the sections.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ah, and you should be quite proud. These are excellent photos. It seems nature played along with the beautiful cloudy backdrop. (I have a cloud fetish I think). ⛅


Thank you KittyChris, I love clouds too. We were very lucky that it didn't rain.💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. &#9829;&#65039;&#128174;&#128160;&#10035;&#65039;&#10055;&#65039;&#128157; (ok enough of the icons)

Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you KittyChris, I love clouds too. We were very lucky that it didn't rain.💞


Yes, indeed.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. ♥💮💠✳❇💝 (ok enough of the icons)
> 
> Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


Those of you on the East side of the Catskills/Smokies/Appalachians/Green Hills/White Mountains are getting hit harder with snow. The two I know (I'm one of them) in Indiana only have had a dusting...though the one who is farther North is closer to the lakes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Ronie said:


> Dreaded double post!!! :shock: :shock: :shock:    :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> I really like those and am thinking of making some! I think they are good for male or female


They are great. I loved the owls :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I realize that - I actually had it in my cart. So I went in & checked it all out because I dragged my heels in the Amethyst & now that's all gone. (So I made up for it by ordering some Fluorite & Emerald - which my husband is unknowingly giving me for Christmas.)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Chris, I am pleased you won a prize, just sorry that it wasn't quite the one you wanted. Your scarf was very pretty :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Those of you on the East side of the Catskills/Smokies/Appalachians/Green Hills/White Mountains are getting hit harder with snow. The two I know (I'm one of them) in Indiana only have had a dusting...though the one who is farther North is closer to the lakes.


6-12" are predicted in my area. It was supposed to begin after midnite but so far there is nothing and am hoping it is a wrong prediction. If the temps stay above freezing hoping a lot will not stick. Would actually prefer it to turn to rain. Am JUST below the Catskills. I am not ready for this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. ♥💮💠✳❇💝 (ok enough of the icons)
> 
> Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


So happy you won on your scarf. Such a nice feeling for you. Having your work acknowledged is really so much better than the prize itself.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Congrats on your win. I started that scarf too ,but it has been languishing untouched since I left for England.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. ♥💮💠✳❇💝 (ok enough of the icons)
> 
> Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

We may get some snow, perhaps 1"-2", just depends. I am hoping not.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Congrats on your win. I started that scarf too ,but it has been languishing untouched since I left for England.
> 
> Sue


That's too bad. It is a really lovely scarf. And working with the mohair yarn may be a chore at first, once you get going it's not bad. And the best part is that you really don't have to block it. She gives suggestions to lighty spray and block but didn't even do that.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

It is raining here and I hope that's how it will stay. I hope that the fact my DH just had the snow blower repaired will ensure that it does not snow here.

I am going to go to my Jazzercise class this morning and then will be baking pumpkin pies to take to my daughter's house tomorrow. I am also supposed to be making sweet potato casserole. Once that is done I can sit and relax. I am hoping to knit on my Rapt shawl. That's the one Jane has to cast on before 28th. I'm in the same KAL, but for me i can't bind off until after 28th! I started this a couple of months ago, but it was another project set aside when I went to England. Usually I am rushing to finish something before a certain date so it is a switch for me. It'll be interesting if I have to put the brakes on and wait to bind off. If that does happen I am sure I can find another WIP to work on.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I am hoping to pick it up when I have a few minutes. I think it might be a good one to knit in car on way to my daughter's tomorrow.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> That's too bad. It is a really lovely scarf. And working with the mohair yarn may be a chore at first, once you get going it's not bad. And the best part is that you really don't have to block it. She gives suggestions to lighty spray and block but didn't even do that.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. ♥💮💠✳❇💝 (ok enough of the icons)
> 
> Is anyone getting snow forecast for tomorrow? I may be getting 6-12 inches here. YUCK. It's just wat too soon for all that. But I must say that we really need the moisture, it's just too bad it's not rain. Hope it melts fast. The lake here is very low and my well must not be very deep as the water pressure is too low. There is no way that I can afford to have a deeper well drilled.


Congratulations 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Congrats on your win. I started that scarf too ,but it has been languishing untouched since I left for England.
> 
> Sue


ditto to the congrats- in my case I never got around to more than downloading it- I have not yet worked out what yarn I will use.

On Saturday or Sunday, I will be going with darowil from Adelaide to our local Alpaca farm, which is in the middle of birthing- I plan to stock up , in time with much of their yarn- Alpaca is so beautiful to work with- and it is good to support a local effort. The lady herself is mostly a weaver, rather than a knitter.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> So happy you won on your scarf. Such a nice feeling for you. Having your work acknowledged is really so much better than the prize itself.


Yes it is nice, it was especially wonderful just to see my project in contention, in with all the beautiful work that others do. But I have to say that the quality of the yarn is also beneficial. I used the Elann Silken Kidd and it is perfect. My tension is not always even, but I have found that when a good quality yarn is used it seems to help with that. 
The two patterns I chose were a shawl and a small baby blanket. The shawl is not a typical triangle, I like to try different and unusual things. So I may have that be my next pattern in line sometime in the new year and I will probably modify it somewhat, we'll see what happens. And the baby blanket pattern I am thinking about somehow converting into a poncho because my sister would really like a poncho and I like the pattern on that one. I will look through free poncho patterns when the time comes.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> ditto to the congrats- in my case I never got around to more than downloading it- I have not yet worked out what yarn I will use.
> 
> On Saturday or Sunday, I will be going with darowil from Adelaide to our local Alpaca farm, which is in the middle of birthing- I plan to stock up , in time with much of their yarn- Alpaca is so beautiful to work with- and it is good to support a local effort. The lady herself is mostly a weaver, rather than a knitter.


That does sound like a good trip out :thumbup:


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! Thank you all who voted for my scarf in the SweaterBabe scarf contest. The winners were finally announced and I am a winner of 2 patterns and a lint brush (I was really hoping for the project bag). But I am a happy camper. ♥💮💠✳❇💝 (ok enough of the icons)


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Congrats!! That is very cool!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Congrats Chris... I'm so glad you won!! I have found that the least liked gifts were the ones I used all the time.. I am sure that sweater brush will come in handy with all your kitty's  I just have one of those sticky rollers type things... once the sticky paper is gone its gone!! 

Have a great time Julie!! that sounds like a fun adventure and I hope you score some really nice yarn... 

Mount Bachelor is opening up this weekend for the first time in a long time. Mount Hood and Mount Ashland are going to be opening up around the first of December.. it has been so long since our State got enough snow for the resorts to have a decent ski season  From what I have heard Central Oregon has gotten quite a bit of snow already...  that is good for the ground water too... and the lakes.. When we went to Nevada we had to travel through California and we passed lakes that were no longer there! I really hope that they are starting to fill up again..


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks to all on the congratulations. 
Can you tell that I called off from work today? It wasn't snowing when I called out, it didn't start until about 730 and it is fine and wet and starting to stick in the cold spots on the ground. I just can't handle that long drive in the snow anymore and my ride home would prove to take twice as long as normal if recent past few years show any trend. Especially since it is still warm, it's above freezing, so people will drive crazy and then wind up getting into accidents. 

Julie, that is great. I know there are some alpaca farms within an hour or 2 driving from here, but I have never looked into that. Did I ever tell you when I first moved out to PA from NJ we had 6.5 acres. The ex wanted to raise horses and I wanted alpaca. You can make money with alpaca, you do nothing but spend money with horses. Even though I hadn't knit in years. After we moved out here it only took about 5 years for the break up. There may have been another woman, it doesn't really matter now. we have no contact at all.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie, not enough snow on Mt Hood? I visited Oregon when my sister lived there 35 years ago and the hottest day of the year happened while I was there. Over 100 F. We had driven over to the coast and spent the day and on the way home up the mountain it was getting warmer and warmer. We never had the radio on. It was maybe 80 on the coast. But they said that people were skiing with their shorts on. I'm amazed that it's not like that now.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie--I have one of those sticky rollers. It comes with layers of sticky paper that you just peel off when it is full and there are replacement rollers. I didn't like it because it filled up so fast that 2 or 3 sheets were needed every time I cleaned the chairs but it did work.

Chris--the snow began about an hour ago and all is thinly covered in white now. Trying to get my energy together to to go and pick the beets and some more kale before the garden gets locked in for the winter. And need to move the vehicles for snow plowing the driveway. This is a big yuk for me as my tires are too worn for snow driving--waited too long this season to get new ones so that will be part of today's chores--locating tires that are not too expensive.

Your Sweaterbabe patterns sound fun. Her cable design is terrific so I would not hesitate to use the stitch pattern in any other project. I have saved her free patterns but have never tried one yet.

Raising alpacas seems to have really taken on in the US. I am finding individuals raising a couple in many places and we have a couple of farms in the region, too altho I have not visited them. Llamas are also getting popular but they have strangeness to them. Fascinating beings.

Btw--do you still have the 6.5 acres?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That does sound like a good trip out :thumbup:


The lady is just setting up her shop in their garage- so along with birthing the babies, a couple of whom have arrived on wet days- something Alpaca are not supposed to do- they apparently birth in the morning on fine days normally, she is both busy, and hoping that word of mouth will get her known.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Congrats Chris... I'm so glad you won!! I have found that the least liked gifts were the ones I used all the time.. I am sure that sweater brush will come in handy with all your kitty's  I just have one of those sticky rollers type things... once the sticky paper is gone its gone!!
> 
> Have a great time Julie!! that sounds like a fun adventure and I hope you score some really nice yarn...
> 
> Mount Bachelor is opening up this weekend for the first time in a long time. Mount Hood and Mount Ashland are going to be opening up around the first of December.. it has been so long since our State got enough snow for the resorts to have a decent ski season  From what I have heard Central Oregon has gotten quite a bit of snow already...  that is good for the ground water too... and the lakes.. When we went to Nevada we had to travel through California and we passed lakes that were no longer there! I really hope that they are starting to fill up again..


I won't have much money for any purchases this time- but I will be enquiring whether she would be able to get a large quantity of worsted weight spun for me- I am not sure exactly what arrangements she has with her spinners. But her dyeing is excellent- that is what I have been knitting up - I will get a shot of it once I have blocked it- it needs blocking to draw out the points.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Thanks to all on the congratulations.
> Can you tell that I called off from work today? It wasn't snowing when I called out, it didn't start until about 730 and it is fine and wet and starting to stick in the cold spots on the ground. I just can't handle that long drive in the snow anymore and my ride home would prove to take twice as long as normal if recent past few years show any trend. Especially since it is still warm, it's above freezing, so people will drive crazy and then wind up getting into accidents.
> 
> Julie, that is great. I know there are some alpaca farms within an hour or 2 driving from here, but I have never looked into that. Did I ever tell you when I first moved out to PA from NJ we had 6.5 acres. The ex wanted to raise horses and I wanted alpaca. You can make money with alpaca, you do nothing but spend money with horses. Even though I hadn't knit in years. After we moved out here it only took about 5 years for the break up. There may have been another woman, it doesn't really matter now. we have no contact at all.


One does learn eventually to put it behind one- I am a bit raw though at the moment- I had a bombshell back four mornings ago- which I have not mentioned here- three days of weeping between, and the counselling session yesterday has brought up a lot of hurts again. I think it is time to explore what the local pharmacist has in the way of Arnica.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ronie, not enough snow on Mt Hood? I visited Oregon when my sister lived there 35 years ago and the hottest day of the year happened while I was there. Over 100 F. We had driven over to the coast and spent the day and on the way home up the mountain it was getting warmer and warmer. We never had the radio on. It was maybe 80 on the coast. But they said that people were skiing with their shorts on. I'm amazed that it's not like that now.


We have been in a drought situation for the last several years.. I'm going to guess it was about 35 years ago when I came to visit my parents in Oregon and we hiked up in the mountains.. there was snow on the ground and we were in shorts!! We are hoping that this year will give us some good snow pack and that our drought is behind us!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> We have been in a drought situation for the last several years.. I'm going to guess it was about 35 years ago when I came to visit my parents in Oregon and we hiked up in the mountains.. there was snow on the ground and we were in shorts!! We are hoping that this year will give us some good snow pack and that our drought is behind us!!


You've got drought? and yet other parts of the country presumably have far too much melt at present. It is a pity when things seem to be so out of balance.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Congratulations on your win, Chris! Enjoy that extra day at home. 

Ronie, those critter mitts sure are cute!

Have a wonderful time at the Alpaca farm, Julie! I hope it is a bit therapeutic for you.

We are getting snow here. The ground is covered and it is expected to keep falling all day. No drought here now. A couple of summers ago it was so dry the local river dried up. It was pretty crazy.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, so sorry to hear of more upset and stress. Sending prayers and hugs. Be good to yourself, dearie.

COngrats, Chris, on your prize.

Everyone in the winter storms path, stay warm and safe. We will not get any of it. So glad DS and family are traveling across states to get here tomorrow.

DD and SIL got here last night. I wanted to share with you what she brought me. :F:F


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of more upset and stress. Sending prayers and hugs. Be good to yourself, dearie.
> 
> COngrats, Chris, on your prize.
> 
> ...


NICE socks! Enjoy them and your family time!!!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Nice socks Bev!! did she make them? they fit perfectly


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> WooHoo! ...I am a winner...


Way to go!!!
Congratulations!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Congratulations on your win, Chris! Enjoy that extra day at home.
> 
> Ronie, those critter mitts sure are cute!
> 
> ...


It should be a good break- always nice to have an excuse to get out into the countryside!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of more upset and stress. Sending prayers and hugs. Be good to yourself, dearie.
> 
> COngrats, Chris, on your prize.
> 
> ...


I am surprised to some extent that I still have all my hair- have been known to have alopecia at times of severe stress-

Lovely warm looking socks!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...I wanted to share with you what she brought me. :F:F


Nice socks - getting ready for when the snow_ * does*_ come your way?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> NICE socks! Enjoy them and your family time!!!


Great socks and do have a happy time :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Btw--do you still have the 6.5 acres?

No I dont. I really couldn't afford the mortgage especially because I knew my job of 11 years would be ending. 
Holy crap, sounds like a big branch broke off the pine tree and landed on my roof. I will have to go outside and check and then go in the attic and check talk to you guys later


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...Holy crap, sounds like a big branch broke off the pine tree and landed on my roof...


Are you sure that it isn't Santa arriving early?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I just came across this interesting pattern which s free until January 1:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chanticleer-wrap
I think that I would prefer the "stripes" length-wise but it would be a pain to determine (& CO) the # of stitches needed for the desired length.
I looked through her other free patterns & found this which also has possibilities:
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petit-allegro-lace-ponchette---poncho


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am trying something out for the creation of our "Parade of Ashtons" - want to see if I can use images that people have already posted to save the time & trouble of sending them to me.
(I hope Ros will forgive me for using her pic without permission.)

ETA: Okay - I tried 2 things - the first didn't work. I tried using the image address but nothing happened.
The other effort was to copy the image onto my own computer & repost it. On my computer it shows up much smaller - labelled as a thumbnail, however, it appears a good size here. You think?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying something out for the creation of our "Parade of Ashtons" - want to see if I can use images that people have already posted to save the time & trouble of sending them to me.
> (I hope Ros will forgive me for using her pic without permission.)
> 
> ETA: Okay - I tried 2 things - the first didn't work. I tried using the image address but nothing happened.
> The other effort was to copy the image onto my own computer & repost it. On my computer it shows up much smaller - labelled as a thumbnail, however, it appears a good size here. You think?


If you are copying them in, and have started the thread that would give you some control- have you checked with Shirley how she sorted being able to delete other's posts


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying something out for the creation of our "Parade of Ashtons" - want to see if I can use images that people have already posted to save the time & trouble of sending them to me.
> (I hope Ros will forgive me for using her pic without permission.)
> 
> ETA: Okay - I tried 2 things - the first didn't work. I tried using the image address but nothing happened.
> The other effort was to copy the image onto my own computer & repost it. On my computer it shows up much smaller - labelled as a thumbnail, however, it appears a good size here. You think?


The size looks great from here. 

Chris, I sure hope everything is ok over there!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

All right - I am ready to compile our parade since it seems that I can take the pictures directly from your post here on KP. What I suggest is that you send me the link to where you posted your project indicating your preferred picture if there are more than one. You can post link that here in the thread but I think it would be better if you PMed me.

I will post the parade with one picture only of each Ashton & include a link to the page where you posted the project yourself. I suppose, if you have a Ravelry project page for it, I could put that link in there as well. That way, if someone wanted to check details, like the yarn used or the finished size, they could follow the link.
What do you all think?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...have you checked with Shirley how she sorted being able to delete other's posts


Yes - she suggested that I follow the format used for the Panada Parade - which was what I had in mind, anyway. Doing that would get around the inconvenience** of deleting comments since they wouldn't interrupt the parade. 
If someone completes an Ashton after my original post, I will put an update notice at the top.

** That would require special "permission" or getting admin to step in.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Yes - she suggested that I follow the format used for the Panada Parade - which was what I had in mind, anyway. Doing that would get around the inconvenience** of deleting comments since they wouldn't interrupt the parade.
> If someone completes an Ashton after my original post, I will put an update notice at the top.
> 
> ** That would require special "permission" or getting admin to step in.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--be safe. The snow has been coming down steadily for over 5 hours now and it is wet and heavy. Tried to move the truck in ready for plowing but got stuck in the roadside ditch with the nose of the truck dead center in the road. Figured that would get someone to stop if there was anyone crazy enough to be out there. Fortunately my neighbor saw me and came out and gave a hand. We got the truck parked backwards but off the road. First winter's drama for the season. 

Did get into the garden about 8 a.m. and got about a dozen huge beets so now have to figure out how to store them. Maybe will try to ferment them. I am liking doing that this year. Hopefully will get some kale surviving this storm and can pick some Siberian Kale this weekend. It is not as hardy as the common curly leaf green. I am really enjoying my kale this year. 

Bev--your new socks look terrific. They seem to be very tall on the leg. Love my longer socks for warmth in cold weather. Hope these are the same for you. And so nice that you can exchange knitwear with DD. That has got to be so much fun.

Jane--I think copying what people have posted here on LP is just fine. The size of the pic that you shared looks good and people can always enlarge if they want greater close up viewing. The only problem I see is if someone wants a different showing of their Ashton and will then have to let you know and have them post here on LP so you have only 1 process to deal with. We can handle seeing more Ashton photos.

It was nice seeing the Chanticleer wrap with silk yarn. Have been wondering about using some silk with that pearlescence finish which I have in a W/Aran wt. That sheen and multi-color design works so nicely.

On weather imbalance: Excuse me if I once posted this. Yrs ago had a customer of who was a geologist interested in weather patterns. We were having these crazy winter thaws with 60-70* weather for about 2 weeks every January. I loved them as they gave me a chance to relax from the cold and made winter go so much faster. But he said that climate change meant shorter Spring/Fall seasons and more erratic Summer/Winter weather. His prediction back around 1985-86 has stayed with me as it has proven more true than we want.

Water/rain patterns are also affected but cannot clearly explain what I have read. But my understanding in essence is warming oceans means increased humidity and greater dumping of this excess water; i.e., flooding, hurricanes, etc. Further, this excess atmospheric water is concentrated in smaller areas so we get more drought in some areas and greater water excesses in other areas (a most unprofessional description). Bottom line is we are in for more imbalances and water is fast becoming a major political, economic and human rights issue around the world as water becomes scarce and corporations are working to privatize ownership of water resources.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> All right - I am ready to compile our parade since it seems that I can take the pictures directly from your post here on KP. What I suggest is that you send me the link to where you posted your project indicating your preferred picture if there are more than one. You can post link that here in the thread but I think it would be better if you PMed me.
> 
> I will post the parade with one picture only of each Ashton & include a link to the page where you posted the project yourself. I suppose, if you have a Ravelry project page for it, I could put that link in there as well. That way, if someone wanted to check details, like the yarn used or the finished size, they could follow the link.
> What do you all think?


It that works for you doing it, sounds good to me.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Are you sure that it isn't Santa arriving early?


It would be so nice if it was Santa. And thanks so much for the laugh! I needed that. My roof is fine, the branches fell in the middle of the road which is right next to the house, onto the electric wires! (& cable & phone lines too) so now that I am in the house and dry And relaxed a bit, will call the electric co. I have power but when the heat comes on the light flickers. So I won't use the space heater. I had to call my neighbor to help me out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--you must have had quite some wind as it looks like there is very little snow. Hopefully it stays that way for you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, I'm so glad that you got your truck out of the ditch. And got some beets. I don't know why I don't move - I really can't take the snow under all these pine trees. Every year I worry silly and this year it's starting earlier than ever.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Chris--you must have had quite some wind as it looks like there is very little snow. Hopefully it stays that way for you.


The snow is stuck on all the branches. If I walk down the road there's a good 3" of heavy wet snow. I think a lack of high winds is what kept the snow on the branches instead of blowing off.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Nice socks Bev!! did she make them? they fit perfectly


Yes, she did. They are so soft and squishy!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Glad that you are ok, although I imagine it must have been a shock. Hopefully you will have full electrical service soon.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> It would be so nice if it was Santa. And thanks so much for the laugh! I needed that. My roof is fine, the branches fell in the middle of the road which is right next to the house, onto the electric wires! (& cable & phone lines too) so now that I am in the house and dry And relaxed a bit, will call the electric co. I have power but when the heat comes on the light flickers. So I won't use the space heater. I had to call my neighbor to help me out.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> The snow is stuck on all the branches. If I walk down the road there's a good 3" of heavy wet snow. I think a lack of high winds is what kept the snow on the branches instead of blowing off.


That'll do it too. You don't see the 3" of snow in the picture.

We now have about 4" now on the driveway. We do become creatures of habit and moving is such an enormous drag. When my house burned down, I stayed on the property because it was easier than looking for a new property, moving with 2 angry teen agers, etc. It actually would have been better to relocate back then, but we make choices and live with them.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...the branches fell in the middle of the road ...


Oh, wow! Good thing it wasn't closer to the house!
We had a huge tree come down one time which could have crashed right onto the house - fortunately it went in the other direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, wow! Good thing it wasn't closer to the house!


indeed!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does learn eventually to put it behind one- I am a bit raw though at the moment- I had a bombshell back four mornings ago- which I have not mentioned here- three days of weeping between, and the counselling session yesterday has brought up a lot of hurts again. I think it is time to explore what the local pharmacist has in the way of Arnica.


I hope you are ok Julie. Sending lots of love to you 💞


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

So glad you are ok Chris. Keep warm.

Nice socks Bev. Kind of her to make them for you.

I should be posting a couple of pics of my Ashton tonight so you will have those in time Jane.

Tree story: Our neighbor got a tree in his kitchen via the roof one hurricane (don't remember which one, busy season), then another tree (another hurricane) ended up in the pool crown side down, roots up in the air. My DH and I were on our roof putting down tarps (shingle loss) and saw the pool guy come by, he looked at the tree, shrugged his shoulders and drove away. Next storm the neighbors badly trimmed banyan tree's crown (moron tree trimmer cut all the hanging roots and most of the supporting branches) came down and rolled like a giant tumbleweed into our yard and wedged itself between the house and the big garage. Took a half a day and a lot of chainsaw work to get it out but very glad it landed on the lawn and not on either building.

Hope all in the US have a happy Thanksgiving, and a belated happy Thanksgiving to our Canadian cousins.

Melanie


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying something out for the creation of our "Parade of Ashtons" - want to see if I can use images that people have already posted to save the time & trouble of sending them to me.
> (I hope Ros will forgive me for using her pic without permission.)
> 
> ETA: Okay - I tried 2 things - the first didn't work. I tried using the image address but nothing happened.
> The other effort was to copy the image onto my own computer & repost it. On my computer it shows up much smaller - labelled as a thumbnail, however, it appears a good size here. You think?


Totally fine with me Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Btw--do you still have the 6.5 acres?
> 
> No I dont. I really couldn't afford the mortgage especially because I knew my job of 11 years would be ending.
> Holy crap, sounds like a big branch broke off the pine tree and landed on my roof. I will have to go outside and check and then go in the attic and check talk to you guys later


Hope everything is ok 😀


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of more upset and stress. Sending prayers and hugs. Be good to yourself, dearie.
> 
> COngrats, Chris, on your prize.
> 
> ...


Lovely socks 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--Saw these socks today in the Pic section of KP. The pattern came from FreshIsle Yarns in Canada. Yarn look very nice and thought you might like to check it out. Shipping costs are very high tho, but thought you might be able to find them closer to you. Of course everyone might like this.

http://www.freshislefibers.com/shop/index.php


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Congrats!! That is very cool!


And congrats from me, too!  :thumbup:


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, so sorry to hear of more upset and stress. Sending prayers and hugs. Be good to yourself, dearie.
> 
> COngrats, Chris, on your prize.
> 
> ...


What wonderful gift!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I am trying something out for the creation of our "Parade of Ashtons" - want to see if I can use images that people have already posted to save the time & trouble of sending them to me.
> (I hope Ros will forgive me for using her pic without permission.)
> 
> ETA: Okay - I tried 2 things - the first didn't work. I tried using the image address but nothing happened.
> The other effort was to copy the image onto my own computer & repost it. On my computer it shows up much smaller - labelled as a thumbnail, however, it appears a good size here. You think?


It looks great!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...FreshIsle Yarns in Canada....Shipping costs are very high...


Whew - I'll say.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

A couple of people have sent me info on their Ashtons. As soon as I have the bulk of them, I will create the Parade.

If you haven't already done so, I think that you should all create a post to the Pictures section for each Ashton. You don't _*need*_ to but it is nice to share. 
It would be good to include such info as:
 the particular name that you might have given your special Ashton
 the name of the yarn, including fibre content
 the needle size
 any modifications
 the dimensions of your finished piece
 other info that you feel pertinent e.g. beads used
 other comments as you wish - especially if you think that it might help others who might want to knit the Ashton

When I post the picture, I would include the link to this page.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> All right - I am ready to compile our parade since it seems that I can take the pictures directly from your post here on KP. What I suggest is that you send me the link to where you posted your project indicating your preferred picture if there are more than one. You can post link that here in the thread but I think it would be better if you PMed me.
> 
> I will post the parade with one picture only of each Ashton & include a link to the page where you posted the project yourself. I suppose, if you have a Ravelry project page for it, I could put that link in there as well. That way, if someone wanted to check details, like the yarn used or the finished size, they could follow the link.
> What do you all think?


Thanks, Jane. I just PM'd you the link to my shawl photos.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> It would be so nice if it was Santa. And thanks so much for the laugh! I needed that. My roof is fine, the branches fell in the middle of the road which is right next to the house, onto the electric wires! (& cable & phone lines too) so now that I am in the house and dry And relaxed a bit, will call the electric co. I have power but when the heat comes on the light flickers. So I won't use the space heater. I had to call my neighbor to help me out.


That definitely would have caused some major damage to your house, Chris. Glad you are okay and hope you get electricity issue fixed soon so you can have heat, too. Stay warm!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I just came across this interesting pattern which s free until January 1:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/chanticleer-wrap
> I think that I would prefer the "stripes" length-wise but it would be a pain to determine (& CO) the # of stitches needed for the desired length.
> I looked through her other free patterns & found this which also has possibilities:
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/petit-allegro-lace-ponchette---poncho


You are right, it would be nice lengthwise. I know I have a pattern for a really long scarf but I can't find it. I may have deleted it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Chis, so sorry to hear of your little adventure with the weather. You also, Tanya.

Thanks all. I love my socks.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> It would be so nice if it was Santa. And thanks so much for the laugh! I needed that. My roof is fine, the branches fell in the middle of the road which is right next to the house, onto the electric wires! (& cable & phone lines too) so now that I am in the house and dry And relaxed a bit, will call the electric co. I have power but when the heat comes on the light flickers. So I won't use the space heater. I had to call my neighbor to help me out.


I am glad you are in one piece. It must have been very,very scary!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> One does learn eventually to put it behind one- I am a bit raw though at the moment- I had a bombshell back four mornings ago- which I have not mentioned here- three days of weeping between, and the counselling session yesterday has brought up a lot of hurts again. I think it is time to explore what the local pharmacist has in the way of Arnica.


Julie, I do hope and pray for you. All things happen for a reason, so they say. I hope at least your own outlook can pick up even if your situation doesn't or can't. May the peace of the eternal One be with you and soothe you.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Chis, so sorry to hear of your little adventure with the weather. You also, Tanya.
> 
> Thanks all. I love my socks.


I love your socks too!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Gosh it sounds like you are all having a time with this snow and wind.. I hope you all are safe and inside now!! our winds have picked up a lot!! but we have mild weather.. its 67 degrees out there now... 

I tried sending pictures to my sis and I can't.. so Jane I can sympathize with you on trying things out.. I'll try again later... I spent way too much time on Pinterest today and now I am so far behind... I'll be making pie a midnight tonight if I don't get off this darn computer.. of course hubby will be home in a few minutes and I'll have help.. I just wish I could of gotten the kitchen all cleaned first!! I might yet!... I really just want to sit down and put my feet up... I might win my argument(with myself) LOL


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Jane, that is looking good. At least now you have in cast on and beads chosen, you should be well on your way.

Sue


jscaplen said:


> Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane that is so pretty!! I see your beads and multicolored ones will give it a playfulness that is unexpected but works!!  great choice


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane--do you tend to chose beads that are all the same shape? Just curious.

The Rapt is looking very good. I think your choice of beads will work well.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Gosh it sounds like you are all having a time with this snow and wind.. I hope you all are safe and inside now!! our winds have picked up a lot!! but we have mild weather.. its 67 degrees out there now...
> 
> I tried sending pictures to my sis and I can't.. so Jane I can sympathize with you on trying things out.. I'll try again later... I spent way too much time on Pinterest today and now I am so far behind... I'll be making pie a midnight tonight if I don't get off this darn computer.. of course hubby will be home in a few minutes and I'll have help.. I just wish I could of gotten the kitchen all cleaned first!! I might yet!... I really just want to sit down and put my feet up... I might win my argument(with myself) LOL


Sounds like you needed the break from working. Pay attention to yourself--all parts of it.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


Oh I like those beads too!

Ronnie, I am jealous of 67 degrees. I thankfully only have to carry soufflé to bring to my sisters house tomorrow but then on Saturday I will be cooking a whole turkey at my daughters. That will be soon though just mashed potatoes stuffing maybe bake sweet potatoes and whatever the kids might like. I will probably store-bought pumpkin pie.

Tonya, and anyone else interested, there is an Advent Scarf going on in Ravelry that you may be interested in since it is to be a striped chevron pattern. (Hoping it is like the FoxPaws scarf) she will only be taking new people until Dec. 6. And you have to give her your email to get the pattern sent to you daily. Here is the Ravelry link to Sock Madness page for this scarf. I found her through my LYS Ravelry page where there is also a forum for the scarf.

http://www.ravelry.com/discuss/sock-madness-forever/3066617/1-25


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Chis, so sorry to hear of your little adventure with the weather. You also, Tanya.
> .......


In the summer we moan about dryness and heat, then in winter we are cold and snow. Such is the stuff of life.....


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Chris.

The beads look good Jane.

Well, here is my Ashton. US 5 (3.75mm) needles, Lang Jawoll Magic superwash wool / nylon blend, used about 380 yards.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris--thanx for the Advent Scarf link. checked it out but afraid to take it on. It is so easy to get distracted from my commitments for the next 2 months. Maybe I will sign on and save the dailys for later on. Spent most of the day in front of this computer instead of clearing out the house for company this weekend. I am really veerrrrry bad!

Your DD's shawl is looking extremely nice: can't wait to see it blocked.

Melanie--Your Ashton in stirpes is super. How did you like working with the Lang Jawoll yarn. I have heard good things about it. the colors intrigue me--soft and dramatic at the same time, and the play btw the stripes and lace gives it almost a layered, 3-D feel. It has a neat uniqueness to it.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Beautiful Ashton, Melanie! 

And all of those others that have been completed and started, too, Chris and Jane! 

What Chris said, Julie. You are in my thoughts and prayers for healing and peace.

Jane, is there a way to find a posting, like the Ashton one? I found the place for all of my own posts, but the photos don't seem to show up - or will they and I didn't look far enough back? Or would it be easier to repost?


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Melanie, that is gorgeous. Love it. You will have such fun wearing it. 

Jane, love your start and bead choice.

CHris, your shawl looks quite lovely. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

That is a beautiful Ashton Melanie. I really like how it striped and your points on the border are so nice and sharp. Looks like a nice size too. 

Chris your shawl for your daughter looks like it will be nice and warm. Pretty lace design, bet it will really show up nice blocked. 

Jane, I like the beads you ended up with. They add just the right sparkle.

Hope everyone stays safe if you have bad weather and to all who are doing Thanksgiving,, have a wonderful and happy and thankful one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> Jane, that is looking good.


Thanks 


> At least now you have in cast on and beads chosen, you should be well on your way.


Well begun is half done. This pattern knits up quickly, as you know, however, it will be sharing time with other WIPS.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Jane that is so pretty!!


Thank you 


> I see your beads and multicolored ones will give it a playfulness that is unexpected but works!!  great choice


I thought that they would look like lights on the Christmas tree.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Jane--do you tend to chose beads that are all the same shape? Just curious.


I choose them based on colour & price, basically. There are two shapes that are predominant: round but slightly flattened & the "delicas" which are kind of tubular. I also have some hex-cuts but haven't used them yet. I also have some "pearls" which are round.
I bought some drop shaped ones a little while ago - intended to put on the bind off.


> The Rapt is looking very good. I think your choice of beads will work well.


Thank you


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


It's lovely and I like the multi ones on there.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


It looks good. Looking forward to seeing it blocked.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Chris.
> 
> The beads look good Jane.
> 
> Well, here is my Ashton. US 5 (3.75mm) needles, Lang Jawoll Magic superwash wool / nylon blend, used about 380 yards.


It's beautiful, Melanie!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...there is an Advent Scarf going on in Ravelry ...


Actually, the first clue has already arrived - but it is only the setup: CO & 6 rows of garter stitch.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. ...


Looks great in its pre-blocked state. 
Which pattern is this? You may already have told us but some of us are getting old & forgetful.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...The beads look good Jane.


Thank you 


> Well, here is my Ashton...


Beautiful - Tiramisu?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...afraid to take it on... Maybe I will sign on and save the dailys for later on.


This is my thinking, too.


> Spent most of the day in front of this computer instead of clearing out the house for company this weekend. I am really veerrrrry bad!


Oh, my goodness! None of us would ever do that!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> ...Jane, is there a way to find a posting, like the Ashton one?...


This site doesn't have an easy means to search - not that I have found yet, anyway.
Rather than sift through all of your own posts, (unless you know the date), it might be better to go to the LP week that you posted in.


> Or would it be easier to repost?


That is always an option.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Jane, love your start and bead choice...


Thank you


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Miss Pam said:


> It's lovely and I like the multi ones on there.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I hope you are ok Julie. Sending lots of love to you 💞


Thanks Ros! I need to remember sometimes I am stronger than I think- but it has been a very tough week. I have just spent the morning with a friend so that has been good.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I do hope and pray for you. All things happen for a reason, so they say. I hope at least your own outlook can pick up even if your situation doesn't or can't. May the peace of the eternal One be with you and soothe you.


These testing times certainly weed out who one's true friends are!
I am working on remembering Joshua 1 -9.
And thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Beautiful Ashton, Melanie!
> 
> And all of those others that have been completed and started, too, Chris and Jane!
> 
> ...


Thanks Toni!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


Looking gorgeous 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> Looking gorgeous 😀


Thank you, Ros


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Sounds like you needed the break from working. Pay attention to yourself--all parts of it.


Well that is very kind of you... truth is if I didn't waste so much time on Pineterest I would of gotten it all done and as it was I got the last cuff done on the slippers... I'll get the other pair done this weekend and be ready for the magic vest when it comes.. Hubby didn't get off early so I had time to watch Rachael Rays 1500 episode it was very good! but emotional and I got the pie in the oven and kitchen cleaned... Now I am ready for a nice relaxing evening.

I hope all our US members have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving..


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


Looks gorgeous, can't wait to see it blocked 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

MissMelba said:


> Can't wait to see your shawl blocked Chris.
> 
> The beads look good Jane.
> 
> Well, here is my Ashton. US 5 (3.75mm) needles, Lang Jawoll Magic superwash wool / nylon blend, used about 380 yards.


It's beautiful, love the colours💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link. I took a look, but think I am going to stay with Kristen Benecken's that I did last year.

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Oh I like those beads too!
> 
> Ronnie, I am jealous of 67 degrees. I thankfully only have to carry soufflé to bring to my sisters house tomorrow but then on Saturday I will be cooking a whole turkey at my daughters. That will be soon though just mashed potatoes stuffing maybe bake sweet potatoes and whatever the kids might like. I will probably store-bought pumpkin pie.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Looking forward to seeing that blocked. What is the name of the pattern?

Sue


KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie that is very nice! I love the color and the size. It will look great with all the others in the Ashton Parade


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


that is beautiful... I had to scroll back and back and back LOL I can't wait to see it blocked


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Melanie--Your Ashton in stirpes is super. How did you like working with the Lang Jawoll yarn. I have heard good things about it. the colors intrigue me--soft and dramatic at the same time, and the play btw the stripes and lace gives it almost a layered, 3-D feel. It has a neat uniqueness to it.


Thanks, the yarn was nice although it is not tightly wound so if you tink too many times it gets fuzzy. The colorways are long enough so it is nicer to work into a shawl than some of my sock yarns. I have about 50 yards left of the 430 yard ball so will make some sort of Christmas tree decoration.



TTL said:


> Beautiful Ashton, Melanie!


Thank you



eshlemania said:


> That is a beautiful Ashton Melanie. I really like how it striped and your points on the border are so nice and sharp. Looks like a nice size too.


The stripes worked out well, and the border is one color!



Miss Pam said:


> It's beautiful, Melanie!


Thank you



jscaplen said:


> Beautiful - Tiramisu?


hmm, that is a good color description, thanks.



RosD said:


> It's beautiful, love the colours💞


Thank you



Ronie said:


> Melanie that is very nice! I love the color and the size. It will look great with all the others in the Ashton Parade


Thanks, and I am looking forward to the Parade. It will be nice to see everyone's Ashton.

(((hugs))) to you Julie.

And thanks to (I think) Jane for the cranberry pie recipe. I have one cooling in the kitchen to bring to my mother's tomorrow. We used to call this type of desert a cobbler when I was little. It smells wonderful.

Have a nice night / day all, and keep warm 

Melanie


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Ronie said:


> that is beautiful... I had to scroll back and back and back LOL I can't wait to see it blocked


That is really annoying when I miss a post. Either the Internet service is acting up or I was too busy trying to skim through the pages fast.

For those asking for the name of the shawl, it is the Vernal Equinox
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Oh Mel, I forgot to agree with everyone on how nice your shawl came out. My favorite colors!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Well that is very kind of you... truth is if I didn't waste so much time on Pineterest I would of gotten it all done and as it was I got the last cuff done on the slippers... I'll get the other pair done this weekend and be ready for the magic vest when it comes.. Hubby didn't get off early so I had time to watch Rachael Rays 1500 episode it was very good! but emotional and I got the pie in the oven and kitchen cleaned... Now I am ready for a nice relaxing evening.
> 
> I hope all our US members have a Happy and Safe Thanksgiving..


I've gotten lost on Pinterest a few times myself. Have never watched Rachel Ray. Trying to remember what I did all day it seems the whole afternoon was spent going in and out of the Knit Picks sale online, tuning in to LP, and reading the news all day. Upsetting as it is, it is almost a compulsion. I have to remember to get up off the couch and move around to prevent rigor mortis from setting in.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> ...and I got the pie in the oven ...


That isn't like having a bun in the oven, is it?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...And thanks to (I think) Jane for the cranberry pie recipe...


Not me - I likened it to Clafoutis.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> ...For those asking for the name of the shawl, it is the Vernal Equinox...


Ah, yes. I recall you mentioning the name a long time ago. I have had that in my queue for a while now but new items keep pushing it down the list.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> That is really annoying when I miss a post. Either the Internet service is acting up or I was too busy trying to skim through the pages fast.
> 
> For those asking for the name of the shawl, it is the Vernal Equinox
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise


That is beautiful. On Ravelry the orange one really shows the pattern. And it looks like a very large shawl, too. Now I can't really wait to see yours.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Not me - I likened it to Clafoutis.


The recipe that I want is one that is also a fruit tart but w/o all the flour batter. A Scotch woman made it for a gathering I attended years ago. She was very flippant when I asked for the recipe but never really got what she used with the fruit. I know it was not sugar or flour and probably to eggs either. It had a wonderful refreshing taste and texture.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Melanie (quote) Thanks, the yarn was nice although it is not tightly wound so if you tink too many times it gets fuzzy. The colorways are long enough so it is nicer to work into a shawl than some of my sock yarns. I have about 50 yards left of the 430 yard ball so will make some sort of Christmas tree decoration.......

Good to know how the yarn reacts to being overworked. Those long color ways were terrific. So many yarns have such short one. They seem designed for short rows of socks or narrow scarves.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, my goodness! None of us would ever do that!


😉!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That isn't like having a bun in the oven, is it?


Hope not


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I hope you all don't mind seeing my Ashton again. I hunted all over the place to find my posting. I'm sure it is there somewhere. 

This Ashton is knitted out of Patton's Lace Porcelain, 80% polyester, 10% mohair, and 10% wool fibers. I used most of the 498 yards. (There is probably enough left for a couple of nice bookmarks.) There are various blue beads in size 6/0 on the edge, the 4th chart.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Toni I see where Joannes is having a sale!!! I am going to look for some of that yarn.. I love it and think it is perfect for shawls..


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> That isn't like having a bun in the oven, is it?


Oh heavens no!!! I won't even make baby items so I don't Jinx the universe... my boy is so far from ready to start a family


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Ronie said:


> my boy is so far from ready to start a family


I was - jokingly obviously - referring to you, not your son.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Ronie said:


> Toni I see where Joannes is having a sale!!! I am going to look for some of that yarn.. I love it and think it is perfect for shawls..


That would be a good time to get some of this. I managed to find mine on sale when I got it, also.

Happy Thanksgiving to everyone in the US. Belated greetings to those in Canada. (Sorry!)


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Good Evening everyone. Sending to each of you a heartfelt wish for a happy Thanksgiving -- and for our friends in other countries, the very same sentiment. If you are traveling, may you arrive safely and without incident and may you enjoy friends and family.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

TLL said:


> Well, I hope you all don't mind seeing my Ashton again. I hunted all over the place to find my posting. I'm sure it is there somewhere.
> 
> This Ashton is knitted out of Patton's Lace Porcelain, 80% polyester, 10% mohair, and 10% wool fibers. I used most of the 498 yards. (There is probably enough left for a couple of nice bookmarks.) There are various blue beads in size 6/0 on the edge, the 4th chart.


It's so beautiful!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening everyone. Sending to each of you a heartfelt wish for a happy Thanksgiving -- and for our friends in other countries, the very same sentiment. If you are traveling, may you arrive safely and without incident and may you enjoy friends and family.


Well said! Thank you, Belle! We had a lot of snow, bad roads, and cancellations here this afternoon and evening. Take care.

Thank you, Pam.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening everyone. Sending to each of you a heartfelt wish for a happy Thanksgiving -- and for our friends in other countries, the very same sentiment. If you are traveling, may you arrive safely and without incident and may you enjoy friends and family.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

Toni, your Ashton is lovely worn like that. Love how the colors show up.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Belle1 said:


> Good Evening everyone. Sending to each of you a heartfelt wish for a happy Thanksgiving -- and for our friends in other countries, the very same sentiment. If you are traveling, may you arrive safely and without incident and may you enjoy friends and family.


Very well said Belle, and I concur.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Well, I started my Rapt in Green shawl - completed clue 1. I had every intention of using the ruby-lined garnet beads but ended up using the multi-coloured ones.


Lovely start. I liked those beads the best :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> Oh, I finally took a picture of the shawl for my DD. Unfortunately I haven't blocked it yet. Hopefully on Friday.


That is great. I can't wait until i see it in all its' blaocked glory :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

MissMelba said:


> Well, here is my Ashton. US 5 (3.75mm) needles, Lang Jawoll Magic superwash wool / nylon blend, used about 380 yards.


That is lovely. The choice of yarn really sets off the pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> That is really annoying when I miss a post. Either the Internet service is acting up or I was too busy trying to skim through the pages fast.
> 
> For those asking for the name of the shawl, it is the Vernal Equinox
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/vernal-equinox-shawl-surprise


Just love that pattern and it is free :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> That isn't like having a bun in the oven, is it?


 :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

TLL said:


> Well, I hope you all don't mind seeing my Ashton again. I hunted all over the place to find my posting. I'm sure it is there somewhere.
> 
> This Ashton is knitted out of Patton's Lace Porcelain, 80% polyester, 10% mohair, and 10% wool fibers. I used most of the 498 yards. (There is probably enough left for a couple of nice bookmarks.) There are various blue beads in size 6/0 on the edge, the 4th chart.


That is lovely. I coveted your yarn last time I saw it but can't find it in the UK : :thumbdown:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I do hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving and best wishes to you all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I do hope you all have a lovely Thanksgiving and best wishes to you all.


Can almost smell the turkeys down here!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Can almost smell the turkeys down here!


 :XD: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Wishing everyone a very Happy Thanksgiving Day. I am going to a jazzercise class shortly then we are headed up to my oldest daughter, Jennifer's, for the day with my offerings of pies and the fixings for sweet potato casserole. All the family will be there, except for our youngest, Amy, who is a nurse and has to work, but she hopes to join us after her shift.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> Lovely start. I liked those beads the best :thumbup:


Thank you 
Those beads are really versatile - I keep them on hand in size 6/0 & 8/0.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is lovely. I coveted your yarn last time I saw it but can't find it in the UK : :thumbdown:


Paton's comes out of Canada and you might check to see if they do mail order to the UK. Other sites that sell the yarn may also mail to you. Have you researched online?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Paton's comes out of Canada and you might check to see if they do mail order to the UK. Other sites that sell the yarn may also mail to you. Have you researched online?


Norma does most of her yarn purchasing online, Tanya, because her village is remote by UK standards- I am sure she will have done the research!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> I was - jokingly obviously - referring to you, not your son.


Oh yes I knew that!! LOL I am just in the "if I don't think about it maybe it won't happen" stage.... and he is the closest to the age where it could happen.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Good Morning everyone!! I'm up early... I have my rolls rising and will get the Turkey in the oven soon  It is a small 12 pound one so it won't take long and we can stuff it with out worry .. 

Have an amazing day everyone!! Today is a day for giving thanks and I want to thank all of you for coming in and visiting with me every day! You all have enriched my life wonderfully  We have the best group ever!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Good Morning everyone!! I'm up early... I have my rolls rising and will get the Turkey in the oven soon  It is a small 12 pound one so it won't take long and we can stuff it with out worry ..
> 
> Have an amazing day everyone!! Today is a day for giving thanks and I want to thank all of you for coming in and visiting with me every day! You all have enriched my life wonderfully  We have the best group ever!!


Have a lovely Day! Ronie, and everyone else for whom it is a celebration!
Down here it is already Friday and just an ordinary weekend rising.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Paton's comes out of Canada and you might check to see if they do mail order to the UK. Other sites that sell the yarn may also mail to you. Have you researched online?


Yes but unfortunately the cost of postage is huge!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

My meditation teacher posted this today. One of his big "things" is gratitude.
http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/11/27/thanksgiving-gratitude.aspx?e_cid=20141127Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20141127Z1&et_cid=DM61047&et_rid=743749437


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes but unfortunately the cost of postage is huge!


I do realize that is a problem. Alternative: Come visit us☺

Maybe a bit more practical is have someone visiting one side of the pond or the other get some for you.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> My meditation teacher posted this today. One of his big "things" is gratitude.
> http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/11/27/thanksgiving-gratitude.aspx?e_cid=20141127Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20141127Z1&et_cid=DM61047&et_rid=743749437


Very true. I had a woman who was a psychic and did body work always tell me/others to practice gratitude every day. In that state it really changes your body/brain energy and is so much more healing for us. Have a good one. BTW, Mercola.com is a very good site for health info and is free to join for their daily newsletter.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I do realize that is a problem. Alternative: Come visit us☺
> 
> Maybe a bit more practical is have someone visiting one side of the pond or the other get some for you.


I will see if DDIL and DS are going to see her mother this coming year. She is American and out in China at the moment!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I will see if DDIL and DS are going to see her mother this coming year. She is American and out in China at the moment!


Seems you do have international travelers close to you. Lucky you. So good possibility to get some of Paton's Lace yarn.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This is my world view this morning about 9 a.m. altho it is getting brighter now.
So glad it wasn't the 6-16" predicted--hope we are done with more white stuff.

Also the beets and remaining leeks that I picked 2 days ago just before the storm. It always enlivens my spirit to see fresh veggies from the garden, especially in these very gray months.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Tanya, it is very pretty but very cold looking. Stay warm and have a lovely day!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Tanya, it is very pretty but very cold looking. Stay warm and have a lovely day!


It was cold yesterday but getting adjusted to winter, 32* F seems workable. So getting it together to go finish the show shoveling. Plow guy shows up in the middle of the night when I cannot move the vehicles so he only does the easiest part of the driveway and I get to spend a few hours shoveling to get the cars out. Have to wonder why I pay him at all. But this snow was a very heavy wet snow which is a bear to move. Sunday is predicted to be in the mid 40's which is great for having a house full of people.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

I will catch up later, but I wanted to show you what DD is working on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I will catch up later, but I wanted to show you what DD is working on.


She is doing a nice job with that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> This is my world view this morning about 9 a.m. altho it is getting brighter now.
> So glad it wasn't the 6-16" predicted--hope we are done with more white stuff.
> 
> Also the beets and remaining leeks that I picked 2 days ago just before the storm. It always enlivens my spirit to see fresh veggies from the garden, especially in these very gray months.


I saw a beet I thought I would cook up, yesterday but it was priced at $5 so I carried on looking- I hope to make a Nutolene quiche soon- am gathering vegetables for it.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> She is doing a nice job with that!


Thanks, Julie. I am wanting to take the time this coming year to do some double knitting. I'll probably start with hot pads.  I'm not as brave as Bethany.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Julie. I am wanting to take the time this coming year to do some double knitting. I'll probably start with hot pads.  I'm not as brave as Bethany.


especially when it gets to the next band in the design, with the fish and boats - the hearts are relatively easy, because repetitive! I love your daughter's name!


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Bev -- she is doing a wonderful job. When it is done, it will be a knockout. You sure have to keep your wits about you when doing this kind of knitting.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bev, Bethany's work is wonderful.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> I will catch up later, but I wanted to show you what DD is working on.


That is lovely!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev--you have certainly imbued your daughter with a sense of confidence and love of crafts work and discipline to take on such complicated patterns. Excellent for both of you.

Julie--what is Nutolene?

I do a large organic garden so I don't have to page $5/beet even tho it is way more work than my back can handle well. The rewards are more than worth it.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Bev--you have certainly imbued your daughter with a sense of confidence and love of crafts work and discipline to take on such complicated patterns. Excellent for both of you.
> 
> Julie--what is Nutolene?
> 
> I do a large organic garden so I don't have to page $5/beet even tho it is way more work than my back can handle well. The rewards are more than worth it.


Tanya- my garden is in my pots- sadly I sold the larger ones, last year when I thought I was moving to Australia- this is seriously limiting what I am able to plant this year. Nutolene is peanuts ground in a can- solid enough to cut into cubes- it is a product put out by our Sanitarium Health Food Company. (which I think is owned by the Seventh Day Adventist Church)


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev be sure to let Bethany that we love her work!! its beautiful.. I think double knitting is a fun way to do some color work!! 
Tanya that looks cold!!! We are having lots of thunder and lightning.. and along with that a lot of rain!! I guess there won't be very many out playing football this afternoon!!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thank you all for being my friends! 

Bev, you DD does excellent work. I love that.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Tanya, yes it was very dismal looking all morning but it appears to be brightening up now. Are you cooking on Sunday? Mmm I would love to partake in all of your organic veggies! 

Ronie, rain by you? Spoils the holiday fun.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

BTW, Chris, your kitty in your avatar reminds me so much of my two torties who were known as Thistle. Thistle #2 was so similar to Thistle #1, it seemed obvious to use the name again. Thistle#1 produced 4 ginger females, Thistle #2 had 2 all black kittens on All Hallows e'en, they were christened Spook and Spectre.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Tanya, that snow looks lovely. It's a real pity it causes so much trouble. Looks like you have some of the last fall bounty from your garden.

I hope everyone is having a grand day. I surely am. It is so relaxed. We got a ham off the internet, that all we have to do is slice it. It is to be served cold. Several casseroles are ready and waiting for the oven. Pies are done and the cranberry pie was for breakfast, but I really think I will be having it after supper. Yummo.

Julie, what cute names for kitties.

Thanks all for your kind words about Bethany's work. She loves all your input also. She is quite adventurous with her knitting. One time I visited she was learning to knit and doing just the knit and purl on a triangular piece of knitting that was to be a triangle. The next time I saw her, she was knitting a sock with DPNs.  She was so bored with what she was doing she decided to pick a project that she wanted to do, use u-tube etc and learned how to do socks. She taught me how to do socks and use DPNs and to charge ahead on a project that you might now know everything about, but you love the idea of knitting.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Tanya- my garden is in my pots- sadly I sold the larger ones, last year when I thought I was moving to Australia- this is seriously limiting what I am able to plant this year. Nutolene is peanuts ground in a can- solid enough to cut into cubes- it is a product put out by our Sanitarium Health Food Company. (which I think is owned by the Seventh Day Adventist Church)


Is it hydrogenated to make it so hard?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, what cute names for kitties.


 :thumbup: I do try to be creative when it comes to naming my animals!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Is it hydrogenated to make it so hard?


It is not hard, I refrigerate it in order to cut it, so far as I can see it is not Hydrogenated- and our labeling laws are pretty strict.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> I will catch up later, but I wanted to show you what DD is working on.


Bev, That is very pretty and precise. I would like to try that some day.

Julie, I plant in containers too. It allows me to sit when my back hurts and still plant, harvest, and tend the garden. I rotate the plants so the planter that had tomatoes last year may have cucumbers or bell peppers this year.

Tanya, nice looking beets. Mom mostly made Harvard beets and pickled beets when I was a youth. I think my hands were dyed from skinning beets for days. Leeks look like big green onions. I've never tasted one but hear they are mild.

Ronie, I saw 3 shows, That's Entertainment I, II, III that showed some of the big MGM productions from silent movies through the start of the Elvis era. Stars I had forgotten, musicals. It lasted over 6 hours to watch all 3. Frank Sinatra, Gene Kelly, Ginger Rogers, Judy Garland. It made me want to see some of these shows again.

Jane the start of your shawl looks great and those beads are perfect. The ones I tried to put on Lagoon Ashton said they were 6/0. If I used a 14 hook it went through most of the beads but couldn't pull the yarn through the it. Floss worked but again it was hard to get a double thickness of yarn through the bead.

Chris, your shawl is very pretty. Looks like it would be interesting to make.

Melanie, your Ashton is nice. If you want more yarn like Paton's, Yarn Paradise (ICE) has some with long color runs in lace weight. Even with high shipping it is reasonable in price and arrives in a few days. Only drawback is you have to buy in their lots. Works best if you have someone to order with.

I decided on headbands/ear warmers and maybe wrist warmers. I don't see any one wearing them, but I see long sleeve shirts with a thumb hole so they might be appreciated.

Wishing all a Happy Thanksgiving, safe travels, and many blessings.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, yes it was very dismal looking all morning but it appears to be brightening up now. Are you cooking on Sunday? Mmm I would love to partake in all of your organic veggies!
> 
> Ronie, rain by you? Spoils the holiday fun.


Yes. Had major agita last nite as I was supposed to pick up my freshly slaughtered turkey this a.m and cannot drive. My farmer had told me the family was leaving after dinner today for several days and all I could think of was 'oh, no, my turkey will not get here and then what? Do I still have to pay for it?" This a.m. called and was told that the family would be here on Saturday so roads should be dry enough for my rotten tires to handle. But lo and behold, the farmer called to say he would deliver my bird to my house shortly. Along with the bird, he is giving me some turkey feet gratis He couldn't believe anyone but his family wanted the feet. I am so happy to have them for the best healing soup ever. Does anyone remember when families made soup with the feet and other parts? We joked about battling over his foul feet throughout the year. But his birds are completely organic unlike most of the others that get sold as organic but are not completely so. I won't tell you what I pay for this critter but it is a once a year splurge for my family and they provide all the other food for the meal. It is always potluck at my house. No one will have anything to take home with them this year--at least any bird. It is the smallest bird I ever bought--10-12 lbs. Will see what he brings me.

The temps are above freezing and the snow is so wet and heavy. It is wonderful that we only had about 4" on the cars and driveway. The lawn has about 8-10." Waded over it to check the garden fence which came down last nite. There goes my kale as the deer will figure out how to get in now. If I am lucky I can get in and cut most of it down and freeze it. That will be the end of my kale salads this winter. I am hoping we have a thaw for about a week so I can do some fence mending or deer proofing at the least and dig a plot for the extra garlic that I was given. The deer are increasingly bodacious coming ever closer to the house. Will photo them when I have a chance. I come out of the house and they just look at me and keep foraging, often within 20 ft of where I stand.

Ronie, I will take your rain any day to this frigid mess. My farmer was out electricity about 15-18 hours. Mine just flickered on and off a couple of times. Hope everyone else keeps their utilities going.

Everyone enjoy their day today wherever you are.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

We love the rain so its not a bad way to spend a afternoon  the house smells like the Holidays and we have everything but the mashed potato's to do.. and the turkey need to finish cooking.. We have been very busy this morning.. 

That is good news Tanya about the turkey being delivered.. that is about the same size as ours.. there will be plenty of left overs 

I couldn't decide what yarn to get.. and I have several skeins in my wish list.. I chose some of those 'Palete' sets so if I am lucky I'll get those under my tree... so I went over to eknittingneedles and got some 6" DPN's they are the Stitchberry set! they go from US 0 to US 15 not that I need all of those sizes but you just never know when a pattern will call for DPN's... I won't even look at then I'll just wrap them up and put them under my tree  I have never done that before but I did this year!!!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> This is my world view this morning ...


Better you than me 
We had high winds & pouring rain - but it is very mild out there. On the west coast of the island, they had snow, though.
The system that brought this present to you, might reach us in a few days - sometimes the weather fronts turn north at Nova Scotia & we are spared.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...what DD is working on.


Oh - that is lovely work!!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

"learning to knit and doing just the knit and purl on a triangular piece of knitting that was to be a triangle". I meant to say rectangle. She kept adding stitches at the end of the row. To see her knitting socks a few months later was amazing. 

Go, Ronie!! How great is that. Love that idea-just wrap it and put it under the tree. No one will know who it is from.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

triciad19 said:


> ...Jane the start of your shawl looks great and those beads are perfect.


Thank you 


> The ones I tried to put on Lagoon Ashton said they were 6/0.... it was hard to get a double thickness of yarn through the bead.


I find that the holes in Miyuki beads are bigger, but it also depends on the shape of the bead.
What was the weight of your yarn?
I used both 6/0 & 8/0 with fingering weight on mine. Some of the size 8/0 beads didn't want to go on there but that is to be expected.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Better you than me
> We had high winds & pouring rain - but it is very mild out there. On the west coast of the island, they had snow, though.
> The system that brought this present to you, might reach us in a few days - sometimes the weather fronts turn north at Nova Scotia & we are spared.


We all get our turns now......

Hopefully the temps will stay mild for you. Makes it much easer.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thank you all for being my friends!


My thoughts exactly!
Blessings on all here.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Tanya, yes it was very dismal looking all morning but it appears to be brightening up now. Are you cooking on Sunday? Mmm I would love to partake in all of your organic veggies! ,,,,,


One day we can share.

My Sunday dinner will be filled with more traditional stuff as that is what others tend to bring. I only do the turkey and clear out the house of excess so there is room for people to come in. In years past there would be so many pies. And my sister would do at least 3 huge gooey casseroles. I probably will do something with veggies just to make sure there is some. If I can get into the garden before the deer do it will be a big kale salad. The amount of food used to be so massive but we are a smaller number of people these days and are eating less.

My turkey came a bit ago but he forgot the turkey feet. That's okay--we will do that next week some time. Don't think I ever had such an absolutely fresh bird. Can't wait to taste it. It is so tiny it looks like a big chicken. This will be different this year.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

brain56 said:


> Blessings on all here.


Absolutely. We have great people here and friends all. So thankful for you all.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I find that the holes in Miyuki beads are bigger, but it also depends on the shape of the bead.
> What was the weight of your yarn?
> I used both 6/0 & 8/0 with fingering weight on mine. Some of the size 8/0 beads didn't want to go on there but that is to be expected.


The yarn is a #3 weight and is more like crochet thread than yarn. They might have worked with one strand of the yellow.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> ...
> 
> Julie, I plant in containers too. It allows me to sit when my back hurts and still plant, harvest, and tend the garden. I rotate the plants so the planter that had tomatoes last year may have cucumbers or bell peppers this year.
> ...


It does involve a lot of watering in summer though.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I want a couple of those rutabagas (or related)! We have a few bags of the onion mixtures from the store but you cannot compare the taste of the smaller radish with those large, delicious looking, pictured veggies.

We have pumpkin pie, turkey, stuffing (watch out for most Pepperage (sp?) Farms mixes...we had to throw out ours because it smelled old). We had made cornbread (southern style, without the sugar) previously...so stuffing was not omitted.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia/Julie--what do you use for planting containers? how deep are they?

KX--what do you mean by 'onion mixtures from the store?' That must have been frustrating to need to throw out the packaged stuffing. This year I began to save the heels of organic bread, letting them dry out. Will toast and crumble them for stuffing this year with my usual array of herbs/spices/veggies. But sounds like your dinner pulled together just fine. What is your Southern cornbread recipe?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> I will catch up later, but I wanted to show you what DD is working on.


Wow!!! That's gorgeous 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> Tricia/Julie--what do you use for planting containers? how deep are they?
> 
> KX--what do you mean by 'onion mixtures from the store?' That must have been frustrating to need to throw out the packaged stuffing. This year I began to save the heels of organic bread, letting them dry out. Will toast and crumble them for stuffing this year with my usual array of herbs/spices/veggies. But sounds like your dinner pulled together just fine. What is your Southern cornbread recipe?


I have a collection of various sized Terracotta pots, with emergency pots being plastic buckets - my biggest pot would be a good two feet high- but I used to have several of those- irks me now that I sold them. My Magnolia bush is in a large galvanised rubbish tin. Also have a begonia in an upturned washing machine agitator, and another in a Chinese pot that had had the bottom smashed out- that works upside down. I ditched a couple of urinals given me, just did not like the shape of them.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:



> Happy Thanksgiving everyone! Thank you all for being my friends!
> 
> Bev, you DD does excellent work. I love that.


Happy Thanksgiving everyone, I'm also grateful for all of my friends here 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> KX--what do you mean by 'onion mixtures from the store?' That must have been frustrating to need to throw out the packaged stuffing. This year I began to save the heels of organic bread, letting them dry out. Will toast and crumble them for stuffing this year with my usual array of herbs/spices/veggies. But sounds like your dinner pulled together just fine. What is your Southern cornbread recipe?


In this link: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/southern-cornbread-stuffing-recipe.html

I would put the white bread as being optional...unless you get the Panko bread crumbs. These are possibles for breading catfish, etc.

Sometimes you don't want all of the onion and garlic on your hands...so having the pre-chopped mixtures is a blessing. Though, in my case, we're in an apartment and growing garlic and onion is not really an option. I'm considering the short carrots next year, now that we have more moisture coming down. 2012 was too warm!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

RosD said:


> Wow!!! That's gorgeous 💞


Thanks, Ros.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a collection of various sized Terracotta pots, with emergency pots being plastic buckets - my biggest pot would be a good two feet high- but I used to have several of those- irks me now that I sold them. My Magnolia bush is in a large galvanised rubbish tin. Also have a begonia in an upturned washing machine agitator, and another in a Chinese pot that had had the bottom smashed out- that works upside down. I ditched a couple of urinals given me, just did not like the shape of them.


that is too funny that someone gave you a urinal for your plants. I'd have a hard time using that!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> that is too funny that someone gave you a urinal for your plants. I'd have a hard time using that!


She actually gave me two- but I had not seen them, nor do I frequent male toilets, so I had no idea what they would look like- they were so functional as to be downright ugly- no real redeeming features! They finally went out in the inorganic collection this last year!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I finished this little shawl a couple of days ago- Have been pondering whether or not to block- but as the design would mean I had to torture the fabric to create the points, I have decided to leave it frilly. A result of my inexperience. the Design if anyone is interested is Dragonfly Wings by Boo Knits- I will have found it on ravelry I am sure- I need to learn to read charts. The other reason for not blocking is that the yarn is pure Alpaca and I have read that does not have a 'memory' in the way that sheep's wool does.
It goes nicely with my Mu'umu'u and the Hat I bought in Goulburn NSW.


----------



## Belle1 (May 20, 2012)

Julie -- I've never had any problem with blocking alpaca -- it holds the block. I always wet block it after soaking it in Eucalan. That's not to say, I'm thinking it should be blocked, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents about alpaca and blocking. In fact, I prefer to block alpaca than merino -- that's probably close to heresy, but it follows my experience.

I do agree, that the combo is a delightful one. I'm sure you will be well appointed when you wear it this spring/summer.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Belle1 said:



> Julie -- I've never had any problem with blocking alpaca -- it holds the block. I always wet block it after soaking it in Eucalan. That's not to say, I'm thinking it should be blocked, but I just wanted to add my 2 cents about alpaca and blocking. In fact, I prefer to block alpaca than merino -- that's probably close to heresy, but it follows my experience.
> 
> I do agree, that the combo is a delightful one. I'm sure you will be well appointed when you wear it this spring/summer.


Thanks for that! Useful to know. But I really think in this instance I prefer it frilly. My plan is to wash the mu'umu'u and wear it tomorrow- being a polyester it dries overnight! Tomorrow I am going to the Alpaca Farm (our local one) with darowil from Adelaide and her daughter Maryanne.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

I can't believe my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today. He is having a party tomorrow &#128158;


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't believe my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today. He is having a party tomorrow 💞


Happy Birthday, Jackson! He is adorable!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Miss Pam said:


> Happy Birthday, Jackson! He is adorable!


Thank you Pam, he certainly is 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I can't believe my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today. He is having a party tomorrow 💞


Jackson looks a real sweetheart! Have fun at the party.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I love your little shawl. Beautiful!!

Happy Birthday, Jackson!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love your little shawl. Beautiful!!
> 
> Happy Birthday, Jackson!!!!


And I should have said thanks, Bev!
I am very pleased with the colour match, and Alpaca is beautifully soft.
this is what I had mean't to say- when I accidentally posted it on the Knitting Tea Party:-
Because I am really only a beginning lace knitter- unlike so many of you who are so accomplished, I made a mistake selecting the design for the Alpaca that I have just knit up. Did not realise I was going to have to torture it to block the points, and given that I have been reading that Alpaca unlike wool has no 'memory' I am going to leave it 'frilly'. I have photographed it with the Mu'umu'u and hat that I will be wearing it with, and will be looking for more cloth in the right colour range, perhaps to make another Mu'umu'u- they are such a useful garment!
The shawl is Dragonfly wings, by Boo Knits.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jackson looks a real sweetheart! Have fun at the party.


Thank you Julie. He is a sweetheart 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I love your little shawl. Beautiful!!


I also love your shawl, very pretty Julie 💞



> Happy Birthday, Jackson!!!!


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie. He is a sweetheart 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

> I also love your shawl, very pretty Julie 💞
> 
> RosD


Thanks, Ros!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today...


Happy birthday to the little sweetheart!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished this little shawl a couple of days ago...
> It goes nicely with my Mu'umu'u and the Hat I bought in Goulburn NSW.


It makes a lovely ensemble. Nice work


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Happy birthday to the little sweetheart!


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It does involve a lot of watering in summer though.


True. The planters are supposed to hold enough water for a week, but seems I have to water every day.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia/Julie--what do you use for planting containers? how deep are they?
> 
> KX--what do you mean by 'onion mixtures from the store?' That must have been frustrating to need to throw out the packaged stuffing. This year I began to save the heels of organic bread, letting them dry out. Will toast and crumble them for stuffing this year with my usual array of herbs/spices/veggies. But sounds like your dinner pulled together just fine. What is your Southern cornbread recipe?


The ones I use are about 18" tall. About 2 feet by 4 feet. Big enough to hold 2 tomato plants or 3 bell peppers. There are at least 2 styles. One is called Grow Box. If I were to buy again I would look at stakes, wheels, and frost protection. These were not available when I bought my boxes. The stakes would make staking plants easier and the wheels make it easier to move the planters. There is a water reservoir in the bottom some of the soil acts as a wick to draw water up to the plants.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

RosD said:


> I can't believe my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today. He is having a party tomorrow 💞


I'm so sorry I've been looking at previous Lace Party posts and I have repeated a couple of Jackson's photos. I didn't realise in time to delete them. So sorry 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term &#128158;


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I'm making another Shetland Shawl....


This is looking grand, Ros.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> This is looking grand, Ros.


Thank you Jane 💞


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

RosD said:


> Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term 💞


Ok...I had to have the pattern! Here are at least 6 links for a "Shetland Shawl":
http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/
http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/lace_shawls.php
http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/butterflies-shetland-shawl
http://wendyknits.net/finished-work-free-patterns-tips/sub-page/
http://eunnyjang.com/images/knit/0511joycesscarf/stole_print_o_the_wave.pdf


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> In this link: http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/paula-deen/southern-cornbread-stuffing-recipe.html
> 
> I would put the white bread as being optional...unless you get the Panko bread crumbs. These are possibles for breading catfish, etc.
> 
> Sometimes you don't want all of the onion and garlic on your hands...so having the pre-chopped mixtures is a blessing. Though, in my case, we're in an apartment and growing garlic and onion is not really an option. I'm considering the short carrots next year, now that we have more moisture coming down. 2012 was too warm!


thanx KX--i have never seen pre chopped onions but have seen little jars of chopped garlic. Do prefer the fresh, tho, and I actually like the smell. Does that make me strange?

I also add celery, onions, carrots to my dressing along with garlic, thyme, basil, and whatever other herbs strike my fancy.
But use organic, whole grain bread for the stuffing and organic cornmeal for any cornbread that I make.

Let us know how the carrots grow in containers.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> It makes a lovely ensemble. Nice work


Thanks, Jane!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> True. The planters are supposed to hold enough water for a week, but seems I have to water every day.


Which is also my experience- unless we have a wet summer. I have been bucketing water from the kitchen and laundry, last two summers, it has been so dry. (unusual for Auckland).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry I've been looking at previous Lace Party posts and I have repeated a couple of Jackson's photos. I didn't realise in time to delete them. So sorry 💞


Not to worry!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term 💞


I do so love that border. Mine on the needles is a bit buried in more urgent WIP's!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...I had to have the pattern! Here are at least 6 links for a "Shetland Shawl":
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/lace_shawls.php
> http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> ...


This one is from Golden Hands All you can knit and Crochet for Babies


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...I had to have the pattern! Here are at least 6 links for a "Shetland Shawl":
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/lace_shawls.php
> http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> ...


This Shetland Shawl is in Cleckheaton nursery album, pattern 16 and called Baby Shawl. It is also in Knitting & Crochet for Babies the Best of Golden Hands. It is called Circular Shetland Shawl. It is also in all you can knit and crochet for babies Golden Hands Special.😀


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Ok...I had to have the pattern! Here are at least 6 links for a "Shetland Shawl":
> http://www.heirloom-knitting.co.uk/
> http://www.knittingpatterncentral.com/directory/lace_shawls.php
> http://www.knittingbeyondthehebrides.org/lace/SameButDifferent.pdf
> ...


Very nice collection of URL links. The Lovick book on different lace traditions is exceptionally interesting. Thanx for doing this.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> that is too funny that someone gave you a urinal for your plants. I'd have a hard time using that!


I had to laugh as I had a few of those that I took from job sites for exactly this purpose. Never used them tho and they froze and broke at some point. At the time it struck me as a fun and funny way to use practical objects for planters. Bizarre humor sometimes.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> This one is from Golden Hands All you can knit and Crochet for Babies


Yes that's the one, I've made this so many times I know the whole pattern off by heart 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do so love that border. Mine on the needles is a bit buried in more urgent WIP's!


It's a pretty border 💞


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Yes that's the one, I've made this so many times I know the whole pattern off by heart 💞


Whereas I am only on #2!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's a pretty border 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Whereas I am only on #2!!!!!!!


It's so pretty, it's worth making. I think oh dear I'm making another one and then when I've finished it I think yeah I still love it 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The ones I use are about 18" tall. About 2 feet by 4 feet. Big enough to hold 2 tomato plants or 3 bell peppers. There are at least 2 styles. One is called Grow Box. If I were to buy again I would look at stakes, wheels, and frost protection. These were not available when I bought my boxes. The stakes would make staking plants easier and the wheels make it easier to move the planters. There is a water reservoir in the bottom some of the soil acts as a wick to draw water up to the plants.


I think I have seen similar grow boxes as you describe. At some point my back won't let me do the kind of soil turning and planting that I am used to doing and am beginning to think about alternative means for gardening. I like the wheels idea. You can find small plant dollies to put under large planters. The ones I have seen are make out of cedar wood. So simple that they can be made to size for what you need. I like the idea of a wicking pool to keep the soil moist--if it works.

Years ago, when living in an apartment, I scrounged the thrift stores for large soup pots for growing on a back porch. They worked but were very small and could only grow the miniature varieties of tomatoes.

From what material are your grow boxes made?


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

RosD said:


> I'm so sorry I've been looking at previous Lace Party posts and I have repeated a couple of Jackson's photos. I didn't realise in time to delete them. So sorry 💞


He is adorable and not hard to look at again. Very beautiful and joyous little boy.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> He is adorable and not hard to look at again. Very beautiful and joyous little boy.


Thank you, he is a little darling 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ros--your lace knitting is so impressive.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--your lace knitting is so impressive.


Thank you so much 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I ditched a couple of urinals given me, just did not like the shape of them.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: DH says they are good for bog gardens :XD: :XD: :XD:

PS "bog" is a slang English term for toilet!!!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> I finished this little shawl a couple of days ago- Have been pondering whether or not to block- but as the design would mean I had to torture the fabric to create the points, I have decided to leave it frilly. A result of my inexperience. the Design if anyone is interested is Dragonfly Wings by Boo Knits- I will have found it on ravelry I am sure- I need to learn to read charts. The other reason for not blocking is that the yarn is pure Alpaca and I have read that does not have a 'memory' in the way that sheep's wool does.
> It goes nicely with my Mu'umu'u and the Hat I bought in Goulburn NSW.


That is so pretty and looks great with the hat
:thumbup: :thumbup:
Edit, Julie what is the garment you are going to wear with it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*RosD* he is adorable. Happy many returns to him and I am sure you had a happy day :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD said:


> Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term 💞


That is a beautiful start.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Thanks RosD and Lurker 2. I've clipped the photos for the Shetland Shawl and saved them onto a word file.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks RosD and Lurker 2. I've clipped the photos for the Shetland Shawl and saved them onto a word file.


I have done the same. All I need now is the baby to knit it for! Fabulous pattern.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *RosD* he is adorable. Happy many returns to him and I am sure you had a happy day :thumbup:


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> That is a beautiful start.


Thank you 💞


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Going back a few pages....
Bev, love your daughters work. She is a wonderful knitter. Also, I made the cranberry pie and it was delicious- served warm with Ben and Jerry's vanilla ice cream.. 
Tanya, the beets and leeks from your garden are so big! You grow good veggies! Bet they will be very yummy.
Julie, I love your shawl and the ruffles. It sure does go nice with the dress and hat. Sounds like a fun outting. Thanks for the baby shawl pattern.
Ross, your grandson is so cute . Enjoy his birthday. They do grow so fast! Beautiful start to your next baby shawl.
I am at the panic stage of packing. Seems like it is never ending and Monday is the day we go! I have been fitting in some time to do a row or so of rhe Ashton. It calms me down in between the chaos!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

sisu said:


> Ross, your grandson is so cute . Enjoy his birthday. They do grow so fast! Beautiful start to your next baby shawl


Thank you 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> BTW, Chris, your kitty in your avatar reminds me so much of my two torties who were known as Thistle. Thistle #2 was so similar to Thistle #1, it seemed obvious to use the name again. Thistle#1 produced 4 ginger females, Thistle #2 had 2 all black kittens on All Hallows e'en, they were christened Spook and Spectre.


One of my first cats who is still with me is all black and his name is Bobby Boo Boo, something cute that just stuck. 
And I love your shawl, Julie. The outfit matches perfectly. I have that pattern in my library.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Caryn*, that looks yummy!


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: DH says they are good for bog gardens :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> PS "bog" is a slang English term for toilet!!!


I know 1 English slang term from a supervisor I had at least 20 years ago so we didn't have Google and probably no internet access. He had a mini contest to see who could guess what this term meant "wagger pagger bagger". And the answer is waste paper basket. And I guessed it, I like puzzles and such and at some point during the day it just clicked.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I know 1 English slang term from a supervisor I had at least 20 years ago so we didn't have Google and probably no internet access. He had a mini contest to see who could guess what this term meant "wagger pagger bagger". And the answer is waste paper basket. And I guessed it, I like puzzles and such and at some point during the day it just clicked.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: He taught you well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> It's so pretty, it's worth making. I think oh dear I'm making another one and then when I've finished it I think yeah I still love it 💞


I really wish I had your knitting abilities Ros! I keep going back to humble old garter stitch- but stress does seem to haunt me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> :XD: :XD: :XD: DH says they are good for bog gardens :XD: :XD: :XD:
> 
> PS "bog" is a slang English term for toilet!!!


Tell DH that I like that one! :XD: :XD: :XD:

They were just so unrelentingly obviously 'piss pots'.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ros, lovely start to your next baby shawl. A gorgeous labor of love. 

Ok, all this talk about urinals for potted plants tickles my funny bone. 

I am up before everyone else. The young ones like to stay up late and last night was the first time Gary and I just went to bed. Yesterday morning, Bethany was up and we had a lovely hour talking, knitting and drinking coffee. I expect her soon.

My DS and family came. Poor little Ben was sick with fever and cold. They stayed for supper and the gift exchange and left right away for their hotel. Ben was falling asleep on his mom. I took pictures of Ben opening his presents and I know he loved what he got, but . . .well, I'll just show you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so pretty and looks great with the hat
> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> Edit, Julie what is the garment you are going to wear with it?


That is my genuine Samoan _Mu'umu'u_ made for me in Solosolo Village by a friend of Meiema, one of the nieces, in 2011- and being polyester has lasted well- despite my not really liking a 'non-breathing' fabric.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Thanks RosD and Lurker 2. I've clipped the photos for the Shetland Shawl and saved them onto a word file.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have done the same. All I need now is the baby to knit it for! Fabulous pattern.


One has to come along- so you can justify making it, one has to come along so you can... This will become my mantra!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Caryn, your pie looks yummy. I know ours turned out great also. Not much left.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* Poor little scrap. I hope he is better soon. Lovely photos and lovely family!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> That is my genuine Samoan _Mu'umu'u_ made for me in Solosolo Village by a friend of Meiema, one of the nieces, in 2011- and being polyester has lasted well- despite my not really liking a 'non-breathing' fabric.


I understand now. Good practical warm weather wear. Love the colour.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sisu said:


> Going back a few pages....
> Bev, love your daughters work. She is a wonderful knitter. Also, I made the cranberry pie and it was delicious- served warm with Ben and Jerry's vanilla ice cream..
> Tanya, the beets and leeks from your garden are so big! You grow good veggies! Bet they will be very yummy.
> Julie, I love your shawl and the ruffles. It sure does go nice with the dress and hat. Sounds like a fun outting. Thanks for the baby shawl pattern.
> ...


Thank you Caryn! I do love colour! Hopefully the predicted showers will ease. You have my commiserations about packing. The bombshell I faced this week may well involve having to move out of here. The Landlord has apparently changed his mind about my having Ringo. Nothing is actually in writing, but apparently the only way I can stay is for Ringo to become an outside dog. And like Hell will I do that to the one being in my life that gives me affection. I have never once been late with the rent- but the legal advice is that the Landlord is within his rights to give me 90 days notice to vacate, and there is Damn all I can do about it. Because the lease is not a fixed term contract. I have so much stuff. I have always been a hoarder. But my friend Tua says I can board with them- we will discuss it perhaps later this weekend- I am not entirely sure the husband would be happy about Ringo. But I would be prepared everyday to go out with a little poop bag, if it mean't I could keep my little companion.

Edit: your pie looks scrummy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> One of my first cats who is still with me is all black and his name is Bobby Boo Boo, something cute that just stuck.
> And I love your shawl, Julie. The outfit matches perfectly. I have that pattern in my library.


I am very fond of the black factor torties, and black don't mind a little fleck or so of white, and then the ginger cats. once had a beautiful little fluffy ginger female, but she was both deaf and blind (seriously in-bred) and I was moving, and the Vet and I decided the only kind thing to de was to euthanase her. One of those horrid decisions sometimes forced on one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ros, lovely start to your next baby shawl. A gorgeous labor of love.
> 
> Ok, all this talk about urinals for potted plants tickles my funny bone.
> 
> ...


I love this photo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I understand now. Good practical warm weather wear. Love the colour.


The pattern is not one of my favourites- but I agree about the colour!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have a collection of various sized Terracotta pots, with emergency pots being plastic buckets - my biggest pot would be a good two feet high- but I used to have several of those- irks me now that I sold them. My Magnolia bush is in a large galvanised rubbish tin. Also have a begonia in an upturned washing machine agitator, and another in a Chinese pot that had had the bottom smashed out- that works upside down. I ditched a couple of urinals given me, just did not like the shape of them.


I would love to see your garden.. I have a front yard but the deer eat anything and everything!! so all my gardening is in containers in the back yard too!! We have a very old BBQ that my parents bought back in 1960's it is made of cast aluminum and I can't bear to part with it! so we are going to put tomatoes and Peppers on one side (probably the bottom because its deeper) and lettuce 'greens' on the other side.. its on its own rolling cart too!! the only thing we ever had to replace was the wheels on the cart and the grate on the inside! unfortunately you can now start to see pin holes in it and I am not real sure how long it will hold up as a planter but at least it is getting a few more years out of it


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, I am so sorry to hear that you may have to move. What a jolt to you when you were already so stressed. Hopefully some solutions will present themselves quickly. Hugs!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I would love to see your garden.. I have a front yard but the deer eat anything and everything!! so all my gardening is in containers in the back yard too!! We have a very old BBQ that my parents bought back in 1960's it is made of cast aluminum and I can't bear to part with it! so we are going to put tomatoes and Peppers on one side (probably the bottom because its deeper) and lettuce 'greens' on the other side.. its on its own rolling cart too!! the only thing we ever had to replace was the wheels on the cart and the grate on the inside! unfortunately you can now start to see pin holes in it and I am not real sure how long it will hold up as a planter but at least it is getting a few more years out of it


It currently is not looking very good- I sold all my hanging pots and baskets, and the hooks to support them- and when I got the teeth the repayment worked out three times higher than I had anticipated, so I have very little discretionary money at the moment- it has been that way now for more than a year. My lemon tree I suspect is not liking it's proximity to the neighbour's Japanese flowering cherry- but it is too big, now and too heavy in it's pot, for me to have a hope of shifting it on my own. It also suffered very badly last two years from the devouring slugs and snails. I have since found a fairly eco friendly bait that I am prepared to use- but I think realistically it is a case of starting over.
So my slugs are the equivalent of your deer. in the front garden.
I could photograph my nasturtiums, and the sprouting Jerusalem Artichokes, they survive well in the back garden, despite that being Ringo's preserve.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, I am so sorry to hear that you may have to move. What a jolt to you when you were already so stressed. Hopefully some solutions will present themselves quickly. Hugs!!


It really has been a shock. And continues to be- I had hoped to live out my years here.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm reading lots of pages!! so I'll try not to overload my post!! 
Julie that is beautiful!! it looks as if you took your Samoan Mu'umu'u and hat with your when you bought the yarn 

Ros that is going to be beautiful and the finished one is very nice... I'd love to see it opened up!! 

Caryn that pie looks great! I have the berry's but chickened out and hubby bought the canned stuff! I said it would be fine and I can use the left overs in my smoothies..


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Going back a few pages....
> 
> Tanya, the beets and leeks from your garden are so big! You grow good veggies! Bet they will be very yummy.
> ...........
> I am at the panic stage of packing. Seems like it is never ending and Monday is the day we go! I have been fitting in some time to do a row or so of rhe Ashton. It calms me down in between the chaos!


Caryn--the beets were great this year and the leeks were my first time growing so was very happy with them. Lots did well this year. Also added extra amendments to the soil, including sulphur. Realized my soil was too alkaline and it was preventing the plants from taking up the soil nutrients and encouraging diseases and insect infestations. Wish all my veggies did as well. Every year in gardening seems to bring something new to learn.

Understand about moving stresses. Take lots of knitting breaks as needed--good medicine. Also Rescue Remedy might help when the stresses get to be too much.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev-- your gs looks so sad. It is terrible to see them like this but they do snap back quickly. Sad to be sick on a holiday.

Just finished reading thru the links KX sent. Some very good information on Shetland lace knitting and sources for yarn. thanx again KX.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Bev what a sweet little guy!! its not fun being sick on the holidays .. I have not heard of gift exchanges on Thanksgiving!!! boy you must really have a great Christmas!!

Our dinner was quiet and it seems I ate too much!! I put half of it back! LOL but still felt like a stuffed bird all afternoon... My stuffing really failed!! but it was keeping the turkey moister than if I didn't stuff it! and the turkey was a bid dry.. my gravy and all the rest of our dinner turned out fine... 
Except when I was on the phone with my daughter and I thought I turned the oven on for the rolls and I turned the burner on!! saved them because I stayed in the kitchen! then when warming them up I burned to tops! what a disaster but you know what it was just hubby and I and we didn't mind!! LOL

Every year can't be a gourmet success!! but we enjoyed our meal, and our day! now we are being stupid and getting ready to hit the store as soon as it opens.. then hopefully make it home by noon! there is a turkey sandwich waiting for me  It is still storming terribly out there.. I am sure the rain gauge is pretty full... We are getting what is called a "Pineapple Express" a large warm storm coming up from Hawaii. its 6am and 54f degrees out there!! NICE!! but not very wintery...  I can wait for the cold snap


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I'm reading lots of pages!! so I'll try not to overload my post!!
> Julie that is beautiful!! it looks as if you took your Samoan Mu'umu'u and hat with your when you bought the yarn
> 
> Ros that is going to be beautiful and the finished one is very nice... I'd love to see it opened up!!
> ...


No I am lucky dear! most times I can get colours right just from memory- of course there are times one does not get it quite right- then it is wise to have the article or a scrap with one. It is a result of years worth of learning- when I was 8 my Birthday present from my mother was a genuine Windsor and Newton Oil Colour painting kit. And when we went on holiday that summer she taught me how to use the paints. We were at Port Appin on the Caledonian Canal in Scotland, and I painted a little Island with a small lighthouse on it. It was a very good painting for an 8 year old- but the ex chose to burn it when I left him taking the children out of the literal battle ground, -he bonfired most of my really precious things and danced a wild jig around the fire. (this the report of my Jewish neighbour- when I was packing up the little that remained.)


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> ...may well involve having to move out of here. The Landlord has apparently changed his mind about my having Ringo....


Oh, Julie, sorry to hear about this turn of events like you didn't have enough to worry about.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Julie, sorry to hear about this turn of events like you didn't have enough to worry about.


Thanks Jane- I know that you are one who really understands what a little dog can mean to one!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Jane- I know that you are one who really understands what a little dog can mean to one!


I certainly do!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> I certainly do!


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Oh, Julie, sorry to hear about this turn of events like you didn't have enough to worry about.


Julie, I too am most sorry to hear about this turn of events. I didn't want to question what the problem was a few days ago, thinking you will let us know in due time. And I totally understand about being somewhere until the end. When I first moved to PA with the ex I thought I would be there until I died, but that was not to be. Have moved twice since then. But as someone once told me, 'part of you did die in that house' and somehow those were very consoling words. And to you I say 'be strong, vigorous, and very courageous. Be not afraid, neither be dismayed, for the Lord you God is with you wherever you go.'


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Sorry to hear you have more tribulations Julie. I agree that keeping Ringo with you is best, they offer so much comfort to us.


----------



## MissMelba (Jun 9, 2012)

Lots going on in the LP, so many pages to get caught up on. I liked the color work start. And the blue Ashton is lovey, thanks for posting it again.

I have cast on the Bonnie's Wish MKAL with some Paton's silk/bamboo yarn. It is really soft yarn so I think it will make a comfortable shawl. I am making progress on the sweater I started a while back as well.

Have a great day / night all,

Melanie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry to hear you have more tribulations Julie. I agree that keeping Ringo with you is best, they offer so much comfort to us.


Thanks for understanding, Melanie! I really really need my little fellow- and his loving nature- he is my protector as is his breeds instinct.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

MissMelba said:


> Lots going on in the LP, so many pages to get caught up on. I liked the color work start. And the blue Ashton is lovey, thanks for posting it again.
> 
> I have cast on the Bonnie's Wish MKAL with some Paton's silk/bamboo yarn. It is really soft yarn so I think it will make a comfortable shawl. I am making progress on the sweater I started a while back as well...../quote]
> 
> Really can't wait to see that silk/bamboo worked up. It feels wonderful in the hand. What color(s) are you using?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

What a busy day we had here yesterday! Beautiful knitting projects.  Happy Birthday, Jackson!

I sure hope you enjoy your trip to the alpaca farm with darowil, Julie!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Hope everyone in the US is recovering from yesterday's food fest. 

Ronie--will take your rain in the 50"s* anyday over the sun and 25* weather here today. My road is still icey and won't drive and need to get out. Cabin fever setting in, but shopping for Sunday is getting critical.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Julie, I too am most sorry to hear about this turn of events. I didn't want to question what the problem was a few days ago, thinking you will let us know in due time. And I totally understand about being somewhere until the end. When I first moved to PA with the ex I thought I would be there until I died, but that was not to be. Have moved twice since then. But as someone once told me, 'part of you did die in that house' and somehow those were very consoling words. And to you I say 'be strong, vigorous, and very courageous. Be not afraid, neither be dismayed, for the Lord you God is with you wherever you go.'


Reaching the end of this mortal life is not something that really scares me- although I do have a deep seated fear that my actual passing will not be pain free. Thank you for the quote, but I am also trying to work on Joshua 1 -9 - a young friend that I had only just met- pointed me to that one. It would be so wonderful to have somewhere that I could have the number of animals I would like- hens, guinea pigs a rabbit or two, maybe even a lamb to raise. Along with a herd of Alpacas!!!!!!!!!!!! and enough dogs and cats for them really to develop their personalities...
One just dreams...


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> ...I have cast on the Bonnie's Wish MKAL...


I am holding off on that until I see how my other WIPs develop. Please show us your progress.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> What a busy day we had here yesterday! Beautiful knitting projects.  Happy Birthday, Jackson!
> 
> I sure hope you enjoy your trip to the alpaca farm with darowil, Julie!


I am looking forward to that! I have already met up with darowil and Maryanne when I was in Goulburn NSW, so there is no dread about losing my words or confidence- I am not very good at meeting new people. Not good at small talk.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

RosD said:


> Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term 💞


Very pretty. I like the lacy look. Maybe I need to look at Shetland lace.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

MissMelba said:


> Sorry to hear you have more tribulations Julie. I agree that keeping Ringo with you is best, they offer so much comfort to us.


Hang in there, Julie. I am sorry to hear about this also. I hope you can find just the right place for you and Ringo.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Hang in there, Julie. I am sorry to hear about this also. I hope you can find just the right place for you and Ringo.


Indeed - so do I- it will not be easy- New Zealander's often have a major mind set against dogs.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> I think I have seen similar grow boxes as you describe. At some point my back won't let me do the kind of soil turning and planting that I am used to doing and am beginning to think about alternative means for gardening. I like the wheels idea. You can find small plant dollies to put under large planters. The ones I have seen are make out of cedar wood. So simple that they can be made to size for what you need. I like the idea of a wicking pool to keep the soil moist--if it works.
> 
> Years ago, when living in an apartment, I scrounged the thrift stores for large soup pots for growing on a back porch. They worked but were very small and could only grow the miniature varieties of tomatoes.
> 
> From what material are your grow boxes made?


The boxes are some type of plastic like material. Tough, withstands sun and weather well but does warp a little. The first ads for them were that you used the soil and just added fertilizer every year. I empty the soil every couple years to clean out the water reservoir and clear the drain hole. The soil seeps through the holes in the plate between soil and water reservoir.

The soil wicks water works well.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I made it back... we were home by 9:30am  keep in mind that its a little more than an hours round trip we did very good  We have needed a mattress for the guest room since we moved here. Finding a good one for a good price was a challenge because it is a Double/Full size.. and they are hard to find. A queen size is cheaper.. LOL I almost gave my friend her bed back and bought a queen for the guest room .. but we found a Sealy memory foam one for half price and we got a great crate to reuse. It is really nice and the first thing I thought of was, oh that would make 2 great planters!!! LOL well it has wheels and I am sure my husband will find another practrcal use for it 

Julie I hope and pray that your situation will resolve itself and you will be in a much happier place. I hate moving and I really am not fond of Ex's LOL do they ever grow up?? Not in my case.. I just have to not think of all the stuff that happened and be happy in the moment.. sometimes that is all we can do.. and it can be the hardest ever to do..  I am going to go and knit something ... Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

I have seen bathtubs used for gardening. There was a tub garden with rows of tubs. I think they were spaced so a push mower could be used to control grass and weeds. Whatever is used needs a way to control water. Either the reservoir or drain so plants do not stand in water.

Julie, forgot to mention I liked your shawl. It looks great with the dress and hat. Muumuus were a fad here for a while but I've not seen them in years.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I made it back... we were home by 9:30am  keep in mind that its a little more than an hours round trip we did very good  We have needed a mattress for the guest room since we moved here. Finding a good one for a good price was a challenge because it is a Double/Full size.. and they are hard to find. A queen size is cheaper.. LOL I almost gave my friend her bed back and bought a queen for the guest room .. but we found a Sealy memory foam one for half price and we got a great crate to reuse. It is really nice and the first thing I thought of was, oh that would make 2 great planters!!! LOL well it has wheels and I am sure my husband will find another practrcal use for it
> 
> Julie I hope and pray that your situation will resolve itself and you will be in a much happier place. I hate moving and I really am not fond of Ex's LOL do they ever grow up?? Not in my case.. I just have to not think of all the stuff that happened and be happy in the moment.. sometimes that is all we can do.. and it can be the hardest ever to do..  I am going to go and knit something ... Have a wonderful weekend everyone.


Something HAS to start coming right!- One thing I know for sure is that for me the little dog is non- negotiable. The decision has to be made around him, being in my life. It is amazing how so many men place all their problems in the laps of their mothers, girlfriends or wives- and fail to take responsibility for themselves. I am expecting darowil in about an hour, so that is good!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> I have seen bathtubs used for gardening. There was a tub garden with rows of tubs. I think they were spaced so a push mower could be used to control grass and weeds. Whatever is used needs a way to control water. Either the reservoir or drain so plants do not stand in water.
> 
> Julie, forgot to mention I liked your shawl. It looks great with the dress and hat. Muumuus were a fad here for a while but I've not seen them in years.


They don't show much if you have a waist you like to display! But they are brilliant for covering all the Mummy bumps that tend to come! I think the American term is Muffin tops or something like that- we hear it used in ads for underwear that are supposed to eliminate things merely by being put on!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> The boxes are some type of plastic like material. Tough, withstands sun and weather well but does warp a little. The first ads for them were that you used the soil and just added fertilizer every year. I empty the soil every couple years to clean out the water reservoir and clear the drain hole. The soil seeps through the holes in the plate between soil and water reservoir.
> 
> The soil wicks water works well.


Good to know they last thru extreme weather and actually do wick water. May look into a few for the garden to save the back from digging do much. Had a customer few yrs back who had a nice little garden that produced sooooo much. He had raised beds, only about 12." But did 2 major things with them. First he had a worm farm in his basement and fertilized with the worm castings. Second he mulched heavily with leaves. He would just put his seedlings into the mulch in Spring. One year he planted about 3 weeks after I did. Within 2 weeks his plants were 3x the size of mine! See no reason why his tactics couldn't be used in grow boxes like yours.

I think of all those cast iron tubs I broke up over the years. If they weren't so darn heavy I would have taken them home and used them. It tickles me to see people use leftovers for other things like landscaping features.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> They don't show much if you have a waist you like to display! But they are brilliant for covering all the Mummy bumps that tend to come! I think the American term is Muffin tops or something like that- we hear it used in ads for underwear that are supposed to eliminate things merely by being put on!


Muu muus were loose, light weight and cool. Mostly cotton. They were often large, flowery prints with Hawaiian themes. Bright and colorful.

I agree with you about pets. I would be lost without mine. With no close family they are all I have. No spouse, children or siblings. Most all other relation has died or lives somewhere between the coasts and borders and they are mostly "shirt tail" relation I have rarely if ever seen.

ETA: my experience is if the "fluff" is compressed it is going to push out somewhere else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> Muu muus were loose, light weight and cool. Mostly cotton. They were often large, flowery prints with Hawaiian themes. Bright and colorful.
> 
> I agree with you about pets. I would be lost without mine. With no close family they are all I have. No spouse, children or siblings. Most all other relation has died or lives somewhere between the coasts and borders and they are mostly "shirt tail" relation I have rarely if ever seen.


My mu'umu'u is polyester which is it's major drawback- and yet also it's redeeming feature- I hung it up in the shower cubicle last night- and I was able to put it straight on this morning. Mind you the internal temperature at the moment is a pleasant 65.8 F. I do feel for you Tricia- I do at least have my daughter but at 8-30 am., now it is still too early to call her for the heart to heart I so desperately need. I wish she had the same need of me. But one day the hurt may subside. Dysfunctional families can be so hard. But she seems totally to have forgiven her father- whom I see as aggressor- and whom her big sister could see through also. Being that bit older- she remembered the attacks on me. Thank God that they understand PTSD so much better these days.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is a beautiful start.


I agree. It's going to be lovely!


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Bev what a sweet little guy!! its not fun being sick on the holidays .. I have not heard of gift exchanges on Thanksgiving!!! boy you must really have a great Christmas!!
> 
> Our dinner was quiet and it seems I ate too much!! I put half of it back! LOL but still felt like a stuffed bird all afternoon... My stuffing really failed!! but it was keeping the turkey moister than if I didn't stuff it! and the turkey was a bid dry.. my gravy and all the rest of our dinner turned out fine...
> Except when I was on the phone with my daughter and I thought I turned the oven on for the rolls and I turned the burner on!! saved them because I stayed in the kitchen! then when warming them up I burned to tops! what a disaster but you know what it was just hubby and I and we didn't mind!! LOL
> ...


We're getting that rain here, too, but the colder air is moving in here now out of Canada, so hopefully it'll get to you sooner rather than later.


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Good to know they last thru extreme weather and actually do wick water. May look into a few for the garden to save the back from digging do much. Had a customer few yrs back who had a nice little garden that produced sooooo much. He had raised beds, only about 12." But did 2 major things with them. First he had a worm farm in his basement and fertilized with the worm castings. Second he mulched heavily with leaves. He would just put his seedlings into the mulch in Spring. One year he planted about 3 weeks after I did. Within 2 weeks his plants were 3x the size of mine! See no reason why his tactics couldn't be used in grow boxes like yours.
> 
> I think of all those cast iron tubs I broke up over the years. If they weren't so darn heavy I would have taken them home and used them. It tickles me to see people use leftovers for other things like landscaping features.


The 12" garden idea seems to work great. Plots of 12" to 3' square are used with walkways between. Some are 2' wide and longer as long as you can reach half was across. A senior moment trying to recall the name. Plants are not raised in rows but staggered since there us no need for space to walk around the plants. My back won't take it unless the beds are raised 2' at least and I could sit on the retaining sides. My problem is keeping grass and weeds out. With the planters I can turn the soil out clean out grass roots and use covers to control weeds, cutting slits for plants. That helps in an area where weed seeds blow, even into tall planters on a concrete patio.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Tricia--understand what you are talking about. Raised bed gardening is a very popular method gardening. The setting up is what gets my back which is why I haven't done it. Years ago a woman, with disability I believe, wrote a book called the No Work Garden book. She did non-stop mulching of the planted area and never weeded or had to turn the soil. A local professional gardiner in my area has a book out now that sounds very similar to Ruth Stout's book of the 1960-70's. It used to be popular to create row mounds which work the same way as raised beds, but keeping the row structure without wood forms I think was/is a problem. I dream of having beds raised about 3-4 feet high for shorter plants like the brassicas or many of the greens. Half bending over is worse for me than a full bend. Personally, I would love a system where the garden would be on a lift and the height be adjusted as needed so I never have to bend at all. You know, like auto repair center lifts?


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> You know, like auto repair center lifts?


LOL!!! Wouldn't that be sweet?!!! :thumbup:


----------



## triciad19 (Aug 23, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Tricia--understand what you are talking about. Raised bed gardening is a very popular method gardening. The setting up is what gets my back which is why I haven't done it. Years ago a woman, with disability I believe, wrote a book called the No Work Garden book. She did non-stop mulching of the planted area and never weeded or had to turn the soil. A local professional gardiner in my area has a book out now that sounds very similar to Ruth Stout's book of the 1960-70's. It used to be popular to create row mounds which work the same way as raised beds, but keeping the row structure without wood forms I think was/is a problem. I dream of having beds raised about 3-4 feet high for shorter plants like the brassicas or many of the greens. Half bending over is worse for me than a full bend. Personally, I would love a system where the garden would be on a lift and the height be adjusted as needed so I never have to bend at all. You know, like auto repair center lifts?


There is a system called hydroponic where there isn't any soil. Water flows in troughs with needed nutrients. I think the whole system is troughs attached to wheels and gears so they can be raised for varying light and other needs. There must be a way to supports the plants and keep the roots in water; especially the tall ones like tomatoes, corn, beans. It is supposed to be the garden of the future, not taking land used to live on. It can be in a basement, cave or other unlivable space with grow lights.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks for understanding, Melanie! I really really need my little fellow- and his loving nature- he is my protector as is his breeds instinct.


I'm so sorry Julie 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I am going to post the Ashton Parade tomorrow. I don't think that I have heard from everyone - only 6 people plus me:
RosD, Normaedern, triciad19 (X2), Miss Pam, MissMelba & TLL.

If there is someone else, who did the Ashton, please get back to me with the link to your project & let me know which picture you would prefer that I use - only one.

For anyone who is still working on their shawl, I can add theirs when they are finished.

If you haven't posted a specific project page in the Pictures section, I think that would be a good idea. Normaedern posted hers yesterday & she has gotten rave reviews.


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Cute pics, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> I can't believe my darling grandson Jackson is having his 1st birthday today. He is having a party tomorrow 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

That's looking beautiful, Ros.

Sue


RosD said:


> Here I go again, I'm making another Shetland Shawl. I also have to choose a pattern for a baby blanket and my SIL would like a few pink beanies to fit a one year old. I think I'm going to be a bit busy in the short term 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

triciad19 said:


> There is a system called hydroponic where there isn't any soil. Water flows in troughs with needed nutrients. I think the whole system is troughs attached to wheels and gears so they can be raised for varying light and other needs. There must be a way to supports the plants and keep the roots in water; especially the tall ones like tomatoes, corn, beans. It is supposed to be the garden of the future, not taking land used to live on. It can be in a basement, cave or other unlivable space with grow lights.


I have looked into hydroponics and have some issues with it. First is can be expensive to set up. Second, I think it is hard to find adequate organic nutrients. And of course you need the space to do it which can also be prohibitive. Other than these concerns, I think it an interesting practice. If I am remembering correctly, always a question, there is a huge greenhouse attached to a hospital that uses hydroponics for growing the hospital good. It is an exciting project but there was a lot of money available for this. What a concept--feeding sick people healthy food!!!!!


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Julie, sorry to hear about your tribulations. I hope all will work out well. I know how special a place our pets hold in our hearts and lives.

Sue


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm signed up for that too, but really am trying to finish up some WIPs first. I did start a BooKnits MKAL yesterday and have the Advent Calendar in a couple of days. Just so many interesting sounding KALs out there. I need so much more time in my life!

Sue
--


MissMelba said:


> Lots going on in the LP, so many pages to get caught up on. I liked the color work start. And the blue Ashton is lovey, thanks for posting it again.
> 
> I have cast on the Bonnie's Wish MKAL with some Paton's silk/bamboo yarn. It is really soft yarn so I think it will make a comfortable shawl. I am making progress on the sweater I started a while back as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Just trying to catch up here again after spending all yesterday at my oldest daughter's for Thanksgiving. I was planning a quiet-at home today, baking my Christmas cake, however, my #3 daughter asked if I would teach Her to crochet. So I was up there for several hours. I think she is getting the hang of it. I gave a good link to a site with pics and written instructions and tutorials. I do hope that she will practice a little while it is all fresh in her mind. She has a very demanding job, plus two little ones and I think she will find it relaxing.

Sue


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

britgirl said:


> ...I did start a BooKnits MKAL yesterday...


Started already! Wish I were you 
I have picked out what I think is a great yarn/bead combination. At 1:30 last night/this morning, I decided to wind it - figured about 1/2 hour or so. It took me 2 hours!
I did a little bit of work on the Rapt in Green in between supper preparations (finished the candy canes but not the transition rows) & I figure that I'll do 2 rows on my ARUM - slow going with all of those beads. Then, if I my eyes are not too tired, I want to cast on WinterSweet. I just want to see that yarn on the needles.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I have done raised beds when we were out on the ranch. I had gotten a very nasty blood clot and squatting was not going to happen any time soon!! so my husband made me some raised beds. They were great! We used Railroad ties and stacked them he must of braced them on the inside.. its been so long now.. I can't remember exactly how he did them but I could sit on the side and reach to the middle and weed or harvest it was wonderful. 

I know a couple who bought one of those Hydroponic gardens. The small ones and they loved it so much and learned so much from it that they put a whole section in their back yard that was just Hydroponic.. it is a lot of learning how to do it that is expensive. Once you have the concept it is just like anything else.. you can pretty much use what you have. They used plastic trash bins.

Lots to catch up on isn't it Sue.. gosh this thread moves fast.. its good your daughter is showing a interest  I found it hard to teach but my sons GF picked it up really quick.. I try to encourage her as much as possible..


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Wow! We are moving pretty fast these days. 

My DGS is feeling much better. He ate some fries last night at the hotel and immediately started jumping on the bed. They came over after lunch and we spent the afternoon together and he did pretty good. The parents had a dinner with friends planned so Ben stayed with us. After supper Grandpa and Ben watched a movie. 1/2 hour into it, he says, "Grandpa, please turn the movie off. I am tired. I need to go to bed." And he did, sweet boy. We tucked him in and didn't hear anymore from him.  We promised him pancakes for breakfast.  His favorite.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! We are moving pretty fast these days.
> 
> My DGS is feeling much better. He ate some fries last night at the hotel and immediately started jumping on the bed. They came over after lunch and we spent the afternoon together and he did pretty good. The parents had a dinner with friends planned so Ben stayed with us. After supper Grandpa and Ben watched a movie. 1/2 hour into it, he says, "Grandpa, please turn the movie off. I am tired. I need to go to bed." And he did, sweet boy. We tucked him in and didn't hear anymore from him.  We promised him pancakes for breakfast.  His favorite.


Awe! What a wonderful way to spend an evening.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! We are moving pretty fast these days.
> 
> My DGS is feeling much better. He ate some fries last night at the hotel and immediately started jumping on the bed. They came over after lunch and we spent the afternoon together and he did pretty good. The parents had a dinner with friends planned so Ben stayed with us. After supper Grandpa and Ben watched a movie. 1/2 hour into it, he says, "Grandpa, please turn the movie off. I am tired. I need to go to bed." And he did, sweet boy. We tucked him in and didn't hear anymore from him.  We promised him pancakes for breakfast.  His favorite.


Hopefully he will be better in the morning. Sounds very sweet.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Started already! Wish I were you
> I have picked out what I think is a great yarn/bead combination. At 1:30 last night/this morning, I decided to wind it - figured about 1/2 hour or so. It took me 2 hours!
> I did a little bit of work on the Rapt in Green in between supper preparations (finished the candy canes but not the transition rows) & I figure that I'll do 2 rows on my ARUM - slow going with all of those beads. Then, if I my eyes are not too tired, I want to cast on WinterSweet. I just want to see that yarn on the needles.


That is a lot of knitting to keep organized Jane. I don't know how you do it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have done raised beds when we were out on the ranch. I had gotten a very nasty blood clot and squatting was not going to happen any time soon!! so my husband made me some raised beds. They were great! We used Railroad ties and stacked them he must of braced them on the inside.. its been so long now.. I can't remember exactly how he did them but I could sit on the side and reach to the middle and weed or harvest it was wonderful.
> 
> I know a couple who bought one of those Hydroponic gardens. The small ones and they loved it so much and learned so much from it that they put a whole section in their back yard that was just Hydroponic.. it is a lot of learning how to do it that is expensive. Once you have the concept it is just like anything else.. you can pretty much use what you have. They used plastic trash bins........


You validate my points. RR ties used to be popular for doing raised beds but they needed to be lined to prevent leaching of the petroleum based chemicals into the soil. Angle irons or Spikes were typically used to fix them together. Since people can usually reach 2ft for working, beds are often 4' wide and can be worked from both sides. They are easier to keep mulched to eliminate weeding. People sometimes put newspaper on the walkways with leaves or grass clippings on top of them, or hay which can get expensive.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is a lot of knitting to keep organized Jane. I don't know how you do it.


Me, either - so I won't tell you about Iolanthe & Montego hung in their bags on the arm of my chair or the two lovely lace weight shawls that I started a few months ago but haven't been able to get back to or the three projects that start on December 1st, then there's Alcea - already mentioned ...
Obviously, I need an intervention!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> RR ties used to be popular for doing raised beds but they needed to be lined to prevent leaching of the petroleum based chemicals into the soil.


We had at least 5-7 years with a single layer surrounding the area where we had peppers growing. One year we had a flooding and the stems were rivaling mini-trees. A lot of thick-walled peppers were harvested!

You don't have to line the inside of the "bed" if you keep putting fresh garden soil in before the plants are put in each year. I was in my 20s at the time...and half-sitting/kneeling wasn't the problem it is now.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

jscaplen said:


> Me, either - so I won't tell you about Iolanthe & Montego hung in their bags on the arm of my chair or the two lovely lace weight shawls that I started a few months ago but haven't been able to get back to or the three projects that start on December 1st, then there's Alcea - already mentioned ...
> Obviously, I need an intervention!


OH!!! Can I ever relate! There are scarves, shawls, sweaters, and baby cocoons started and in bags here, not to mention all of the "wouldn't that be fun to make" projects!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We had at least 5-7 years with a single layer surrounding the area where we had peppers growing. One year we had a flooding and the stems were rivaling mini-trees. A lot of thick-walled peppers were harvested!
> 
> You don't have to line the inside of the "bed" if you keep putting fresh garden soil in before the plants are put in each year. I was in my 20s at the time...and half-sitting/kneeling wasn't the problem it is now.


I know that feeling only too well- (the knees giving out!)


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> I have done raised beds when we were out on the ranch. I had gotten a very nasty blood clot and squatting was not going to happen any time soon!! so my husband made me some raised beds. They were great! We used Railroad ties and stacked them he must of braced them on the inside.. its been so long now.. I can't remember exactly how he did them but I could sit on the side and reach to the middle and weed or harvest it was wonderful.
> 
> I know a couple who bought one of those Hydroponic gardens. The small ones and they loved it so much and learned so much from it that they put a whole section in their back yard that was just Hydroponic.. it is a lot of learning how to do it that is expensive. Once you have the concept it is just like anything else.. you can pretty much use what you have. They used plastic trash bins.
> 
> Lots to catch up on isn't it Sue.. gosh this thread moves fast.. its good your daughter is showing a interest  I found it hard to teach but my sons GF picked it up really quick.. I try to encourage her as much as possible..


Very hard to come by here- because too many have been used to cultivate Cannabis! This thread is really building momentum! Toni who is due to start us off- must be fairly soon!?


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I know that feeling only too well- (the knees giving out!)


Actually it's not the knees I'm concerned with - my right hip has a touch of bursitis...and I'm enjoying the brief physical therapy before winter officially takes off here in Indiana. This round is to reduce my feet...AND to re-measure for new 3-piece compression leggings. The current 2 sets are now too large (I've lost another 2-3 pounds...it was 5.8 last reading...and it's closer to 2 now). I'm not going into how much more I have to go...I'm just glad I wasn't near my fighting weight when I had that ER visit 10/4/2014! I can afford the 15.5 pound loss but do not wish the experience on ANYONE!

I've got quite the collection of PDF from that shawl search I did for everyone...and am preening over the searching all y'all are doing on the list. Now to get various cotton (to start: Y'all know I really want merino/blends to work with) to work on for personal/professional stitching. If they like the cotton - $30 minimum...more for the merino/blends. I'll still only want the $10-20 for the adult socks/$5-10 baby-child (allowing for expensive animal/blend costs).


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Me, either - so I won't tell you about Iolanthe & Montego hung in their bags on the arm of my chair or the two lovely lace weight shawls that I started a few months ago but haven't been able to get back to or the three projects that start on December 1st, then there's Alcea - already mentioned ...
> Obviously, I need an intervention!


I guess we are a lot alike in that I do what you do with zillions of projects all over my house. Knitting is the only skill that I stick with one thing till I finish. If I don't it gnaws at me and prevents me from moving forward. It seems the one thing I do and stay focused till complete.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> We had at least 5-7 years with a single layer surrounding the area where we had peppers growing. One year we had a flooding and the stems were rivaling mini-trees. A lot of thick-walled peppers were harvested!
> 
> You don't have to line the inside of the "bed" if you keep putting fresh garden soil in before the plants are put in each year. I was in my 20s at the time...and half-sitting/kneeling wasn't the problem it is now.


Interesting. On what basis did you make that statement? I would never have planted food in railroad tie containments. Actually I have done that with flowers on the lawn, but not food.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actually it's not the knees I'm concerned with - my right hip has a touch of bursitis...and I'm enjoying the brief physical therapy before winter officially takes off here in Indiana. This round is to reduce my feet...AND to re-measure for new 3-piece compression leggings. The current 2 sets are now too large (I've lost another 2-3 pounds...it was 5.8 last reading...and it's closer to 2 now). I'm not going into how much more I have to go...I'm just glad I wasn't near my fighting weight when I had that ER visit 10/4/2014! I can afford the 15.5 pound loss but do not wish the experience on ANYONE!
> 
> I've got quite the collection of PDF from that shawl search I did for everyone...and am preening over the searching all y'all are doing on the list. Now to get various cotton (to start: Y'all know I really want merino/blends to work with) to work on for personal/professional stitching. If they like the cotton - $30 minimum...more for the merino/blends. I'll still only want the $10-20 for the adult socks/$5-10 baby-child (allowing for expensive animal/blend costs).


Have you looked at your magnesium content in your diet? Conventionally farmed vegetables are deficient in magnesium these years. Bursitis responds to magnesium. Learned that years ago when I had a major flare up in my shoulder. Big Ouch! One dose of magnesium, twice the amount of calcium took care of the inflammation. Have paid closer attention ever since then

And your prices for your work are way too cheap.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Me, either - so I won't tell you about Iolanthe & Montego hung in their bags on the arm of my chair or the two lovely lace weight shawls that I started a few months ago but haven't been able to get back to or the three projects that start on December 1st, then there's Alcea - already mentioned ...
> Obviously, I need an intervention!


OBVIOUSLY!!! 😯😇✨🌟💫LOL
But I can relate. I am determined to use only stash yarn now so unsure of what to start right now. I may start the Advent scarf with the LB cones I have. And the ripple advent scarf I'll be using the same yarn as for my RMonet as I have another ball of that. Then I may need to frog the RM so I can do the ripple without introducing any other colors. And then there's the Oborine that I never did start. I have a nice light brown I may use when I decide to start that one.....


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Wow! We are moving pretty fast these days.
> 
> My DGS is feeling much better. He ate some fries last night at the hotel and immediately started jumping on the bed. They came over after lunch and we spent the afternoon together and he did pretty good. The parents had a dinner with friends planned so Ben stayed with us. After supper Grandpa and Ben watched a movie. 1/2 hour into it, he says, "Grandpa, please turn the movie off. I am tired. I need to go to bed." And he did, sweet boy. We tucked him in and didn't hear anymore from him.  We promised him pancakes for breakfast.  His favorite.


Sweet! Glad to hear he's feeling better. They do make you worry.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

PS - I see that Joanne's is having Dritz dress forms on 50% off sale today only. This is online and in store. For any still looking.


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Interesting. On what basis did you make that statement? I would never have planted food in railroad tie containment's. Actually I have done that with flowers on the lawn, but not food.


Actual usage. The only reason I cannot do it now is we're in an Apartment complex. 1993 was a little warm...and I probably didn't get as much peppers that year.

For your magnesium concern (later post) - Chocolate, multivitamins, and fig/date/raisins fit the magnesium/iron replenishment. Also potassium (fig/date/raisin/other dried-fresh fruit).


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

tamarque said:


> That is a lot of knitting to keep organized Jane. I don't know how you do it.


My thoughts exactly, when I read Jane's post. And an 'No wonder she gets so much done.' Kudos, Jane. 

Wow, wait a minute, I have read more. It seems more of us need intervention-and I include myself in that. So, we have a drastic need to meet in a town with NO LYS for this intervention.  Be sure to bring enough gas money so we can take trips to nearby towns for their yarn stores. . .no, wait. Might as well meet in a town with two or three yarn stores. I don't think an intervention will help. 

I was up with Ben about an hour and a half last night with him coughing. We finally gave him 1/2 honey and it calmed the coughing down so he could go to sleep. I got 1/2 hour more sleep till I had to get up with my son getting off to work. Everybody will be leaving today. Wonderful time with family topped off with hugs in the night, whispered I love you's and getting I love you's back.  As you can tell I suffered horribly in the middle of the night.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

kaixixang said:


> Actual usage. The only reason I cannot do it now is we're in an Apartment complex. 1993 was a little warm...and I probably didn't get as much peppers that year.
> 
> For your magnesium concern (later post) - Chocolate, multivitamins, and fig/date/raisins fit the magnesium/iron replenishment. Also potassium (fig/date/raisin/other dried-fresh fruit).


Good sources KX, especially if they are organic. But with the bursitis, you probably need more. Multivitamins are notorious for their low levels and imbalances. Don't know what brands your use or the stated potencies but I would venture a guess, that getting a good quality magnesium supplement and eating more dark greens (organic) would be of good benefit.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> My thoughts exactly, when I read Jane's post. And an 'No wonder she gets so much done.' Kudos, Jane.
> 
> Wow, wait a minute, I have read more. It seems more of us need intervention-and I include myself in that. So, we have a drastic need to meet in a town with NO LYS for this intervention.  Be sure to bring enough gas money so we can take trips to nearby towns for their yarn stores. . .no, wait. Might as well meet in a town with two or three yarn stores. I don't think an intervention will help.
> 
> I was up with Ben about an hour and a half last night with him coughing. We finally gave him 1/2 honey and it calmed the coughing down so he could go to sleep. I got 1/2 hour more sleep till I had to get up with my son getting off to work. Everybody will be leaving today. Wonderful time with family topped off with hugs in the night, whispered I love you's and getting I love you's back.  As you can tell I suffered horribly in the middle of the night.


Why not just meet at an LYS with a nice working area for us all. We would save the gas money for driving around.

Aside from the unwanted sickness, sounds like such a warm and loving visit for everyone.

I just rec'd via Facebook photos of the new little lump in our lives. Dad and all the uncles were together after mom's passing last January. The looked good being together with each other. Will miss them tomorrow but so glad they spent the holiday together in California.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* I am glad DGS is better :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> My thoughts exactly, when I read Jane's post. And an 'No wonder she gets so much done.' Kudos, Jane.
> 
> Wow, wait a minute, I have read more. It seems more of us need intervention-and I include myself in that. So, we have a drastic need to meet in a town with NO LYS for this intervention.  Be sure to bring enough gas money so we can take trips to nearby towns for their yarn stores. . .no, wait. Might as well meet in a town with two or three yarn stores. I don't think an intervention will help.
> 
> I was up with Ben about an hour and a half last night with him coughing. We finally gave him 1/2 honey and it calmed the coughing down so he could go to sleep. I got 1/2 hour more sleep till I had to get up with my son getting off to work. Everybody will be leaving today. Wonderful time with family topped off with hugs in the night, whispered I love you's and getting I love you's back.  As you can tell I suffered horribly in the middle of the night.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Just love that post :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> Cute pics, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I am going to post the Ashton Parade tomorrow. I don't think that I have heard from everyone - only 6 people plus me:
> RosD, Normaedern, triciad19 (X2), Miss Pam, MissMelba & TLL.
> 
> If there is someone else, who did the Ashton, please get back to me with the link to your project & let me know which picture you would prefer that I use - only one.
> ...


I have posted mine Jane 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *Bev* I am glad DGS is better :thumbup:


Me too 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big scientific teaching conference. He has done this via distant learning. :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

britgirl said:


> That's looking beautiful, Ros.
> 
> Sue


Thank you Sue 💞


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma that is great news!!! He must be brilliant!!!

Bev that is great the little guy knew it was time for him to go to bed.. so often no matter how ill they are they still fight bed time.. he sure is precious  I'm sorry that your sleep got interrupted but so happy that you were there for him.. Your household sounds a lot like mine... I think we would of all been up at one moment or the other... 

We went to bed so early last night! right after dinner but we went shopping before the sun came up and then we decided to actually work on the guest room.. make it more of a guest room instead of a store room with at bed in it.. it looks so nice now  
I am going to give this magnesium a try. I actually need a quick snack in the afternoons.. My smoothie does very well for me until about 1:30-2pm then I 'm needing a little something to hold me over til dinner.. I think some dried fruit would really fit the bill!!!  I picked up some Arnica (sp?) yesterday.. it is in tablet form.. I wish I had gotten the cream but I will give this a try.. my SIL uses it daily! as a cream on her hips.. and knees.. she has had replacements but still is in pain.. 
I know a perfect LYS where we could all meet!!! it on the nice and warm West Coast  and not far from me... she has rooms set up for knitting and chatting !! just a thought LOL


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I really wish I had your knitting abilities Ros! I keep going back to humble old garter stitch- but stress does seem to haunt me.


Thank you Julie, I'm so sorry that you have so much stress in your life. I actually love garter stitch and have made a few things using it, like these 💞


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

RosD that is sooo sweet :thumbup:


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> RosD that is sooo sweet :thumbup:


Thank you, a lady on KP sent me a message asking how it was done. I said you knit it in sections and start off with three stitches and on the last increase of the frill you end up with 528 stitches. She asked me how it was possible when a knitting machine only has 200 stitches. I sent a message back saying it is hand knitted 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--so glad you got the goldenseal/echinacea. It is a main goto for me with internal inflammation. GS for the mucous membrane healing and Ecchinacea for any viral stuff. DV can be so painful.

Ronie--hope the mag helps along with the arnica. I had an RA person who used the arnica lotion when her hands would flare up and it helped ease the stress. Other homeopathics and white willow bark helped keep the RA under control. Haven't worked with her for a few years so don't know how far along she got with her new homeopath.'

Tis the season and no one wants to hear this, but sugar is the #1 culprit in all inflammatory metabolic conditions. Mercola just did another piece on insidiousness of sugar in our diets

http://articles.mercola.com/sites/articles/archive/2014/11/29/childhood-obesity-epidemic.aspx?e_cid=20141129Z1_DNL_art_1&utm_source=dnl&utm_medium=email&utm_content=art1&utm_campaign=20141129Z1&et_cid=DM61066&et_rid=746886249

but here is a search page from Mercola.com for articles on sugar and inflammation in the body.

http://search.mercola.com/results.aspx?q=sugar%20and%20inflammatory%20illness

Norma--congrats on your son's big success. Does this mean he will be teaching in China? I don't understand what it means to have a poster put up.

And what a drag that your wedding shawl was ruined with coffee. Perhaps it should get an all over coffee treatment for a dyed look. You sound like you are taking it in stride but I bet there was a real 4-letter word moment there.

It is up to 19* now outside and Ronie, your LYS on the west coast is sounding more and more inviting. I need to try and get my vehicles started today to ensure they are not frozen. Will wait till noon I think when the temps are a bit higher. I am really suffering from cabin fever and desperately need to go shopping for tomorrow. My stress level is mounting--where is my Rescue Remedy.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Tanya when I get that way I start cleaning!!! it is very therapeutic for me..  and what a great feeling when everything looks so nice... then you can go shopping


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> RosD that is sooo sweet :thumbup:


I completely agree! What a mass of stitches in those ruffles!
Beautiful work as always, Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Tanya when I get that way I start cleaning!!! it is very therapeutic for me..  and what a great feeling when everything looks so nice... then you can go shopping


Occasionally, I get into clean-up mode- I should have been yesterday- but spent it almost entirely with darowil and her daughter Maryanne from Adelaide Australia. We went to the Alpaca Farm, and saw a magnificent AVI loom working, bought or in my case more accurately laid by some yarn. We visited a local shallow volcano, after lunch. On the way out to the Farm we drove through some typical North Island Native Bush, in the Hunua Gorge. I was rather entranced by one vista we had of a rain storm over the Hunua hills- but by the time I had the camera adjusted for landscape, it was not quite what I had first seen.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Well cleaning it is for me today and hoping for above freezing temps to finish digging out the firewood pile or I am going to be one very cold body tonite.

Ros--such a joy to see your knit projects.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

I love those pictures Julie, especially the rain in the distance.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This thread is really building momentum! Toni who is due to start us off- must be fairly soon!?


Eschlemania/Bev is next up to lead us with the Magic Vest KAL.  *edit:* She will start us off on 11/30. 

We have been quite the chatty bunch, haven't we?


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, what I need is the ability to not have to work every day so that I have time to knit all the things I want to. I am forcing myself to stay on a yarn diet at this time of sales. I have plenty of yarn for enought projects for a while. Although I would love it if we could all meet for a week straight and vacation and just knit all week together. 

Norma, I am so sorry to hear about the coffee spill. I do second Tonya's suggestion to finish the first project and then re-coffee- dye the whole thing. Bet it will be a beautiful color. Although I am so happy to hear that you have enought yarn to make a second one! :-D


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

RosD said:


> Thank you, a lady on KP sent me a message asking how it was done. I said you knit it in sections and start off with three stitches and on the last increase of the frill you end up with 528 stitches. She asked me how it was possible when a knitting machine only has 200 stitches. I sent a message back saying it is hand knitted 💞


Ros, those garter stitch shawls are quite amazing with all those ruffles. Very good job. That is too funny that someone thought you had machine knitted those.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I have posted mine Jane 💞


Found it 
I think that you have really inspired people with Rachel's story & your gift to her - judging by the responses. 
Now - hard decision: which picture of your shawl do you want me to include in the parade?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ...I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days....goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work....
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. ... I have started again ...


Really sorry to hear about the health problem & glad things are improving. However...
You are starting the shawl over again??!
The coffee can't be washed out? I can't believe that you have done all of that beautiful lace only to have to start over again.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I actually love garter stitch and have made a few things using it, like these 💞


They look lovely, Ros. Another of your go-to patterns? How big are they?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> ...Perhaps it should get an all over coffee treatment for a dyed look....


I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Occasionally, I get into clean-up mode...


Me, too, but I can usually find something to distract myself from it. 
Actually, my Christmas decorating should be finished now (except for the tree that I will get next weekend) but I am stalled because of the cleaning that goes with it. My knees have been aching me so much that I can't bear the thought of the tasks that require any amount of bending or crouching. I have determined that today it will get done, come hell or high water! (Not getting done while I am here at the computer, though.)


> yesterday ... spent ... almost entirely with darowil and her daughter...


It sounds like you had a great outing - glad to hear that you had this excursion to take your mind off all of the things that have been worrying you.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> I love those pictures Julie, especially the rain in the distance.


It is a pity I did not capture what first caught my eye, but thanks, Chris!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Eschlemania/Bev is next up to lead us with the Magic Vest KAL.  *edit:* She will start us off on 11/30.
> 
> We have been quite the chatty bunch, haven't we?


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Found it
> I think that you have really inspired people with Rachel's story & your gift to her - judging by the responses.
> Now - hard decision: which picture of your shawl do you want me to include in the parade?


Jane - I seem to have missed a link here- how do I find the Parade?


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Jane - I seem to have missed a link here- how do I find the Parade?


No, you haven't missed it. I will post it later today - you will probably be in bed by the time it gets done because right now I have to go do some of that cleaning that I love to avoid.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Lurker 2 wrote:
Occasionally, I get into clean-up mode...

Me, too, but I can usually find something to distract myself from it. 
Actually, my Christmas decorating should be finished now (except for the tree that I will get next weekend) but I am stalled because of the cleaning that goes with it. My KNEES have been aching me so much that I can't bear the thought of the tasks that require any amount of bending or crouching. I have determined that today it will get done, come hell or high water! (Not getting done while I am here at the computer, though.)
Quote:
yesterday ... spent ... almost entirely with darowil and her daughter...

It sounds like you had a great outing - glad to hear that you had this excursion to take your mind off all of the things that have been worrying you.

jscaplen

Long ago I had to give up scrubbing the floor on hands and knees- but it does leave one realising how inadequate the average mop is. I should leave the computer now- and go and lie down. 
It was great to get right out of the city!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> No, you haven't missed it. I will post it later today - you will probably be in bed by the time it gets done because right now I have to go do some of that cleaning that I love to avoid.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was great to get right out of the city!


Thank you for sharing your photos! It *is* good to get out of the city sometimes. I love it here on the farm. I like to stay home. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, those garter stitch shawls are quite amazing with all those ruffles. Very good job. That is too funny that someone thought you had machine knitted those.


That person's learning curve just moved up a notch.


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

Bev, I can't seem to find the magic vest pattern anywhere. Thinking I need to prepare for a lot of knitting next week and oops! no pattern. Hope someone has a copy......


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Norma--congrats on your son's big success. Does this mean he will be teaching in China? I don't understand what it means to have a poster put up.
> 
> And what a drag that your wedding shawl was ruined with coffee. Perhaps it should get an all over coffee treatment for a dyed look. You sound like you are taking it in stride but I bet there was a real 4-letter word moment there.
> 
> My stress level is mounting--where is my Rescue Remedy.


Normally DS would go with his poster to the conference and they have a chance to talk about their research. He can't go because he is already teaching in China. What he has done is put a video on You Tube that is accessed via people's mobile phone. He is the first student on this international course that has had a poster accepted. He had a personal email congratulating from the Head of the course. They are coming out of China in the summer.

There were some strong words and the Rescue Remedy 
:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> I love those pictures Julie, especially the rain in the distance.


Me, too :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Really sorry to hear about the health problem & glad things are improving. However...
> You are starting the shawl over again??!
> The coffee can't be washed out? I can't believe that you have done all of that beautiful lace only to have to start over again.


If it had been for me I would have done but is for DD's wedding. I didn't dare risk it!


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> If it had been for me I would have done but is for DD's wedding. I didn't dare risk it!


Yes - I know how special it is & that you would want it to be pristine.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Julie, thanks for the pictures. Those alpacas are beauties!!

Norma, sorry to hear of your health problems. And shawl problems. I would try vinegar on the coffee stains. But first soak a bit of yarn in the vinegar and see how it goes. It should be ok, but it is always best to check. I would try soaking and rinsing. Congrats, on your son's accomplishments. 

Ros, I love that baby blanket. All the ruffles really add a lot to the blanket.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you for sharing your photos! It *is* good to get out of the city sometimes. I love it here on the farm. I like to stay home. :thumbup:


Wish I were in that position- my favourite escape from teenage duties on the farm, was to head down to the little Lake Rotokawa, and lie back in a clump of rushes, watching and listening to the birdlife. Especially the larks. And the wonderful, migratory Godwits- that come and go each year from Siberia. Mum knew damn well where my hidey hole was, I realise now as an adult, but she only once ever tried to call me back. She came only to the Macracarpa hedge- that by the way was a good twenty foot high, And called my name, and I simply failed to respond- learned passive resistance early on- you have to do something when your family is falling apart...


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wish I were in that position- my favourite escape from teenage duties on the farm, was to head down to the little Lake Rotokawa, and lie back in a clump of rushes, watching and listening to the birdlife. Especially the larks. And the wonderful, migratory Godwits- that come and go each year from Siberia. Mum knew damn well where my hidey hole was, I realise now as an adult, but she only once ever tried to call me back. She came only to the Macracarpa hedge- that by the way was a good twenty foot high, And called my name, and I simply failed to respond- learned passive resistance early on- you have to do something when your family is falling apart...


I hope you can find a new place that fits for you. It is so therapeutic being outside, isn't it?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tamarque said:


> That person's learning curve just moved up a notch.


I have never owned a machine that had an easy garter stitch- maybe they have solved the problem- I have on the back burner a project to knit a beret I found in Vogue, but the young lady who liked it wants the exact yarn- and that is not easily obtainable out here. But she had thought that ALL kitting HAD to be done on a machine!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Normally DS would go with his poster to the conference and they have a chance to talk about their research. He can't go because he is already teaching in China. What he has done is put a video on You Tube that is accessed via people's mobile phone. He is the first student on this international course that has had a poster accepted. He had a personal email congratulating from the Head of the course. They are coming out of China in the summer.
> 
> There were some strong words and the Rescue Remedy
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


I must remember to get some Rescue Remedy Pastilles this week- that was how I coped through the Tribunal while in Sydney. That and living with people whose creed is non-violence.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Me, too :thumbup:


They have a glorious spot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks for the pictures. Those alpacas are beauties!!
> 
> Norma, sorry to hear of your health problems. And shawl problems. I would try vinegar on the coffee stains. But first soak a bit of yarn in the vinegar and see how it goes. It should be ok, but it is always best to check. I would try soaking and rinsing. Congrats, on your son's accomplishments.
> 
> Ros, I love that baby blanket. All the ruffles really add a lot to the blanket.


And they were so friendly, too- pity the babies had moved out of shot- a major disadvantage of digital cameras is the inability to judge exactly when the shutter will open- or possibly I should say with cheap digitals.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I hope you can find a new place that fits for you. It is so therapeutic being outside, isn't it?


Yes it certainly is!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Yes, I will be posting tomorrow. We have some cleaning to do, since we took 'vacation' the last of this week. I'll try to post something in the morning, since we are awfully close to 100 pages. So I will post in stages as we go tomorrow.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Normally DS would go with his poster to the conference and they have a chance to talk about their research. He can't go because he is already teaching in China. What he has done is put a video on You Tube that is accessed via people's mobile phone. He is the first student on this international course that has had a poster accepted. He had a personal email congratulating from the Head of the course. They are coming out of China in the summer.
> 
> There were some strong words and the Rescue Remedy
> :thumbup: :thumbup:


Okay---by Poster you mean a Youtube video? Your son sounds like he is doing so well. How long will he be teaching in China and what part of the country?

Thank goodness for Rescue Remedy!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I will be posting tomorrow. We have some cleaning to do, since we took 'vacation' the last of this week. I'll try to post something in the morning, since we are awfully close to 100 pages. So I will post in stages as we go tomorrow.


We definitely have been chatting up a storm as they say. Was surprised as it was a holiday week and people were so busy with family. But it was terrific how we wandered all over the map, quite literally


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Julie it looks like you had a wonderful time.. I love it when we see pictures... so many of us never get to travel and it is wonderful to see all the new places..


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Julie it looks like you had a wonderful time.. I love it when we see pictures... so many of us never get to travel and it is wonderful to see all the new places..


And I love being able to illustrate what I am sharing- don't they say that one picture is worth a thousand words?


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It has been a funny old week. I have had diverticulitis for about 10 days. I avoid antibiotics like the plague but my usual regime wasn't getting rid of it. Talked to my herbalist and he suggested goldenseal with echinacae and it is starting to work. Great!
> My DD's wedding shawl got splashed with a spilt coffee cup. Trixie and a vistor weren't used to each other :thumbdown: I was 2 rows from the cast off. I have started again as I had over bought the yarn so have plenty.
> Today DS who is a Dr of Chemistry but keeps following DDIL round the world so has missed out on a professorship told us some good news. He is in China and has been studying for his PGCE (teaching certificate) He has passed and has been asked to have a poster at a big scientific teaching conference. He has done this via distant learning. :thumbup:


 I'm sorry to hear you have been in pain, I'm glad something is starting to work for you. I'm also so sorry about the wedding shawl getting splashed, can you save it? Congratulations to your son 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I completely agree! What a mass of stitches in those ruffles!
> Beautiful work as always, Ros!


Thank you Julie 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Well cleaning it is for me today and hoping for above freezing temps to finish digging out the firewood pile or I am going to be one very cold body tonite.
> 
> Ros--such a joy to see your knit projects.


Thank you 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> I love those pictures Julie, especially the rain in the distance.


Me too, they are gorgeous 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

KittyChris said:


> Ros, those garter stitch shawls are quite amazing with all those ruffles. Very good job. That is too funny that someone thought you had machine knitted those.


Thank you, I must admit it was funny 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Found it
> I think that you have really inspired people with Rachel's story & your gift to her - judging by the responses.
> Now - hard decision: which picture of your shawl do you want me to include in the parade?


Thank you Jane, this shawl only happened because you asked me if I would like to join in, I probably would never have attempted it because of the charts. So a huge thank you to you and everyone on the lace party threads for your friendship and encouragement. I think either photo number 1 or 6. I'm happy for you to choose whichever you think. I also forgot to say how much yarn I used and had just written it out, but was denied access because my hour was up for editing. 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> They look lovely, Ros. Another of your go-to patterns? How big are they?


Thank you Jane, I don't have one here, but looking at the photos, it's on a queen size bed so I would say roughly almost 5 feet by 5 feet. I am going to make another one, my GD Keira-Lee would like a green and cream one to put away, so when I make that one I will measure it. I've had that pattern forever thinking I will make it one day. Then I made 1, I loved it and made another soon after. It's simple but effective I think. I do love the ruffles. I made a bubbles shawl and changed the lace pattern and also changed the border to ruffles 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It sounds like you had a great outing - glad to hear that you had this excursion to take your mind off all of the things that have been worrying you.


I hope your knees improve Jane💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> It sounds like you had a great outing - glad to hear that you had this excursion to take your mind off all of the things that have been worrying you.


I feel the same way, Julie you need to have lovely distractions 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Everyone is gone, the DS still living with us is out with friends. It's quiet and no one is eating sweets.  There are some things that are going to be thrown out. 

The girls went to the LYS's today. We have two. I think one is going to close unless someone buys it. The owner is a weaver and is planning on doing shows of her work. 

Anyway here are some pictures.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> That person's learning curve just moved up a notch.


I hope so 😀


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

I have created the Ashton Parade:
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302408-1.html#6436796

URL links included in descriptions of the pics are not hot. They have to be copied & pasted.

I can add other Ashtons as they are completed.

I hope this meets your expectations. If something needs to be changed, let me know.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Jane, you did a wonderful job setting up the parade. Thanks for your hard work. 

All the Ashtons look great. Wonderful stitching, ladies.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Julie, thanks for the pictures. Those alpacas are beauties!!


They are gorgeous photos 💞



> Norma, sorry to hear of your health problems. And shawl problems.


 I'm so sorry too 💞



> Congrats, on your son's accomplishments.


Congratulations from me 💞



> Ros, I love that baby blanket. All the ruffles really add a lot to the blanket.


Thank you, it's quite plain and then the ruffles make it 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I will be posting tomorrow. We have some cleaning to do, since we took 'vacation' the last of this week. I'll try to post something in the morning, since we are awfully close to 100 pages. So I will post in stages as we go tomorrow.


Thank you Bev 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Everyone is gone, the DS still living with us is out with friends. It's quiet and no one is eating sweets.  There are some things that are going to be thrown out.
> 
> The girls went to the LYS's today. We have two. I think one is going to close unless someone buys it. The owner is a weaver and is planning on doing shows of her work.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures.


Lovely photos Bev 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I made a bubbles shawl and changed the lace pattern and also changed the border to ruffles 💞


Ros, another beautiful creation. So nice that you granddaughter appreciates your work enough to request her own heirloom-in-the-making.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I have created the Ashton Parade:
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302408-1.html#6436796
> 
> URL links included in descriptions of the pics are not hot. They have to be copied & pasted.
> ...


It's lovely Jane, thank you so much 💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> I hope your knees improve Jane💞


The prognosis isn't good - surgery is probably the only relief but I'll put that off as long as possible. Three of my brothers & two of my sisters have had both knees replaced.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> ...Anyway here are some pictures.


Nice shot of your knitting circle. 
I am sure that you paired the sunrise shot with the yarn on purpose - that variegated yarn reflects those colours perfectly.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> Ros, another beautiful creation. So nice that you granddaughter appreciates your work enough to request her own heirloom-in-the-making.


Thank you Jane, Keira- Lee has quite the collection already and her Mum Jane has kept all the baby shawls, blankets, jumpers, beanies, booties cardigans, jackets etc. that I made for KL. I've made so many things and given them all away I would be devastated if in the future KL had a baby and she had no hand knits from me. Her collection from me is getting quite large and I want to make baby shawls etc for all of my nieces and nephews to put away. I hope I get to see them being used, but if not, they will know I loved them 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> The prognosis isn't good - surgery is probably the only relief but I'll put that off as long as possible. Three of my brothers & two of my sisters have had both knees replaced.


Oh dear!!! That's not good. I'm so sorry. I think you need more yarn to take your mind off those knees 🎁💝🎄💞


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

RosD said:


> ...I think you need more yarn to take your mind off those knees 🎁💝🎄💞


I think that you might be right!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

jscaplen said:


> I think that you might be right!


Of course I am 💞💝💞🎄


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Ros and Ros.

And, Jane, I had not realized the colors went together so well. Maybe that is why the yarn called my name in the store.  I hope that your knees will hold up as long as you need them to. Please feel free to fill Ros's perscription as often as needed.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Ros and Ros.
> 
> And, Jane, I had not realized the colors went together so well. Maybe that is why the yarn called my name in the store.  I hope that your knees will hold up as long as you need them to. Please feel free to fill Ros's perscription as often as needed.


Mmm I like that, Ros' prescription. I wonder if I can use it myself 💞


----------



## britgirl (Sep 28, 2011)

Great pic of those alpacas.

Sue


Lurker 2 said:


> Lurker 2 wrote:
> Occasionally, I get into clean-up mode...
> 
> Me, too, but I can usually find something to distract myself from it.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie 💞


 :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Me too, they are gorgeous 💞


Thanks Ros!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

britgirl said:


> Great pic of those alpacas.
> 
> Sue


 :thumbup:


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> Everyone is gone, the DS still living with us is out with friends. It's quiet and no one is eating sweets.  There are some things that are going to be thrown out.
> 
> The girls went to the LYS's today. We have two. I think one is going to close unless someone buys it. The owner is a weaver and is planning on doing shows of her work.
> 
> Anyway here are some pictures.


Ahhh, Another beautiful sunrise. I love that new yarn with blue and brown shades. And it looks like you are starting on your magic vest already.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Okay---by Poster you mean a Youtube video? Your son sounds like he is doing so well. How long will he be teaching in China and what part of the country?
> 
> Thank goodness for Rescue Remedy!


No, he has to produce an actual poster and he has put a link to the you tube video via a mobile phone.
He has an offer of a job in Mayalsia but not until next Christmas. I think they will both look for posts starting September. They are in Shanghai until the summer.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Ros* Beautiful knitting. Lovely pattern :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

*Bev* Your group looks so comfortable and busy :thumbup: I love the sunrise! The stash is looking good, too.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Jane. The parade is wonderful. Great work!

Edit: I am so sorry about your knees. The yarn prescription sounds excellent.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> *Ros* Beautiful knitting. Lovely pattern :thumbup:


Thank you Norma 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

KittyChris said:


> Ahhh, Another beautiful sunrise. I love that new yarn with blue and brown shades. And it looks like you are starting on your magic vest already.


Yes, I did start. I figured I needed to know stuff about the pattern since I am hosting. So maybe I should be a bit ahead of you all. 

Knitting group!  My DD is to my left and my DIL is to my right. Then on Fri my other DIL joined us and we had a foursome. The DIL on my right lives in town. We get together every other week to craft together. She crochets. In January another gal from church is going to join us. She wants to learn how to knit.

Here's the link to the next Lace Party.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-302479-1.html#6438689

Thank you so much, Julie, for your hosting. I loved the pictures of your home area and your trip.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Mmm I like that, Ros' prescription. I wonder if I can use it myself 💞


Of course you can!!! That prescription is most therapeutic for anyone who takes it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Your ruffled baby shawls are wonderful!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Jane thank you for making the Parade the results are very nice !! 

Bev that is a great looking group.. all intent on your next stitch!! Is this in the LYS ?? or your home?? What is that you are working on ?? Hopefully you will be able to share it with us 
Lovely sunrise  We get sunsets like that!

Jane I know the feeling of just wanting to wait another year for the knees.. crossing fingers they can hold up that long... No one in my family have had knee replacements but my husbands side has and hips replaced too!! I can't imagine its any fun 

Thanks for the hosting Julie! and the Pictures.. they are so much fun to see...

I'll see you all in the next weeks posts!!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Thank you, Julie, for hosting these past couple of weeks. I believe a great time was had by all.


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Ronie, it was around my kitchen table.  My DD was working on her double knitted baby blanket. My DIL was working on a cowl. And I was doing my Magic Vest. This Thanksgiving was so relaxing. We did lots of knitting while the guys did Mindcraft-computer game. And we didn't do so much cooking. We spend a long morning on Thanksgiving day between late breakfast till getting ready for supper-knitting away. So relaxing.  And lots of games in the evenings.  Not too much sleep.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Yes, I did start. I figured I needed to know stuff about the pattern since I am hosting. So maybe I should be a bit ahead of you all.
> 
> Knitting group!  My DD is to my left and my DIL is to my right. Then on Fri my other DIL joined us and we had a foursome. The DIL on my right lives in town. We get together every other week to craft together. She crochets. In January another gal from church is going to join us. She wants to learn how to knit.
> 
> ...


Thanks Bev! Good luck for this week's journey!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ronie said:


> Jane thank you for making the Parade the results are very nice !!
> 
> Bev that is a great looking group.. all intent on your next stitch!! Is this in the LYS ?? or your home?? What is that you are working on ?? Hopefully you will be able to share it with us
> Lovely sunrise  We get sunsets like that!
> ...


Thanks, Ronie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, for hosting these past couple of weeks. I believe a great time was had by all.


Thanks Toni! And thank you also for doing the secretarial side for us too!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Ronie, it was around my kitchen table.  My DD was working on her double knitted baby blanket. My DIL was working on a cowl. And I was doing my Magic Vest. This Thanksgiving was so relaxing. We did lots of knitting while the guys did Mindcraft-computer game. And we didn't do so much cooking. We spend a long morning on Thanksgiving day between late breakfast till getting ready for supper-knitting away. So relaxing.  And lots of games in the evenings.  Not too much sleep.


How lovely to have a functioning family. My SIL unfriended me from facebook, because I rang a couple of times early this year, just for a chat. GRRRRRRRRRR. I think he is a Controller- being 19 years older than Bronwen, and only 9 younger than me. But he has no sisters only SIL's and could not cope with being treated like my youngest btother!!!!! GRRRRRRR.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

A great fortnight, I have had here. Thank you so much for hosting, Julie :thumbup:


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, for hosting these past couple of weeks. ...


Thank you from me, too, Julie


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A great fortnight, I have had here. Thank you so much for hosting, Julie :thumbup:


Thanks, Norma!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> A great fortnight, I have had here. Thank you so much for hosting, Julie :thumbup:


I am glad you enjoyed it Jane!


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> How lovely to have a functioning family. My SIL unfriended me from facebook, because I rang a couple of times early this year, just for a chat. GRRRRRRRRRR. I think he is a Controller- being 19 years older than Bronwen, and only 9 younger than me. But he has no sisters only SIL's and could not cope with being treated like my youngest btother!!!!! GRRRRRRR.


Oh, Julie, what a treasure he threw away!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, what a treasure he threw away!


I totally agree.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Thank you, Julie, for hosting these past couple of weeks. I believe a great time was had by all.


Thank you Julie, I agree it has been a great time 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

TLL said:


> Of course you can!!! That prescription is most therapeutic for anyone who takes it. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Your ruffled baby shawls are wonderful!


Thank you Toni 💞


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

RosD said:


> Thank you Toni 💞


You are welcome, Ros.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Oh, Julie, what a treasure he threw away!


I have to believe that ultimately it is his loss! But it is annoying because the Grand-children pick up on his attitude.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> I totally agree.


Unfortunately my daughter seldom gets around to posting photos of the GK's so I have very limited visual awareness of them now, sad.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RosD said:


> Thank you Julie, I agree it has been a great time 💞


Glad you've enjoyed it Ros!


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Unfortunately my daughter seldom gets around to posting photos of the GK's so I have very limited visual awareness of them now, sad.


I'm so sorry about that Julie, it must be so difficult and very sad 💞


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you've enjoyed it Ros!


I really have, you and everyone here are amazing. I don't use lifelines in my knitting, but I think you all are lifelines, when I am feeling down or lonely, here you all are. Really amazing, friendly, caring and very kind. A huge thank you from me 💞


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

You are welcome, Ros. We are blessed that you are a part of the group. I think we all feel the same way you do.


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

eshlemania said:


> You are welcome, Ros. We are blessed that you are a part of the group. I think we all feel the same way you do.


Thank You Bev 💞


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Evening All--My people just left a bit ago and just got off the phone regarding a man who could not make it due to hospitalization for the past 6 months.. Had about 10 people plus 4 younger ones. So much food. Sent almost all the pies home and much of the other food as well. Son came with partner and child. He barely spoke to me but he at least came and brought wine and food. Daughter would not come. But those of us who did had a great time. I was gifted the book Moorhouse Farms, Merino Knits which thrilled me. I offered to knit a scarf for this woman if she gave me the yarn. She would have paid me, but I made the offer and stand by it. She made some fabulous greens that she froze this summer--callaloo. They grow wild in my garden too and I eat them raw in salads but she cooked them like collards and they were fabulous. She left me some of the greens to go with the 1000 yr old squash that another woman made. This woman had planted the squash Seed given to her by a Menominee friend that had been dated as 1000 yrs old, gave me seed from that planting and 2 years later I gave her back seed from my plantings. So we had some real cyclical food energy being shared. The friend with the callallo greens told me how much I had influenced her over organic food and gardening so that was very nice to hear. It was a great afternoon/evening that we had. And the weather warmed up to the high 40's or maybe even hitting the 50's. Am excited at the idea of doing an alpaca project maybe in February.

Now to get back on knitting track. Need to begin preparing for the January workshop and some extra items for he Dec 22 farmer's market--my last one I think.

Ros--so glad you are so comfortable here. We also love having you. It is a special groupl


----------



## RosD (May 24, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Ros--so glad you are so comfortable here. We also love having you. It is a special groupl


Thank you so much Tanya, it is a very special group 💞


----------



## KittyChris (Jan 5, 2014)

tamarque said:


> Evening All--My people just left a bit ago and just got off the phone regarding a man who could not make it due to hospitalization for the past 6 months.. Had about 10 people plus 4 younger ones. So much food. Sent almost all the pies home and much of the other food as well. Son came with partner and child. He barely spoke to me but he at least came and brought wine and food. Daughter would not come. But those of us who did had a great time. I was gifted the book Moorhouse Farms, Merino Knits which thrilled me. I offered to knit a scarf for this woman if she gave me the yarn. She would have paid me, but I made the offer and stand by it. She made some fabulous greens that she froze this summer--callaloo. They grow wild in my garden too and I eat them raw in salads but she cooked them like collards and they were fabulous. She left me some of the greens to go with the 1000 yr old squash that another woman made. This woman had planted the squash Seed given to her by a Menominee friend that had been dated as 1000 yrs old, gave me seed from that planting and 2 years later I gave her back seed from my plantings. So we had some real cyclical food energy being shared. The friend with the callallo greens told me how much I had influenced her over organic food and gardening so that was very nice to hear. It was a great afternoon/evening that we had. And the weather warmed up to the high 40's or maybe even hitting the 50's. Am excited at the idea of doing an alpaca project maybe in February.
> 
> Now to get back on knitting track. Need to begin preparing for the January workshop and some extra items for he Dec 22 farmer's market--my last one I think.
> 
> Ros--so glad you are so comfortable here. We also love having you. It is a special groupl


That sounds like a great day. So glad your son came at least. Now I have to ask you, what is callaloo? I've never heard of it.


----------



## vermontmary (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you, Julie... as always, you have made the two weeks go by faster!! Look at how many pages we've filled up!! See you all on the next installment 
: )


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

vermontmary said:


> Thank you, Julie... as always, you have made the two weeks go by faster!! Look at how many pages we've filled up!! See you all on the next installment
> : )


It has been an interesting couple of weeks! We certainly have been chatting long!


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> It has been an interesting couple of weeks! We certainly have been chatting long!


And it is so good to have everyone here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TLL said:


> And it is so good to have everyone here.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

eshlemania said:


> You are welcome, Ros. We are blessed that you are a part of the group. I think we all feel the same way you do.


 :thumbup: you've got my vote, too!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KittyChris said:


> That sounds like a great day. So glad your son came at least. Now I have to ask you, what is callaloo? I've never heard of it.


It sounds wonderful. I was going to ask the same question!!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Chris/Norma --Callaloo (often spelled in Kallaloo) is a 'weed' that grows voluminously in my garden and elsewhere. It is well loved by the Jamaicans who taught it to a friend of mine who showed it to me. Haitians also love it. I have to assume it is eaten by many Carribbean peoples but don't know why it isn't given more attention in the US where is freely grows. The plant is a bit like spinach in texture, so more tender than collards. It cooks up pretty quickly and can be eaten raw, juiced, or cooked like other greens. It is mild flavored in itself w/o the taste of oxalic acid in spinach. The dish brought to dinner was cooked like a collard green, vegetarian style and with some serrano pepper, which is my favorite, olive oil, garlic, probably onions and maybe other spices as well.

Tried finding you a photo but there are hardly any online. This is the closest I could find:

http://www.brightonyourhealth.com/do-you-prefer-jamaican-or-trinidad-style-callaloo/

Strangely, online recipes for callaloo turn out to use spinach instead. It is an amazingly healthful green and it will clean you out. This makes it a good green to pick/eat as early in the year as you can find it. There are seeds that you can buy but I don't know what variety they are. There is one gardening project in Brooklyn, NY that specializes in Carribbean food stuffs. I think it is called Calloloo and Collards. You can look it up; it is a very interesting project that addresses the lack of good food in poorer communities that literally have no access to fresh food.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Great information, Tanya. It looks like an interesting green. I love that sort of thing. I do eat a lot of spinach.

Edit: I have found the seeds for sale in the UK so I will get DH growing them neaxt year :thumbup:


----------



## eshlemania (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks, Tanya. I was wondering also. Sounds yummy.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Norma--you will have to let us know how those seeds work out next growing season.

It is interesting how seeds for wild plants are being sold these days. 

Couple years ago was looking for some seeds for plants that are used homeopathically and found this European seed company Plant World Seeds and ordered from them. They have some very interesting seeds that are not sold in the US. Expensive to mail order but they were good to deal with. And of course if in Europe might be much cheaper.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

eshlemania said:


> Thanks, Tanya. I was wondering also. Sounds yummy.


It sure was! And I loved that the greens were just cut and fresh frozen--no pre-cooking. She brought over a huge pot of these for dinner so I know how much she had in her freezer just for this dish alone. Then she told she was picking it by the garbage bag load and selling it for $1/lb. She made me laugh.

I would imagine that this green grows in PA and Indiana given the similar climate we are in. But we know it grows in semi-tropical climate given the cultures that are known to use in their cuisine.


----------



## Peachizcreme (Oct 19, 2014)

Gorgeous lace, beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing both.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Peachizcreme said:


> Gorgeous lace, beautiful pictures, thanks for sharing both.


You are most welcome!


----------

